# Nervige Passanten



## BöhserZwerg (1. Juni 2008)

Ich denke dieses Thema betrifft uns alle außer Meeresangler vielleicht.Die Passanten haben wieder einmal zugeschlagen :
Ich saß am Samstagabend gemütlich mit meinem Kumpel an der Sieg und wartete das die Pose untergeht......da kam eine alte Frau daher und sagt:Auf das Plastikteil das da auf dem Wasser schwimmt beisst eh nichts!
Ich:Ähm,dass ist nur der Bissanzeiger.Der Köder ist weiter unten!
Sie:.......|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkratEin Bissanzeiger?Früher konnte man die Forellen mit den Händen aus dem Wasser nehmen!
Ich:Ich angle aber auf Aal!
Sie:Aale gibts hier nicht!Die leben im Meer!
Ich:|sagnix..........ähm...ja sicher.....
Sie:in diesem dreckigen Fluss schmecken die Fisch doch eh nich!!!!
Ichas Gewässer ist sehr sauber und selbst wenn es dreckig wäre dann schmecken die Fische genauso wie überall!!!
Sie: Quatsch!!Habt ihr überhaupt schon was gefangen??
Ich:Nein wir sind greade erst gekommen.
Sie:Aber die Fische beissen doch nur Mittags!
Mein Kumpel:Nein.Fische beissen meistens morgens.Würden sie nun bitte gehen und die Fische nicht verscheuchen??
Sie:Tz......Fische beißen nicht Abends......
Ich:Wir machen ja auch Nachtangeln.
Sie: Nachts schlafen die Fische!
Ich und mein Kumpel:|bigeyes
Sie:ICh geh jetzt!:r
Wir:Na gut!.....(endlich.....)



Habt ihr auch schon mal solche Erlebnisse mit nervigen Passanten???Bitte schreibt eure Storys 

Petri heil#h


----------



## Ammersee-angler (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ne, aber die Story is echt geil.
Mich nerven nur beim Schleppen manche Segler, die immer genau hinterm Boot kreuzen.


----------



## BöhserZwerg (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

geht vielen so....


----------



## Ammersee-angler (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Aber ich glaub an deine Story kommt keiner ran. Smile


----------



## norwegenkiller (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Da ich meist an der Alster fischen gehe, kenne ich das zu genüge! Am nervigsten finde ich die Frage: "Hast du überhaupt schon n Angelschein?"

Oder die Entenflüsterer: " Hier ist ein Naturschutzgebiet!"
Ähhhm, nein die alster ist kein Naturschutzgebiet|evil:

Naja einfach drüber lachen und weiter angeln... #6

Grüße Norwegenkiller


----------



## Ammersee-angler (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich angel mitlerweile nur noch vom boot und da kommen nicht so oft nervige Passanten vorbei


----------



## nemles (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



BigWels schrieb:


> Ich denke dieses Thema betrifft uns alle außer Meeresangler vielleicht.



Hast Du eine Ahnung

Kollege und ich Anfang Mai auf der Seebrücke Pelzerhaken auf Hornhecht probiert.
Jeder von uns zwei Ruten mit Wasserkugel und Heringsfetzen vom Brückenkopf ca. 50 Meter gerade nach vorn ausgelegt.

Da kommt doch von Seeseite ein nicht allzu großer Segler leicht Steuerbord (von uns aus gesehen) und steuert auf den Strand zu. Darf und kann er ja auch. Wir waren weithin gut zu sehen.

Kurz vor Höhe Brückenkopf (ca. 15 Meter) steuert er dann hart Steuerbord (Bootssicht) und rauscht gemütlich über meine ausgelegten Angeln und winkt uns noch freundlich zu.
Nettes Kerlchen (Arsc.loc.)#d
Ich konnte nicht freundlich zurück winken, da ich  damit beschäftigt war, meine Ruten unter Kontrolle zu bringen, von denen sich schlagartig die Schnur entfernte.

Ergebniss meinerseits: Zwei Mal Abriss und Verlust einiger Meter Schnur + Montage.:c

Leider hatte ich in dem Moment keine einsatzfähige Rute zur Hand, sonst hätte ich diesem freundlichem Grinsekapitän ein 150gr Krallenblei in die Takelage gepfeffert.

Also, selbst am Meer gibt es Spakkos.


Und wenn Du mal richtig genervt werden willst, stelle Dich mal im Zeitraum von Ende Mai bis August auf Fehmarn an den Strand. Da bekommst Du Sachen zu hören, daß glaubst Du nicht. Mein persönlicher Favorit (schön auf sächsischem Dialekt): Ihr gönnd das hier gut haben, de Ostschee is schon een scheenes Stickel Ärde.#h


----------



## Sei.. (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Oh..Auch beim Meeresangeln hatte ich so ein Erlabnis.  ich durfte mich am Mittelmeer über eine halbe Stunde vor einer Frau rechtfertigen die meinte, dass ich einen Baby-Schwertfisch umgebracht habe! Naja das war ein schöner Hornhecht aber das wollte sie nicht glauben!
leo


----------



## nairolf (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Bei mir kommt immer so was wei:"hast du denn einen Angelscheon?" oder :"darfst du denn hier Angeln?".
Aber das denke ich mal ist bei vielen Junganglern bzw.Jugendlichen.


----------



## nairolf (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Sei schrieb:


> Oh..Auch beim Meeresangeln hatte ich so ein Erlabnis.  ich durfte mich am Mittelmeer über eine halbe Stunde vor einer Frau rechtfertigen die meinte, dass ich einen Baby-Schwertfisch umgebracht habe! Naja das war ein schöner Hornhecht aber das wollte sie nicht glauben!
> leo


:q:m find ich gut


----------



## xmxrrxr (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hallo,

also warum regst du dich so auf dass der nette Freizeitkapitän über deine Montage gefahren ist ?

Mit etwas Glück waren ein Paar Meter weiter untiefen, die das Problem beseitigt haben 

Nein, Spaß beiseite, solche Leute trifft man überall. Bei uns ist es große Mode die freilaufenden Hunde direkt da ins Wasser zu schicken, wo man angelt #d.

Davon abgesehen dass die Hunde dort gar nicht frei laufen dürften, werden die Passanten auch noch frech, wenn man sie freundlich bittet den Hund doch an einem anderen Platz ins Wasser zu lassen, was übrigens auch verboten ist.
Der beste Spruch war : Ich bezahl doch dafür schliesslich meine Hundesteuer, ich darf den überall frei laufen lassen und ins Wasser schicken #q 

Herr schmeiss Hirn ....

Aber so ergeht es bestimmt auch den anderen, oder ?

Gruß
Mirror


----------



## KarpfenDenis (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

also ich war mal am wasser da kam auch eine alte frau :

(man hört frösche quarken)
sie: ist die musik von Ihnen
ich: nein ich angel hier, da ist man ruhig und hört keine musik
sie: aber hören sie doch mal..
ich: DAS SIND DIE FRÖSCHE
sie: (wird beleidigt), tzzzz ich kann doch wohl froschgequarke von musik unterscheiden
ich:anscheinend ja nicht
sie: dreckiges anglerpak, jeden fisch töten, die natur vermutzen und passanten anpöbeln
ich: 1. wer pöbelt hier wen an 2. schon mal was von catch and release gehört ?
sie: das wird mir hier zu dumm ..(und geht weiter)

schlimm diese passanten Ö.ò


----------



## Franky (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Seitdem ich hier in FFM zum "Stadtangler" geworden bin, habe ich hier in 18 Monaten mehr "Passantenkontakt" als in den gut 20 Jahren im Bremer Umland. Liegt aber auch daran, dass auf Pferdekoppeln und in der Marsch direkt am Fluss weniger Leute unterwegs sind... 

Ein besonders penetranter war an einem Bremer Baggersee der Besuch einer "Vogeltante", die mit einem Raben im Vogelbauer dort herumtrabte. Die wollte mir die Angelei vermiesen und hat mich von achtern zugelabert. Ich kann mich gottseidank nicht mehr an den Müll erinnern, den die da von sich gab. Im Nachhinein betrachtet, könnte man die Dame der P*TA zuordnen! :q  Nur nervig und permanentes ignorieren hat dann "erfolg" gehabt. 

Die meisten hier fragen bloß den groben Standard: "Na, was gefangen?" Nur einmal wurde mir am Main ein wenig "mulmig"... :q Eine "entenfütternde Hexe" mit einem massiven Spazierstock schaute mich böse an, murmelte immer was von wegen "Schei.... Holländer" und sonstnochwas hinterher, nachdem ich vorher wegen eines völlig vergeigten Wurfes deftig auf Platt geflucht hatte... Bevor ich aber mit dem Prügel bekanntschaft machen konnte, bin ich lieber abgezischt...


----------



## KarpfenDenis (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

ich hab noch einen :

kommt eine frau vorbei:
sie: hallo, ein angler , mein mann ist auch angler...
ich: ein grund zur freude ...ist noch was?
sie: ja, womit angeln sie denn ?
ich: mit mais, ist sonst nochwas?
sie: ja, mein mann ist ein guter angler
ich: na mensch das ist ja wahnsinn(ironie)..was hat er denn bisher so gefangen?
sie: (jetzt kommts): also einmal eine Makrele im Teltowkanal und beim nachtangeln in Norwegen einen großen Goldfisch
ich: muss so dermaßen lachen..
sie ist abgehauen...


----------



## Freizeitfischer (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

kann manchmal aber auch lustig sein,

vor etwa drei Wochen stand plötzlich ein kleines Mädchen neben mir (ca. 3-4 Jahre)
- was machst Du da
- Angeln
- brauchst Du das alles zum Angeln ( zeigt mit dem Finger auf den Eimer auf dessen Deckel ich etwas Kleinkram ausgebreitet hatte)
- Ja
- was ist den dass ?
- maden
- und dass ?
- Mais
- und dass ?
- Würmer
- und dass ?
- Kaffee....

und der Gesichtsausdruk der Kleinen war unbezahlbar....


----------



## KarpfenDenis (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



> vor etwa drei Wochen stand plötzlich ein kleines Mädchen neben mir (ca. 3-4 Jahre)
> - was machst Du da
> - Angeln
> - brauchst Du das alls zum Angeln ( zeigt mit dem Finger auf den Eimer auf dessen Decke ich etwas Kleinkram ausgebreitet hatte)
> ...


 
ohh man(n) der kam jetzt richtig gut


----------



## ButterBeiDeFische (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Sind ja gottseidank nicht alle Passanten nervig, aber grade gestern ist mir auch wieder ein Prachtexemplar übern Weg gelaufen...

Ich hatte an einer Stelle gerade zwei Hechte gefangen (leider untermaßig) und war entsprechend im Angelfieber. Kommt eine Frau im Badeanzug und meint: "Könnten sie mich bitte an meine Badestelle lassen?" Ich geh grummelnd ein paar Meter weiter und sie so: "Na, ich möchte aber nicht, dass sie mir dabei zusehen!" Ich: "???", geh noch ein paar Meter weiter, da lässt die Gute ihren Badeanzug fallen und springt nackig ins Wasser. Dass danach alle Hechte verschwunden waren, hat mich dann nicht mehr sehr gewundert...


----------



## Freizeitfischer (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



ButterBeiDeFische schrieb:


> Sind ja gottseidank nicht alle Passanten nervig, aber grade gestern ist mir auch wieder ein Prachtexemplar übern Weg gelaufen...
> 
> Ich hatte an einer Stelle gerade zwei Hechte gefangen (leider untermaßig) und war entsprechend im Angelfieber. Kommt eine Frau im Badeanzug und meint: "Könnten sie mich bitte an meine Badestelle lassen?" Ich geh grummelnd ein paar Meter weiter und sie so: "Na, ich möchte aber nicht, dass sie mir dabei zusehen!" Ich: "???", geh noch ein paar Meter weiter, da lässt die Gute ihren Badeanzug fallen und springt nackig ins Wasser. Dass danach alle Hechte verschwunden waren, hat mich dann nicht mehr sehr gewundert...



he he..
 so eine hatte ich letztes Jahr auch
ich saß zwischen den Büsche vor mich hin und achtete auf meine Pose. Da kam so ein Nackedei angeschwommen und hielt unbeirrt auf auf meine Pose zu. Zuerst schaute ich Sie nur eindringlich an.. (daher weis ich  Nackedei...) aber das beeindruckte Sie garnicht. So ca. 5 m vor meiner Pose rief ich dann zu Ihr . ..meine Frau hat gesagt, dass ich alles was ich an den haken krieg mitbringen darf...    Das hat dann geholfen....


----------



## bacalo (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Es war einmal

Ein Ehepaar beobachte mich seit geraumer Zeit (angelte an einer Uferpromenade). So nach einer 1/2 Stunde erhoben sie sich und wollten mich in ein Gespräch verwickeln, sie stellten folgendes fest:

"Also, das Angeln ist doch das langweiligste was es überhaupt gibt."

Ich:
"Äähh - und was iss mit dem zusehen?"

Die Konversation war gleich beendet|supergri.


----------



## KarpfenDenis (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Freizeitfischer -> du bist ein kleiner witzbold
aber der war auch perfekt


----------



## lazy (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Auf die Frage : Sind hier denn überhaupt Fische drin ?

Antworte ich regelmäßig: Neee, ich angel hier schon seit 10 Jahren, aber gefangen hab ich noch nix !

Dann kommt noch n blödes Gesicht und weg sind sie


----------



## Freizeitfischer (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



KarpfenDenis schrieb:


> Freizeitfischer -> du bist ein kleiner witzbold
> aber der war auch perfekt




nachdem ich dass meiner Frau erzählt hatte, meinte Sie,
jetzt weis ich auch warum Du angeln gehst...


----------



## norwegenkiller (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Zum thema kann man die Fische hier überhaupt essen?!

Am Freitag abend war ich an de Landungsbrücken auf Aal ansitzen. Sieh da, die erste Nervensäge kommt mit nem Fischbrötchen inner hand angestolpert:
"Kann man die Fische aus der elbe überhaupt essen?"
"Musst du doch wissen, bist doch grade fleißig dabei:q"


----------



## Sei.. (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Mir fällt gerade ein, den besten Dialog hatte ich mit einem norwegischen Angler. Als wir bei der Heimfahrt an seinem Boot verbeigekommen sind hob er einen schönen Pollack hoch. Wir konterten mit kapitalen Seelachsen und Dorschen. Beim Ausnehmen kam auch er in den hafen und guckte uns beim Ausnehmen zu, fragte wo die fische gefangen wurden, worauf, wie tief,.... Da er außer dem Pollack nichts dabei hatte, was ja jetzt kein Grund für Minderwertigkeits-Komplexe ist, fing er an und von seinen vielen Angeln zu erzählen, in welchen Angelvereinen er ist und wann er seine erste Makrele in diesem Jahr gefangen hat. Aber dieser Satz war der beste: "I have got more than 1000 meter line on my reel!..." Darauf mein Kumpel ganz trocken:"...But no fish."


----------



## Rheinanglerin (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Das sind ja größtenteils lustige Erlebnisse. *gg*

Man muß das Ganze aber auch mal aus der Sicht der Passanten/Spaziergänger/Hundebesitzer sehen:

- Grillstellen am Wasser
- Alufolie, Essensreste, Angelhaken, meterweise Schnur und anderer Müll
- Menschliche Verdauung in den Büschen und am Wasser (für Hunde gibts Tüten*tztz*)
- Glasscherben von zerbrochenen Flaschen
usw.

Natürlich gibt es überall schwarze Schafe, aber wie gesagt muß man auch die Spaziergänger verstehen.

...

Petri
Rheinanglerin


----------



## Fischer1991 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ach immer das selbe...

Wenn ich an unsrem verreins see ansitze kommen am abend mindestens 3 familien und labber mich zu. Dann kommen wieder welche was brötchen verfüttern, super -.-. Kanns schon schlimm sein des öffteren!


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Rheinanglerin schrieb:


> Das sind ja größtenteils lustige Erlebnisse. *gg*
> 
> Man muß das Ganze aber auch mal aus der Sicht der Passanten/Spaziergänger/Hundebesitzer sehen:
> 
> ...



Das stimmt schon, aber welcher Hundebesitzer benutzt schon freiwillig Tüten un macht das weg?


----------



## Obi Wan (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

ICH mache das.

Aber wenn man bei uns am kanal am California sitzt kommen den ganzen tag über passanten die einen zu schwallern wollen zum glück habe ich dafür meinen angelfreund mit der bereitwillig auskünfte gibt mich fragen sie nur ob die fische beißen worauf meine antwort immer die selbe ist " Weiß nicht ob die hier beißen mich noch nie" darauf hin gehen die meißten mit nem grinsen:


----------



## Angel-mäx (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hallo zusammen oder ein zünftiges Petri,

Kann euer Leiden nachvollziehen -angele seit mehr als 40 Jahren-aber das klassische Frage Antwortspiel--Naaa beissen 
Sie denn beantworte ich dann immer mit Sie können gefahrlos passieren hab mein Gebiss vergessen-
viele Verstehen andere beklagen sich dann noch-Unverschääämtheit.


----------



## macmarco (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ja ja, die Unwissenheit der Passanten!!!!:q:q
Habe das sehr häufig, dass unqualifizierte Kommentare kommen!!!
Da, wo ich viel fischen gehe, ist nun mal Fährverkehr und dort steigen die Leute auch aus...
Also man kann sich immer schon darauf vorbereiten auf die Fragen #d
Aber was richtig aufällt ist, dass die Leute Süßwasserfische von Salzwasserfische nicht unterscheiden können!!!!!|uhoh:
Es ist doch eigentlich Allgemeinwissen, oder sehe ich das falsch????
Dorsche, Butt im Fluß?????-Hallo??? #d

Naja, bester Kommentar einer Dame:

Ich war am fischen und 150m weiter zwei junge Herren, die Weißfische gefangen haben (es war alles voller Weißfisch und ich habe auf Barsche gefischt und fange natürlich bissl weniger)
Ich werde dann von der Dame gefragt, ob ich schon was gefangen habe. Darauf hin sagte ich net so viel....
Sie dann: Dann gehen sie mal zu den Jungs, die fangen jede Menge *HERINGE*----- BITTE?????

Aber ist immer wieder interessant, was die Leute sagen!!!!

Gruß
Marco   |wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



macmarco schrieb:


> , Butt im Fluß?????-Hallo??? #d



Du hast sicher Recht, da kommen mitunter schon recht merkwürdige Fragen von den Passanten.

Es ist aber nicht ungewöhnlich das man Butt im Fluß fängt. Frag mal die Jungs die an der Elbe bei Hamburg, liegt ungefähr 100km von der Nordsee weg, angeln. :m


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



mirror schrieb:


> Bei uns ist es große Mode die freilaufenden Hunde direkt da ins Wasser zu schicken, wo man angelt #d.



Genau, und zwar obwohl man es ganuso gut ein paar Meter weiter machen könnte.

Ich musste mal auf ner Wiese in gebückter Haltung meine Montage auseinanderfriemeln, da kam ein Radfahrer, der mit seinem Hund spazieren fuhr. Der Hund, den ich nicht kommen sah hat mir direkt ins Ohr gebellt und zwar so laut, daß mein Arzt am nächstes Tag eine Verletzung am Trommelfell feststellte. Ich konnte ca. einen Monat auf dem Ohr nichts mehr hören.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Tja ganz einfach Polizei rufen, die klären den Rest.

mfg Flo


----------



## macmarco (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Es ist aber nicht ungewöhnlich das man Butt im Fluß fängt. Frag mal die Jungs die an der Elbe bei Hamburg, liegt ungefähr 100km von der Nordsee weg, angeln. :m



Elbe - Wakenitz?hmmmm... kleiner, großer Unterschied ;+|supergri|supergri


----------



## Sei.. (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

|splat:diese leute


----------



## Rheinanglerin (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich finde es nicht außergewöhnlich, dass viele Passanten den Unterschied zwischen Süßwasserfischen und Salzwasserfischen nicht kennen. |kopfkrat
Genauso, wie viele, viele Menschen nicht wissen, dass ein Reh nicht die "Frau" vom Hirsch ist und ein Hirsch kein Rehbock.
Wie oft hört man im Wildpark beim Rot- oder Damwild "Guck mal, dass sind Rehe".
Für den "Normalbürger" sind Tiere im Wasser "Fische" und Tiere im Wald "Rehe" oder "Schweine"

Kenntnisse über unsere Natur und die darin lebenden Tiere sind sehr oft mangelhaft, bis gar nicht vorhanden.

Was lernt man denn schon in der Schule im Biologieunterricht ? Bzw. welchen Schüler (es sei denn er hat Jäger oder Angler in der Familie) interessiert schon die Fische ? Vielleicht lernt man noch etwas über den Fisch an sich, aber die Wenigsten lernen die Unterschiede kennen.

Stellt Euch mal vor, Ihr würdet nach Afrika gehen. Ich unterstelle jetzt einfach mal, dass für die Meisten von uns ein Elefant ein Elefant ist. Die Menschen dort würden uns wohl auslachen über das Wissen, was wir über dort lebende Tiere haben. Wer kennt schon den Unterschied zwischen afrikanischen und asiatischen Elefanten usw.

Ich habe vollstes Verständnis für die Passanten, die nicht im Besitz eines Fischereischeins sind, denn da gibt es Dinge, die können sie einfach nicht wissen.
Also ich gebe immer gerne bereitwillig Auskunft und gewöhnlich wird dann geflüchtet, wenn sie merken, dass sie nix wissen  . Nenne das gerne "mit den eigenen Waffen schlagen". --> Wer läßt sich schon gerne belehren.

Für mich gibt es keine nervigen Passanten, sondern nur wissbegierige Mitürger, die was lernen wollen  . 

Hunde, die meine Angeltasche anpieseln finde ich auch nicht toll, aber das liegt nun mal in der Natur der Sache .:g..

Petri
Rheinanglerin


----------



## Chrizzi (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Rheinanglerin schrieb:


> Für mich gibt es keine nervigen Passanten, sondern nur wissbegierige Mitürger, die was lernen wollen  .


 

Für mich gibt es schon nervige bis allgemeingefährliche Passanten. 

Man stelle sich vor: Schöner Tag an der Ostsee, man steht bis zum Bauch in der Wathose im Wasser und stellt den Forellen nach. Plötzlich *klatscht* etwas hinter einem und was sieht man? Nein - kein Fisch. Irgendwelche Idioten stehen auf der Steilküste und werfen von oben Steine runter. 
Oder andere die meinen, GENAU bei den Angler muss ich mal zeigen wie gut ich mit Steinen flitschen kann. Also ob der das sehen will. Oder wenn es mit flitschen nicht klappt, werden einfach versucht größt mögliche Brocken möglichst weit zu schleudern versucht.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Naja meine Freundin würde wohl ausrasten, wenn ein Hund ihre Gucci Hndtasche naieselt

mfg Flo


----------



## macmarco (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

@Chrizzi: seeeeeeeeeehr gut!!!!:m
kennt man zu genüge!!! |supergri|supergri


----------



## Chrizzi (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Gut finde ich was anderes. 

Wenn die direkt hinter einen stehen und Steine flitschen ist mir das mittlerweile fast egal, aber von der Steilküste aus einfach irgendwie ins Wasser finde ich saugefährlich. Da wird ja nicht geguckt, sondern einfach möglichst weit den Brocken von der Steilküste schleudern damit der ja ins Wasser kommt.

Naja ansonsten kennt man das, dass irgendwelche Touris (oder was weiß ich auch immer) fragen was man da für Fische angelt, oder was das für Fische sind - je nach Tageslaune gibt's entsprechende Antworten.


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Auf die Frage:"Beißen Sie?" kommt bei mir meistens die Standartantwort: "Eigentlich nicht,aber ich habe heute noch nichts gefangen, da könnte die Sache anders aussehen." Meistens ist dann Ruhe.


----------



## mariophh (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Du hast sicher Recht, da kommen mitunter schon recht merkwürdige Fragen von den Passanten.
> 
> Es ist aber nicht ungewöhnlich das man Butt im Fluß fängt. Frag mal die Jungs die an der Elbe bei Hamburg, liegt ungefähr 100km von der Nordsee weg, angeln. :m


 
Jep so isses... habe lustiger Weise vor ca. 3 Wochen mittags bei bestem Wetter und strahlend blauem Himmel ne 30cm Flunder aus der Bille geholt. Ist ein kleiner Nebenfluss der Elbe... 

Grüße aus HH


----------



## Bastihahn (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich saß letztens am Fluss, genau vor der Schleuse, aufeinmal kommen Kanus angefahren.. die ersten gucken mich an und fuhren ca. 2 meter vor mir über die Montagen.. was sollte ich sagen.. nachdem dann noch Kanu 5 und 6 drüber gefahren sind, fuhr der 7te dann genau spitz auf mich zu und wollte anlegen..  nachdem ich auf meine Angeln zeigte war dann ausser einem "ohh sorry" von den Kanufahren ausser extrem lautes geplatsche nichts mehr zu hören! Kurz danach kam der Verantwortliche und fragte.. und? beissen se? NEIN jetzt nicht mehr..
habe dann eingepackt als sich ca. 20Kreischende Teenies hinter mir versammelt haben.
Verabschiedet habe ich mich mit drehenden Reifen auf dem Furz-trockenen Schotterplatz |gr:


----------



## raimund (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Vor ca. 10 Jahren hab ich an der Weser in Vlotho geangelt an einem kleinen Buhnenkopf.  Entlang der Weser verläuft ein  Spazier-/Fahrradweg, zwischen dem Weg und Fluss ist ein ca. 50m breiter Streifen Wiesen.
Auf dem Weg eine Frau mit einem mittelgrossen Kleffer.  Sie lässt ihn von der Leine, ist sich aber zu fein hinterher zu gehen, die Wiese war wohl zu matschig.
Der Hund hat mich mindestens 5 Minuten ohne Unterbrechung 
angebellt und sie stand da auf dem Weg und rief ihm nur zu.
Natürlich hat der Köter nicht reagiert !!!
Dann hatte ich einen schönen Döbel am Haken, nehme den Kescher und bücke mich zum Keschern, da beisst mich der Hund doch tatsächlich in den A... ! |gr:  Gott sei Dank hat es nur ein wenig gezwickt (ich hatte Thermooverall an), aber ich war trotzdem auf 180.  Hab den Kescherstiel abgemacht und bin hinter dem Hund.  Der ist auf die Buhne gelaufen und konnte mir nicht abhauen. Ich hab ihn zwar nicht erwischt mit dem Stiel, aber er hat voll die Panik bekommen und ist wie von der Tarantel gestochen abgezisscht.   
Das hätte ich nicht machen sollen. #q#q
Der Köter war weg, aber die andere Furie war da !!!   Hundemörder ) der war doch garnicht tot) war eine der wenigen Bezeichnungen, die man hier wiederholen darf.
Irgendwann wurde es mir zu bunt. Ich hab mein Handy geholt  und ihr einen Anruf bei der Polizei angeboten. 
Und siehe da:  auch sie war schnell weg.#h
Und das schlimmste an der Geschichte:  den schönen Döbel
hab ich vermasselt.


----------



## Eichhoernchen (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

ich saß mit nem kumpel an nem fluss auf karpfen (in der nähe ist ein tretbootverleih)
jeder ein rute mit schwimmer, so nach ein paar rotaugen bekam mein kumpel eine schönen karpfen an die leine ich sofort meine rute rausgeholt und neben entlang des ufers gelegt 
er schön am drillen da dacht sich 2 kerle auf nem tretboot die grad borbei kamen: boar da hat ein fisch dran also fuhren sie näher und guggten nicht lang hat es gedaurt hing die schnur am boot und klemmt sich irgnwie fest mein kumpel schümpfte mit dene schon rum und alles, bekam die schnur dann los dann fuhren sie weiter bei seite und verfingen sich mit dem boot an meiner rute am ufer. das hatten sie dann irgenwie selbst abgefummelt und sind dann schnell weggefahren....

aber der karpfen doch zum glück noch gelandet  werden


----------



## Master Hecht (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

bei uns ist das auch so schrecklich im moment haben wir noch die lgs dann kommt immer oh da sind die schwarangler wieder oder habt ihr überhaupt nen schein
und dann immer wenn ihr auf die grünanlage tritt gibts ärger oder  da gibts nur junge fische was ihr da macht ist tierquälerei...


----------



## ToxicToolz (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Okay geile Dinger die man hier so lesen kann.
Nen gutes Ding was Ich vor kurzem erlebt habe war eher lustig und dumm zugleich. Kommt nen Mann so um die 40 - 45 Jahre zu uns gelaufen, redete nen bisschen Rauchte 3 oder 4 Kippen an unserer Ansitzstelle und hat se mit dem Schuh ausgelatscht. (man sagt ja erstmal nix, und merkt sich wo es war).... Als wir dann mal eine rauchten und er dann meinte "Ich hoffe Ihr habt ein passendes Behältnis für eure Kippenstummel dabei", guckte Ich meinen Kumpel an und konnte mich vor lachen nicht mehr halten und habe Ihn auf seine Stummel aufmerksam gemacht und Ihm mein geschloßenes und mit Wasser befülltes altes gurkenglas in die Hand gedrückt. 

Gruß Mike


----------



## don rhabano (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

***GEILE Geschichten!!!***

hab da auch was: 

ich war an nem kleinen Teich und dann kommt ein 25jähriger Mann mit ner langen Tasche vorbei.... (an dem Weiher stehen ein paar Tonnen mit Gänsefutter-die eine war umgefallen und offen)- *ich wunder mich erstma* und dann packtz der ein Luftgewehr aus und ruft zu mir: Ich hab nen Auftrag hier die Ratten zu schießen. Ich lach mich erstmalll tortal kaputt °ROFL° und der fängt dann wirklich an zu schießen^^

auf ca. 10 Schüße hat er 1ne Ratte erwischt^^


----------



## BöhserZwerg (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich hab ja das Thema verfasst....und gestern ist mir noch so wat passiert!

Ich hab mich am alten Bootshafen in Dattenfeld  hinter nem Busch ausgebreitet um Nacht Aale zu fangen...ich habe die Köder angebracht und so weiter.....da kommt auf einmal am Radwegelche so ne alte aufgebretzelte Oma daher....mit nem kleine Köter........mir war klar dass irgentwas dummes passieren würde.....und es passierteer Microköter kackt gegen den Mühleimer und die alte sagt:Ja hasste fein Kacki gemacht!Hasste fein Kacki gemacht!Ich sag ihr HÖFFLICH !!!!!!!!....dass sie als Hundebesitzerin den Hundekot entfernen muss mit z.B ner Schaufel ...der Mühleimer is ja daneben...da rastet die aus....|splat::Ihr Angler seid Umweltverschmutzer!Mein Hundi düngt nur die Erde|gr:!!!!
Ich:;+|bigeyes..er macht was????
Sie:Er düngt die Erde...dass da wieder was wächst!!!!
Ich:........Es mag ja sein das sich der Kack in 110 Jahren in Erde kompostiert...aber es is einfach nich geil wenn man da reintritt oder ausversehen durchfäfrt außerdem stinkt dass...
Sieass bissl Kacki von Hundi....du und deine Tierquälerei is viel schlimmer!
Ich:Tierquälerei???????????????????????|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Ich würd ma sagen sie verlassen jetzt denn Angelplatz und.....
Sie:Ich gehe dahin wo ich es will
Ich: na|schild-g
Und dann hat ich biss....ich hau an und hab ihn im  Drill
Sie:Wieso ziehst du so komisch???Hohl doch den Fisch mit dem Netzstab rein..
Ich:Netzstab.??????achso der Kescher.....aber der Fisch ist in der Mitte vom Fluss....
Sie:Ich gehe..............
Ich:Vergessen Sie die Kacke nicht.....
Sie:e|motz:


naja.....


----------



## peter4 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



BigWels schrieb:


> Ich hab ja das Thema verfasst....und gestern ist mir noch so wat passiert!
> 
> Ich hab mich am alten Bootshafen in Dattenfeld  hinter nem Busch ausgebreitet um Nacht Aale zu fangen...ich habe die Köder angebracht und so weiter.....da kommt auf einmal am Radwegelche so ne alte aufgebretzelte Oma daher....mit nem kleine Köter........mir war klar dass irgentwas dummes passieren würde.....und es passierteer Microköter kackt gegen den Mühleimer und die alte sagt:Ja hasste fein Kacki gemacht!Hasste fein Kacki gemacht!Ich sag ihr HÖFFLICH !!!!!!!!....dass sie als Hundebesitzerin den Hundekot entfernen muss mit z.B ner Schaufel ...der Mühleimer is ja daneben...da rastet die aus....|splat::Ihr Angler seid Umweltverschmutzer!Mein Hundi düngt nur die Erde|gr:!!!!
> Ich:;+|bigeyes..er macht was????
> ...




Moin,
das lesen is ja herlich.|supergri..und hat sie die Kacke mitgenommen?


----------



## Honeyball (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich hab mal eine ähnliche Situation erlebt (ohne Angeln aber neben 'ner Halfpipe für Inline-Fahrer), wo ein Passant, der das Gespräch zwischen einem zurecht erbosten Jugendlichen und einer uneinsichtigen Kleinhundbesitzerin mit bekommen hatte, einfach 'ne Kekspackung aus dem Mülleimer gefischt, die Kacke damit aufgesammelt hat und der völlig erstaunten Spinatwachtel mit den Worten "Sie ham da was vergessen" in die Manteltasche gesteckt hat.

Die Kids auf der Halfpipe haben natürlich gegröhlt und auch, wenn ich's ziemlich dreist fand, aber Mitleid hatte ich da gar nicht...#c


----------



## Rotaugen Max (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Irgendwie kann ich die Fragen wie "Na, beißen die Fische?" schon verstehen. Angeln ist einfach eine Art Mythos der sehr viel Neugier hervor ruft.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Rotaugen Max schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich die Fragen wie "Na, beißen die Fische?" schon verstehen. Angeln ist einfach eine Art Mythos der sehr viel Neugier hervor ruft.



Das stimmt, aber irgendwie suche ich auf diese Frage immer noch die perfekte Antwort:g


----------



## Angel-mäx (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine ähnliche Situation erlebt (ohne Angeln aber neben 'ner Halfpipe für Inline-Fahrer), wo ein Passant, der das Gespräch zwischen einem zurecht erbosten Jugendlichen und einer uneinsichtigen Kleinhundbesitzerin mit bekommen hatte, einfach 'ne Kekspackung aus dem Mülleimer gefischt, die Kacke damit aufgesammelt hat und der völlig erstaunten Spinatwachtel mit den Worten "Sie ham da was vergessen" in die Manteltasche gesteckt hat.
> 
> Die Kids auf der Halfpipe haben natürlich gegröhlt und auch, wenn ich's ziemlich dreist fand, aber Mitleid hatte ich da gar nicht...#c


 


War einer von den aufgeweckten Kids-hätte von mir eine Prämie und allen Beifall bekommen.


----------



## Rotaugen Max (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber irgendwie suche ich auf diese Frage immer noch die perfekte Antwort:g


 
Vielleicht: Das müssen sie die Fische fragen, nicht mich. Und dann nett zwinkern


----------



## gründler (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ist schon ewig her aber die Antworten sind noch heute brauchbar.:vik:
Wir saßen mal an einem Baggersee und Stippten so vor uns hin,
es wahr schönes Wetter Sommer viele Leute unterwegs etc.
Da kommen zwei junge hübsche frauen an:g
Und fragen uns na beißen die Fische mein Kumpel "Mich hat noch keiner gebißen"|kopfkrat
Auf was Angelt ihr hier "Wir na auf das was beißt";+
ja und was kann so beißen "ja das was drin rum schwimmt":m ja was schwimmt so drin rum "Wissen wir auch nicht,aber ihr könnt euch gern hier bei uns ausziehen und mal ne runde gucken gehen ob fische da sind" 
Na ja was dann an Worten von hinten fiel muß ich nicht viel zu sagen#6 Die Hot Hühnchen gingen ab wie von .... gestochen.Perverse Angler Idioten,was glaubt ihr wer ihr seid macht es euch doch....etc.
Ja manchmal ist lustig beim Angeln,kann aber auch mal nach hinten los gehen.
lg


----------



## Rotaugen Max (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



gründler schrieb:


> Ist schon ewig her aber die Antworten sind noch heute brauchbar.:vik:
> Wir saßen mal an einem Baggersee und Stippten so vor uns hin,
> es wahr schönes Wetter Sommer viele Leute unterwegs etc.
> Da kommen zwei junge hübsche frauen an:g
> ...


 
|smash:|muahah:Geniale Geschichte


----------



## Topic (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

ich hab mir jeden einzelnen Artikel durchgelesen und jeder is geil.
Da werd ich auch mal mein Senf dazu geben.
Ab und zu geh ich mal an einen Schlossgraben angeln von Schloss Bothmer.das is so ein altes Schloss aus dem Barock glaube ich.
Naja egal.
Ich saß da so an einen schönen Sommertag und wollte erst auf Karpfen angeln und dann auf Aal.Die ersten 2 Turisten kommen vorbei.Ich hab auch noch höflich geantwortet.
Dann war ein bisschen zeit zum entspannen.
Die lieben Leute von der Fischereiaufsicht kamen um meine scheine zu kontollieren und in dem Moment beißt natürlich ein Karpfen.Er natürlich solange gewatet bis ich den Fisch versorgt hatte.Die Turisten von der anderen Seite natürlich zu geguckt.
Bis hier hin kein Problem.
Nachdem der Park zu hatte kamen die Turisten alle zu mir  gelaufen und fragten was das denn für ein Schloss sei.Warum ich hier denn angel usw. war in der Zeit schon Nummer 15.
Nummer 16 war nicht schlecht eine alte Frau die schon ewig in diesen Ort wohnt fragt mich
sie:hast du schon was 
ich:nein
sie:auf möchtest du denn angeln?
ich:auf das was beist
sie:und was beist hier so?sie wurde schon ein bisschen unhöflich
ich:also ich hoffe ein Aal der Karpfen zu bekommen
sie:ach sowas ist hier drin
ich:jup
sie:beisen sie denn auch ab und zu mal
ich:konnte mir es jetzt nicht verkneifen"nein die kann man rühig streicheln" muhahahahaha
sie is abgefiffen wie ne V2.
Aber Nummer 17 war der Hammer
Ein Ehepaar so um die 50 Jahre.
sie: schade das derPark schon zu ist weißt du vielleicht wie man da noch rauf kommt???
ich: ja da sind so 2 Rohre wo man rüber gehen kann.
(da war mal ne alte Brücke und das waren die Reste)
war natürlich nur ein Witz von mir
erh danke
die beiden gehen zu den Rohren und sie voran
ich wollte nichts sagen hab sie einfach gelassen

und da paasiert es platsch liegt sie im Wasser ich hab mich nicht mehr eingekriegt.


----------



## Angel-mäx (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Am Herrentag waren wir im Harz an einem ziehmlich grossem 
Bergsee mit gutem Fischbesatz.wir hätten alles gezogen was gebissen hätte aber die Fische haben auch gefeiert ausser am Morgen einen Barsch war nix.Oberhalb des See steht eine Kirche ca.30 m entfernt.geg. 11.00 war Messe nun bin ich nicht so bewandert ob katholisch oder evang.oder was auch immer-jeden falls war 12.00 die Messe zu Ende und die ganze 
Gemeinde schleicht sich dann seelig geläutert am unmittelbar angrenzenden Weg am See in Richtung des "Gotteshauses" wo die Gesangsbücher Henkel haben.Voran der Herr Pfarrer oder Pasteur,alle haben uns in Ruh gelassen ,nur der Herr in Schwarz trällerte uns schon von weiten ein,"gesegnetes Waidmannsheil" |kopfkrat entgegen.
nun ist in solchen Situationen Diplomatie gefragt-also schweigen-
als nächstes bekamen wir zu hören, das,wenn wir die Messe
besucht hätten, wären wir im Bilde gewesen wie jesus das Wasser geteilt hatt dann hätten wir nur noch die Fische einsammeln brauchen-was soll man da noch sagen.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Angelmäxchen schrieb:


> Am Herrentag waren wir im Harz an einem ziehmlich grossem
> Bergsee mit gutem Fischbesatz.wir hätten alles gezogen was gebissen hätte aber die Fische haben auch gefeiert ausser am Morgen einen Barsch war nix.Oberhalb des See steht eine Kirche ca.30 m entfernt.geg. 11.00 war Messe nun bin ich nicht so bewandert ob katholisch oder evang.oder was auch immer-jeden falls war 12.00 die Messe zu Ende und die ganze
> Gemeinde schleicht sich dann seelig geläutert am unmittelbar angrenzenden Weg am See in Richtung des "Gotteshauses" wo die Gesangsbücher Henkel haben.Voran der Herr Pfarrer oder Pasteur,alle haben uns in Ruh gelassen ,nur der Herr in Schwarz trällerte uns schon von weiten ein,"gesegnetes Waidmannsheil" |kopfkrat entgegen.
> nun ist in solchen Situationen Diplomatie gefragt-also schweigen-
> ...



Na, jetzt weißte bescheid:m


----------



## sebastian (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Was glaubts ihr wie die immer schaun wenn ich das Metallsuchgerät schwinge, da is ja angeln kinderkram dagegen, fragentechnisch halt


----------



## Angel-mäx (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Nehmen wir es mit Humor,es kann ja nur noch lustiger werden.


----------



## SimonHH (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Angelmäxchen schrieb:


> Am Herrentag waren wir im Harz an einem ziehmlich grossem
> Bergsee mit gutem Fischbesatz.wir hätten alles gezogen was gebissen hätte aber die Fische haben auch gefeiert ausser am Morgen einen Barsch war nix.Oberhalb des See steht eine Kirche ca.30 m entfernt.geg. 11.00 war Messe nun bin ich nicht so bewandert ob katholisch oder evang.oder was auch immer-jeden falls war 12.00 die Messe zu Ende und die ganze
> Gemeinde schleicht sich dann seelig geläutert am unmittelbar angrenzenden Weg am See in Richtung des "Gotteshauses" wo die Gesangsbücher Henkel haben.Voran der Herr Pfarrer oder Pasteur,alle haben uns in Ruh gelassen ,nur der Herr in Schwarz trällerte uns schon von weiten ein,"gesegnetes Waidmannsheil" |kopfkrat entgegen.
> nun ist in solchen Situationen Diplomatie gefragt-also schweigen-
> ...




ganz einfach:  AMEN! :q


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber irgendwie suche ich auf diese Frage immer noch die perfekte Antwort:g


Frage:
Beissen sie?

Antwort:
Nur wenn man mich beim angeln stört.


----------



## SimonHH (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

ein tag an der ostsee...genauer gesagt: die seebrücke von niendorf/ostsee

ein herrlicher tag um hornhechte zu angeln...wetter top...hübsche mädels ohne top...fische in massen...einfach herrlich.

so nach ner halben stunde die ersten touris...

sie: na...schon was gefangen?
ich: ja...hornhechte
sie: hornhechte? kann man die essen?
ich: ja...sehr gut sogar
sie: sind die nicht giftig?
ich: nein...warum sollten sie?
sie: die haben doch ne grüne gräte
ich: ja,haben sie
sie: die ist doch giftig
ich: nein...die ist grün

so ging das locker ne 1/4 stunde |uhoh:...bis der ehemann sie weggezogen hatte,mit dem hinweis,das wenn ich mich umbringen wolle,ruhig die hornhechte essen solle.
ich habe ihm dazu folgendes gesagt:

guter mann...ich bin resistent gegen alles...nur nicht gegen menschen,die keine ahnung haben.
seit dem nehme ich meinen mp3 player mit auf seebrücken...


----------



## Feedermaik (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Auf die Frage "Beissen sie?" antworte ich gern:"Nicht Jeden!"

Cooler Thrad!!

Vor vielen Jahren im Sommer auf der Mole Stralsund:
Ich hatte einen Aal im Eimer und Touris ohne Ende.Der Härteste von allen nervte eine gute halbe Stunde mit seinem Gelaber und fragte schliesslich,was das an den Seiten des Kopfes wäre.Bevor ich"Brustflossen"sagen konnte,kam ganz von allein "Ohren".Da rief der Typ lautstark seiner Sippe zu,"Seht ihr,ich hatte Recht.Fische haben Ohren.Kommt her,der Angler hat ein Aal mit Ohren im Eimer!"
Auf der Mole waren sicher um die zwanzig Angler,das Gelächter könnt ihr euch vorstellen.

Grüsse,Maik


----------



## angler-jan (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich war mit meinem Opa an der Möhne.
Wir stehen an der Sperrmauer, kommt eine Passantin vorbei: 
"Und was ist denn hier so drin?"
Tja, Fische!
"Was für welche denn?"
Ja Delphine, Wale ja sogar Piguine, aber das sind ja keine Fische. 

Tja, dann ist die aber mit nem ganz beleidigten Gesicht angehauen.


----------



## Angel-mäx (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Tja Simon HH und da wird doch glatt behauptet wir Angler sind komische Kauze,da lachen ja die Fische!


----------



## dib (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

mir hatt ein passant eine zigarette auf meinen rodpod geworfen mit dem ergebnis das meine selbsthakmontage mit über 70 meter schnur weg war#q


----------



## moardin (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Kleine Geschichte zu der Frage von wegen "Beißen Sie/sie?":
Ich war mit nem angelkollegen und seinem Vater für nen längeren Ansitz auf Aal und Karpfen unterwegs. Wir waren am Dortmund Ems Kanal unweit von einer Anlegestelle. Diese Anlegestelle wird oft von der Wasserschutzpolizei benutzt, da sich deren Wache nur wenige Meter entfernt befindet. In der Regel lassen die einen in Ruhe und wünschen einem Petri heil und einen schönen Tag und gehen dann weiter bzw. fahren mit ihrem Boot weiter. 
An diesem Tag legte erneut ein Boot an und zwei Beamte verließen gut gelaunt das Schiff. Einer von beiden brachte besagte Frage, worauf der Vater von meinem Angelkollegen ganz trocken sagte: "Nee, wieso? Sollte ich?" 
Da war die gute Laune der Beamten schnell vorbei und wir wurden sehr sorgfältig kontrolliert...


----------



## Ulli3D (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich muss dem Standpunkt der Rheinanglerin nur zustimmen, dass die PAssanten in der Regel keine Ahnung von Fischen oder selbst von Schweinefleisch haben. Für die sind Schweine einfach in der Plastikverpackung geboren. Fisch gibt es nur als Fischstäbchen und tiefgefroren.

Man glaubt nicht, welche Wirkung man erzielt, wenn man die Passanten einfach mal aufklärt und über Fische informiert. Jeder Angler, der einen Passanten überzeugt, leistet mehr Öffentlichkeitsarbeit als unsere Verbände zusammen.


----------



## Jose (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

das ist ja eine richtig schöne teerunde geworden mit "mein nervigstes passantenerlebnis". 
natürlich gibts die - differenzieren sollte mensch aber schon: 
rücksichstslose bootfahrer würde ich nicht als passanten bezeichnen, sind einfach rücksichtslose mitmenschen, die es, leider leider, auch unter uns anglern gibt. 
generell frage ich mich, warum auf eine "anmache" so wenig souverän reagiert wird, mal abgesehen davon, dass einiges, worüber ihr euch hier mokiert, auch einfach nur aus unwissen und neugier kommt. 
kann man doch beantworten, oder nicht? 
wenn uns da jemand belehren will, vielleicht hat er ja recht, vielleicht aber auch nicht, was solls, "hmmm, ja ja" gebrummelt und ende der diskussion. 
wirds penetrant, kann man sich das verbitten, freundlich und bestimmt. 

macht insgesamt bestimmt einen besseren eindruck als die rüde proleterei.

ich bin als steppke an den rhein gefahren und hab stundenlang einen barbenangler belästigt, das loch in seinem bauch hab ich nicht gesehen aber sicher rein gefragt, selbst meine nölerei "du tust denen doch weh" hat er seelenruhig pariert. 
heute geh ich fischen, nicht zuletzt dank dieses unbekannten geduldigen anglers. 
les ich hier im board so manchen post, dann frage ich mich wirklich, wo der seinen fischereischein gemacht hat: so "dumme" fragen gibts auch von den euch nervenden passanten, und die haben in der regel nun gar keinen schimmer.
langer rede kurzer sinn: 
abgleiten lassen, statt gleich "aufs maul" hauen. 
ist ja vielleicht ein kleiner jose darunter


----------



## Denni_Lo (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

tjo, ich habe einen in den See geschupst weil der meinte meine Angeln aus dem Wasser nehmen zu dürfen und mich dabei zu beschimpfen versuchte.

Als er raus wollte habe ich dem sein Portemonaie abgenommen und seinen Perso rausgezogen, damit bin ich zum Verein und Moral von der Geschichte: ich kassierte 130 € Schadensersatz (habe bisi gelogen von wegen Montage abgerissen) und der Kerl hatte Spaß mit einigen Anwälten des Vereines (übrigens auch Angler)

Seitdem habe ich den nie wieder gesehen, vorher ist er immer an dem See langgedackelt und hat schon immer etwas gepöbelt

Hatte noch einige andere Späße der Art, wird aber zu lang hier alles vom Band zu lassen.

Die meisten Passsanten sind hingegen interessiert und wen Kinder dabei sind dan geht es ab, dan wollen die sofort mit dem Papa oder Opa angeln


----------



## argon08 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

es gibt immer wieder leute die nerven !!
ich meinerseits muss aber schreiben das die meisten doch eigentlich nett sind.

aber vor ein paar wochen ich mit einem jugendlichen am angeln....
kommt ein kanu vorbei gefahren.
sagt die eine aus dem boot : mit den anglern kann ich mich irgendwie nicht anfreuden .........
die antwort des mitfahrers kamm promt entschuldigt sie bitte sie ist vegetarier.
das sind mir übrigens die allerliebsten.
sorry aber mit den kanufahrern haben wir auch so unsere probleme.........
dann sind sie einfach weitergefahren.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

nervige Passanten...

natürlich gibt es die! Aber man soll doch auch einfach mal froh sein, dass noch Leute das Gespräch suchen als nur -Blick starr geradeaus- aneinander vorbeizulaufen.

Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall, da muss man wohl oder übel mit leben. Und natürlich würde es mich auch schwarzärgern, wenn ich aus heiterem Himmel beschimpft würde oder noch schlimmeres (Steine oder Hunde in´s Wasser).

Die meisten wissen es nicht besser und versuchen halt irgendwie in´s Gespräch zu kommen. Da kann man sich als Angler (der den "Kram" ja irgendwie gelernt hat bzw. gelernt haben sollte) schon mal an Kopf kratzen oder loslachen, aber, wie schon gesagt, hier werden doch nur Gespräche gesucht (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)!

Guckt Euch doch mal um, wenn Ihr irgendwo rumgeht - so gut wie keiner grüsst mehr den anderen. In welchen Zeiten leben wir denn?

Klar, wenn ich nach ´nem Arbeitstag abends an´s Wasser gehe, möchte ich auch meine Ruhe haben. Aber wenn ich nicht gerade im Drill bin oder irgendwas mit meiner Pose spielt, dann hab ich kein Problem, mit Leuten in´s Gespräch zu kommen und den "Unwissenden" ein wenig Aufklärung zu unserer Passion zukommen zu lassen.

Petri Heil!


P.S.:

aber die geposteten Dialoge sind schon vom Feinsten!|supergri


----------



## Angel-mäx (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



dib schrieb:


> mir hatt ein passant eine zigarette auf meinen rodpod geworfen mit dem ergebnis das meine selbsthakmontage mit über 70 meter schnur weg war#q


 

War`s mit Absicht-gezielt?
hasten wenigsten zur Rede gestellt?


----------



## KarpfenDenis (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

aber zu den Schiff- und Bootfahrern muss ich auch nochmal was loswerden..

(außer den Jugendlichen) sind meißt alle Brummis der Seen sehr nett...
man grüßt sie..und zurück kommt ein petri heil oder tachschen wie läufts so?
wie schon geschrieben wurde gibt es überall die schwarzen Schafe..
also so leute die meinen im Schifffahrtskanal so um die 90 kmh lang zu brettern..
aber die kanuten sind (meißt)die unfreudnlichsten...(meine meinung)..

Gruß Denis


----------



## Angel-mäx (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich glaube das die wenigsten wirklich unfreundlich sind-sicher es giebt immer welche die auf Stunk aus sind.Mit den Kanufahrern ist`s wie mit den Autofahrern -im Fahrzeug(gleich welches ) sind sie anonym und das ist ein ganz enormer Grund für so ein Verhalten.Manche sind aber auch überambitionierte Naturschützer(radikale).
Mir hat mal jemand am See mit einer eises Kälte und stoischem Lächeln verkündet-Euch Tierquäler bekommen wir auch noch weg vom Ufer und wenn es das letzte ist was wir tun.Mein Kumpel und ich waren paff haben uns angeschaut und wusten nicht was wir sagen sollten.
bis lang war dieser Vorfall der letzte dieser Art und ist mittlerweile schon 2 Jahre her-aber hat sich eingeprägt!


----------



## argon08 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

bei den kanufahrerern kommt es immer drauf an ob sie professionell sind oder nur "eintagsfliegen"
die professionellen verhalten sich meiner meinung nach auch so.versuchen immer freundlich zu bleiben und paddeln immer weg von der schnur!!
die ungeübten paddeln laut grölend viele auch noch besoffen in die schnur da sie meistens nicht mal richtig lenken können.
das trinken beim kanufahren sollte meiner meinung nach verboten werden. es müssen aber erst welche ertinken bevor die meisten das schnallen. leider


----------



## hamburger769 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Alcedo Atthis schrieb:


> Auf die Frage:&quot;Beißen Sie?&quot; kommt bei mir meistens die Standartantwort: &quot;Eigentlich nicht,aber ich habe heute noch nichts gefangen, da könnte die Sache anders aussehen.&quot; Meistens ist dann Ruhe.



 ich wurde gefragt: "beissen sie?" darauf ich: "nur wenn ich hunger habe..." und weg war die alte...


----------



## tHHomas (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

wisst ihr was mich wirklich ankotzt?  die ruderer...  passanten stellen oft nervige fragen und sabbeln einen zu. aber die sind dann irgendwann wieder weg und es ist alles wieder gut.  aber diese ruderer gehen mir sowas von auf die nerven. bei uns an der alster zum beispiel... man sitzt am kanal und mit einmal tauchen sie auf. einer nach dem anderen. dumme blicke und rüber über die schnur. dass die montage dabei mal abreisst ist auch nicht selten. und wenn man was sagt werden sie noch frech. obwohl sie wissen sollten dass man als angler auch blei dabei hat. diese ignoranz dabei regt mich am meisten auf. sie sehen dass man da sitzt und sie sehen auch die angeln. vermutlich sogar die posen. aber sie schrubben trotzdem drüber und klatschen die paddel nochmal ordentlich ins wasser.  ich bin ein ruhiger mensch und ich habe sehr viel verständnis und humor. aber ich bedauere heute schon denjenigen der von diesen a****geigen in meinem fadenkreuz ist wenn mir die hutschnur platzt... denn dann spiele ich schiffe versenken. und das ist ein versprechen!!!


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Gestern beim Angeln an einem Fähranleger.

Passant kommt neugierig angedackelt.

Passant: Meint ihr hier fängt man was?

Ich: Nee.

Passant: Ich mein ja nur, ist glaube ich nicht so toll mit dem Schiff und so!

Ich: welches Schiff?

Passant: Na, die Fähre.

Ich: Stimmt, die ist mir ja noch garnicht aufgefallen!


----------



## KarpfenDenis (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ihr müsst mal in Berlin an der Spree angeln...

ich glaub da werden mehr fotos von dir geschossen als auf einem Shooting 
da fragt wirklich jede 2 minuten jmd. was.... und dann gesellt sich noch eine traube hinter dich...
kein schönes angeln ... 

Denis


----------



## ToxicToolz (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



KarpfenDenis schrieb:


> Ihr müsst mal in Berlin an der Spree angeln...
> 
> ich glaub da werden mehr fotos von dir geschossen als auf einem Shooting
> da fragt wirklich jede 2 minuten jmd. was.... und dann gesellt sich noch eine traube hinter dich...
> ...


 

hehe ja da kann Ich Denis nur zustimmen, die Passanten in Berlin sind echt die Härte. Ich nenne sie auch liebevoll "Patienten". Denis wo an der Spree hälst Du denn Deine Rute richtung Wasser???


Gruß Mike


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> hehe ja da kann Ich Denis nur zustimmen, die Passanten in Berlin sind echt die Härte. Ich nenne sie auch liebevoll "Patienten". Denis wo an der Spree hälst Du denn Deine Rute richtung Wasser???




Ich denke die nennt man bei euch "Kunden" (?).


----------



## macmarco (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Denis wo an der Spree hälst Du denn Deine Rute richtung Wasser???



Das wollen wir gaaaaaaar nicht wissen :q:q:q


----------



## Udolf (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Leidiges, aber nicht wegzudenkendes Thema, ich habe mein Passanteninfo Shirt meistens an und dadurch erübrichtigt sich so manche Frage.
Ich habe aber auch eigentlich eher positive Erfahrungen mit Passanten gemacht, die wollen ein bisschen small talk halten und im Grunde wissen, was Angeln eigentlich ist.

Für all die anderen nervenden Fälle hilft nur Ignoranz.

Gruß... Udo


----------



## Hackersepp (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hatte im Urlaub auch ein witziges Erlebnis auf Rügen:

ich hatte 3 Std. erfolgreich auf Hornis gefischt, und hatte schließlich den ganzen Fischgalgen mit 25 Stück voll.

Als ich nach langem zurückwaten endlich am Parkplatz ankomme stürmt eine Horde Rentner auf mich zu.

Was ist denn das für ein FIsch??? Aale???

- Nein Hornhechte

ah Dornhechte

- HHHHHornhechte

ah hOrnhechte
und mit was fängt man die denn???
mit Mais und Kartoffeln???

- Nein mit Blinkern

das glaub ich ihnen nicht, sie kommen doch gar nicht von hier.

- Wenn sie meinen ; Ich hab ja welche gefangen, also müssen sie mir das schon glauben

Dann beim einladen in den Kofferraum gehts schon wieder los:

Ich hol mir jetzt in der Fischräucherei dadrüben  auch so nen Aal!

- Hornhecht!!!!!

--------------------------

Nicht zu glauben:q


----------



## gringo92 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

am schlimmsten sind die passanten die behaupten cormorane sind schöne vögel... ! Oo

oder andere die sagen:

ja sach ma junge tut dir das den nicht leid wen du den fisch fängst, der lebt doch bestimmt nicht weiter wen du ihn wieder freilässt...

und dann gabs gestern noch ein erlebnis,
ich hatte nen guten karpfen gehakt mit dem ich mich schon 5minuten beschäftigte...
dann kam auf einmal so ein opa in voller montur(badekappe in rosa etc.) angeschwommen .
Ich: Hallo es wäre nett wen sie woanders hinsachwimmen würden... Ich habe einen Fisch an der angel !
Er ignoriert mich und schwimmt immer weiter...
Ich: EEEEENTSCHULDIGUNG KÖNNTEN SIE BITTE IN EINE ANDERE RICHTUNG SCHWIMMEN ?
Er ignoriert mich weiter...
Der Opa näherte sich dem Karpfen...
der Karpfen bemerkte den Opa und schwomm auf mich zu.
Insofern hatte der Opa mir doch ein wenig geholfen.
auch wen er nicht umkehrte...
ich denke er hatte sein hörgerät draussen und die badekappe verschloss dann noch die ohren


----------



## Borstenwurm (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Für mich gibt es schon nervige bis allgemeingefährliche Passanten.
> 
> Man stelle sich vor: Schöner Tag an der Ostsee, man steht bis zum Bauch in der Wathose im Wasser und stellt den Forellen nach. Plötzlich *klatscht* etwas hinter einem und was sieht man? Nein - kein Fisch. Irgendwelche Idioten stehen auf der Steilküste und werfen von oben Steine runter.
> Oder andere die meinen, GENAU bei den Angler muss ich mal zeigen wie gut ich mit Steinen flitschen kann. Also ob der das sehen will. Oder wenn es mit flitschen nicht klappt, werden einfach versucht größt mögliche Brocken möglichst weit zu schleudern versucht.


 
Sowas ähnliches habe ich vor zwei Wochen in Stevning auf Als erlebt.
Da wir Nachtfischen auf Mefo machen wollten, hatten wir uns einen schönen Platz unter der Steilküste ausgesucht!
In der Abenddämmerung fingen auf einmal die Mefos an zu steigen, dachten wir jedenfalls. Doch irgendwann wurden die Ringe an der Oberfläche im größer und man hörte nur noch einen lauten Platsch! im Wasser.|kopfkrat
An der Kante der Steilküste stand ein Mann, der damit beschäftigt war, seine Wurfweite zu testen.:r
Auf mehrmaliges Fragen, was das soll, verschwand er!

Vielleicht war es auch ein verzweifelter dänischer Mefoangler, der uns von seinem Platz vertreiben wollte !

Gruß Borstenwurm|wavey:


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ja, das Shirt kenne ich! :q

Aber da ist ein bißchen viel Information drauf, finde ich.

Ich hab überlegt, ob eins mit "fresse halten, ich angle" nicht ausreichen würde.


----------



## Borstenwurm (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ein T - Shirt mit der Aufschrift "Kneipenterrrorist" schreckt schon viele ab, einen anzuquatschen!|director:

Gruß Borstenwurm|wavey:


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Borstenwurm schrieb:


> Ein T - Shirt mit der Aufschrift "Kneipenterrrorist" schreckt schon viele ab, einen anzuquatschen!|director:



Ja, inkl. mir. #t


----------



## hd-treiber (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Borstenwurm schrieb:


> Ein T - Shirt mit der Aufschrift "Kneipenterrrorist" schreckt schon viele ab, einen anzuquatschen!|director:
> 
> Gruß Borstenwurm|wavey:


Mich nicht, ich würd ein Bier mit Dir trinken....:q


----------



## Maok (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Jaja, die Passanten... 

Toll finde ich immer den hier:

Man steht da so und angelt mit Gufis oder ähnlichem, da kommt nen Kind vorbei und sagt:

Kind: Kuck ma Mami, der hat nen Fisch dran!

Ich: Ne, hab ich nich, is nur der Köder.

Kurze Zeit später...

Kind: Sieh, jetzt hat er schon wieder einen, aber warum schmeisst er ihn wieder rein?


Einmal war es allerdings ziemlich cool, da kamen 2 kleine Jungs und der erste sagte:

Junge Nr.1: Kuck ma der angelt mit Gummifisch!

Junge Nr.2: Nein, das is nen Twister!

Und er hatte recht.  Fand ich auf jeden Fall beeindruckend!

@WickedWalleye
"Fresse halten, ich angel" is zwar etwas radikal, aber hilft bestimmt! :q

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Honeyball (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hatte mal an der Ruhr bei Herdecke kurz hinterm Viadukt so'n herrliches Rentnerehepaar. Ich hatte damals gerade meinen Führerschein, war also 18 Jahre alt.
An der Stelle, wo ich angelte, stand 'ne Parkbank, die ich zum Sitzen benutzte, 1 m tiefer in Griffweite 2 Grundruten. 2 Drittel der Bank noch frei.

Die beiden dackelten also gemütlich hin, sahen mich auf der Parkbank und es ging los:

Rentner (Er): "Angeln Sie hier???"
Ich: "Äh, ja warum sollte ich sonst hier so sitzen?"
R: "Aber hier fängt man keine Fische!
(Ich hatte so ungefähr 15 Brassen um die 3 Pfund im Setzkescher)
I: "Ach???"
R: "Früher, da gab's hier jede Menge Fische."
I: "--"
R: "Sogar Karpfen!"

Beide bleiben stehen und warten auf eine Reaktion als meine Schwingspitze kurz zuckt. Ich steh' auf und bin bereit zum Anhauen. Kurz darauf ein zweiter deutlicher Ausschlag, ich setze den Anhieb, deutlicher Widerstand (Köder 10 Maiskörner auf 6er Goldhaken).

R: "So dürfen Sie aber hier nicht rumfuchteln!!!"
I: "Ich denke, ich kann selbst entscheiden, wie ich angle!!!"

Fisch zieht Schnur von der Bremse und strebt ein Seerosenfeld an.

R: "Sehen Sie, was Sie davon haben, jetzt hängen Sie am Grund fest!"
I: "Das ist ein Fisch"
R: "Aber hier gibts keine Fische mehr"
I: "Ach und was zieht da wohl?
R: "Die Strömung !!!"

Kurz darauf zappelt ein 4-Pfündiger Spiegelkarpfen im Unterfangkescher.

R: "Was ist das für einer?"
I: "Na, ein Karpfen."
R: "Karpfen gibt es hier nicht!!!"

Der Fisch wanderte in meinen Setzkescher, wo sich das Brassenrudel zappelnd bemerkbar machte.

Sie: "Ach guck mal, er hat auch ein paar Forellen gefangen!!!"


3 Wochen später, gleiche Stelle, ich wegen Sonne diesmal mit Hut mit beriter Krempe, also nicht sofort wiedererkennbar, gleiches Pärchen kommt angedackelt:

R zu ihr: "Jetzt blockiert schon wieder so'n Angler *unsere*(!!!) Bank. Dabei gibt's hier doch gar keine Fische!!!"


----------



## Maok (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

So Passantenstories sind schon klasse! 

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Stachelritter86 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

So, da kann ich auch noch was dazu beitragen....
Da ich hauptsächlich als Spinnangler an möglichst unzugänglischen Plätzen unterwegs bin kam es schon einmal vor, dass ich mitten in nen Pornodreh reingeplatzt bin.... 
Die 3 Mädels und 2 Jungs plus Kameramann und Regisseur hatten sich recht gut versteckt. Und zwar an meinem Lieblingsraubfischplatz an der Donau, den man nur durch längeren Fußmarsch und Kampf durchs Unterholz erreichen konnte....

Ich polter so durchs Unterholz, denk mir noch: "Mh, das hört sich irgendwie nicht so an, als ob ich da alleine bin..." Die Ladies und die Burschen waren grad schön am werkeln, drum hab ich mich dann ein paar Bäume weiter weg verzogen. Akustisch echt zum wegschmeißen. Der Regisseur hatte doch mehr Anspruch an seinen Film, als man gemeinhin von diesem Genre denkt.... 

viele Grüße

Markus


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

@Stachelritter86

dat ist ja köstlich :m einwandfrei |supergri ick hau ma gleich inne ecke |muahah:


----------



## Maok (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Das is ja echt ma ne krasse Story!!!! :q

Grüße


----------



## fishcatcher (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Und, haste gleich die Rute ausgepackt ?


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



fishcatcher schrieb:


> Und, haste gleich die Rute ausgepackt ?


 


hat er doch gesagt.... nen paar Bäume weiter


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Maok schrieb:


> ...
> @WickedWalleye
> "Fresse halten, ich angel" is zwar etwas radikal, aber hilft bestimmt! :q
> 
> ...



Hat wer nen etwas abgeschwächten aber nen bestimmten Text, ich würde mir das glatt auf nen Shirt machen lassen, dan habe ich wenigstens mehr Ruhe


----------



## Maok (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Lol!!!


----------



## Bambine (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

keine Passanten aber meine Mutter.
ich bringe meiner Mutter anundzu mal einen Fisch den ich gefangen habe, sie fand das auch ganz gut so ...  eines  Tages  oeffnete ich ein Paket voll mit Spnner,Wobler, Gummifisch .... in Ihrer Anwesenheit ... 

S: was sind denn das fuer Dinge ? 
I: Koeder ... 
S: Wie Du angelst mit sowas ? Und die Fische beissen drauf ? 
I: ich angle nur mit sowas ... und die Fische die ich Dir gebracht hatte, bissen drauf 
S: Du sollst mir nie wieder Fische bringen, das ist doch gemein sowas, wenn die Fische schon beissen, dann sollen sie auch auf was essbares beissen und nicht auf so ein Stueck ... was auch immer ...  

ich bringe ihr immer noch abundzu einen Fisch vorbei ... welchen mit Wurm gefangen wurde


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Hat wer nen etwas abgeschwächten aber nen bestimmten Text, ich würde mir das glatt auf nen Shirt machen lassen, dan habe ich wenigstens mehr Ruhe


 


hehe wie wäre et denn damit

" Ich bin hier zum Angeln und nicht zum Quatschen "


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> hehe wie wäre et denn damit
> 
> " Ich bin hier zum Angeln und nicht zum Quatschen "



Net eindeutig genug


----------



## Brassenfan (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

keine fragen ich will meine ruhe !
oder einfach nicht stören


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Man könnte den Spieß aber auch mal umdrehen |supergri.

Ich meine man kennt ja schon seine Pappenheimer vom Ufer, und man könnte ja bevor die anfangen einen zu betexten aufspringen, hingehen "Ey gehen Sie hier Spazieren? Toll das mal jemand vorbeikommt, und schon andere Spaziergänger getroffen u.s.w......" 

Hehe jetzt wo Ich dat hier so schreibe...hmmm...Ich denke dat versuche Ich einfach mal :m

Gruß Mike


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Net eindeutig genug



Wie wäre es mit:

"Ich beantworte KEINE ihrer Fragen"

und fertich.


----------



## Maok (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Gute Idee! |supergri

Grüße


----------



## Brassenfan (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

ich sag nix


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

einfach nur ein meega geiler thread !


----------



## KHof (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hallo Leute!

Denkt bitte dran, daß Ihr verantwortlich seit für das Bild der Angler in der Öffendlichkeit und das auch daran die Erlaubnis zum Angeln abhängt!

Klaus


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



KHof schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Denkt bitte dran, daß Ihr verantwortlich seit für das Bild der Angler in der Öffendlichkeit und das auch daran die Erlaubnis zum Angeln abhängt!
> 
> Klaus



Hast recht! #6

Wir machen nur Spass!


----------



## Maok (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Is richtig! Aber Spass muss sein! |bla:

Grüße


----------



## KHof (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Glaub ich euch ja - das mit dem Spaß!!

Wollte nur vorsichtshalber einige dran erinnern!

Neulich war bei mir eine Dame sehr geschockt als Blut aus den Kiemen eines kleinen Hechtes rauslief. Als ich ihr dann zeigte daß das meines war und nicht das vom Fisch war sie beruhigt.

Seltsame Reaktion.....

Sollte mir zu denken geben, muß wohl das Alter sein!

Klaus

(So gehts wohl uns ergrauten.)


----------



## gründler (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Wegen T-Shirts guckt mal hier

Ps:Es handelt sich nicht um Werbung


http://www.fisch-server.de/kategori....html&XTCsid=9a3e5aac1ef21a5d8b690ddfde8c7565


----------



## Wallerschreck (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Das kenn ich zur Genüge hier mal ein paar Beispiele:

Ich pirsch mich 5 Minuten lang schritt für Schritt an den Bach um die kapitale Forelle von der ich weiß dass sie dort steht nicht zu verscheuchen und kurz bevor ich ihr den Köder vor die Nase werfen kann kommt ein schwitzender korpulenter Spaziergänger in leuchtendrotem T-shirt größe XXXXXXXL ans gegenüberliegende Ufer gestampft, glotzt vor mir ins wasser und brüllt "NA BEIßT WAS?" Nachdem ich fassungslos der Bugwelle der verschwindenden Bafo nachblicke drehe ich mich mit einem "jetzt nicht mehr" um und zieh ab.


Ich steh am kristallklaren Wasser meines Salmodidenbaches. Überall ziehen Bugwellen umher und schlanke Schatten zischen durchs Wasser. Direkt vor mir springt eine schöne Bafo hoch aus dem Wasser und taucht wieder unter...das aufplatschen ist noch nicht verhallt als eine Stimme von hinten: "sind hier überhaupt Fische drin?"


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Ich steh am kristallklaren Wasser meines Salmodidenbaches. Überall ziehen Bugwellen umher und schlanke Schatten zischen durchs Wasser. Direkt vor mir springt eine schöne Bafo hoch aus dem Wasser und taucht wieder unter...das aufplatschen ist noch nicht verhallt als eine Stimme von hinten: "sind hier überhaupt Fische drin?"



LOL, das ist wie mitten in den Straßenverkehr zu rennen und "fahrt ihr etwas Auto?!" zu brüllen.


----------



## sadako (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Mir ist vor 2 Wochen beim Gemeinschaftsangeln unseres Vereins auch mal wieder ein Trauerspiel widerfahren. 

Wir suchten uns einen erfolgsversprechenden Platz an der Saale direkt neben einer Brücke aus. 
Einziger Nachteil: unmittelbar hinter uns befand sich ein Fußgängerweg, der ebenfalls unter der Brücke am Fluss entlang führte.
Ich dachte mir allerdings nicht viel dabei und hoffte insgeheim, dass wir weitesgehend in Ruhe gelassen werden. Außerdem saßen wir dort schon öfter und hatten bisher nie Probleme mit Radfahrern oder Fußgängern.

Nunja, wir saßen keine 10 min., als ich einen heftigen Biß auf einer meiner Grundruten bekam und nach dem Anhieb stellte ich fest, dass es sich dabei um einen schönen (und wahrscheinlich meinen bislang größten) Schuppenkarpfen handelte. 
Der Drill verlief recht normal - der Karpfen nahm einiges an Schnur von der Rolle und suchte sein Heil in der Flucht flußabwärts und unter der Brücke hindurch. 
Nach einiger Zeit wurde er müde und ließ sich nach und nach einholen. Ich war schon glücklich, dass er so schön ruhig blieb. 
Er war noch ca. 4m von mir entfernt und ich konnte ihn schon in seiner ganzen Pracht erkennen. Ich nehme an, dass es sich dabei um ein etwa 70-80cm großes Tier gehandelt hat (und für jemanden wie mich, der sonst so gut wie nie auf Karpfen angelt, ist ein solcher Fisch wirklich Grund zur Freude). 

Wie auch immer, alles lief gut und ich schwelgte schon in größter Vorfreude - bis eine Mutter mit einer Horde Kinder (es waren genau genommen sieben!) mit ihren Fahrrädern direkt unter der Brücke stehen blieb und uns staunend beim Drill zusah. 

Einer der Jungen war wegen des Karpfens total durch den Wind - er schrie vor lauter Freude darüber wie am Spieß und hüpfte herum wie von einer Tarantel gestochen. 

Natürlich bat ich seine werte Frau Mutter darum, ihn zu beruhigen, da er meinen Fisch mit seinem Gequake erschrecken würde, aber sie hielt es nicht für nötig, ihren Schreihals zu bändigen. #q
Er schrie so laut und hysterisch, dass man ihn kaum verstehen konnte. Sowas wie "SCHAUT MAL - DIE FRAU FÄNGT EINEN FISCH! DICKER FETTER RIESENFISCH LALALAAAAAAA! WAAAAAH! FETTER FISCH! RIESENFISCH BLUB BLUB!!!!" blabla blök blök etc. pp - aber nicht in einer halbwegs erträglichen Lautstärke - NEIN - sondern aus vollem Halse brüllend. Nicht, dass es später heißt, ich wäre überempfindlich oder sowas - ich sags Euch, ich hab jeden Moment darauf gewartet, dass seine Stimmbänder reißen.
Und dann kam noch der leidige Fakt dazu, dass das grölende Gör auch noch direkt unter der Brücke stand und seine liebliche Stimme durch den Hall nochmal um`s mindestens Dreifache lauter war als ohnehin schon. |director:
Hätte sich jemand mit einer Gas-Tröte wild um sich hupend unter die Brücke gestellt, wäre es aufs gleiche rausgekommen.

Aber zurück zu mir und meinem ursprünglich schon ruhiger gewordenen Fisch - er rastete bei dem plötzlichen Krawall förmlich aus und wütete und tobte wie ein Berserker.
Anschließend nahm er wieder ettliches an Schnur und ab in den nächsten (ca. 20m entfernten) Windbruch... 
Unter kriegsschreierischer Untermalung des freundlichen Jungen von nebenan randalierte der Karpfen dann zwischen dem Geäst so lange, bis er letztendlich den Haken abschütteln konnte.

Urplötzlich und genau dann, als das (unweigerlich Vorhersehbare) passierte, hörte auch die fleischgewordene kleine Kreissäge mit ihrem markerschütternden Gezeter auf und bekam große Augen - trotz meiner Fassunglosigkeit über den verlorenen Fisch war die plötzliche Stille eine wahre Wohltat.

Nachdem ich nun die feinen Herrschaften davon in Kenntnis gesetzt hatte, dass der Fisch nun entkommen wäre, gab es für jene welche ja nun nichts mehr zu sehen und zu bebrüllen, also wurde mit dem äußerst beschwichtigenden Kommentar der Mutter "Sie fangen ja bestimmt gleich wieder einen." das Feld geräumt. 

Ich konnte das Spektakel noch gar nicht richtig fassen und hätte vor lauter Wut am liebsten die ganze Sippschaft auf einmal ins Wasser geschubst... |krach:

Quintessenz des Ganzen war:
Wir hatten den gesamten Nachmittag und Abend keinen einzigen Biss mehr - es war noch nie so ruhig und fischarm an dieser Stelle wie an besagtem Tag. 

Ich bin erstmal Passanten-geheilt und werde mich beim Angeln in der nächsten Zeit erstmal von Fußgängern, Fahrradfahrern und sämtlichen Anhängseln und Konsorten fern halten.


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich kann's Dir nachfühlen!

Manche Kinder können SOOOOO ungeheuer nervig sein, wenn man angelt!

Noch schlimmer dann, wenn die Eltern dahinter stehen und zeigen, daß sie von autoritärer Erziehung rein garnichts halten.

Genauso wie von Aufsichtspflicht. Mir ist auch mal so ein kleiner, recht nerviger Steppke mit auf die Steine geklettert. Der war vielleicht 8. Die Steine bei Ebbe komplett glitschig. Papa und Mama  stehen am Gehweg und gucken gelangweilt zu. 
Und ich: "Passen Sie bloss auf, daß sich ihr Kind hier nicht den Hals bricht, daß ist nicht ungefährlich hier rumzulaufen!"
Die Eltern gucken nur leicht sauer und sagen "Komm, Anton, der Mann will hier nicht gestört werden!"

Geht's noch? Der Kleine hätte sich da echt sein Genick brechen können, aber ich will nicht gestört werden ... 

Man braucht nen Schein, um Angeln zu dürfen aber keinen um Kinder zu kriegen... #q


----------



## Wallerschreck (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Oh ja zu kindern kann ich auch ein Lied singen. Ich saß am Vereinssee am frühen Abend auf Zander an. Mir schwante schon nichts gutes als ich zwei Fahrräder näher komme nsehe. Es waren dann zwei jungs so um die 12 Jahre. Natürlich hielten sie bei mir an und fragten mich aus. Ich hab ihnen natürlich angefangen ihnen ein bisschen was zu erklären aber einer der beiden meinte dann natürlich aus langeweile steinchen ins Wasser werfen zu müssen. Ich hab ihn natürlich aufgefordert das zu unterlassen..pustekuchen der macht einfach weiter. Ich also schon etwas energischer "hör damit auf das verjagt die FIsche" was macht der Gör? Geht nach hinten und schleppt einen fast faustgroßen Feldstein an...beinahe hätt ich mich echt vergessen ich bin aufgesprungen "wag es dich und der nächste platscher hier im Teich bist du!!" er hats dann sein lassen aber allein die Tatsache dass dieses verzogene Balg es nur aufs provozieren angelegt hat war echt ätzend...da kann man nur glatte fehlerziehung der eltern annehmen. Hätte der den Stein ins Wasser geworfen ich schwöre er wär hinterhergeflogen.


----------



## Honeyball (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Mein T-Shirt-Vorschlag:

Bitte nicht stören!
Angler träumt davon, dass sogar Schalke mal Meister wird! |supergri|supergri|supergri#h


----------



## Jockel13883 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ja, das mit den Kindern ist schon so eine sache, die meisten sind recht neugierig und hören gerne z, wenn man ihnen etwas übers Angeln erzählt. Leider gibt es auch die anderen, die zwischen den Angelsachen rumlaufen und im schlimmsten Fall auf eine Rute treten, dabei noch frech grinsen und meinen es wäre ja nichts passiert. Kindern, die einfach nur darauf aus sind, mich zu provozieren, tue ich den Gefallen und lass mich provozieren.   Von zurückhalten halte ich dann nichts. Wenn die Eltern den Kindern schon keine Grenzen aufzeigen, dann tu ich das eben. Ist meiner Meinung nach auch eine Form der Zivilcourage ein verzogenes Balg auf die üblichen Umgangsformen mit Störenfrieden hinzuweisen. So habe ich mal einen Jungen von ca. 13 Jahren ins Wasser befördert, nachdem er meine Angel trotz Androhung von Strafe vom Rutenhalter genommen hatte und damit anfing die Montage einzuholen. 
Zuvor hatte er Steine geworfen und mich als Tierquäler bezeichnet, was ich mit mahnenden Worten kommentierte, aber als er dann die Angel nahm, war wirklich das Maß voll und er kurz darauf Nass.
Ich würde jederzet wieder so handeln, zumal ein älterer Angler, der in der Nähe saß mir später berichtete, dass ihn dieser Junge auch schon belästigt habe.


----------



## KarpfenDenis (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



> hehe ja da kann Ich Denis nur zustimmen, die Passanten in Berlin sind echt die Härte. Ich nenne sie auch liebevoll "Patienten". Denis wo an der Spree hälst Du denn Deine Rute richtung Wasser???


 
vor der ANGIE  also is verschieden...
also wenn die die Passanten(Patienten trifft es wohl eher ) dich nich stören ..
geb ich dir einen Tipp: Hauptbahnhof, da einfach runter dackeln und rute ins wasser halten..
komm bloß nich Mit ner Raubfischrute...und Blinker...
die kriegen Angst und kommen sofort angerannt
manche schreien : aaaah ein Krimineller ...naja ne 

Gruß Denis


----------



## KarpfenDenis (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



> Mein T-Shirt-Vorschlag:
> 
> Bitte nicht stören!
> Angler träumt davon, dass sogar Schalke mal Meister wird!


 
oh man(n) kam der jetzt genial  gut gelacht 

Denis


----------



## Global Playboy (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

So, jetzt war ich fast ne Stunde beschäftigt mir den kompletten Tread anzugucken.
Tolle Storys dabei. Ich glaube jeder Angler kann was dazu erzählen.

Das es auch anders geht, hab ich vor 2 Wochen am Rhein merken 
könnnen. Ich sitz da schon ne Weile, da kommt ein türkischer
Mitbürger mit einer Tüte und einem Klapphocker angedackelt.
Weil ich das klimpern von Glasflaschen vernehmen konnte, dachte ich
das er alte Flaschen aufsammelt.
Er kommt genau auf mich zu, begrüßt mich, baut seinen Hocker auf
und setzt sich neben mich. In seiner Tasche hatte er volle gekühlte
Bierflaschen. Er packt zwei aus, drückt mir eine in die Hand, und fragt
mich ob er mir ein wenig zugucken dürfte. Wir haben dann das lecker
Bierchen zusammen getrunken en bisschen gequatscht und dann
hat er wieder eingepackt. Das war mal die nette Art Passant.

Auf die ganzen negativen Erlebnisse möchte ich hier jetzt mal 
nicht eingehen, ausser auf einen Fall der mir auf der Arbeit
und nicht am Gewässer vorgekommen ist.
Ich arbeite bei einer großen Unterhaltungselektronik-Kette und
habe mit Kunden zu tun.
So habe ich mich mit einem Kollegen übers Angeln unterhalten, wobei ein Kunde das Gespräch gehört hat.
Dannach kommt er zu mir und sagt das er in seiner Jugend
ja auch geangelt hat.
So weit so gut, nur dann legte der richtig los.
"Aber heute sind ja gar keine Fische mehr in unseren Gewässern"
"Ich könnt das heute nicht mehr, die Würmer tun mir so leid.
Jetzt würden sie sagen das die das gar nicht merken, aber jedes
Lebewesen spürt Angst und Schmerz. Sind Sie sich bewusst was sie 
den Tieren damit antun?"
Da ich leider freundlich bleiben musste, habe ich ihm Freundlich gesagt,
das noch andere Kunden auf mich warten und das Gespräch damit
beendete.

Fazit:Wenn Leute hören das man angelt, sprudeln die unqualifizierten
und dummen Aussagen nur so aus ihnen raus.


----------



## Angelmati (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Mario bart hat da auch ein geiles t-shirt:
Janz wichtig,...Fresse halten angesagt.  ^^


----------



## Basti94 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Angelmati schrieb:


> Mario bart hat da auch ein geiles t-shirt:
> Janz wichtig,...Fresse halten angesagt.  ^^



Das T-Schirt ich würklich geiol#6


----------



## TobiEssenRuhr (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Also mir ist auch letztens wieder was am Vereinsgewässer passiert ich sags euch ich währe fast ausgeflippt ich sas mit meinem Bruder seit 3 stunden beim weissfischangeln und es ist nichts passiert also wenn das nicht schon schlimm genug wäre kamen 2 ältere damen vorbei mit Hunden die bekanntlicher weise sehr neugierig sinde der eine rante dann prompt über meine sachen anstatt ihn zurück zu rufen schrie sie nur: "Komm Oskar  da sind harken  nicht das du daran tritts". Dabei würd ich doch keine Haken offen rumliegen lassen. Da kam die andere Dame zu mir und fragte od wir schon waqs gefangen hätte worauf ich antwortete "nein leider noch nicht" darauf die andere"ach das sind doch  Tierquäler". Danach fragte ich die Dame :"Ob sie oder ihr Hund kein Fleisch essen"  oder ob sie schon mal was von catch and release gehört darauf kam keine antwort zurück. dann rief ich ihr noch nach das mirt die rinder und schweine die sie ist mir auch sehr leid tun.Naja dann bin ich nachhause gefahren weil ich eh keine lust mehr hatte.

Also ich kann euch alle gut verstehen 

Bis dann Mfg Tobi


----------



## KarpfenDenis (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



> oder ob sie schon mal was von catch and release gehört darauf kam keine antwort zurück.


 
ja da fällt mir doch glatt noch ne story ein

ich sitze gemütlich am Wasser da kommt ne Frau
Sie:entschuldigung, wissen sie das sie ein krimineller Tierquäler sind?
ich: KRIMINELL ???
sie: ja ich werde sie anzeigen
ich:entschuldigung, sie wissen schon das ich nur hier sitze und ein bisschen mais bade...
sie: tja ich krieg euch alle noch, essen ist doch nur ein vorwand, in wahrheit macht euch das töten doch spass
ich: SCHONMAL WAS VON CATCH UND RELEASE GEHÖRT
sie: ich spreche kein Englisch, aber sie haben mein statement ja gehört..

oh man, deutschland verblödet...


----------



## staffag (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



KarpfenDenis schrieb:


> ja da fällt mir doch glatt noch ne story ein
> 
> ich sitze gemütlich am Wasser da kommt ne Frau
> Sie:entschuldigung, wissen sie das sie ein krimineller Tierquäler sind?
> ...



Kurzer, angemessener Kommentar zu solchen Leuten:

Essen Sie wirklich nur Tiere die Selbstmord begangen haben?

:q


----------



## KarpfenDenis (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



> Kurzer, angemessener Kommentar zu solchen Leuten:
> 
> Essen Sie wirklich nur Tiere die Selbstmord begangen haben?


 
perfekter Kommentar...naja wie gesagt
Deutschland verblödet


----------



## Borstenwurm (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



hd-treiber schrieb:


> Mich nicht, ich würd ein Bier mit Dir trinken....:q


 
Guter Mann !:m

Bier und Korn bringen uns nach vorn !!!#6

Gruß Borstenwurm|wavey:


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Global Playboy schrieb:


> Ich sitz da schon ne Weile, da kommt ein türkischer
> Mitbürger mit einer Tüte und einem Klapphocker angedackelt.
> Weil ich das klimpern von Glasflaschen vernehmen konnte, dachte ich
> das er alte Flaschen aufsammelt.
> ...




Das ist doch mal ne nette Story, das würde ich mir auch gefallen lassen!


----------



## paddyli (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

ich hab mir für passanten ein 2 shirts gekauft:
1.: *bin am angeln-ruhe,abflug!*
2.: *-ja hier gibt es fische,
      -ich hab noch nix gefangen,
      -sie beissen auch nicht*

find das voll lustig..und irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das es wirklich hilft^^


----------



## Harbour (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Die Geschichten sind echt genial^^
Als ich letztens Angeln war, stand noch ein Baumhaus auf nem Halbumgekippten Baum.
Als dann gegen abend die ersten Jugendlichen reingingen ahnte ich sofort nichts gutes...
Das Gegröhle wird immer lauter mit zunehmender Stunde... die 1. Passanten versammeln sich am Ufer um zu sehen woher die Geräusche kommen... nach kurzer Zeit ging das Gröhlen in Stöhnen um 
Die Passanten verschwanden nach und nach ("Sex in der Öffentlichkeit? Unverschämt")
Bei den geräuschen fiels auch mir schwer mich zu entspannen...
Aber als dann ein lautes Platschen ertönte (unter Zensiert gehörten ausdrücken) und das Baumhaus keinen Boden mehr hatte bin ich abgehauen weil ich mein Lachen nicht mehr zurückhalten konnte  Ich hab mir den rest des Abends nur noch einen abgelacht weil die Situation so lustig war aaaaaaber:,
Auf dem Rückweg hab ich mich endgültig weggeschmissen als 2 Passanten ins Wasser abrutschten weil sie zu nah ans Ufer gegangen sind xD
Ansonsten hab ich keine Probleme mit Passanten sondern eher meinen Spaß 
(nicht falsch verstehn ^^)

lg harbour

PS: Sry wegen möglicher OT


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich bin auch schon echt vollgedröhnt worden. Die meisten "Passanten" sind aber völlig ok. Berührt hat mich aber ein Fall:...

Ein Typ sprach mich an und kam mit mir in´s Gespräch. Wir haben über dies und das geschnackt und über Gott und die Welt. Ein Blabla gab das nächste...
Am Schluss erzählte er mir, dass wenige Stunden zuvor seine Frau gestorben ist,....
Der brauchte einfach jemanden zum klönen....
Er hat sich von all den Leuten den einen rausgesucht, der augenscheinlich am meisten die Ruhe weg hatte...

Einen Angler-.....#6


----------



## Khaane (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



staffag schrieb:


> Kurzer, angemessener Kommentar zu solchen Leuten:
> 
> Essen Sie wirklich nur Tiere die Selbstmord begangen haben?
> 
> :q


 
Ich hätte die Oma weggescheucht, aber mich wundert wirklich, was ihr alle erlebt.

Bin glücklicherweise durch dreiste Passanten verschont wurden. :m


----------



## KarpfenDenis (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



> Ich bin auch schon echt vollgedröhnt worden. Die meisten "Passanten" sind aber völlig ok. Berührt hat mich aber ein Fall:...
> 
> Ein Typ sprach mich an und kam mit mir in´s Gespräch. Wir haben über dies und das geschnackt und über Gott und die Welt. Ein Blabla gab das nächste...
> Am Schluss erzählte er mir, dass wenige Stunden zuvor seine Frau gestorben ist,....
> ...


 
die geschichte ist heftig..
aber da kann man(n) mal wieder sehen das nicht alle Passanten so dumm und nervig sind..
war doch klug von ihm...ein angler erwiedert nur ein ja oder nein..und er konnte sich ausreden(aber bitte nicht zu laut ) ..

Denis


----------



## carpandmore (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hi #h

Nicht lünchen - hab gerade keine Zeit gehabt den ganzen Thread zu lesen, denke aber vielleicht hat jemand ähnliches erlebt und auch schon gepostet... Egal trotzdem:

Die Geschichte beginnt an einem Autobahnrastplatz in der nähe unseres Vereinssees. Dieser RP war wie wir nun merken anscheinend Jahrelang ein Geheimtipp für Schwulentreffs :v

So wie komm ich nun aufs Angeln... Seit letztem Jahr fahren an dem besagten RP regelmäßig Polizeistreifen... Heisst, die Gays mussten einen neuen Treffpunkt finden - Ratet mal wo dieser neue jetzt ist - Jepp unser Vereinssee!!!! 

Ich sag es mal so, bei einem Nachtangeln am Wochenende kommen zwischen 23 - 02 Uhr ca 10-15 Schwule, einzeln oder zu 2 und fragen immer das gleiche - man bedenke wir haben die gesamte Ausrüstung inkl. Bissanzeiger die bös helle Standbylichter haben, Zelt, Stühle, Grill alles da stehen - "Angelt ihr hier" ??? 
An einem Wochentag kommen zur gleichen Zeit "nur" 3-7....

Mittlerweile antworten wir nur noch "nein wir sind ne Sekte und warten auf Ufo´s"... Dies scheint zu wirken #6 Sie entfernen sich dan ziemlich schnell #6

Ich kann euch sagen, dass geht wirklich aufn S....! Wir haben uns schon überlegt, schwarz maskiert mit ca. 10 leuten und Gotschagewehren "Schwulenjagt" zu betreiben!!! - Spass!

Egal, wünsche euch allen viele ruhige Stunden am Wasser :vik:

GRuss 

C&M


----------



## Garfield0815 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Rotaugen Max schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich die Fragen wie "Na, beißen die Fische?" schon verstehen. Angeln ist einfach eine Art Mythos der sehr viel Neugier hervor ruft.





Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber irgendwie suche ich auf diese Frage immer noch die perfekte Antwort:g



Ist doch ganz einfach:

F: "Na, beißen die Fische?"
A: "Nein, sie können sie ruhig streicheln"


----------



## KarpfenDenis (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



> Hi #h
> 
> Nicht lünchen - hab gerade keine Zeit gehabt den ganzen Thread zu lesen, denke aber vielleicht hat jemand ähnliches erlebt und auch schon gepostet... Egal trotzdem:
> 
> ...


 
gute geschichte...
hörst du wie ein vorredner auch schon nachts gestöhne ? ^^


----------



## carpandmore (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ha Ha, nee soweit is es noch net


----------



## KarpfenDenis (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

sei froh


----------



## Angel-mäx (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Vieleicht hilft ein T-shirt mit der Aufschrift 
"Nicht ansprechen Angler Steht unter Drogen"










_*Angeln ist ne Droge-ich bin süchtig*_


----------



## KarpfenDenis (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



> Vieleicht hilft ein T-shirt mit der Aufschrift
> "Nicht ansprechen Angler Steht unter Drogen"
> 
> 
> ...


 
sehr guter vorschlag


----------



## Udolf (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

@ Borstenwurm, Dich würde ich gleich ansprechen und ein Bier mit Dir trinken wollen

@ Brassenwürger, das ist eine Hammerharte Geschichte, solchen Leuten hört man gerne zu, sowas tut mir echt Leid, er hat sich wohl den richtigen gesucht kann ich da nur sagen.

@ C&M, vorsicht mit der Jagt auf diese Leute, denn wenn die Dich anzeigen, dann wird das als Hass auf Minderheiten gedeutet und mit Rassenhass gleichgestellt, das kann richtig Ärger geben, macht es nicht mit Gotchas.#q
Ich würde an der Stelle Stolperdrähte aufstellen|supergri


Gruß... Udo


----------



## timo` (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit:
> 
> "Ich beantworte KEINE ihrer Fragen"
> 
> und fertich.



Oder einfach nur "Taubstumm".
Ist zwar bissel krass aber dürfte die meinsten auch abhalten....


----------



## Scherny (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

soo, ich war vorgestern mal wieder an unserem vereinsteich in wülfel, mit einem guten freund suchte ich eine geeignete stelle...

dort saß dann ein mann mit seiner weinpulle und sprach uns an, ich muss sagen das war mal ein passant der ei9nfach genial war, wir hatten sogar das angeln vergessen und unterhielten uns bei nem bierchen mit ihm-)

war echt ne nette sache, hat man nicht jedxen tag - zum glück sonst würden wir nicht mehr zum angeln kommen hehe

LG


----------



## raimund (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Einen hab ich noch, gerade gestern passiert.

Hab meiner Tochter (9) versprochen, dass wir am WE zusammen angeln gehen, hab aber auch das Fussballspiel vergessen. 
Gestern um 20.00 Uhr kommt die kleine angedackelt, und will ans Wasser! Versprochen wäre versprochen |krach:, ausserdem hätte sie am Montag Schulfrei!  Na gut, Papa ist sowieso der beste, also Spinnrute gepackt und schnell zum Vereinsteich. 
Nach 30 Min. hatten wir auch tatsächlich einen 75-er Hecht,
den die kleine keschern durfte.  Fisch getötet, Klamotten gepackt und ab nach Hause.  Man darf eh nur einen Raubfisch mitnehmen und das Spiel lief schon !!! 
Am Auto spricht micht dann eine Passantin an, wie ich es überhaupt machen könnte "das Kind bei meinem mörderischen Treiben zusehen zu lassen".   
Da sagt meine Tochter (O-Ton):
"Sie haben aber von garnichts Ahnung.  Es ist  gesund Fisch zu essen und er wächst nicht auf den Bäumen.  Aber wahrscheinlich glauben Sie, dass unser Essen im Kühlschrank im Laden wächst".   

Man, war ich stolz !!! :vik::vik::vik:
Die alte kriegte keinen Ton mehr raus und ich habe auch nicht zu lange auf eine Antwort gewartet, das Spiel lief !!!

Es wurde ein perfekter Abend:  ein Hecht, 2:0 gegen Polen und stolz auf Tochter dazu.   Sie bekommt heute abend den leckeren Fisch von Papa serviert.


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



raimund schrieb:


> Einen hab ich noch, gerade gestern passiert.
> 
> Hab meiner Tochter (9) versprochen, dass wir am WE zusammen angeln gehen, hab aber auch das Fussballspiel vergessen.
> Gestern um 20.00 Uhr kommt die kleine angedackelt, und will ans Wasser! Versprochen wäre versprochen |krach:, ausserdem hätte sie am Montag Schulfrei!  Na gut, Papa ist sowieso der beste, also Spinnrute gepackt und schnell zum Vereinsteich.
> ...





Schönes Ding!!!#6

Kannst wirklich stolz auf deine Kleine sein!:m


Das dumme Gesicht der Passantin hätte ich echt gerne gesehen...


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

voll geil !!!!... 

komisch mir passiert nie i-was mit passanten beim fischen ... mal fragen welche beim fliegenfischen ... 
" und was willste in dem kleinen bach hier fangen ? ......Aale??" 
ich : nöööö forellen .... 
Spaziergänger: Ach so .. naja wir ham früher auch immer schwarzangeln auf aal gemacht .. viel spaß noch ... .
ich : ich angel nicht schwarz ... 
der : lacht nur .. hätte dem echt eine reinhauen können ... 

aber sowas find ich nicht so witzig als das man das hier reinschreiben könnte ^^ 
egal jezZ isses schon passiert !^^


----------



## Rotaugen Max (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hab da mal drei passende T-Shirts gefunden:
















|supergri

Hier auch noch der Link zur Seite:

http://www.fisch-server.de/kategorie_1299_Anglershirts-Gr-M.html


----------



## Brassenfan (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

coole shirts


----------



## Angel-mäx (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Die Tshirts sind klasse


----------



## Udolf (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

@Raimund: Echt geil wie schlagfertig Deine kleine ist, ich bringe meinem Sohn auch alles bei, was mit Tieren zu tun hat(fressen und gefressen werden und so), er ist nicht mal 4 Jahre alt, aber weiß über die Natur schon mehr als Greenpeace, er weiß durchaus, das Tiere nicht in Truhen von Edeka und Co geboren werden, ich zeige ihn Käfer, Libellen, Frösche, Schlangen und natürlich auch Fische, meine Nichten Beispielsweise haben noch nie einen Frosch "in echt gesehen". das wird auch sicherlich immer seltener, das die Kids was über Natur erfahren außer beim Zoobesuch, ist doch schade, oder???

Gruß... Udo


----------



## raimund (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Danke für die Blumen, Dirk und Udolf.

Bei uns ist es genau so wie Du es beschreibst, Udolf.
Ich versuche meinen Kindern von Anfang an die Natur und die
Zusammenhänge darin beizubringen.   Die wissen auch, dass 
Fleisch nicht aus der Theke kommt.  Auf dem Bauernhof kennen sie sich bestens aus, und wissen auch, dass so ein Schwein oder Huhn später im Kochtopf landet.  Und ich behaupte, dass es denen nicht schaden kann.   Mir hat es auch nicht geschadet.
Meine Tochter sitzt manchmal stundenlang im Garten und guckt sich sich die Kleintierwelt an.   Letztens hat sie  Marienkäferlarven gesammelt und sie auf die Johannisbeeren 
ausgesetzt, wegen der Blattläuse.  Sie wartet seit Wochen auf die ersten reifen Johannisbeeren und dann sowas !!!
Also:  Gegenmassnahmen.  
Was die schon alles ins Haus geschleppt hat , ich musste mir schon manchen Spruch von meiner Frau anhören.
Käfer, Asseln, Blindschleichen, Frösche, Vögel, Igel ....   

Und mit Ihrem Spruch am Teich, da hat sie mich auch überrascht, da war ich auch ganz schön baff.

In dem Sinne, lasst uns unsere Kinder ordentlich erziehen.

Gruss,   Raimund


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Angelt nie in der nÄhe von einem Zirkus.

Erstens fühlt man sich als Clown und nicht der Depp im Zelt. Zweitens nachdem 3 Passanten wirds langweilig und echt nervig. Es kann passieren das sich beim umdrehen aufeinmal ein Lama hinter euch befindet, man hab ich mich erschrocken

mfg Flo


----------



## Gralf (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hallo
Also die Sorte Passanten von gestern nervte gar nicht. Solche würdet ihr euch wünschen.

Das sind immer einzelne Herren. Die sitzen im Gebüsch am Rheinufer und sagen nichts und 
bewegen sich nicht. Sie sind sogar so höflich so zu tun, als bemerken sie mich nicht.
Schauen einfach weiter durch ihre Ferngläser. Achja. Ferngläser haben die alle. 

Gegenüber, am anderen Rheinufer, Baden oft Leute. Da sind flache sandige Buhnen 
ohne Steine.
Oder zählt diese Sorte schweigsamer "Naturbeobachter" nicht als Passanten? 
Gruß


----------



## Honeyball (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Solange sie sich nicht bewegen, würde ich sie mal als Passanten bezeichnen.
Zumindest scheinen sie es "spannend" zu finden...:q


----------



## this (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



raimund schrieb:


> "Sie haben aber von garnichts Ahnung.  Es ist  gesund Fisch zu essen und er wächst nicht auf den Bäumen.  Aber wahrscheinlich glauben Sie, dass unser Essen im Kühlschrank im Laden wächst".



Wie geil ist das denn!! #6#6
Ja wo sie recht hat, hat sie recht. Sowas kann man gar nicht frueh genug lernen. #h


----------



## carpandmore (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Coole Hemden, ich denke sowas in der Art hol ich mir... #6

Nee, nee wir jagen die Schwulen schon nicht, Kennst du die Fallen, bei denen man im Netz hochgezogen wird :g

Muahahahahaha


----------



## carp_master (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ahoi,

@raimund

Da wäre ich auch stolz gewesen!



> Wir haben uns schon überlegt, schwarz maskiert mit ca. 10 leuten und Gotschagewehren "Schwulenjagt" zu betreiben!!! - Spass!



Erst *denken* dann schreiben.
Ein solches Statement ist unterirdisch.



> Ich versuche meinen Kindern von Anfang an die Natur und die
> Zusammenhänge darin beizubringen.



Und aus diesem Grund bin ich Jugendwart geworden.


----------



## KarpfenDenis (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

soo ich war letztens auch mal wieder angeln
also erstmal müsst ihr was zu meiner angelstelle wissen
ein Kanal wo auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite Häuser stehen

ich angel so ganz gemütlich () da kommt so ne 46(gloob ick) jährige Frau mit ner Fotocamera
sie: na, hast du schonwas gefangen (-.-)
ich: nein, heute sieht nicht so gut aus
sie: naja da muss man Geduld haben, wie bei allem im Leben
ich: Wie bei der Traumhaussuche
sie: ich suche keine neuen Häuser
ich: warum fotografieren sie dann diese Häuser da drüben
sie: da wohnt mein Ehemann
ich: lachenverkneifend~ ..also wohnen sie da ?
sie: Nein....
ich: oh entschuldigung so privat wollt ich nich gehen
sie: is schon oke, ICH BIN DIR JA AUCH SEHR NAHE GEKOMMEN 
ich: weil sie gefragt haben wie viel fische ich gefangen habe
sie: Na das war dochmal ein guter Anfang, aber diese Angler immer so unfreundlich und kein wort fällt den über die Lippe


..oh man *an den Kopf fass*


Gruß Denis


----------



## magic feeder (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

tja...........passanten...............


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich habe die ganzen Schwarzanglerpostings gelöscht. Sie sind absolut am Thema vorbei und so gibts wenigstens kein Nachgetrete. 

Danke und Respekt den besonnenen Kommentaren dazu, die leider auch der Löschung zum Opfer fallen, weil sie alleine keinen Sinn mehr ergeben. Es ist schön zu sehen, dass die Mehrzahl der Boardis fähig ist zu selektieren.


----------



## Angel-mäx (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Apropo nervige Passanten-giebt es nicht nur beim Angeln.
Vieleicht gehörts nicht ganz hierher aber es war.......lest selbst-

Käuferin vor mir beim Bäcker,hinter mir 10 leute, 20+meine 2 verdrehten Augen.

Verkäuferin kann ich ihnen helfen was hätten sie den gern

Käuferin: Wissen sie warum ich hier bei ihnen stehe ?
Vk: sagen sie es mir doch,bitte
K: ich suche Mandelkuchen aber ich kann ihn in ihrer Auslage nicht sehen.
Vk:Nein Mandelkuchen haben wir heute nicht da
K: soll das heissen das sie gestern welchen hatten?
Vk: nein 
K: aber vorgestern!
Vk: nein junge Frau diese Woche hatten wir noch keinen Mandelkuchen zum Verkauf
K: Dann morgen auch nicht?!
Vk:das kommt darauf an wie der Chef in der Bäckerei entscheidet,ob es nun welchen morgen oder morgen nicht giebt. 
K:ich verstehe-also giebt es keinen Mandelkuchen,das ist aber Schade.
Vk:Ich könnte Ihnen Mohnkuchen anbieten ganz frisch!
K: ich habe gar keinen Mohnkuchen gesehen.
Vk:Aber der steht doch direkt vor ihnen.
K: wo denn???
Vk:na dieser hier gaaanz frisch
K:Aber der ist ja gelb und Mohnkuchen ist doch schwarz
Vk(leicht genervt): dieser ist mit eischnee bepinselt und damit überbacken und das macht den Kuchenhalt Gelbscheckig.
K: aber dann ist es Eierschecke mit Mohn!!
Vk: Nun wenn sie es sagen,möchten sie ein Stück?
K: ja,aber nicht mit ei bepinselt
Vkschnauf: wir haben auch noch Mohnkuchen mit Streusseln
K:Streussel? etwa Streusselkuchen? mit Mohn?

Leider kenn ich den Schluss der Geschichte nicht,ich bin gegangen (kennt ihr den Begriff vom Fremdschämen?)
An die Moderatoren -wenns nicht reinpasst *löschen*


----------



## Udolf (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

@ Angelmaxchen, geile Sache, das ist der alltägliche Wahnsinn.
Hatte auch neulich so etwas in der Art, ich wollte nur 5 Brötchen kaufen, eine ältere Dame vor mir, es hat sage und schreibe 20 Minuten gedauert, darum gehe ich nicht gerne einkaufen.

Gruß... Udo


----------



## Angel-mäx (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Tja Udolf
da warste bestimmt noch nicht mit der Frau Schuhe kaufen-darum geh ich allein-! da sind mir aber alle Nerv. Passanten willkommene Abwechslungen.


----------



## hamburger769 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

|wavey:

ich bin heute nacht zum angeln an die alster gefahren weil ich nicht schlafen konnte.
es war dann etwa 2.30h. da  kamen 2 mädels (junge frauen) da vorbei wo ich saß, genau hinter meiner bank  lang.
naja, ich hab gerade einen neuen köderfisch drauf gemacht und meinte dann  so: 
"na mädels, alles locker? was treibt ihr denn um diese zeit noch hier?" 
was  soll ich sagen... #c die beiden kamen auf mich zu, haben freundlich gegrüsst, die ausweise rausgeholt  und mich erstmal kontrolliert...
das waren zwei zivile mädels von der polizei.  |rolleyes sahen aber echt nett aus die beiden...
haben dann noch kurz geklönt und gelacht, weil ich doch ziemlich platt war.  damit rechnet doch keiner... #d 

 moral von der geschichte:
zwei nette polizistinnen  kennen gelernt aber die ganze nacht kein einziger fisch. #q

heute morgen gegen 5 war ich dann zuhause. aber geschlafen habe ich bis jetzt noch immer nicht...

:m


​


----------



## don rhabano (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

gg gute Geschichten


----------



## Maok (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



hamburger769 schrieb:


> |wavey:
> 
> ich bin heute nacht zum angeln an die alster gefahren weil ich nicht schlafen konnte.
> es war dann etwa 2.30h. da  kamen 2 mädels (junge frauen) da vorbei wo ich saß, genau hinter meiner bank  lang.
> ...




Saugeile Story! #6 Da hätt ich wohl auch blöd gekuckt. 

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ist schon was länger her:

War am Rhein mit der Spinnrute unterwegs, Buhnen abgeklappert und dann im laufe der Wanderung an 3 Anglern vorbei gekommen, eigentlich von weitem angereist (HH Umgebung) um mal den Rhein zu beangeln. Man kam ins Gespräch und redete so über dies und jenes (also Angeln) tauschte auch etwas Know How in Montagen aus. Sie waren auf Aal und Brassen eingestellt und dementsprechend auf eine lange Nacht vorbereitet.

Ich zog weiter und fischte die Buhnen noch ab und kriegte dabei einige Fehlbisse, kein Anschlag kam durch alle ins leere... kurzer Blick auf die Uhr uups, Frau muß in einer Std  abgeholt werden. Alles klar, Rute auseinander, GuFi in die Kiste und langsam auf den Rückmarsch gemacht. Auf dem Rückweg kam ich bei den beiden Anglern wieder vorbei, schnackte noch bisi und dan kam der Hammer in Gestalt einer Truppe von Wanderern...

Es waren fünf Wanderer nebst Wanderinnen 

Truppe: Petri Heil
Wir: ? äääh Petri
Truppe: und schon was gefangen (können die sich nicht was anderes einfallen lassen)
Wir: noch nicht, ist zu früh für Aal
Truppe: im Rhein gibt es doch gar keinen Aal, hier gibt es doch nur noch Lachse
Ich: schön wäre es mit den Lachsen, sind zwar da aber noch nicht viele
Truppe: sie haben doch keine Ahnung
Ich: ?????????? (mein Verein betreibt die Lachs und MeFo Aufzucht in Lev)
Truppe: schauen sie kein TV?
Ich: selten
Truppe: da war letztens ein Bericht da wurde gesagt alles wieder im Lot
Ich: na dann...
Truppe: haben sie wirklich nicht gefangen
Wir: nein
Truppe: wir zahlen Höchstpreise
Wir: WAS TUN SIE?????????????????????
Die wollten Fisch kaufen, ich meine ist nicht das erste mal das ich darauf angesprochen werde aber...
Truppe: Ja wir Zahlen 50€/Lachs
Wir: was für einen Lachs wir haben nichts gefangen und Lachs ist geschützt und darf nicht entnommen werden
Truppe: iO sind sie morgen noch da, dan haben sie bestimmt schon was
Wir: nee wir bleiben nicht mehr lange
Truppe: schade
Wir: wiedersehen

Alter Schwede als die aus der Sichtweite waren haben die Jungs zusammengepackt und sind direkt ans andere Rheinufer mit der Fähre rüber....


----------



## Adlerfan (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

ist schon krass mit welcher selbstverständlichkeit das "besserwissen" - angereichert aus einer vielleicht 15 minütigen reportage über eine fischzählstation in kombination mit der letzten meldung aus der blöd-zeitung nach dem motto "angler fängt riesigen lachs im rhein - aus diesen leuten heraussprudelt......

aber vielleicht hättet ihr (bzw. die anderen angler) denen am nächsten morgen jede menge brassen für 50,-/stück verkaufen können. als speziellen rheinlachs, bekannt aus funk und fernsehen!!!


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

so fett wie die viecher in der letzten Zeit ausfallen hätte das wahrscheinlich auch noch geklappt :q


----------



## Doc Plato (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Adlerfan schrieb:


> ist schon krass mit welcher selbstverständlichkeit das "besserwissen" - angereichert aus einer vielleicht 15 minütigen reportage über eine fischzählstation in kombination mit der letzten meldung aus der blöd-zeitung nach dem motto "angler fängt riesigen lachs im rhein - aus diesen leuten heraussprudelt......
> 
> aber vielleicht hättet ihr (bzw. die anderen angler) denen am nächsten morgen jede menge brassen für 50,-/stück verkaufen können. als speziellen rheinlachs, bekannt aus funk und fernsehen!!!



#6#6 Merke ich mir falls ich mal gefragt werde


----------



## KölnerAngler (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Na die Stories sind ja echt die Härte.

Kann da auch eine zum besten geben, ist so etwa 15 Jahre her.

Ich fischte im Sommer an der Hafeneinfahrt zum Deutzer Hafen auf Barbe als plötzlich 
ein Reisebus hinter mir anhielt.

Die Türen öffneten sich und es ergossen mindestens 50-70 Japaner aus dem Bus.

Da dachte ich noch die wollen nur das Köln-Panorama fotographieren.

Schwerer Fehler.

Innerhalb von Sekunden wurde ich Eingekreist und auf Englisch ausgefragt welche fische ich fangen würde, ob ich schon was gefangen hätte und ob ich fischen würde weil meine Familie hunger hätte etc.

Ich habe dann Freundlich auf alle Fragen geantwortet und gehofft das die mich nun doch langsam in Ruhe lassen könnten.

Da ich der einzige Angler war, war das nur Wunschdenken meinerseits.

Dann kam die Fragen aller Fragen: Can I take a Photo from you and my wife.

Nächster schwerer Fehler meinerseits:

Ich sagte : Yes, it´s no problem.

Danach durfte ich dann mit jedem von den Japanern für ein Foto posieren.
Nach knapp 2 Std. waren alle durch und ich fertig mit der Welt.

Ich bin jetzt also in mindestens 50-70 Japanischen Urlaubsalben verewigt.

Als alle Touris wieder im Bus waren, stürtzte plötzlich ein Japaner nochmals aus dem Bus mit einer Tüte inder Hand mit den Worten:

It`s from us for you and your family.

Bevor ich etwas sagen konnte war er weg und der Bus fuhr los.

Ich schaute sprachlos in die Tüte und fand:

1. Flasche Cola
2. Mehrer Schokoriegel
3. 1 Fläschen Sake (0,5)
sowie 60 Dollar.

Ich habe dann nur Sprachlos eingepackt und bin nach hause gefahren.

Grüße

KölnerAngler


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Na die Stories sind ja echt die Härte.
> 
> Kann da auch eine zum besten geben, ist so etwa 15 Jahre her.
> 
> ...



|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

den Sake hätt ich mir nach so ner Aktiuon direkt in die Figur gekippt, alles egal, wär ich halt zu Fuß nach hause ohne Auto...


----------



## Brassenfan (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

die geschichte is echt geil ! :q:q:q


----------



## hiasih (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Mich fragen Passanten immer, warum ich den Fisch (untermassige) wieder schwimmen lasse?
Was das für ein Fisch ist?
Kann echt nervig sein.
Und dann gibts Leute die fragen was das für ein Fisch ist. Ich antworte Bachforelle und dann sagen solche Leute dass sie noch niemals etwas von Forellen gehört hätten.


----------



## froxter (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

@KölnerAngler: 60$ für 2 Stunden modeln ist eher mager bezahlt;-))


----------



## Hefti (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Moinsen 
@KölnerAngler
Bei so vielen Fotos würde ich an deiner Stelle mal nach Japan fahren. Die kennen bestimmt alle dein Gesicht.:m

MfG
Hefti


----------



## ollidaiwa (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hallo,

bei mir sind es immer die mitgekommenen, mitangelnden Kollegen die die Fragen stellen.

Wieso fängst Du immer so große Fische?
Warum ziehst Du den Wurm so auf?
Woher kennst Du nur all die guten Stellen (Flats)?
Wo kaufst Du bloß Dein Tackle (Angelgeschirr)?
Wie schaffst Du nur diesen schwierigen Bloodknoten in weniger als 15 minuten?
Warum angelst Du mit einem bronzenem Spinner?
Wie wirfst Du nur so elegant mit beiden Armen aus?
Wie tief hast Du gestellt?
Gibt es eigentlich wirklich Hechte, Zander, Aale, Karpfen, Zopen, Barsche, Brassen, Rotaugen, Kaulbarsche, Alande, Güstern, Rapfen, Ukeleien, Schleie, Forellen, Welse, Butt, Stint usw. in Hamburger Gewässern?
Wenn man ständig Fisch essen muß, schmeckt der dann überhaupt noch?
Gibt es für Angler eigentlich eine schönere Stadt als Hamburg?
Wie machst Du das nur so ruhig und gelassen diesen riesen Fisch zu drillen?





Und und und und und.
Na ja: ich beantworte geduldig alle Fragen und halte dann den nächsten vorbeilaufenden Passanten an um mit meinem enormen Fachwissen zu glänzen.





Gruß
Olli


----------



## anglershirts (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Rotaugen Max schrieb:


> Hab da mal drei passende T-Shirts gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Hallo, die gleichen Shirts kriegste aber auch günstiger unter:* http://www.anglershirts.de


----------



## versuchsangler (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Spree Innenstadtbereich

Mutter mit Kind, die Mutter offensichtlich Richtung Öko
Das Kind,vieleicht 5-6 Jahre kam sofort an und fragte mir Löcher in den Bauch,unter anderem warum ich die Fische wieder reintue,nachdem ich sagte ich tue die Fische nur dahin wo sie hingehören traute sich sogar seine Mutter bis auf 2m heran und gestattet es ihrem Kleinen mir eine Weile zuzuschauen.
Wenn ich an einer Touristenmeile angle muss ich auch in Kauf nehmen das man auf Leute trifft die Fragen haben oder ein Photo machen wollen.
Bis jetzt hatte ich jedenfalls noch keine Begegnung der dritten Art.
Ansonsten wenn man weiss wo kann man sich selbst im Berliner Zentrum abschotten.


----------



## gallus (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Wir zum Karpfenangeln an einem MV-SEE,
Warum setzen Sie diese guten Fische wieder rein?
Wir möchten auch noch in zehn Jahren solche Fische fangen.
Und aus -ESSEN- machen Sie sich wohl garnix?
Nein,nicht im Geringsten!;außer den kleinen!
WIR: Nun stellen Sie sich mal vor;jeder von uns Karpfenanglern würde 
jeden gefangenen Karpfen mitnehemen?


WIEVIELE GÄBE ES DANN NOCH???


----------



## schrauber78 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Na die Stories sind ja echt die Härte.
> 
> Kann da auch eine zum besten geben, ist so etwa 15 Jahre her.
> 
> ...


 
Nit schlecht...

Btw.: Du kannst dich echt geehrt fühlen. Wenn man bedenkt, dass die ganz Europa in 7 Tagen machen und dann davon 2 Stunden für dich opfern. Hut ab. #6


----------



## Adlerfan (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

vor 15 jahren lag der dollar auch noch besser im futter....


----------



## lale (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

mit nervigen passanten beim angeln selbst habe ich - anfängerin die ich bin - wenig erfahrung..

dafür gestern 3 (drei!) begegnungen der dritten art auf dem weg hin und zurück..

bin mit dem rad, angel in der hand und die blöde lidl-angeltasche auf dem gepäckträger zum bahnhof.. 
stellte das rad ab. 
die jungs und mädels von der "freizeitgruppe bahnhof" (die mit den bierdosen, schwer zu übersehen) sassen am fahrradständer rum..
einer kommt direkt auf mich zu geschossen..

er (alkoholisiert): ey, die angel kannst du gleich mir geben..
ich: ???
er: die angel kannst du mir geben!
ich: du, die brauch ich aber noch..
er: ???
ich: ich will jetzt angeln gehen!

die freizeitgruppe: "ey, lass mal die mädels in ruhe!", "frauen können auch angeln", "komm wieder her, du!"

er: du gehst angeln?
ich: ja, das war eigentlich der plan..
er: ???
ich: ich darf das! das ist legal!! schönen tag noch..

woraufhin er mich darauf hinwies, dass die krückau (die am bahnof vorbeifliesst) vereinsgewässer sei.. ich fand das sehr nett und teilte ihm mit, dass ich auf dem weg nach hamburg sei..
so eine angeltasche hätte er übrigens auch.. da sei aber immer ein sixpack bier drin..

auf dem rückweg am hamburger hauptbahnhof: 
eine gruppe junger (alkoholisierter) männer.. 
einer löst sich aus dem rudel und steuert direkt auf mich zu.. "du warst angeln? du warst angeln!! hey, guckt mal, die war angeln!! hehehe" 
ich habe mich eines kommentares enthalten..

am elmshorner bahnhof.. 2 (alkoholisierte) männer kommen mir (eine bierkiste tragend) entgegen..
einer schreit (unzutreffenderweise) "SCHWARZANGLER!!!"

insgesamt: |uhoh:


----------



## welsman (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



lale schrieb:


> so eine angeltasche hätte er übrigens auch.. da sei aber immer ein sixpack bier drin..


 
haha!Den Spruch find ich gut!


----------



## crossfire (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



welsman schrieb:


> haha!Den Spruch find ich gut!



Eher traurige Wahrheit.


----------



## welsman (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



crossfire schrieb:


> Eher traurige Wahrheit.


 

okay so kann man es auch sehen!


----------



## René L. (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Mir ist gerade heute auch mal wieder was passiert...

Also...
Heute Mittag, nach der Schule, hab ich mir schnell meine Spinnsachen zusammengepackt & die Wathose angezogen. Dann gings zum Fließgewässer. Erst auf Hecht & deswegen nen 15cm Wobbler dran gemacht. Da ich mitten im Fluss stand habe ich mich mal versucht zu entspannen. Aber: Fehlanzeige.. Neben mit im Busch raschelts ganz laut & ich höre zwei Stimmen. Ein Ehepaar ( beide um die 40 -50 Jahre) kämpfen sich durch ca 3m Uferbewuchs. Erst reden sie leise miteinander. Dann:

Er: Hallo, fangen sie hier was?
Ich: Ja meistens...
Er: & was so
Ich: Hecht, Barsch, Forelle ... 
Er: auch Makrelen?
Ich: Makrelen ?! NE die leben im Salzwasser
Er: Nein das stimmt nicht. 
Ich: Doch. Makrele ist ein Salzwasserfisch
Er: Naja.... is ihnen nich kalt?
Ich: Nein...ich habe 6mm Neopren an.
Sie: Was hat das damit zu tun?
Er: Schatz, das is halt Anglermode!
Ich (genervt aber noch höflich): *räusper* Isoliert...
Er: Oh sie haben ja einen dran!
Ich: hö?
Er: Da Schatz, guck mal!
Ich(leichter Lachkrampf): Nein, das ist mein Köder.
Sie: Das ist aber Tierquälerei.
Ich: Nein...der is aus Plastik
Er & Sie: *erstaunter Blick*

So da war ich schon genervt... 
Dann kam aber die Härte!

Er: Aber warum ist der denn so komisch angemalt
Ich: Also... der hat mal ganz früher seine Mutter verloren.. & dann habe ich ihn angemalt, damit die ihn besser findet.
Sie: Im Ernst.?!
Ich: Nein, im Dieter (Entschuldigung für die Forenmeber die Dieter heissen...#c|supergri)
Sie: Jetz werden sie aber mal nicht Frech, Junger Mann.
Ich: Bitte ?!
Er: *pfiff*
Zack auf einmal standen zwei kleine Knirpse neben ihm.
Und die fangen an, mit Steinen zu werfen.
Ich: Würden sie bitte ihren Kindern mitteilen dass sie das lassen sollen.
Sie: Das können sie den kleinen doch nicht verbieten ?!
Ich: Nein, ich nicht. Aber es gibt sog. Gewässerwarte & eine Behörde die sich Polizei nennt. Die können das *Ich zücke schon mein Handy*
Er: Haben sie überhaupt einen Angelschein?
Ich: Hmm...ich besitze eine Fischereiprüfungszeugnis, einen Jahres-Fischereischein & einen VDSF-Ausweis.
Er & Sie: Aha...
Dann sind se gegangen.

Ich noch leise geschmunzelt: Und dann noch nicht mal verabschieden.

LG René


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

hehe .. das is gut ^^


----------



## don rhabano (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



René L. schrieb:


> Er: Aber warum ist der denn so komisch angemalt
> Ich: Also... der hat mal ganz früher seine Mutter verloren.. & dann habe ich ihn angemalt, damit die ihn besser findet.
> Sie: Im Ernst.?!
> Ich: Nein, im Dieter (Entschuldigung für die Forenmeber die Dieter heissen...#c|supergri)
> ...




Das is gut ^^. Die leute denkenimmer sie wüssten alles besser (siehe Makrelen)


----------



## Gizi (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

hehe sehr geil 

Er: Naja.... is ihnen nich kalt?
Ich: Nein...ich habe 6mm Neopren an.
Sie: Was hat das damit zu tun?
Er: Schatz, das is halt Anglermode!

Anglermode hat mir sehr gut gefallen^^


----------



## Walstipper (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



René L. schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade heute auch mal wieder was passiert...



Spitzenklasse :q


----------



## xmxrrxr (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

das ist ja nur guuuuuut ;-)

Setzen Makrelen ins Süsswasser und wissen alles besser.....

Die armen Makrelen :q

Als Topping hätte neben den Kiddys noch der Hund gefehlt, der dem ins Wasser geworfenen Stock nachspringt 

Gruß
mirror


----------



## Rotnick (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Da hab ich auch was.
Vor einiger Zeit war ich und ein Kumpel von mir mit dem Boot auf dem See unterwegs. Außer uns waren da noch ein paar andere Angler auch mit Boot. Als beim Schleppen nix ging haben wir uns gedacht lassen wir die Gummis fliegen. Da kammen sie auch schon 2 Jungs so um die 14 in einem Tretboot. Die mussten natürlich die ganze Zeit zwischen uns und den anderen Booten Kreisen. Auf die Frage was das soll bekammen wir nur zu Hören ist uns doch schei... egal. Ok was willste machen die beiden Kiehl holen und das Boot versenken geht nicht also nix. Nach geraumer Zeit fuhren die beiden zu einer kleinen Insel ca. 30qm die ca. 50 meter von uns entfernt war. Vor lauter Blödsinn ist das Tretboot abgetrieben. Tja, nun standen die 2 doof da und riefen um HILFE. Zu allem Überfluss war da noch eine kleine Schlange die den beiden den Rest gab. Keiner aber auch wirklich keiner der Angler wollte den beiden helfen, wir auch nicht. Die dachten das selbe wie wir. Willste Boot musste Schwimmen. Das ist ca. 2 Monate her, ich glaube die stehen immer noch da und Kämpfen mit der 20cm großen Schlange.


----------



## Rotnick (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

An unserem Vereinsgewässer kann das nicht Passieren den der gehört zus. Da stehen Schilder " Privatgrundstück betretten bis auf Wiederruf gestattet". Was meint ihr wie schnell die weg sind mit ihren Hunden und Badetüchern wenn es zur Diskusion kommt und man auf das Schild zeigt.


----------



## Kevin B. (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

hast du die story nicht von iwo kopiert?^^

ich mein die hät ich hier shcon mal gelesen^^


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Kevin B. schrieb:


> hast du die story nicht von iwo kopiert?^^
> 
> ich mein die hät ich hier shcon mal gelesen^^



Wen meinst du denn?


----------



## Rotnick (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Nee, kann Dir gerne die Nummer vom meinem Angelkollegen geben, dan kannst ihn ja Anrufen und ihn selber Fragen. Warum sollte ich Erlebnisse anderer als meine ausgeben. Das habe ich und denke kein anderer nötig. Oder.


----------



## schadstoff (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Da habe ich auch einen, noch gar nicht solange her.....

Großer Bade und Angelsee bei uns in Leipzig wir saßen genau am Ende der Badestrandstrecke da Angeln im Badebereich nicht gestattet ist und die sagen wir mal ca. 30 Meter lang ist.

Wir also so am Ende ....dagesessen und unsere Angeln auch Entgegengesetzt des Badebereichs ausgelegt, Angeln wollten wir Karpfen und benutzten dazu Grundmontagen.
Noch erwähnt werden muss, ist das keine Menschenseele (ausser ein paar andere Angler) da war ausser wir also kein Platzmangel für etwaige baden wollende.

Und da kam er, unser seitdem Größter Angelalptraum überhaupt *"MONIKA"  *Geschätzte 55 Jahre und im Kopf einfach nicht mehr ganz klar wie wir Festellen mussten.
Also besagte Monika kam mit ihrem Stillschweigendem Mann im Schlepptau ans Wasser und es gab "Wahrascheinlich keine andere Badestelle ^^ als die, sagen wir 3 Meter neben uns.
Bis Dato dachten wir uns noch nichts dabei da ja keine Menschen weiter im Wasser also VIIIIIEL Platz, aber nein "Bulle Moni" zog sich aus krachte sich ins Wasser und Schwamm in Richtung unserer Ruten.... 

Ich so: Ohhr ne bitte nicht (zu meinem Kumpel)
Er: ach die Schwimmt bestimmt gleich raus
Ich: sieht aber nicht wirklich danach aus die macht genau am Ufer Lang
Er: Ohhr ne oder
Ich: Entschuldigen sie bitte aber da liegen unsere Ruten und die Haken sind Spitz
Sie: Jaja schön, das ist Gut.........(und Schwamm unbeirrt weiter
Ich: aber sie werden sich in der Schnur verfangen
Sie: Keine Reaktion
ER: Was soll denn der Mist
Sie: keine Reaktion.... und Schwamm und Schwamm

Zu unserem Glück verfang sie sich aller erwarten doch nicht in der Schnur.... Puh was ein Glück sagte ich zu meinem Kompagnion

Er: na warts mal ab die muss ja auch wieder raus

Es dauerte ein paar Minuten und es sollte kommen wie es sollte MONIKA kam wieder.

Ich: Ohhr man könen sie nicht bitte weiter draußen Langschwimmen 
Sie: NEEEEE kann ich nicht .... und schwamm wiieder durch unsere Ruten..

aber siehe da sie blieb wieder nicht Hängen.
Das ganze Spiel vollzog sich dann immer und immer wieder 
Wir regten uns zwar untereinander auf aber da nichts passierte wollte ich mal nach meinen Döbeln ausschau halten die sich immer an einer bestimmten Stelle Rumtreiben (so richtig Kapitale ü50... konnte aber noch nie einen überlisten)

ich bin keine 10 Meter weggewesen da hörte ich es schon Schreien mein Kumpel Wetterte Lautstark : *so eine ********... das kann doch nicht sein... Was soll denn die Kacke nur.... man merken sie es nicht sie Hängen in meiner Schnur*...

Sie wetterte zurück : also das ist ja unerhört hier ist Angeln Verboten ich ruf jetzt die Polizei...
Ich: Was ist hier, das Angeln verboten LOOOOOL entlangen des Steilhangs ist Baden VERBOTEN und nicht das Angel
Er: ey Mann hier ist kein Schwein Baden und sie haben die Frechheit ständig in unsere Ruten zu Schwimmen.
Sie: Es reicht es reicht .... KLAUS .....ruf jetzt die Polizei
Mann: komm jetzt raus Monika
Ich: ja Zeit wirds und bitte rufen sie Die Polizei ich will sehen wie sie sich Lächerlich machen
Sie: Ach haltet eure Fresse ihr habt hier nichts zu sagen und blablablablablalblalbalbalblalbla....
Er .....lieferte darauf ein Heisses Wortgefecht mit Moni was ich hier nicht näher eingehen will......
Ich: OMG jetzt rufen sie doch bitte die Polizei sonst tu ich es ^^
Sie : KLAUUUUUS jetzt gib mir das Händy ich ruf jetzt die Polizei...
Mann: ...."machte keinerlei Anstalten ihr das Handy zu geben und sagte auch nichts" reichte ihr den Bademantel usw....

(Mann hat es ihm Angesehen das er sich dachte "_mach jetzt dein Kopp zu man ist das Peinlich_"

nach weiterem Gezetere und wilden Drohungen verließen sie dann zum Glück den Platz und verschwanden.....

..........seit diesem Tag Angeln wir natürlich nicht mehr dort aber können immer wieder beobachten wie MONI eifrig ihre Bahnen am Steilufer Schwimmt ^^

Lg Schadstoff


----------



## Kevin B. (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

öhm ja die erste story


----------



## Rotnick (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Wir Angler sind aber auch ein böses Volk, sitzen einfach so am Wasser.


----------



## schadstoff (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Jap demnächst wirds angeln Gänzlich verbten ^^


----------



## Barsch Hunter (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ja hatte auch mal son erlebnis aber mit kindern.Ich sitz gemütlich am wasser und versuch Köderfische zu fangen und eifach was zu relaxen da ich einen harten tag hatte(zuerst fiel ich beim Motocross hin dann wurde ich bei der arbeit von meinem Chef angepöpelt und am ende hab ich mich auch noch mit meiner Freundin gestritten ,man kann sich ja vorstellen wie genervt ich war).Auf einmal kamen da 5 Kinder und so ein Typ(Wahrscheinlich der Vater) 40-50 Jahre alt.Einige von den Kindern schwammen durch meine Ruten und als ich mit denen beschäftigt war sah ich mit ensetzten wie da so ein Junge eiskalt meine Schnur durchschnitt:e ich ging sofort zum Vater und dann gings los...

Ich:Sagen sie mal sind sie blind sehen sie nicht was ihre Kinder da machen!
Er:Was denn lassen sie die Kinder in ruhe.
Ich:Gehts noch der Junge da hat mir gerade die schnur kauputtgeschnitten!
Er:Na und  ist doch sowieso nur billigkram sie fangen doch eh nur Fische.(was sollte das denn bitteschön bedeuten#c)
Ich:Was soll ich denn solltst fangen Steine vielleicht.
Er:Ach halten sie doch ihr Maul sie idiot|bigeyes

 Und dann nach einem heftigen Wortgefecht|krach: zog er endlich ab.Denn Namen des Jungen hat er mir nicht gesagt im gegenteil als ich ihn danach fragte wollte er meinen Namen wissen und mich wegen belästigung anzeigen.MICH wegen BELÄSTIGUNG.Ich fing natürlich danach nichts mehr weil die kinder alle Fische verscheucht hatten.Und weil ich keine Köderfische hatte konnte ich einpacken.Na das war doch mal ein entspannender Abend oder.

Gruß Barsch Hunter


----------



## celler (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

alter schwede,hab mir mal paar dinger durchgelesen..
junge,junge,junge wat ihr so alles am wasser erlebt und ich dachte immer angeln hat mit erholung zu tun...


----------



## diemai (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Mit Passanten hatte ich eigentlich noch nie größere Probleme , 'n paar kurze Fragen ihrerseits zwar , aber keine penetrante Nerverei .
Liegt vieleicht an der sprichwörtlichen Hamburger Reserviertheit der Leute ?

Wesentlich perverser und penetranter sind jedoch solche Kameraden , wie es sie wohl bald an jedem Gewässer gibt :

Angler , die gerne reden , aber damit jedoch anscheinend lieber mehr Zeit verbringen als mit Angeln an sich .

Diese gehen am Gewässer spazieren oder fahren mit dem Auto herum und lauern auf Angler am Ufer , die ihnen ja logischerweise nicht entfliehen können und labern sie stundenlang voll , ja sogar beim Spinangeln hat mich wandernderweise sogar 'mal einer verfolgt .

Meine(angelnde)Frau und ich haben die beiden schlimmsten an unserem Hausgewässer "Pestfloh"(er ist nur knapp 1,60 m groß) und "Zecke" getauft .

Durch solche Leute habe ich mittlerweile schon einige meiner eigentlich freundlichen Charaktereigenschaften verloren , zumindestens beim Angeln , lol !

Irgendwann wird sich 'mal mein Kescherstiel an deren Köpfen extrem stark verbiegen !

                                     Grüße , diemai


----------



## Rotnick (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Das mit den Nachläufern beim Sinnfischen kenn ich, ist voll lustig. Du läufst um den See und die laber laber hinterher. Das Interessiert die auch nicht wen man nicht Antwortet.


----------



## Angelmati (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

BBOOOAAAAAHH

@BARSCH HUNTER.... cih wäre da sowas von ausgeflippt XDDDDDDDD


----------



## Steve Deluxe (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

So ein Erlebnis hatte ich auch schon mal.

Ich sitzte gemütlich am See und wiil in meinem Liegestuhl entspannen, weil sowieso nichts geht, außer ein kleiner Karpfen, der neben mir auf der Wiese liegt.

Kommt eine alte Dame vorbei und beschwert sich:
Die armen Fische, das ist doch Verarschung, die meinen die kriegen was gutes zu essen und dann bekommen sie einen gemeinen Haken ins Maul.
Wir haben ein bisschen diskutiert und dann ist sie gegangen:m

Stefan


----------



## Dart (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

@dimai
Deine Erfahrungen mit Nervtötern kenne ich auch zur genüge.
Irgendwann kennt man "seine Patienten", dann helfen nur freundliche aber bestimmte Worte....ich möchte jetzt allein, in Ruhe, weiterangeln, das Gespräch ist für mich beendet, bitte weitergehen.
Dazu ein tiefer Blick in die Augen mit ausdruckslosem Gesicht, und zur Not das Gesagte nochmal wiederholen.
Nicht mißverstehen, mit den meisten Passanten habe ich freundliche, und oft auch lustige Erlebnisse.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## angler-jan (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

@Barsch Hunter 
Ich hätte um mich geschlagen.
Das geht doch üebrhaupt nicht. 
Bei mir war das einmal so ähnlich:
Ich saß gemütlich an einer Brücke, angeln rein, alles prima. 
Da kamen da so drei Bengels. 
Neun Jahre alt oder so. 
Die fingen an mit Steinen zu werfen. 
Ich denk noch so, hoffentlich kommen die mir nicht näher, denn dort wo sie warfen, sollte es mir recht sein. 
Nach einiger zeit kamen die Steine immer näher an meinen Angelplatz. Es machte dann mal so kurz vor meienr Angel platsch, dann viel ein Stein zwei Meter neben mir ins Gras. 
Klare Sache: Sie hatten es auf mich abgesehen. 
Ich stand dann so auf(bin nicht so ganz klein) und hab rübergerufen, sie sollten es lassen. Hab mich wieder hingesetzt, und die Steine flogen weder, bis mich einer traf, und da bin ich ausgetickt:e
Ich bin da hin gegangen, hab denen die Steine aus der Hand gehauen und hab gesagt, sie sollen sich vom Acker machen. 
Tja, dann kamen da nur son paar türkische Worte aus den Mündern und sie blieben stehen. 
Rotzfrech, kein bisschen Respekt. Dann bin ich zurück. 
Und alles fing von vorne an. |evil:

Dann hab ich zurück geworfen:m 
Und sie haben kapituliert. 
Das war eine echt beruhigende halbe Stunde.


----------



## BastiHessen (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ach das mit den Steinewerfern kenn ich auch. Da hab ich auch schon rumgebrüllt. Meistens bringts was wenn man dann energisch auf die Bengel zugeht und böse guckt. Ein paar deutliche Worte und dann ist's gut. 

Neulich war ich nachtangeln am Main. Ich rechne ja mit vielem wenn ich da nachts sitze und behalte eigentlich jeden der vorbeikommt im Auge. Diesmal wars nur ein älterer Herr mit ner Tüte in der Hand. Der hat sich dann gleich neben mir niedergelassen und sich ein Bierchen aus der Tüte geholt. Sage und schreibe 2 Stunden hat er mich zugetextet. Aber wenigsten hat er mir n Bier angeboten. Solche Leute sind mir dann doch lieber als die asozialen Jugendlichen, die sich gerade jetzt wo Ferien sind oft da rumtreiben und einen blöd anmachen.


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Also, was bei mir am heftigsten war, wir waren im urlaub ( eckernförde ), haben ( da sind immer so 10 angler ) von soner mauer aam hafen auf hornis und heringe geangelt. Dann Zuerst hinter uns ( im hafen ), solche kerle ihre musik voll aufgedreht ( war aber keine party oda so ) ok, die haben auch ihre rechte und konnte mich beherrschen. Als dann aber der sohn von dem kerl, quer durch unsere schnüre geheizt ist, mit seinem motorboot ( das er hätte noch net fahren dürfen, da er erst ca. 14 jahre alt war und der motor aufjeden fall mehr als 5 ps hatte ) ging erstmal die bombardierung mit schimpfwörtern ( und von meinen Nachbarn) mit dicken bleien los ( Allerdings erst, als er zum zweiten mal drübergefahren ist, frech dieses drecksblach, der is nur eben rausgekommen ausm hafen, quer duch unsere schnur, wieder rein und nochmal durch unsere schnur.So ein ars*********** hu********, hoffentlich sind n parr haken im boot drin hängen geblieben ( war nur son schlauchboot ). Ja und dann noch n paar alte männer, die sich dannn direkt neben einen setzen und sich n kühles frisches zu zischen.OHNE MIR EINS ANZUBIETEN... :´(, *scherz*, allerdings können die auch ganz schön nervig sein, wenn die schon einen drin haben....


----------



## Barsch Hunter (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Na ja ganz schön sauer war ich schon als der Typ mir die schnur durchgeschnitten hatte aber normalerweise bin ich nicht so auf streit aus obwohl ich 1,89 groß bin und auch etwas muskulös.

Aber die sachen mit den Vollquatschern ist auch nervig die kommen immer so an 

Und haste schon was gefangen 
was war denn dein größter fisch
fängste hier gut

und so weiter voll nervig:q


----------



## angler-jan (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Eben das ist es. Und dann am Tag manchmal zwanzig mal. 
Dann könnte man manchmal verrückt werden. 
Wenn der zehnte mich das gefragt hat(Ich angel manchmal an einem Golfplatzteich) 
"na, ist hier was drin?(kopfnicken) Was ist denn hier drin?"
Ich: Seltene Golfballarten und Schläger. Die beißen richtig gut auf Mistwurm.

Dann merkt er ,das du ihn verarscht und er haut ab.


----------



## Benno86 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

O mann das ist doch echt der Hammer, schnur durchschneiden ist doch sogar Sachbeschädigung oder?
Mit den Steinen ja tehoretisch Körperverltzung^^
Wir sind eigntlich immer nur in Hollan am Angeln und da hat uns noch nie jemand gestört, vllt sind die einfach zurückhaltender ^^ oder besser informiert


----------



## nibbler001 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Bei uns anner Krückau sinds eig die ganzen Ruderer als wenn denen die ganze Au gehört.

Beste Aktion gruppe von 4 Ruderen 3 Schüler ein Lehrer lehrer ruft ca 20-30m vor uns seinen Schülern zu:

Langsam andere Seite da sind Angler.

MAcht dsa selber vor, 5m vorm Angelplatz dreht er sich um kann nicht mehr grade fahren und wundert sich das er inner SChnur ist.


Aber ganz ehrlich wenn ich beim Angeln angemacht werde, vll sogar angegriffen (ja das passiert wirklich) und das nicht so zu klären ist, dan hab ich auch kein Problem damit die Putzen zu holen. 

Die Kinder mit den Steinen hät ich mir wahrs´cheinlich gekrallt (wenn die direkt mich werfen hät ich auch keine hemmung die Futterschleuder Rauszuholen und voll zu machen^^, 50g Blei biss zum 10 Marks Knall pfeffern auch ordentlich).


----------



## Der-Hechter (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

alsoooooooooooo:
an meiner lieblings barschstelle an meinem flüsschen gibts nen Anlgeger von nem kleinen Passagierschiff. Damit da nicht immer mit irgendwelchen Kähnen angelegt wird gibts da neuerdings schön aufällige gelbe Schilder "Anlegen Verboten" auf dem Boden, also sorum das man sie vom boot aus lesen kann, für Fusgänger sind die falsch rum.... 1-2 mal pro Angeltag dort werde ich, teilweise ziemlich lautstark und unhöflich darauf hingewiesen das dort "Angeln Verboten" ist... Einmal wurde ich von einem Porsche Fahrer laut angeblöfft "ob ich denn nicht lesen könne..." 
naja eigentlich ist die sache ganz lustig... nur auf dauer nervts echt


----------



## rallye-vid (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ihr tut mir wirklich Leid.. Bei uns am Kanal höre ich höchstens "Petri Heil" von irgendwelchen älteren Menschen, die aufm Fahrrad unterwegs sind.

Aber irgendwann, da bin ich mir sicher, werde ich auch eine Geschichte erzählen können


----------



## slush (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

So jetzt muss ich meine Geschichte auch loswerden - iss ja krass was man hier so alles liest.

ich war 2 wochen in der toskanan im urlaub diesen sommer und dort war so ein steeg ins wasser auf dem ich immer angelte - und auch einheimische - am strand grenzten etwa 3 ca,pingplätze - dementsprechend gab es beim angeln egal welche uhrzeit relativ viele besucher und neugierige fragen.

alles kein problem - damit muss man rechnen wenn man dort angeln will.

aber als ich an einem morgen als ich nacvhts um 4.30 losbin gegen 6 uhr vom ersten angequatscht wurde. er kommt her - kippe raus läuft auf der steegplattform rum und kommt dann zu mir - fängt an mich zuzuquatschen - und rafft es niocht dass ich nur mit ja / nein / vielleicht   antworten tu.
zum schluss nach geschlagenen 1,5 std - erklärt er mir dass er angeln sau langweilig indet und selbst lieber lenkdrachen am strand fliegen lässt( was ja soo spannend iss). gut der weg - keine 20 min kommt der nöächste mit 2 kindern - die kinder fragen nach ich erkläre - gleichs spiel wie immer - was gefangen - nein - man muss sagen das wasser ist nur ca 50 cm - 1 m tief - man muss schon gute 80 meter rauswerfen um auf  tiefe zu kommen.
dann wollen die kinder auch angeln - da sich rausstellte dass der vater auch angeln dabei hatte ( freizeitangler) - wortaufhin der dann anfing übelst abzuschimpfen - nee hier 
angeln wir nicht hier angeln nur idioten - der fängt doch eh nix warum sollten wir dann hier angeln- echt zum kotzen gewesen - iss ja nicht sodass da auch einheimische angeln - und da wo die sind iss auch der fisch.

naja nach ner halben std iss der dann auch abgezogen.

doch dann abends kam das beste - eminer meinung nach.

die passanten wussten immer das sich deutscher bin weil ich n obi eimer dabei hatte um die ausbeute zu lagern.

abends wollte ich dann meine ruhe haben aber nach dem 3ten bier kommt der erste passant

er: guten abend - na schon was geangen ausser dosenbier- und grinst
ich : no tedesco - io itlaiano! () ich bin kein deutscher ich bin itlaiener)
er: läuft verwundert zu seiner frau die 5 meter dahinter stand - und murmelt - "komisch n italiener mit nem ob i eimer - sachen gibt´s "


ich hab mich innerlich weggeschmissen vor lachen !!!!!:q:q:q:q


----------



## RheinBarbe (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



slush schrieb:


> er: guten abend - na schon was geangen ausser dosenbier- und grinst
> ich : no tedesco - io itlaiano! () ich bin kein deutscher ich bin itlaiener)
> er: läuft verwundert zu seiner frau die 5 meter dahinter stand - und murmelt - "komisch n italiener mit nem ob i eimer - sachen gibt´s "
> 
> ...


LoooooL :q:q:q


----------



## Fanne (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hiho

neulich bei uns in magdeburg genagelt und nen schönen 75er hecht gelandet ,  ich versuchte mit ach und krach meinen gufi aus dessen maul zu bekommen da kam ne horde rentner mitn rad vorbei ,

die rentner mit ihren rädern standen oben auf den damm und riefen

OH die Herrschaften haben einen Hecht gefangen, ist das ein Hecht `?

ich habs garnicht mitbekommen und meine frau "nun antworte doch mal" 

darauf die Rentner " naja da haben die ma was gefangen und und sind zu stolz zum antworten  "

Ich dann " ja issn Hecht"

voller freude der rentner " Hach , heute unser erstes Naturschauspiel" und fuhren weiter




ich möchte mal nicht wissen welche schauspiele die am tag erleben *lol*


----------



## WickedWalleye (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Fanne schrieb:


> voller freude der rentner " Hach , heute unser erstes Naturschauspiel" und fuhren weiter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich und Boardi Maok haben vor ein paar Wochen auch ein "Naturschauspiel" miterleben dürfen.

Da kamen wir von der Angelstelle die Steinpackung hoch und wollten gerade einpacken, als wir plötzlich unverkennbar sowas wie Schreie einer weiblichen Stimme wahrnahmen. Im ersten Moment dachte ich schon da wäre jemand in Not, aber als sich dann auch plötzlich keuchende männnliche Laute dazugesellten...

Die waren jedenfalls unheimlich "lieb" zueinander. Mitten auf dem Deich, direkt hinterm Weserstadion. #d

Daß da plötzlich zwei Typen mit Kopflampe aus dem Gebüsch gestiefelt kamen schien die jedenfalls nicht besonders zu stören. Wir haben sie dann aber in Ruhe weitermachen lassen, es war leider eh viel zu dunkel zum Zugucken! :q:q:q


----------



## Doc Plato (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Warum haste die Lampe nicht angemacht? 
Setzt Dich daneben, machst ne Pulle Bier auf, zündest dir ne Kippe an und feuerst die beiden an.....


----------



## WickedWalleye (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Setzt Dich daneben, machst ne Pulle Bier auf, zündest dir ne Kippe an und feuerst die beiden an.....



War schon einen Gedanken wert, aber ich wollte denen ja keinen Schock für's Leben verpassen, obwohl die uns eigentl. gesehen haben müssten ...

Jedenfalls war keinerlei Anfeuern notwendig, sag ich jetzt mal so von der Geräuschkulisse her zu urteilen... |bigeyes Meine Güte!


----------



## crazyFish (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> War schon einen Gedanken wert, aber ich wollte denen ja keinen Schock für's Leben verpassen, obwohl die uns eigentl. gesehen haben müssten



Joo bei nem schwachen Herzen kann das böse ausgehen .

War diesen Sommer bei mir an der Talsperre Nachts mit der Spinrute durchs Gebüsch unterwegs. Auf einmal fängt da ein Geschrei an als ob jemand abgestochen wird, zwei Sekunden später sehe ich dann in Dusteren ein Päärchen mit ner Sektflasche auf ner Bank sitzen. Sie brüllt sich die Seele aus dem Leib und er rennt auf mich zu, stopp aber als er die Angel sieht :q:q.
Da wurde ich im ersten Moment wohl für nen Psycho gehalten, danach gabs dann noch kurzen Plausch sowie ne Entschuldigung aber alles gut aus gegangen keiner am Herzkasper gestorben...


----------



## Maok (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Das war echt witzig mit den beiden Turteltäubchen! :q 

Is ja nich so, dass da nur selten Leute vorbeikommen, is eigentlich ziemlich viel los da... Die hatten es anscheinend ziemlich nötig oder sie stehen drauf, wenns man erwischt werden kann. 

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Viper5684 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

also das schlimmste ist wenn man im mai an die polnische ostsee fährt...die ganzen deutschen rentner sind dann nämlich auf kur-fahrt....ich bin halt beidsprachig aufgewachsen und kann beide sprachen perfekt...das wissen die aber nich.
also...jedes jahr das selbe...man sitzt gemütlich am strand beim brandungsangeln...kommen deutsche rentner mit voller ausrüstung (handy, videocamera, dslr und nordic walking-stöcke) und fangen an zu gestikulieren und mit satz-teilen i-was zu fragen...das hört sich dann so an "fisch?, groß fisch? gefangen?"...von mir kommt dann immer knallhart "nö, heute beißt nix"...meistens fallen denen die augen ausm kopp und die fragen woher ich so gut deutsch kann..."naja, ich lerns hier inner schule" sag ich dann immer...
gut ich mein, das is ja noch lustig..
aber nervig wirds wenn die rentner ihre camera auspacken und anfangen mich zu filmen...bin da schon öfters ausgerasstet...ich mein, ich möchte nicht auf deren erinnerungsfilm sein...
sowas finde ich echt frech und respektlos.


----------



## Skogsoyfan (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hallo,

ich machte mal im Winter einen Spaziergang an unserem Angelsee, einem ehemaligen Steinbruch. Mitten im See lag auf der Eisfläche ein Papierkorb aus verzinktem Stahlgitter, wahrscheinlich von Vandalen aus der Verankerung gerissen und mit Schwung auf die Eisfläche befördert. Da das Eis mein Körpergewicht bestimmt nicht getragen hätte, ich aber auch den Papierkorb beim nächsten Tauwetter dem Gewässergrund nicht opfern wollte, schnell mit dem Auto nach Hause und eine schwere Pilkrute geholt . Mit 50 er Schnur , einem 100g Pilker und stabilen Drillingen sollte die Rettungsaktion angegangen werden. Einem Spaziergänger , der mir auf dem Weg zum Gewässer begegnete,kam meine Ausrüstung doch etwas spanisch vor - vielleicht hatte er mal was von Gerätekunde gehört , Frage : " Was willste mit dem Gerät am See, der ist doch ohnehin zugefroren " . Wahrheitsgemäße Antwort : " Papierkörbe angeln " .
Ungläubig begleitete er mich ans Wasser um mir zu beweisen, dass ich ihm einen Bären aufgebunden habe.
Mit dem 2. Wurf wurde der Papierkorb vollkommen unwaidmännisch von außen gehakt und mit starkem Drill ans Ufer gezogen. Nach provisorischer Befestigung an seinem angestammt Platz erntete ich vom Spaziergänger dickes Lob für meinen Beitrag zum Umweltschutz.

Gruß
Skogsoyfan


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Skogsoyfan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich machte mal im Winter einen Spaziergang an unserem Angelsee, einem ehemaligen Steinbruch. Mitten im See lag auf der Eisfläche ein Papierkorb aus verzinktem Stahlgitter, wahrscheinlich von Vandalen aus der Verankerung gerissen und mit Schwung auf die Eisfläche befördert. Da das Eis mein Körpergewicht bestimmt nicht getragen hätte, ich aber auch den Papierkorb beim nächsten Tauwetter dem Gewässergrund nicht opfern wollte, schnell mit dem Auto nach Hause und eine schwere Pilkrute geholt . Mit 50 er Schnur , einem 100g Pilker und stabilen Drillingen sollte die Rettungsaktion angegangen werden. Einem Spaziergänger , der mir auf dem Weg zum Gewässer begegnete,kam meine Ausrüstung doch etwas spanisch vor - vielleicht hatte er mal was von Gerätekunde gehört , Frage : " Was willste mit dem Gerät am See, der ist doch ohnehin zugefroren " . Wahrheitsgemäße Antwort : " Papierkörbe angeln " .
> Ungläubig begleitete er mich ans Wasser um mir zu beweisen, dass ich ihm einen Bären aufgebunden habe.
> ...




Auch von mir ein großes Lob an dich!#6

Hätte genauso gehandelt!:m


----------



## ToxicToolz (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Skogsoyfan schrieb:


> Nach provisorischer Befestigung an seinem angestammt Platz erntete ich vom Spaziergänger dickes Lob für meinen Beitrag zum Umweltschutz.
> 
> Gruß
> Skogsoyfan


 

Jo da schließe Ich mich dem Spaziergänger voll an :m


----------



## Anatomie (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



schadstoff schrieb:


> Jap demnächst wirds angeln Gänzlich verbten ^^


 


Beschrei es nicht bei uns am RHK sind schon streckenteile eigezäunt worden und mit Angelverbot belegt worden.Was ich persönlich zum :vfinde .


----------



## Rotzbarsch (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Gut das mir beim Angeln keine Passanten auf die Nerven gehen können:m
Der See an dem ich immer angel gehört einer Eigentümergemeinschaft und ist somit Privatgrundstück.Und da die Stadt noch Schilder aufgestellt hat die das betreten des Grundstückes nur für die Angler erlauben(Landschaftsschutzgebiet oder so ähnlich)ist man vor nervigen Passanten geschützt.Natürlich kommen dort auch mal Leute vorbei.Die meisten entschuldigen sich und verschwinden dann wenn sie angesprochen werden.Für die ganz hartnäckigen erklärt dann gerne die Polizei warum sie nichts am See verloren haben und kassieren dann von den Leuten ein Ordnungsgeld, weil halt das betreten des Grundstückens von der Stadt untersagt ist.Für die richtig hartnäckigen die noch frech werden gibt es noch eine Anzeige wegen Hausfriedensbruch.


----------



## Anglerniki (9. März 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

also einige Passanten....
Ich sitz da grad ma so schön und dannkommt einer von diesen...
Mein Freund guckt mich schon so an
P:Gibts es denn hier auch Fische?(So eine dumme Frage, sonst würden wir ja auch net Angeln...)
ich: Von blauem Marlin bis Schweinswahl alles drin...(Ironie)
P(nicht ironisch):Und schon einen gefangen?......#q


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (9. März 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Also mich hat letzens einer gefragt, ob ein Futterkorb ne Lebendfalle wäre !!! |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Master Hecht (9. März 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Einen Tag kamen noch son paar ausländische Mitbürger an und meinten nen lauten machen zu müssen bzw. da wir nicht angeln könnten und sowas...
Naja sind dann nach einiger Zeit und vieles "altas" :m:m:mspäter weitergezogen...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Nask7 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

War letztes Jahr im Sommer als ich mir meine Senke,Eimer und etwas Brot mit zum nahe gelegenen Stadtteich nahm um dort einige Köfis zu fangen.
Als ich dort ankam dachte ich oh mein Gott was is hier denn los?!Da saß überall zt stark angetrunkene streitend lautpöpelndes Gesochs der asozialsten Sorte samt Kinder und Hunden,alles war zugemüllt.
Naja einfach stumpf ignoriern und auf die andere Seite vom Teich gehen dachte ich mir.Als ich dann soweit meine Senke im Wasser hatte und begann etwas Brot ein zu werfen kam ein grosser schwarzer (Hund)#cangerannt und sprang mir in die Senke um sich das Stück Brot zu klauen.Fängt ja schon gut an.Als das Viech wieder weg war begann kurz darauf eine besoffene(Frau)#csich halb nackt auszuziehen um zu baden:v.Ich drehte mich um und lachte mir erstmal ein ab|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergrina gut soviel dazu,packte zusamm und ging dann wieder.Beim vorbei gehen lallte mich son Typ an...Un has was jefang?Ich sagte grinsend,ja fasst en Hund und deine Frau,warf dem "Hund" noch das restliche Brot hin und machte mich auf den Weg nach hause :vik:


----------



## fisherb00n (10. März 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

GRÖÖÖÖÖHL:vik:


----------



## angler jr. (10. März 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

echt zu geil diese ganzen geschichten eh

 beim meeresangeln in hvide sande(dänemark) hatte ich mal einen großen hering gefangen ..
den hab ich n schlach auffen kopp gegeben udn dan n stich ins herz udn dan kam so ein opa und meinte er ruft die polizei da wen ich den fisch nicht vernünftig töte.. was war daran falsch!!??
echt überall nur spacken die keine ahnung haben^^


----------



## Nolfravel (10. März 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Echt zum gröööhlen hier^^


Aber es gibt auch nette Passanten:m
Samtstag kam son Typ an(bestimmt 70 Jahre alt) und meinte zu mir: Das isn n blödes Spiel, manchmal gewinnst du und manchmal der Fisch.Ich hab auch 30 Jahre geangelt.Habs aber mitterlweile aufgegeben.
Und dann hat er mir ne Geschichte aus den 60er Jahren erzählt, wie er Matrose war und einer da wohl Fisch fangen wollte und nichts gefangen hat, und er dann immer in der Mittagspause die Angel kurz reingehalten hat und immer eine Makrele für den anderen Matrosen gefangen hat.und das 4 Tage hintereinander.


Da an dem tag bei mir eh tote Hose war, war ich auch net genervt war ganz spannend:q


Am gleichem Tag hatte ich noch nen anderen ANgler getroffen der n paar Rotaugen gefangen hat und ich hab mich halt mit ihm unterhalten.
Kam sone 2 Frauen angewalked und meinten: Na schon was gefangen?Er jop son paar Rotaugen.
Frau:Rotferdern?
Er:Rotaugen!^^
Sie:Wofür benutzt man die, die kann man doch kaum essen?
Er: Entweder Fischfrikadellen oder Köderfische
Sie: Köderfische für die Ostsee?
Er:Nee, fürn Horstsee!( Der hat 3.75 Hektar:q)
Sie: In dem kleinem Teich sind Fische?
Er: So klein ist der gar nicht...
Dann sind sie abgehaun, ich hätt mich schmeißen könn:q:q


Gibt halt welche die einfach keinen Plan haben



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Ecky (10. März 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Am besten man gibt Blöde( nicht gemeine) sprüche zurüch den besten hat nen kollege beim Köderfische fangen gebracht. Wir saßen am rand vom see auf dem rasen und hatten den eimer mit den köderfischen etwas hinter uns stehen... Dann kam da nen ältzeres ehepaar vorbei auf die frage ob die fische denn beissen würden antwortete mein kumpel trocken: Ne die können sie ruhig streicheln.#q


----------



## diemai (10. März 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Mitte der 90er Jahre , ein schöner Sommertag an der Hamburger Alster , Nähe Hindenburgstraße........ich kniete über meinem Kescher , in dem mein gerade gelandeter , damals größter Barsch von 43 cm am Boden lag .

Auf einmal sprach mich eine junge Frau , Typ Öko , mit einem kleinen Steppke an der Hand , an................"oohhh , was für ein Fisch ,.... der ist ja schön".......und zu ihrem Sohn......."Eieiei , guck' mal , was der Onkel da für'n Fisch gefangen hat..... !"

Der Kleine war sehr interessiert , nur mit Mühe konnte sie ihn davon abhalten , sich den Barsch zu greifen........sie dann zu mir....."was is'n das für'n Fisch...?"

Ich hatte während der Zeit in einer flüssigen Bewegung mein Messer gezogen , dem Barsch den Griff übergezogen und als ich den Herzstich setzte , antwortete ich ihr...."das is'n Barsch" !

Das Blut kam natülich 'raus , sie riß den Sohnemann sofort weg(der wär' fast hingefallen)und kreischte....."das woll'n wir uns jetzt aber nich' angucken.....!"... und entfernte sich eilig !

Mir tat der Kleine leid , der sich andauernd zu mir und dem Fisch umdrehte und dabei jedoch unter leichter Verdrehung seines Armes stetig fortgezehrt wurde .

Na ja , ich hoffe , das er damals gelernt hat , das es außer Fischstäbchen noch andere Fische gibt !

                                 Gruß#h , diemai


----------



## Wollebre (10. März 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

lege eine Angel, mit einem Rollmops oder Bückling ins Wasser. Wenn dann einer nervt, vorsichtig die Angel einholen und zeigen was man hier alles geiles fängt. Dann sind die Typen erfahrungsgemäß schnell verschwunden, oder lachen herzlich weil sie merken,  daß sie auf den Arm genommen worden sind....
Aber ohne Haken, damit nicht die Anzahl fangfähiger Angelruten überschritten wird.#h


----------



## Angelmati (10. März 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

  

Moin 
Hier mal ein erlebnis vom letzten sommer an der hambirger elbe ( bei Kirchwerder)
Wie gesagt war ich an nem sonntag mal bei schönem wetter an der elbe feedern ...
Ich angelte am strand ...also kamen auch ab und zu einige passanten vorbei.
Naja bis dahin war ja noch nichts passiert (die bis dahin angetroffenen passanten haben nicht zu lange genervt  )...
Dann aber kam ein etwas äteres pärchen vorbei mit hund...der hund natürlich erstmal zu mir gerannt und die schnauze überall reingeschteckt...zum glück ist bei mir meistens mehr oder weniger aufgeräumt sonst hätte der sich was weiss ich in die schnauze gehauen xD so wild war der xD

Dann kamen DIE an...
Der Mann: Guten tag und angeln sie hier?
ich: ööhh JOP (nääh ich wollt mir grad n brot schmieren???..wie der auf die geniale frage gekommen ist?)
Mann: Haste auch nen dorsch gefangen...die gibt es doch hier ?
Ich: neeeee hier gibts die net
Er: DOOOCH die gibts hier doch ...hab ich doch gelesen...
Ich: hmm ich weiss ja nicht was sie geleseb haben.......
Er: er irgendwas or sich hin gebrabbelt...aber Kabeljau !!! den gibts hier doch oder??(seine frau wollte schon langsam weiter  )
Ich: JOO den gibts hier da hatte ich vorhin einen dran ist mir leider abgegangen.. (jajaja xD)
Er: Mist aber auch den hätte ich gerne mal gesehn... Kennt man ja sonst nur von fischstäbchen..
Ich: ...mmmmhh jooo

Dann quengelte  die frau etwas rum und hat den alten überredet weiter zu gehen ...

Hatte ich schließlich ruhe^^


----------



## weserwaller (10. März 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Mittags auf der Kaimauer geh da täglich ne Stunde Spinnfischen neben der Treppe geparkt weil alle Parkplätze voll waren. 

Er: Ey Sportfreund ist das dein Auto 
Ich : Ja
Er: Parken verboten 
Ich: 110
Er: Was  
Ich: 110
Er: Ich rufe gleich die Polizei .
Ich: Schön  und dann, sollen die mir sagen das ich wegfahren soll?
Er: Ist ja schließlich Parkverbot.


Ich habe dann auch nicht mehr darauf reagiert.....

Er weiter bla bla bla......

Auf einmal schreit er: ''STOP was machen sie da'' und die Frau vom Ordnungsamt ruft: ''das ist ein Behindertenparkplatz und ich kann keinen Ausweiss in ihrer Scheibe sehen.''


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. März 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hier mal ein Erlebnis auch aus dem Hamburger Hafen (Altenwerder), das war in den 90er Jahren (93/94 oder so). Da hat mich mal ein älteres Pärchen fast zur Weißglut gebracht. Beide mit Fahrrädern, stehen so da....
Ich latsche mit Spinnrute und Umhängetasche den Deich runter an den beiden vorbei...
Die beiden setzen sich auf eine Bank ca. 5 Meter hinter mir und schauen etwas irritiert...
Ich höre nur ihn sagen: *"Du, der will hier wohl angeln...!"*
Sie: *"Der fängt doch hier nix, in dem Dreckwasser gibt´s doch keine Fische!"*
Er: *"Das sollte man dem mal sagen!"*
Er (laut): *"Hallo? Wollen sie hier etwa angeln?"*
Ich: *"Ja, wieso?"*
Er: *"Da ist doch nichts drin, da lebt nichts mehr! Wissen sie das nicht?"*
Ich (innerlich grinsend): *"Ach? Na, egal, ich versuch´das trotzdem mal...!"*
Weißer Twister, 14 Gramm Kopf, erster Wurf in den Hafen, RUMMS - Rute krumm...
Er: *"Der hängt fest...."*
Ein zweistelliger Zander erscheint an der Oberfläche und schlägt das Wasser schaumig. Ich lande den Fisch, löse ihn und setze ihn zurück...
Er: *"Hast du das gesehen, das gibt´s ja gar nicht....!"*
Sie: *"Da war doch irgendein Trick bei....!"*
Nächster Wurf, Kontakt, RUMMS - Zander!
Er: *"Da geh´ich mal hin...!"*
Er zu mir: *"Was machen sie da? Wo kommen die Fische her?"*
Ich: "*Na, die beißen halt gut hier..."*
Schweigen seinerseits...
Ich fange Zander auf Zander...
Er zu ihr: *"Du, der fängt hier eine Forelle oder sowas nach der anderen...!"*
Sie: *" Sind das nicht Dorsche...?"*
Zwanzig Zander später...
Er: *"Was sind das denn für Fische hier...?"*
Ich: *"Zander!"*
Er: *"Und das soll ich glauben? Die gibt´s doch nicht in Deutschland!"*
Er: *"Ich sage ihnen: Das sind Dorsche, die kenne ich...Die kann man auch im Fischladen kaufen, aber ohne Kopf!"*
Ich frage ihn: *"Mögen sie denn Dorsch?"*
Er: *"Ja, der ist lecker!"*
Ich: *"Moment..."*
Ich werfe in´s Schleusenbecken, beim Absinken kommt der Biss und drei Minuten später stopfe ich einen achtpfündigen Zander in die Tüte. Und drücke diese dem Heini in die Hand...
*"Bitteschön!"*
Er: *"Echt? Für uns?"*
Ich: *"Klar! Wenn sie Dorsch mögen, dann lassen sie sich den mal schmecken...!"*
Sie: *"Viiieeeelen Dank!"*
Zufrieden hauen die beiden ab, mitsamt "Dorsch"!
Diese Sache hat sich wirklich so zugetragen. An den Original Wortlaut des Gespräches kann ich mich nach der Zeit nicht mehr genau erinnern, aber so in etwa war das! Zugegeben zu einer Zeit, als wir hier eine Zanderplage hatten und ein einigermaßen geübter Angler mit einem weißen Twister 100 Zander am Tag fangen konnte. Aber die beiden waren, glaube ich, echt verblüfft....
Ich habe am Abend einem Kumpel die Story erzählt, der hat sich fast nass gemacht....


----------



## Norgefun (10. März 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Voriges Jahr im Juni - ich angle an der Uferpromenade in Potsdam
auf Grund (Aal). Beide Ruten stehen in den Rutenhaltern und ich dazwischen und schaue aufs Wasser.
Da höre ich sie, die Frage, die wohl jeder Angler schon sehr oft gehört hat: "Beißen die Fische?" - Ich drehe mich langsam um, vor mir steht ein älteres Ehepaar und schaut interessiert auf meine Angeln und auf meine Ausrüstung.
Ich wische mir mit der Hand durchs Gesicht, schaue auf meine Hand und frage: "wieso, bin ich irgendwo blutig?"
Beide schauen mich zuerst erstaunt und dann beleidigt an, drehen sich um und verschwinden wortlos.#h


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. März 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Besonders genial sind auch die Besoffenen, die einem nach dem Nachtangeln am Morgen so begegnen. Die kommen aus irgendeiner Pinte, sind voll wie Hucke und erzählen einem die schönsten Märchen. Einer hat sich mal stumpf in meinen Stuhl gesetzt und ist augenblicklich eingepennt. Alle Weckversuche scheiterten. Irgendwann habe ich ihn einfach ausgekippt und bin nach Hause gegangen. Ein anderes Mal hat mich ein lattenstrammer Suffkopp vollgelabert:

Er: *"VonwelchemVereinbistdennduFan....?"* Lall, Sabber....
Ich: *"Wie, was? Was für´n Verein?"*
Er: *"Na, Fuuuusssball du Schbinner....!"*
Ich: *"Von gar keinem Verein. Fußball interessiert mich nicht!"*
Er: *"Ichhaudiraufsmaul!"*
Holt aus und schlägt zu, obwohl er mindestens drei Meter weg steht. Er dreht sich um die eigene Achse und fliegt auf die Fresse! Ich will dem noch hoch helfen, aber der tobt wie ein Stier. Auf allen vieren ist der Knabe dann über´n Deich entschwunden....
Leute gibt das....#d


----------



## weserwaller (10. März 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Aber nicht nur mit Passanten erlebt man krumme Dinger auch mit anderen Mitanglern .


Es war im Oktober 2007 den genauen Tag kann ich nicht mehr sagen , mein Angelkumpel und ich sind an die Weser in den Hafen gefahren um und Köderfische zu stippen zwei Ruten und den Eimer ein Paar Maden und ab an den Kai .
Dort angekommen fanden wir einen verlassen Angelplatz vor .
1 Motorroller beladen mit Taschen 
1 Fahrrad 
2 Ruten im Wasser 
Und mehrere Pakete eingepackt in Geschenkpapier .

Aber kein Angler .
Wir rauchten erstmal eine, da sahen wir einen älteren Mann pfeifend die kleine Hafen Brücke herrunterkommen . 
Ich Fragte ihn .

''Gehört ihnen das ganze Zeugs''

Er machte seinen Mund auf in dem geschätze 2 Pfund Gold in Form vom Zähnen waren und sagte :
''Ja alles Meins''

Er:'' wollen wir ein Wettfischen machen ''

Ich:'' nein wir brauchen nur Köderfische''

Ich gucke auf den Boden vor mir da mir da lag ein Haufen Fischinnerein und etwas was ich bis dahin nur ahnen konnte und ich fragte : 

''Was ist denn das für ein Dreck''

Seine Antwort habe ich bis heute nicht vergessen.

''Meine Schei.....'' sagte er.

Mein Kumpel ruckt mich am Arm und das war das sichere Zeichen zum Aufbrauch für uns. 

Aber nein es musste anders kommen.

'' Wo wollt ihr hin'' ?

''Hainanger '' ! 

Gut Gut machen wir ein Wettrennen sagte er ich sagte OK er mit den Fahrrad an der Weser lang und wir. 
Über die Weser zu einem anderen Teich im Nachbarort.
Er hat einfach alles da liegen lassen.

Naja, am Sonntag musste ich dann doch an den Teich wo wir den Verrücktenn hingeschickt haben und in dem Unterstand,
der an dem Teich ist waren lauter diese kleinen Seifenpakete wie man sie aus dem Hotel kennt zu so drei Türmen hingelegt .
Später stellte sich herraus, das diese drei Türme irgendwo in der Ukraine stehen und so ein Zar sich die hat bauen lassen damit 
er über sein Land hat wachen können .

Naja weiter gehts .....

Montag morgen ich wohne direkt neben der Polizei bei uns im Ort werde ich wach weil draußen sehr lautes geschreie ist das sehe ich diesen
Kerl vom Samstag wie er von der Polizei in die Wache gezerrt wird . Und wenige Zeit später mit einen Krankenwagen abgeholt wird .

Dienstag in der Tageszeitung genauer Wortllaut nicht mehr bekannt aber Sinngemäß . 

Psychisch kranker fährt orientierungslos durch Holzminden, und randaliert bei der Polizei. 

Dieser Mann so habe ich dann später von anderen Anglern erfahren die den mann kennen wohnt seit etwa 15 Jahren in Deutschland und die hälfte 
davon in Psychatrien und er bekommt häufiger mal solche Anfälle.

Ich bin ganz froh das es am Samstag noch nicht so weit war.


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. März 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hmmmmm....

Von der Sache her könnte das glatt mein Ex - Chef sein.....|kopfkrat

Die Welt ist ja echt klein.....


----------



## weserwaller (11. März 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hast du beim KGB gearbeitet ? :q

Das war auch bisher das gruseligste!


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. März 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Hast du beim KGB gearbeitet ? :q


 
Nö, im Angelladen! Aber da haben alle einen an der Klatsche....|rolleyes


----------



## Schnyder (11. März 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hi Boardies...also tut mir leid von nervigen Passanten kann bei uns nicht die Rede sein.Habe da auch zwei schöne Geschichten die ich letztes Jahr im Sommer erlebt habe.

1.Geschichte

An einem extrem warmen Nachmittag im Juli fuhr ich mit dem PKW an den See,auf einmal steht da ein schwarzer T2 Bulli und ein anderes Fahrzeug nah am Ufer,steige aus dem Auto aus mit meiner Spinnausrüstung,sehe da nen Typen stehen,gehe an ihm vorbei und er fragt mich so ganz höflich,wie man den rüber an den Sandstrand komme,ich sagte ihm das es nur schwimmend gehen würde oder mit dem PKW den Feldweg zu benutzen,ich fragte ihn warum er gerade an den Sandstrand will,da sagte er das er nen Fotoshooting für sein S(ado)M(aso) Zeitschrift machen wollte,naja er meinte das in dem Bulli die Darsteller warten würde und denen solangsam der Schweiß runterlaufen würde bei den heißen Temperaturen,naja dachte mir erst er will mich auf den arm nehmen,geh am Bulli vorbei und gucke da so neugierig rein und was sehe ich im Bulli ein Pärchen in Latex und Leder und das bei ca 30Grad Temperatur , naja da ich ja jetzt etwas Blut geleckt habe durch dieses Pärchen sagte ich zu dem Herrn,ob er auch Pornos drehen würde und sagte ihm beim weggehen,falls er nen Darsteller braucht kann er sich gerne an mich wenden,er wüßte ja wo er mich trifft,naja steh an der einen Angelstelle will meinen ersten Wurf machen kloppft er mir an die Schulter und sagt:Ja ich will bald mal einen produzieren und falls ich Interesse hätte,sollte ich mich an ihn wenden,da drückt der herr mir ne Visitenkarte (www.latex4life.de war es ) in die Hand und verschwindet.Ich fand es ja recht amüsant,sowas passiert ja auch nicht alle tage dachte ich mir und gleich danach das Wochende die zweite Story:

2. Geschichte

naja wir ein treffen vereinbart mit meinem Bruder und Cousin am Angelplatz mit gemütlichem grillen am Nachmittag an dem gleichen See,alles der Reihe nach erledigt,kommt der eine Aufseher vorbei,mit dem wir uns unterhalten haben.Er blickte dabei durch sein Fernglas um die Gegend zu kontrollieren .Da sagt er auf einmal: Diese Schweine vögeln am Sandstrand gegenüber und das am hellichten tag, ja wir haben natürlich auch unsere Feldstecher rausgeholt um das Liebesspiel von weiten zu beobachtet,als der gute Mann mit seiner Dame recht früh fertig war ,haben ihn mit lauten Pfiffen und Versager zurufen schnell vom Platz vergrault,muss sagen war zwar nicht die netteste Art ein Pärchen zu vergraulen,aber wir alle sogar der Aufseher haben uns dabei köstlich amüsiert. 

Bin ja mal gespannt was diesen Sommer noch kommt.


MFG Schnyder


----------



## bobbl (11. März 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Wah seit ihr böse


----------



## Ecky (11. März 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich hab mich letzten sommer halb tot gelacht als ich bei uns am vereinssee, welcher auch einen tretbootverleih hat, nen paar rotaugen am fangen war. Da fährt ein Vater mit seinem ca. 5 jahrigen sprösslind mit dem tretboot direkt neben meine  pose und sagt zu seinem kleinen:" jetzt musst du schön leise sein da beisst gleich ein fisch" und deutet auf meine pose.... ich konnte mich vor lachen kaum halten und bin erstmal  ne runde gelaufen. Es kam nur noch ein böser blick von dem herren dann sind sie weiter gefahren ..... leute gibts...


----------



## Terraxx (11. März 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Auf die Frage: "beissen die/sie" würd ich nur sagen:
"Nein sie könen die ruhig streicheln"


----------



## Benno86 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich muss sagen das mir Holland immer besser gefällt zum angeln^^
die Kontroleure sind imemr ganz verwundert wenn man denen sagt mann hätte noch nix gefangen und sind sonst eigentlich auch sehr freundlich.
Die Passanten gucken mal kurz das wars aber auch.
Wo wir häufiger angeln sind, sind immer Wasserskifahrer/Wakeboarder und andre Boote unterwegs die normalerweise auch imm freundlich grüßen oder einfach weiterfahren.
Das einzige was nervt ist, das da überall so wildpferde rumlaufen und so Kühe die mir schonmal das Anfutter wegfressen wollten oder man dreht sich um und steht auf einaml vor nem Pferd oder 3 oder 4^^


----------



## Oggens (18. März 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Coole Geschichte da kann man echt nur lachen lol die Alte hatte wohl gar kein Plan wa


----------



## gründler (18. März 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Gibs hier fische?

Weiß ich nicht meine Würmer schwitzen so,ich kühl die nur ab.



Was beißt hier am meisten?

Die Mücken.

lg


----------



## NoSaint (10. April 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Das Folgende hat zwar jetzt nichts direkt mit Passanten zutun aber passt dennoch ganz gut hier rein:q…

  Also heute morgen warn wir am See zum angeln, genauer gesagt an der Seestr. (der eine oder andere der Konstanz kennt, kennt das vielleicht)

  Naja wir kommen gegen 9 Uhr vormittags gut gelaunt ans Wasser und wollten Spinnfischen. Was wir schon gemerkt haben, dass sehr viele, oder zumindest mehr Angler unterwegs waren als normal, aber das sollte uns nicht weiter stören. Wer die Seestr. In Konstanz kenn, kennt auch die Rondells. Jedenfalls sind wir an das Rondell gegangen und wollten loslegen. Nur die Angler(Ansitzfischer), vom neben liegenden Rondell, hatten ihre Rute so doof ausgeworfen dass wir natürlich rein gekommen sind. Jedoch war das nicht so das Problem, die Angler waren sehr verständnisvoll und meinten lediglich: “kann ja mal passieren ist doch nicht so schlimm…“

  Nun ja das eigentliche dumme war nur der Angler der knapp neben uns geangelt hat(wieder ein Ansitzfischer) meinte doch dass er sich einmischen müsse#d|uhoh:. Zur Info, den Typ hab ich schon recht häufig dort beim Fischen gesehn und er ist mir schon immer total unsympathisch vorgekommen.

   Nun ja so in etwas lief dann das „Streitgespräch“ ab:

  Er(total arrogant und motzend): ihr scheint ja schon ziemlich dumm und unerfahren zu sein

  Ich: nein, ich fische mittlerweile seit gut 11 Jahren… (wollte erst garnich mit ihm reden)

  Er: Euch scheint wohl das Einschätzungsvermögen zu fehlen, das ist doch logisch dass die Schnüre der Ansitzfischer durch die Strömung so abgetrieben werden, bla und blub…

  Ich: was mischt du dich denn überhaupt ein, das mit der Schnurverwicklung geht nur mich und die anderen Angler was an. Und wer geht bitte im Voraus davon aus dass die anderen direkt hier vor unseren Füßen fischen…

  Er: ich will doch meine Angelfreunde in Schutz nehmen… Ich fische mittlerweile seit mehr als 31 Jahren und mir ist es noch nie passiert dass ich in die Schnüre von anderen gekommen bin.

  Ich (ziemlich genervt und pampig): ja, is ja klar, du bist hier der Oberangler, der immer die dicksten fische fängt und den kompletten See kennt, mit jeder noch so kleinen Strömung und Kehrströmung, du hast in  deinen 31 Jahren noch NIE anderen mal in die Schnüre geworfen du bist hier ja eh der beste, der Erfahrenste und klügste Fischer….

  Naja jedenfalls is der Typ dann endlich abgehauen. 

  Das witzige die anderen Angler (in deren Schnüre wir anfangs gelandet sind) sind noch mal her gekommen und haben gemeint, dass die diesen Depp auch nicht leiden könnten und wir einfach nicht auf den eingehen sollten:q. Da musste ich richtig lachen, da er noch was von Angelfreunden gesprochen hatte, der Idiot.

  Na ja das musste ich mir nun mal von der Seele reden.

  Ach ja, hier noch ne Skizze damit ihr versteht wie die Situation war.

  1-komischer Angler
  2-Wir
  3-Einer der anderen Angler, in dessen schnüre wir gekommen sind
  4-Anderer von den Beiden


----------



## BöhserZwerg (29. November 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



norwegenkiller schrieb:


> Da ich meist an der Alster fischen gehe, kenne ich das zu genüge! Am nervigsten finde ich die Frage: "Hast du überhaupt schon n Angelschein?"
> 
> Oder die Entenflüsterer: " Hier ist ein Naturschutzgebiet!"
> Ähhhm, nein die alster ist kein Naturschutzgebiet|evil:
> ...




Das kenn ich sehr gut.
Nur weil dort Schilder stehen,wo draufsteht:"Naturschutzgebiet                             
Verlassen der Wege verboten",gilt das nicht für uns Angler.Zumindest in unserem Fall


----------



## Angelsuchti (29. November 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

also das ist das beste was ich erlebt hab:
hab im sommer an einem kleinen teich geangelt, der eigentlich relativ versteckt liegt, folglich nicht so oft von passanten angesteuert wird... 
es war sehr heiß und die karpfen standen so 10 oder 15 m vom ufer weg direkt unter der wasseroberfläche, habe erstmal ein paar brotflocken reingeworfen um zu schauen ob sie hunger hatten. die karpfen haben das brot gleich genommen... ich habe meine rute fertiggemacht und beködert, auf einmal hör ich hinter mir ein krachen, wie als würde ein wildschwein durchs gebüsch brechen. "darfst du hier überhaupt angeln?" - in einer sagenhaften lautstärke. ich hab nur noch einen großen schwall gesehen und weg waren die karpfen #q:c
ich bin dann gleich weitergegangen, weil ich nicht absehen konnte wie ich dann weiter reagiert hätte...


----------



## zanderhirn (29. November 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

ich war diesen sommer einmal an der havel es war ca. 14uhr ich wollte mir ein paar kleine barsche fangen weil ich am aben auf aal gehen wollte.
ich steh am wasser werfe gemutlich meinen mini spinner bis eine ältere frau mit einem hunde kam.
sie sah mich da angeln wartete einen moment nach ca. einer minute machte sie ihren hund von der leine und der sprag ins wasser und schwamm hin und her da wo ich angelte.
ich sagt höflich zur der frau "könnten sie ihren hund bitte wieder anleinen sie sehen doch das ich da angel" und die frau sagte wortwörtlich "das ist aber der badeplatz von meinem hund" ich sagte nee das wasser gehört bestimmt nicht ihrem hund.
nach ein paar minuten diskutieren machte sie ihren hund an die leine und ging als sie an paar meter weiter weg war rief sie mir noch scheiss tierquäler hinterher.
warscheinlich wegen den fischen habe auch nicht weiter nachgefragt.


----------



## wusel345 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



angler jr. schrieb:


> echt zu geil diese ganzen geschichten eh
> 
> beim meeresangeln in hvide sande(dänemark) hatte ich mal einen großen hering gefangen ..
> den hab ich n schlach auffen kopp gegeben udn dan n stich ins herz udn dan kam so ein opa und meinte er ruft die polizei da wen ich den fisch nicht vernünftig töte.. was war daran falsch!!??
> echt überall nur spacken die keine ahnung haben^^



Vielleicht werden in Dänemark gefangene Fisch erschossen, erhängt oder mit dem Mini-Fallbeil getötet? :m


----------



## ArcticChar80 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich war wie so oft beim Anglen unter der Autobahnbrücke angefangen zu angeln. Nach nicht mal zwei Minuten hörte ich sehr viel muh. Das Muhen kam immer näher und nach fünf Minuten kam eine Herde Kühe auf mich zugelaufen. Sie verteilten sich an meinem Angelplatz. Ich ging sofort zu meinem Auto um zu verhindern, dass mein Auto beschädigt wird. Da sich die Kühe der sich in der befindlichen Hauptstraße näherten, rief ich die Polizei. Nach zwei mal eine Minute Klingeln lassen gab ich es auf. Kurz darauf kamen zwei Jogger ganz aufgeregt vorbei und sagten: Da laufen Kühe auf die Straße!! hast du das gesehen??? - Na klar habe ich das. Dann versuch mal die Polizei anzurufen. Die machen grade Mittagspause. Bitte nicht wecken!! Dann ein sehr komischer Blick zu mir herüber.
Einer hatte ein Handy dabei und nach einer Minute klingeln der Satz: Die machen wirklich ein Nickerchen.
Noch ein Versuch: nach 30 sek dann endlich ein Gespräch.
******* noch mal aufgelegt! Der Jogger rief ein drittes Mal an. "Was war denn das bitte?....Hier laufen Kühe auf die Hauptstraße.......Wo ich bin??.... Unter der Autobahn in xxxx da wo der xxxxx fließt in der xxxx..... nein, die Kühe können nicht auf die Autobahn.....Wie wenden sie sich an die Autobahnpolizei..... Nein das gibts nicht, aufgelegt.was ist denn das hier? wollen die mich verarschen????"
Vierter Anruf bei der Polizei: Ganz laut und energisch: ES LAUFEN KÜHE AUF DIE XXXXXSTRASSE-UNFALLGEFAHR-GELLE!....Wie ich soll nicht frech werden.... Hier können .....Das wäre schön, wenn sie sich darum kümmern"-
Gespräch beendet.
Der andere Jogger sagte nur: Na das ist ja nen dolles Ding, wir zahlen Steuern........... Wir verabschiedeten uns.
Nach einer halben Stunde wechselte ich die Stelle und fuhr Richtung Hauptstraße. Jetzt der Hammer:
Da standen 10 Kühe innerhalb eines Polizeiabsperrbandes welches mit Metallstöcken aufgestellt war, eine Kuh fraß das Band und bestimmt 6 Kühe liefen wieder frei herum. Ich konnte mich vor Lachen nicht mehr halten. Nur leider hatte ich keinen Fotoapparat dabei.
Noch lieber hätte ich die Aktion gesehen, bei der die Polizisten die Kühe dareingetrieben haben.
Ich muss jetzt noch schmunzeln.
Mit Kühen beim Angeln habe ich schon vieles erlebt, aber nicht so was.
MfG


----------



## Paradize (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hab auch was gutes :q

War mitn Kumpel Karpfenangeln an einem Teich. Ist etwas abgelegen , kommen trotzdem immer paar Leute mit ihren Hunden.

Wir saßen übers Wochenende dort mit Zelt. Unser Angelplatz lagt an dem "Hundebadeplatz". Von dort aus kann man am besten an die kleine Insel in der Mitte des Teiches werfen.

Eine Frau kommt mit ihren Hund an...

Frau:Müssen sie unbedingt hier Angeln ? Das ist der Hundebadeplatz

Wir:Hier ist auch ein guter Platz zum Angeln , weil das der einzigste Ort ist wo man gut an die Insel heranwerfen kann.

Frau:Nebenan ist doch auch ein Platz warum gehen sie nicht da hin ?

Wir:Weil wir hier immer Angeln , glauben sie ernsthaft wir bauen unsere Sachen nun nebenan auf ?

Frau:Gucken sie sich doch mal um , hier ist doch alles total matschig und dreckig , nebenan ist es viel besser

Wir: Wir bleiben hier  , außerdem ist das ein Angelteich und kein Hundebadeteich.

Frau: Haben sie überhaupt einen Angelnschein ? Sie dürfen hier doch gar nicht Angeln !

Wir: Schönen Tag noch !

Paar Tage später habe ich erfahren das die Frau zu der Geschäftsstelle unseres Vereins gegangen ist und sich beschwert hat.


War schon ne verrückte Begegnung , hat man aber leider oft mit Hundebesitzern am Wasser die ihre Hunde einfach neben dem Angelplatz reinjagen ohne vorher zu fragen , und wenn man dann was sagt wird gleich rummgemeckert und beschimpft.


----------



## Parasol (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hallo,



Paradize schrieb:


> ...................................................
> 
> Paar Tage später habe ich erfahren das die Frau zu der Geschäftsstelle unseres Vereins gegangen ist und sich beschwert hat.
> 
> ...



wenn das stimmt: der Mann ist völlig untauglich für das Amt eines Vorstands.

So kann man das Image der Angler jedenfalls nicht positiv beeinflussen. Gerade das wäre aber sehr wichtig.


----------



## Berlinerstar (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Verbots Schilder aufstellen, Hundebaden verboten!!!
fertig aus


----------



## BöhserZwerg (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Berlinerstar schrieb:


> Verbots Schilder aufstellen, Hundebaden verboten!!!
> fertig aus



Mir gehts genauso!HUNDE HABEN AM GEWÄSSER GAR NIX VERLOREN..bei uns s******* die überallhin und verscheuchen mit ihrem Bellen und ihrem Schwimmen die Fische!!!!!!!:e|splat:


----------



## Paradize (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht genau obs der Vorstand war , hatte das nur iwie grad im Kopf. Kann auch jemand anderes gewesen sein.


----------



## Doc Plato (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



BigWels schrieb:


> Mir gehts genauso!HUNDE HABEN AM GEWÄSSER GAR NIX VERLOREN..bei uns s******* die überallhin und verscheuchen mit ihrem Bellen und ihrem Schwimmen die Fische!!!!!!!:e|splat:



Die Tiere können nichts dafür! Die Halter sind die Ansprechpartner!

Schönen Gruß von einem angelnden Hundebesitzer.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Berlinerstar schrieb:


> Verbots Schilder aufstellen, Hundebaden verboten!!!
> fertig aus


 
naja ... aufstellen kann ja mal praktisch jeder jedes ...

aber wenn dann trotzdem ein Hund badet?

Auf wessen Flur liegt denn das Gewässer? 
Auf Gemeindegrund?

Wir dürfen bei uns an einem Gewässer, auch inzwischen Tendez Hundesee, keine Schulder aufstellen, da wir nur die Nutzungsrechte zum Angeln haben (Grundbucheintrag sogar),
das Gebiet aber auf Gemeindegrund (3 Gemeinden) und die das Baden von Hunden usw. erlaubt.


----------



## Ulli3D (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich versteh die Reaktionen nicht. Es gibt nun mal nicht nur Angler sondern auch Nichtangler. Selbst wenn da ein Naturschutzgebiet ist, kann der Hund, so lange er angeleint ist, ins Wasser. Etwas mehr Ruhe, Gelassenheit und Toleranz macht das Miteinander einfacher und leichter. 

Klar ist das ärgerlich, wenn so ein Paddler durch die Schnur fährt aber, er hat genau so ein Recht, das Wasser zu nutzen, wie der Angler und, wenn ich an einem bekannten Hundebadeplatz angle, dann muss mir auch klar sein, dass da Hunde baden.


----------



## Harbour (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Was auch gegen nervige Passanten (besonders die mit Kindern) hilft wenn man mitten in der Walachei hockt, ist ein Nachruf dass sie doch bitte auf die Bärenfallen im Gebüsch aufpassen sollen... Ist manchmal recht witzig, sollte man jedoch nicht zu oft machen 

lg harbour


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ulli, leider gibt es oft kein Miteinander, keine Rücksichtnahme .. oft vll. auch gegenseitig

aber der Thread heißt "nervige Passanten" und es gibt nervige Hundehalter, extrem nervige, die genau dort, wo man angelt eben dann auch hingehen und sogar ihre Steckchen für den Hund hinwerfen ...


----------



## Brassenwürger (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Diese Schilder habe ich erst am Sonntag an der Doven Elbe/Eichbaumsee entdeckt! Es geht also! Gewisse, begrenzte Bereiche, in denen Hunde tun dürfen, was sie tun wollen! Allerdings sollten sich die Hundebesitzer auch daran halten. Denn Hunde können ja nicht lesen....

Ansonsten ist es durchaus möglich, Kompromisse zu schaffen....#6


----------



## Berlinerstar (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Die Tiere können nichts dafür! Die Halter sind die Ansprechpartner!
> 
> Schönen Gruß von einem angelnden Hundebesitzer.



Genau das hat meine Frau auch gesagt |wavey:


----------



## sunny070182 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hi Leute, ich hab auch noch was.....

Ich lag eines Sommermorgens noch schön im Zelt da kam auf einmal so ein halbes Kalb in mein Zelt gestürmt. Ich wusste garnicht wie mir geschar.....
Als er dann fluchtartig das Zelt verliess bin ich raus um den/ die Besitzer/in zur rede zu stellen......nichts.....
Da ich es auf karpfen abgesehen hatte, hatte ich meine Ruten auf meinem 4er rod pod ( bei uns im Verein darf man mit 4 Ruten fischen )
Ich glaub ihr könnt euch denken was kommt.....
Klar, der blöde Köter springt links neben meinen Ruten ins wasser, schimmte schön nach rechts durch alle Ruten und dann wieder aus dem Wasser. Als meine Funke dann im Zelt los ging hatt er sich so erschrocken und ist sammt aller Schnüre gerant als wäre der Teufel hinter ihm her. 
Wärend ich die Ruten auf dem pod festhielt und schreiend nach der Besitzerin ausschau hielt hatte ich sie endlich gefunden!
Sie hatte nür ihren Hund aus den Schnüren befreit und sich noch nicht einmal entschuldigt!
Als ich sie darauf aufmerksam gemacht habe, dass der Hund garnicht frei rumlaufen darf wegen brut und legezeit der vögel wurde sie auch noch beleidigend!
Ich sagte nur noch zu ihr, dass sie sich lieber vom acker machen soll sonst wüsste ich nicht, was passiert.......
Das war das härteste Erlebnis mit Passanten das ich hatte


----------



## Mr. Gingles (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Paradize schrieb:


> Hab auch was gutes :q
> 
> War mitn Kumpel Karpfenangeln an einem Teich. Ist etwas abgelegen , kommen trotzdem immer paar Leute mit ihren Hunden.
> 
> ...



Hi,

sorry aber der Platz ist meiner Meinung nach auch "blöd" gewählt. Wenn dor ein Badeplatz für Hunde ist, ist das doch normal das die Hundebesitzer ihre Hunde dort schwimmen lassen. Ist auch ihr gutes Recht. Im Endeffekt hast du selbst die Schuld!!  

Verstehe auch das dich das genervt hat, aber denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## Udo561 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hi,
sorry , aber ich glaube nicht das an einem Gewässer ein Hundebadeplatz ausgeschildert ist .
Ein wenig Rücksicht aufeinander und dann klappt das schon .
Es ist doch immer so , die Angler schimpfen über Bootsfahrer , Hundebesitzer oder was weis der Geier.
Bootsfahrer schimpfen über Angler , Kanufahrer oder Surfer.
Autofahrer über die Radfahrer , usw. 
Es geht nur miteinander , aber so manch ein Zeitgenosse will das nicht einsehen.

Selbst als Bootsangler hat man es mit nervigen Passanten zu tun , es gibt da Leute die schreien über den ganzen See und fragen ob man schon was gefangen hat.
Andere nichtangelnde Bootsfahrer nähren sich einem in Gleitfahrt und stoppen 5 Meter vorm Boot auf und haben nichts anderes zu tun als einem zu erzählen das man auch einen Angelschein braucht wenn man angelt.
So kann man das beliebig fortsetzen , seine Ruhe hat man in den seltensten Fällen .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Paradize (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Mr. Gingles schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sorry aber der Platz ist meiner Meinung nach auch "blöd" gewählt. Wenn dor ein Badeplatz für Hunde ist, ist das doch normal das die Hundebesitzer ihre Hunde dort schwimmen lassen. Ist auch ihr gutes Recht. Im Endeffekt hast du selbst die Schuld!!
> 
> Verstehe auch das dich das genervt hat, aber denk mal drüber nach.



Das ist kein offizieler "Hundebadeplatz" , dort ist die einzigste Stelle wo die Hunde ins Wasser können weil es flach reingeht.


----------



## Mr. Gingles (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Paradize schrieb:


> Das ist kein offizieler "Hundebadeplatz" , dort ist die einzigste Stelle wo die Hunde ins Wasser können weil es flach reingeht.



Ok, das wusste ich nicht...Sorry:m

Dort wird man jedoch immer mit soetwas rechnen müssen. mehr als vielleicht an anderen Stellen. Weiß nicht ob ich das wollen würde #c

Hatte selber genug solcher Begegnungen, und weiß das diese Leute aber auch garkeine Rücksicht nehmen.!!! #qUnd bevor ich mir den Tag so vermiesen lasse weiche ich lieber aus und habe meine Ruhe. Andernfalls hätte ich sellten einen Stressfreien Angeltag. Und genau das ist es was ich will.....IN RUHE ANGELN#6


----------



## Gardenfly (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Mr. Gingles schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sorry aber der Platz ist meiner Meinung nach auch "blöd" gewählt. Wenn dor ein Badeplatz für Hunde ist, ist das doch normal das die Hundebesitzer ihre Hunde dort schwimmen lassen. Ist auch ihr gutes Recht. Im Endeffekt hast du selbst die Schuld!!
> 
> Verstehe auch das dich das genervt hat, aber denk mal drüber nach.



Falsch, laut Fischereigesetz ist die Fischereirecht untrennbar mit dem Gewässerbesitz verbunden (ausser bei Bundeswasserstraßen) soll heissen: ob Vereinseigentum oder nur Gepachtet das ist euers und keiner würde auf den eigen Grundstück fremde Hunde spielen lassen.


----------



## Mr. Gingles (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Falsch, laut Fischereigesetz ist die Fischereirecht untrennbar mit dem Gewässerbesitz verbunden (ausser bei Bundeswasserstraßen) soll heissen: ob Vereinseigentum oder nur Gepachtet das ist euers und keiner würde auf den eigen Grundstück fremde Hunde spielen lassen.



Hmm..es soll aber auch Gewässer geben die zur Allgemeinnutzung freigegeben sind.  Bei und sind es halt öffentliche Gewässer. Hätte ja sein können das es bei ihm genau so ist.
Ausserdem hatte er geschrieben das er wisse das dort Passanten mit ihren Hunden spazieren gehen und diese dort auch baden lassen, ergo wusste er auch das es nervig werden könnte. Hatte sich jedoch trotzdem dort aufgebaut. 

Und darauf bezog sich auch mein posting:g


----------



## Paradize (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Klar weiß ich das die Leute dort ihre Hunde reinlassen wollen , da wir weiter hinten an einer Insel fischen können sie ja auch ein wenig vorne rumplantschen , zumindest wenn die Besitzer freundlich sind.

Diese Frau allerdings war total daneben. Die wollte ja sogar das wir alles abbauen , ein Platz weiter aufbauen , damit sie ihren dämmlichen Hund da mal eben baden lassen hätte können

Am schlimmsten sind aber immernoch die , die ihren Hund einfach ins Wasser jagen , ohne vorher was zu sagen #q


----------



## Mr. Gingles (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Paradize schrieb:


> Klar weiß ich das die Leute dort ihre Hunde reinlassen wollen , da wir weiter hinten an einer Insel fischen können sie ja auch ein wenig vorne rumplantschen , zumindest wenn die Besitzer freundlich sind.
> 
> Diese Frau allerdings war total daneben. Die wollte ja sogar das wir alles abbauen , ein Platz weiter aufbauen , damit sie ihren dämmlichen Hund da mal eben baden lassen hätte können
> 
> Am schlimmsten sind aber immernoch die , die ihren Hund einfach ins Wasser jagen , ohne vorher was zu sagen #q


Alles klar da kann ich deine Aufregung natürlich gut verstehen. Ich hätte mich auch geärgert, wenn dort ein so Perfieder  Mensch ankommt der glaubt es wäre sein eigener See.


----------



## Gardenfly (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Die wollte einfach Macht ausüben, da es einige Leute gibt die Glauben das man angelt statt zu arbeiten, gilt man in der Rangordnung als niedriger.


----------



## Hackersepp (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Appropos Passanten:

Man braucht nur meine Signatur   #6

(Die Bayern unter euch werden es verstehen, die nervigen Preissn Touris)  *duckundweg*


----------



## diemai (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

@ Brassenwürger

Diese Schilder und der Hundestrand sind schon seit Jahren da , die Pferdeschwemme sogar noch länger .

Dieser Hundestrand sorgt bei mir beim Bootsangeln immer wieder für Erheiterung ,....ca. 1 1/2 Wurfweiten etwas schräg davor befindet sich ein markanter Unterwasserberg , den ich öfter 'mal beackern tue .

Das ewige Gekläffe da nervt zwar ganz schön , aber am geilsten finde ich , wie die Hundehalter sich andauernd die Seele aus'm Leib schreien , wenn ihre Fiffis 'mal nicht so wollen wie sie , ........alles Gestörte in meinen Augen#q , ......wie krank kann man sein #c???

Der Nachteil der ganzen Geschiche ist allerdings , das man beim Uferangeln am GESAMTEN Uferstreifen ständig mit gesenktem Haupt vom Weg zum Wasser gehen sollte(nur am Hundestrand selbst bleiben die Schuhe garantiert sauber ;+:v!) .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## wusel345 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Appropos Passanten:
> 
> Man braucht nur meine Signatur  #6
> 
> (Die Bayern unter euch werden es verstehen, die nervigen Preissn Touris)  *duckundweg*


 
Hi Sepp,

die "nervigen Touris" |supergri und wenn sie dann auch noch aus Preissn sind und eventuell angeln wollen |supergri oder angelnde Kollegen sind. Himmihergottzefix |supergri.

Ich fahre seit mehr als 20 Jahren im Urlaub ins untere Altmühltal. Habe dort in meiner kinderlosen Zeit viel in der Altmühl gefischt. Die Betreiber des Gasthauses, dass seit dieser Zeit meine Anlaufstation ist, waren immer voll zufrieden über ihr volles Haus. War eine reine Anglerpension. Immer ausgebucht im Frühjahr/Sommer. Seit der RMD-Kanal gebaut wurde herrscht dort Flaute in Bezug auf Touri-Angler (was ich im Übrigen nicht verstehe) und das Haus ist nur noch zum Teil ausgebucht. Umsatzeinbußen sind zu verzeichnen. Auch der Fischereiaufseher vom örtlichen Fischereiverein sowie auch sein Verein sind bestrebt, wieder mehr angelnde Touristen in den Landkreis zu holen, da diese ein gutes Zubrot zur Vereinskasse bedeutet. Altarme, die früher für "Angeltouristen" nicht zur Befischung freigegeben waren, sind frei gegeben worden, um die Sache für uns "Urlaubsangler" attraktiver zu gestalten. 

Darum nehme ich deine Signatur nicht so ganz ernst, denn auch im letzten Urlaub habe ich bayrische Anglerkollegen kennen gelernt, mich mit ihnen unterhalten und die waren durch die Bank total nett.  Aber es wird auch Leute geben, die deine Signatur mißverstehen könnten und darum nie in den Genuss kommen, in dieser herrlichen Umgebung zu fischen. Wäre schade!

Aber, was wäre das Leben doch Langweilig ohne die ewige Sticheleien zwischen Bayern und Preissn |supergri|supergri|supergri.


----------



## Ulli3D (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Falsch, laut Fischereigesetz ist die Fischereirecht untrennbar mit dem Gewässerbesitz verbunden (ausser bei Bundeswasserstraßen) soll heissen: ob Vereinseigentum oder nur Gepachtet das ist euers und keiner würde auf den eigen Grundstück fremde Hunde spielen lassen.



Was umfasst denn das Fischereirecht? Doch nur die Hege von Fischen und ein paar anderen Wasserbewohnern, oder? Da steht nichts von schwimmen, baden oder sonst was drin.


----------



## Gardenfly (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Was umfasst denn das Fischereirecht? Doch nur die Hege von Fischen und ein paar anderen Wasserbewohnern, oder? Da steht nichts von schwimmen, baden oder sonst was drin.



Da sind auch Besitzverhälltnisse geklärt (im NdS FGes. als erster Satz), dieses Recht ist sehr hoch angesetzt, damit haben die Grünen Zwangsenteignungen von Wiesenbesitzern gerechtfertigt, bevor es entsprechende Naturschutzgesetze gab.


----------



## Ulli3D (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Und selbst der Besitz, nicht die Pacht der Fischereirechte bringt Dir als Angler nichts, es sei denn  Du bist der Besitzer. Dann könntest Du das fremde Nutzen des Gewässers verbieten. Als einfaches Vereinsmitglied darfst Du nichts.


----------



## Boendall (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

War eher lustig als nervig:
Mein älterer Herr hat zu seinem 50er die Angelrunde und die Verwandten, die angeln, an den Gösselsdorfer See eingeladen.

Damit nicht zuviel Leute auf einmal sind hat er in eine 6er eine 4er Gruppe aufgeteilt, jeweils eine Woche, nur er opferte sich und blieb 14 Tage.

Ich war bei der 2 (4er) Gruppe dabei.
Mein Altvorderer und ich angelten vom Ufer aus, unsere 2 Kumpels waren mit dem Boot unterwegs. Wir sitzen so da geniessen einen wärmeren Herbststag (immerhin wars schon Oktober) plötzlich hören wir ein Planschen (ich als erster).

Ich schau also etwas in die Richtung (wir fischten in einer kleinen Bucht) biegt da eine ca 60-80 jährige Dame im Badeanzug schwimmenderweise in unsere Bucht (Wasser hatte so 12-14Grad). Die fragte recht höflich ob wir hier fischen, wir antworteten "Ja" sie umschwamm auch recht freundlich unsere Posen (weitläufig) und dann war erst mal Ruhe.

Mein Dad so "Die hat aber auch nen guten Kreislauf, ist recht rüstig" und wir hatten wieder ein Gesprächsthema so "Was einem nicht alles am Wasser passiert". Mir wärs viel zu kalt gewesen zum Schwimmen.

Eine halbe Stunde später steht besagte Dame hinter uns und wir quatschen ein wenig. Haben ihr dann auch gesagt, dass sie eigentlich ganz schön fit ist für ihr Alter, bei den Wassertemperaturen schwimmen und so.

Im Laufe des Gespräches kamen wir halt auf die "früher war alles besser" Schiene.

Sie war etwas esotherisch angehaucht (das hörte man aus dem Gepräch) ABER der Knüller war: "Es gibt Leute die mögen mich nicht, die benutzen Maschinen um das Wasser im See zu kühlen, damit ich nicht mehr so lange schwimmen kann, früher schwamm ich noch im November.(O-Ton der Dame)"

Ich schaute meinen Dad an er mich, beide doch leicht verwundert (wollte die uns verar*en oder meint sie das ernst). Nach weiteren 20 Minuten wussten wir, sie meint das ernst.

Egal sie zog von dannen und wir angelten weiter.

Unsere Kollegen draussen mit E-Motor am Boot unterwegs. Somit wusste ich wer diese "bösen" Menschen waren, die das Wasser kalt machen#6#6#6

Natürlich wurden unsere 2 Bootsfischer ab diesem Zeitpunkt mit "Na wieder genug Wasser gekühlt?" begrüsst, wenn sie zur Jause oder auf ein Bier den Heimathafen (unseren Platz) anliefen.

So entwickelte sich aufgrund der Phantasie einer älteren Dame ein Running Gag für den Urlaub:m 



Ansonsten hatten wir nur einmal Problem mit einem Passanten, der der Meinung war, dass er an unseren Teichen spazieren gehen darf ohne Einverstsändniss.
Er argumentierte: "Das ist hier Brunnenschutzgebiet und ihr seid nicht beim Brunnenschutz" (Anscheinend glaubte er dass der Brunnenschutz sich aus der Landwehr entwickelt hat)
Aber ohne lange Diskusionen 133 angerufen und hat sich dann erledigt (Kumpel kennt die Polizisten in der Umgebung gut, weil er Feuerwehrkomandant bei uns war.)

Das Spazieren wäre ja an sich nicht das Problem gewesen, da es uns ja nicht schmerzt aber diese :"Ich mach das, weil ich im Recht bin!"-Einstellung, gepaart mit Respektlosigkeit gegenüber Mitmenschen (was sich in diversen Beleidigungen ausdrückte) machen dann eben einen Rundgang an den Teichen unmöglich. Wie es so schön heißt: Wie man in den Wald hineinruft.


----------



## Gardenfly (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

... das würde bedeuten, das du als Mieter eines Hauses, es dulden musst das fremde Leute Party in deinen Wohnzimmer feiern dürfen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> ... das würde bedeuten, das du als Mieter eines Hauses, es dulden musst das fremde Leute Party in deinen Wohnzimmer feiern dürfen.



Du verwechselst Hausrecht mit Ausübungsrecht.
Als Angler bist Du in aller Regel lediglich zur Ausübung der Fischerei berechtigt, nix anderes. Du hast weder Anspruch darauf, dieses Recht alleine auszuüben, noch es an einem bestimmten, für Dich reservierten Platz auszuüben, noch anderen Personen die Nutzung zu verbieten. Du hast nichtmal das Recht, andere mehr als vermeidbar in der Ausübung deren Nutzung zu stören, geschweige denn sie durch Deine Nutzung zu gefährden.

Lediglich an einem Privatgewässer, dessen Eigentümer oder Pächter Du bist, kannst Du die Nutzung des Gewässers im Rahmen der Gesetze bestimmen. 

Gesetzeswidrige Nutzung ( z.B. Baden bei Badeverbot ) kannst Du lediglich bei den Ordnungsbehörden melden.


----------



## Anglerniki (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ja die Passanten mit Hunden...

Ich bin 14 und leider haben die leute überhaupt keinen respekt vor jüngeren|gr:
Wenn ich sie darum bitte den hund aus dem wasser zu nehmen weil ich hier angel dann kommt meistens auch nur eine freche antwort. Unser vereinsgewässer liegt dazu noch in einem gebiet in dem Hunde allgemein anzuleinen sin!
also sowas lasse ich mir nicht bieten... Entweder hole ich mein handy raus und rufe die polizei(so weit kommt es selten weil die hundbesitzer dann schon wieder weg sind#6)
oder ich sag einfach das sie doch aufpassen solllten wegen ratten gift( ist natürlich keins!)
So im motto:" Ich würde meinen Hund hier nicht baden lassen.
Aber auf der anderen Seite lobe ich natürlich auch Hundebesitzer die ihren Hund vorschriftsmäßig an der leine haben.



Zu Schwarzanglern sage ich meistens nur, dass ich aufpassen würde weil die aufseher hier mindestens einmal am tag kontrolieren würden. und dann sind ja die 250€ strafe noch das geringste übel...Das wirkt#6

Der eine meinte darauf: "egal soll er doch herkommen dann hau ich dem eine!" darauf ich: das will ich sehen ich ruf gleich mal an... Handy gezückt und weg war er#6


----------



## Gardenfly (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du verwechselst Hausrecht mit Ausübungsrecht.
> Als Angler bist Du in aller Regel lediglich zur Ausübung der Fischerei berechtigt, nix anderes. Du hast weder Anspruch darauf, dieses Recht alleine auszuüben, noch es an einem bestimmten, für Dich reservierten Platz auszuüben, noch anderen Personen die Nutzung zu verbieten. Du hast nichtmal das Recht, andere mehr als vermeidbar in der Ausübung deren Nutzung zu stören, geschweige denn sie durch Deine Nutzung zu gefährden.
> 
> Lediglich an einem Privatgewässer, dessen Eigentümer oder Pächter Du bist, kannst Du die Nutzung des Gewässers im Rahmen der Gesetze bestimmen.
> ...



Als Vereinsmitglied ist man Miteigentümer/Pächter eines Grundstückes (im Wasser), ich kenne einen Pachtvertrag, in dem die Gemeinde als Verpächter dem Verein nur Gestattet Passanten 1,5m vom Gewässer zu vertreiben normalerweise sind die Flächen grösser (steht in euren Pachtverträgen).


----------



## Ulli3D (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Irrtum, Eigentümer oder Pächter ist der Verein, vertreten durch den Vorstand. Als Vereinsmitglied darf man das Gemeingut des Vereins ggf. nutzen, abhängig von der jeweiligen Satzung. 

Wäre ja noch schöner, da hat sich der Verein ein neues Vereinsheim gebaut und der Miteigentümer Gardenfly zieht um und will seinen Anteil vom Heim ausgezahlt bekommen oder, der Verein hat das Heim noch nicht abbezahlt und weil Gardenfly ja für den Bau des Heimes gestimmt hat, muss er, obwohl er wegzieht weiter für die Hypotheken auf dem Vereinsheim zahlen. 

Ach ja, das Vertreiben ist im Pachtvertag garantiert anders ausgedrückt , wobei ich schon bezweifle, dass so etwas im Pachtvertrag festgehalten ist aber in D ist ja vieles möglich.

Und, Verein bist in diesem Fall NICHT Du! Das sind die in der Satzung und beim Vereinsregister eingetragenen Vertretungsberechtigte des Vereins (Vorstand), in der Regel der 1. Vorsitzende gemeinsam mit einem weiteren Vorstandsmitglied.

Einfach freundlich und den Ball flach halten, dann bekommst Du auch weniger Ärger. Wie schnell ruft ein von Dir angegangener Passant die Polizei und beschwert sich, dass Du ein Messer gezückt hast und gesagt, dass Du die Töle (den Hund) platt machst, wenn er nicht sofort verschwindet. Viel Vergnügen #d , selbst wenn es nicht stimmt bist Du es, der die Probleme bekommt, denn, ein Messer hast Du bei Dir und dann wünsch ich Dir nur, dass das keines von den martialischen Teilen ist, die im Messer Trööt angesprochen wurden, ist.


----------



## wingi (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Mal wieder zum Thema....

Ich saß mal beim Gemeinschaftsangeln und hatte schon viele Fragen von Passanten geduldig beantwortet (mache ich eigentlich immer). Als dann aber ein älterer Grisgram mit seinem Hund vorbeikam und einen Lärmangriff im naheliegenden Gebüsch verübte, konnte ich mich leider nicht zu einem Gespräch durchringen.

Passant: Naaaaaa, was fängt man denn hier?
Ich (grimmig): Wenns gut läuft... FISCHE!!!!

...Gespräch beendet


----------



## eric_d. (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Richtig nervig wirds wenn das Gespräch dann nicht endet.


----------



## Flynn (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

@ eric_d.

Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung !


----------



## leopard_afrika (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

wenn es passanten gibt, die euch wirklich nerven wollen, dann kann ich euch verstehen, aber ich weiß, daß ich angler, die ich treffe, auch gerne nach ihrem fang frage und ich weiß, daß ich auch nicht der "alleinherscher" an einer angelstelle bin. wenn es also keine stelle ist, die "nur" dem angeln vorbestimmt ist, zeige ich mich eher kommunikativ und ernte dami viel eher zustimmung und "verstehen", als wenn ich "gnatzig" reagiere.
 wie ich anderweitig schon ma postete, die netttesten "passanten" traf ich, als ich wirklich freundlich rede und antwort  gab, "trotz hund" begrüßten mich die leute mehr als freundlich abends im biergarten!


----------



## Pit der Barsch (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich konnte dieses Jahr beobachten wie eine arogante Spaziergängerin ihren Hund einem Angler an die Kiepe pissen ließ.
Der Angler saß aufen Stuhl hat es nicht bemerkt.
Ich stand auf der anderen Seite |bigeyesund ich muß sagen das mir da echt die Worte fehten.|kopfkrat


----------



## Bassey (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich rede beim Ansitzangeln ganz gern mit Leuten die vorbei kommen... Gerade im Sommer habe ich dann auch mal den jacky und kalte Cola dabei (nein, ich besaufe mich nicht beim Angeln, trink 3 oder 4 Stück und biete dann netten leuten auch mal einen an wenn es Abends ist...) und es kommen manchmal ganz interessante Gespräche dabei herum. Manchmal ist dann auch die Gitarre dabei und es ist ein toller Abend. Ja, ich weiß ich bin zum Angeln da, wenn ich nix fange, weil ich die Gitarre bespiele, dann ist es eben so, aber ich bin halt am Wasser um wirklich abzuschalten ;-)
Und wenn dann ein nettes Gespräch des Weges herbeizieht, ist es eben so...


----------



## leopard_afrika (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Ich konnte dieses Jahr beobachten wie eine arogante Spaziergängerin ihren Hund einem Angler an die Kiepe pissen ließ.
> Der Angler saß aufen Stuhl hat es nicht bemerkt.
> Ich stand auf der anderen Seite |bigeyesund ich muß sagen das mir da echt die Worte fehten.|kopfkrat


ich kenne keinen befehl für einen hund, daß er nun "extra" an einen bestimmten ort pissen soll, selbst wenn, wäre das dem angler bestimmt aufgefallen!  und vlt. hat es die "arrogante" hundehalterin ja auch nicht mitbekommen? oder vlt. auch erst viel zu spät? und vlt. war ihr das einfach zu peinlich, etwas zu sagen?


----------



## padotcom (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Bassey schrieb:


> Ich rede beim Ansitzangeln ganz gern mit Leuten die vorbei kommen... Gerade im Sommer habe ich dann auch mal den jacky und kalte Cola dabei (nein, ich besaufe mich nicht beim Angeln, trink 3 oder 4 Stück und biete dann netten leuten auch mal einen an wenn es Abends ist...) und es kommen manchmal ganz interessante Gespräche dabei herum. Manchmal ist dann auch die Gitarre dabei und es ist ein toller Abend. Ja, ich weiß ich bin zum Angeln da, wenn ich nix fange, weil ich die Gitarre bespiele, dann ist es eben so, aber ich bin halt am Wasser um wirklich abzuschalten ;-)
> Und wenn dann ein nettes Gespräch des Weges herbeizieht, ist es eben so...


 
Mensch, ich sollte mal in deiner Gegend angeln kommen.
So stell ich mir das vor! :vik:


----------



## ernie1973 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Bassey schrieb:


> Ich rede beim Ansitzangeln ganz gern mit Leuten die vorbei kommen... Gerade im Sommer habe ich dann auch mal den jacky und kalte Cola dabei (nein, ich besaufe mich nicht beim Angeln, trink 3 oder 4 Stück und biete dann netten leuten auch mal einen an wenn es Abends ist...) und es kommen manchmal ganz interessante Gespräche dabei herum. Manchmal ist dann auch die Gitarre dabei und es ist ein toller Abend. Ja, ich weiß ich bin zum Angeln da, wenn ich nix fange, weil ich die Gitarre bespiele, dann ist es eben so, aber ich bin halt am Wasser um wirklich abzuschalten ;-)
> Und wenn dann ein nettes Gespräch des Weges herbeizieht, ist es eben so...


 
Das hört sich sehr gemütlich an!

Solltest Du mal in Köln zum angeln sein, dann sag´ Bescheid - keine Angst - Gitarre spielen werde ich nicht, aber den Jacky & die Coke bringe ich dann gerne mit!

;O)

Ernie


----------



## Dart (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Ich konnte dieses Jahr beobachten wie eine arogante Spaziergängerin ihren Hund einem Angler an die Kiepe pissen ließ.
> Der Angler saß aufen Stuhl hat es nicht bemerkt.
> Ich stand auf der anderen Seite |bigeyesund ich muß sagen das mir da echt die Worte fehten.|kopfkrat


Ich habe leider auch schon Legionen ignoranter, arroganter und überheblicher Hundebesitzer (und andere Nervtöter) kennengelernt:r....wenn ich "Die" aufrechne gegen die ignoranten, arroganten und überheblichen Angler die ich im Laufe meiner Karriere kennengelernt habe.....hält sich das gut die Waage.|uhoh:


----------



## wusel345 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Bassey schrieb:


> Ich rede beim Ansitzangeln ganz gern mit Leuten die vorbei kommen... Gerade im Sommer habe ich dann auch mal den jacky und kalte Cola dabei (nein, ich besaufe mich nicht beim Angeln, trink 3 oder 4 Stück und biete dann netten leuten auch mal einen an wenn es Abends ist...) und es kommen manchmal ganz interessante Gespräche dabei herum. Manchmal ist dann auch die Gitarre dabei und es ist ein toller Abend. Ja, ich weiß ich bin zum Angeln da, wenn ich nix fange, weil ich die Gitarre bespiele, dann ist es eben so, aber ich bin halt am Wasser um wirklich abzuschalten ;-)
> Und wenn dann ein nettes Gespräch des Weges herbeizieht, ist es eben so...


 
Und ich dachte schon, ich wäre der Einzigste am Wasser, der das Angeln nicht so verbissen sieht. Bisher hat mich noch kein Spaziergänger angemacht, geschweige denn genervt. Ich beantworte auch gerne jede Frage in Bezug aufs Angeln, zu unseren Vereinsgewässern und welche Fische dort schwimmen. So kommen manchmal ganz interessante Gespräche zustande, nicht nur übers Angeln. 
Und im Hochsommer, wenn mal jemand mit seinem Wuffi vorbei kommt und der Hund möchte sich abkühlen, weil die Stelle, an der ich gerade sitze ideal dafür ist, dann lass ich das Tier ins Wasser. Da mein Köder meist 20 - 30 Meter vom Ufer entfernt im Wasser liegt stört mich das in keinster Weise. So "freunde" ich mich nicht nur mit dem Hundebesitzer an, meistens auch noch mit seinem Hund. Und wenn ich dem Hund dann auch noch ein oder zwei Frolic gebe, die ich immer dabei habe, dann habe ich einen neuen Freund gefunden . Mag für euch komisch klingen, aber ich muss zum besseren Verstehen erwähnen, dass ich ehrenamtlich im Tierheim und im Tierschutz tätig bin.

Bassey, wenn du mal in unserer Gegend angeln solltest, sag Bescheid und bring die Klampfe mit ans Wasser. Ich spiele auch (Irish Folk). Wird sicher lustig. Grill und Würstchen bringe ich mit. :m

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## Bassey (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Oh Gott, ich mach die Boardies noch zu Jacky Cola Anglern ^^


----------



## Dirk30 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

@ Bassey

Hier mal ein Link für Dich. Ist übrigens einer meiner Lieblingsbands.

Jacky


----------



## Bassey (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Dirk30 schrieb:


> @ Bassey
> 
> Hier mal ein Link für Dich. Ist übrigens einer meiner Lieblingsbands.
> 
> Jacky



Die seh ich am Samstag mal wieder Live und die haben bei meinem Verein schon zweimal gespielt :m:m:m
Was erwartest du von mir... Ich bin Frankfurter, hör Rock un Metal... Un trink gern Jacky Cola...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon, ich wäre der Einzigste am Wasser, der das Angeln nicht so verbissen sieht. Bisher hat mich noch kein Spaziergänger angemacht, geschweige denn genervt. Ich beantworte auch gerne jede Frage in Bezug aufs Angeln, zu unseren Vereinsgewässern und welche Fische dort schwimmen. So kommen manchmal ganz interessante Gespräche zustande, nicht nur übers Angeln.
> Und im Hochsommer, wenn mal jemand mit seinem Wuffi vorbei kommt und der Hund möchte sich abkühlen, weil die Stelle, an der ich gerade sitze ideal dafür ist, dann lass ich das Tier ins Wasser. Da mein Köder meist 20 - 30 Meter vom Ufer entfernt im Wasser liegt stört mich das in keinster Weise. So "freunde" ich mich nicht nur mit dem Hundebesitzer an, meistens auch noch mit seinem Hund. Und wenn ich dem Hund dann auch noch ein oder zwei Frolic gebe, die ich immer dabei habe, dann habe ich einen neuen Freund gefunden .


 

So gefällt mir das! Zu 99% habe ich mit Passanten und Hundegassigehern auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Klar gibts auch den Klassiker ala "na, kein Abendessen erwischt", aber da kann ich durchaus drüber stehen. Ansonsten bleiben doch überwiegend sehr nette Leute stehen. Wenn ich spinnangeln bin, dürfen die Kinder mal die Köder begutachten, Urlauber kriegen den ein oder anderen Tip, was sie noch an schönen Plätzen oder schnuckligen Städtchen anschauen könnten (da gibts bei uns ne Menge davon :l), und da ich selberHunde sehr gerne habe, dürfen die auch herkommen und schnüffeln. Freu mich dann immer, wenn ein Hund sich streicheln lässt. So seltsame Sachen wie hier schon beschrieben, habe ich wirklich kaum erlebt. Hin und wieder wurde es skuril, so zum Beispiel 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2453020&postcount=95
aber so richtig genervt bin ich eigentlich selten.


----------



## wallerangler (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Es gibt schon Nervige Passanten , die meisten sind aber ganz ok .

Das beste was ich erlebt habe war an der Lahn . Es war ein schöner Sommerabend und ein Freund und ich wollten ein wenig auf Zander mit Köderfisch angeln . Ab zu dem Platz den wir schon lange mal ausprobieren wollten , Ruten bestückt und raus damit . Es fing gut an keine viertelstunde später hatten wir einen schönen Hecht von etwa 85 cm . 

Auf einmal kam ein Hund angerannt , wir wunderten uns schon das niemand dabei war ca. 5 Minuten später kam dann die Besitzerin . Der Hund ist wo sie noch nicht da war ein wenig im Wasser Rumgelaufen dort wo er noch stehen konnte . Alles kein Problem . den Vogel hat dann aber die Dame abgeschossen , da packt sie einen Tennisball aus und wirft ihn einfach zwischen unseren Ruten ab ins Wasser . Der Hund natürlich hinterher , es kam wie es kommen musste er verfing sich in einer Angelschnur . Dann ging es los Fing sie doch tasächlich an uns blöd an zu machen . Ihr Hund würde immer hier schwimmen gehen was uns einviel hier zu Angeln . Mein Kollege und ich schauten uns erst mal an und fragten uns ob wir richtig gehört haben was sie denn jetzt von uns will . Sie hat als weiter rum gemault , naja da hat sie erst mal ein wenig Gegenwind bekommen . 

Auf die frage warum sie den nicht ein wenig um die Ecke geht dort sei auch ein schönes Ufer wo der Hund schwimmen könnte meinte sie doch glatt wir könnten doch auch dort Angeln . 
Ab den Zeitpunkt würde es meinen Kollege zu bunt und er erhob sich mal von seinen Stuhl und baute sich vor ihr auf . Das wurde der Dame dann doch zu viel und suchte schnell das weite , Vielleicht lag es am Erscheinungbild meines Kollegen . Wenn sich 2,01 Meter eins mit 140 kg dazu noch lange Haare und ein Wikingerbart vor einen Aufbaut wird es zeit zu gehen . 

Zander haben wir an diesem Tag auch noch gefangen


----------



## Kotzi (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Man bin ich froh wenn ich das so lese, am rhein gibt es schon schöne ruhige stellen.


----------



## Janbr (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Wenn ich bis ueber den Bauchnabel mit der Wathose im Wasser stehe und ploetzlich neben mir ein Spaziergaenger anfaengt Fragen zu stellen, hat er eine Antwort verdient :m


----------



## wusel345 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Janbr schrieb:


> Wenn ich bis ueber den Bauchnabel mit der Wathose im Wasser stehe und ploetzlich neben mir ein Spaziergaenger anfaengt Fragen zu stellen, hat er eine Antwort verdient :m


 

 |muahah:|good:


----------



## webby234 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> ich kenne keinen befehl für einen hund, daß er nun "extra" an einen bestimmten ort pissen soll, selbst wenn, wäre das dem angler bestimmt aufgefallen!  und vlt. hat es die "arrogante" hundehalterin ja auch nicht mitbekommen? oder vlt. auch erst viel zu spät? und vlt. war ihr das einfach zu peinlich, etwas zu sagen?



Das kann ich unterschreiben. Ich hab nen Labrador Retriever, welchen ich auch mal zum Anglen mitnehme. Der lässt sich nicht sagen, wo genau er hinzupinkeln hat. Ich kann höchstens sagen, daß er nicht auf der Straße machen soll, sondern stattdessen auf ner Wiese. Nur die Stelle selbst, die sucht sich der Hund selbst aus.

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, daß mir nette, gesprächige Passanten lieber sind, als fluchende Angler, welche am Forellenteich mit 1,5 Promille versuchen ihr Geschirr aus den Bäumen zu zerren. Aber auch da gelingt es, daß nötige Maß an Tolleranz aufzubringen und sich nicht den Tag vermiesen zu lassen. Alles eine Frage des Wollens.


----------



## TRANSformator (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



webby234 schrieb:


> Das kann ich unterschreiben. Ich hab nen Labrador Retriever, welchen ich auch mal zum Anglen mitnehme. Der lässt sich nicht sagen, wo genau er hinzupinkeln hat. Ich kann höchstens sagen, daß er nicht auf der Straße machen soll, sondern stattdessen auf ner Wiese. Nur die Stelle selbst, die sucht sich der Hund selbst aus.



Bei unserem Aussie kann ich das recht gut steuern, wo er hinmachen soll und wo nicht. Er hat sowieso die Angewohnhet, sein großes Geschäft nicht irgendwo auf dem Weg zu machen. Er will dann regelrecht vom Weg runter und kriecht ins Gebüsch. Da er irgendwo in der Stadt quasi nicht machen möchte, muss man quais erst mit ihm in den Wald. Da wir nahe am Wald wohnen ist das kein Problem, wenns oft regnet ist das natürlich ne Schlammschlacht (dicke Schuhe Pflicht).
Pinkeln ist bei den Rüden so eine Sache, die versuchen immer zu markieren. Das ist ne Erziehungssache. Das A und O ist, dass man auf seinen Hund achtet (und zwar immer). Dann sieht man, wenn er sowas vor hat. Im Wald darf er in der Regel pinkeln wo er will, aber wenns ne Stelle ist, wo es unpassend ist, reicht ein kurzes "Nein" und er weiß Bescheid. Mit der Zeit lernt der Hund dann auch, dass er es in der Stadt garnicht erst versuchen braucht. Ich möchte nicht, dass mein Hund an jeden Ampel- oder Laternenpfahl pinkelt. Das wird ihm genau wie die Stubenreinheit anerzogen. So kann ich mit ihm auch durch die Innenstadt gehen, ohne dass er an jede Hausecke etc. pinkelt. Natürlich muss man dann als Mensch mitdenken und dem Hund die Gelegenheit für seine Bedürfnisse geben, in dem man auch Stellen mit einplant, wo das möglich ist. Diese kleinen "Kotbeutelchen" sind natürlich auch Pflicht, wenn der Hund aus irgendwelchen Gründen wirklich mal wo macht, wo es unpassend ist.

Gestern musste ich noch beobachten, wie ein Hund an einen dieser klappbaren Werbeaufsteller vor einem Geschäft pinkelte, während Herrchen dabei zuschaute und auf ihn wartete....sowas muss nicht sein. Der Hund kann nichts dafür, normalerweise gehört das vom Besitzer abgeleckt.

Beim Angeln habe ich wie anderswo auch mit Hunden sowohl gute als auch schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Ob die Erfahrungen gut oder schlecht waren, hin zu 99% immer vom Besitzer ab. Wenn der seinen Hund nicht kontrollieren kann, ist das ein reines Glücksspiel.

Gruß


----------



## Udo561 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hi,
ich hatte da auch schon mal eine Begegnung mit einem Hundebesitzer , aber die war mehr als positiv , oder besser gesagt sehr lustig.
Ich angelte bei uns am See mit dicker Pose und Köderfisch auf Hecht .
Da ich eine bestimmte Stelle anwerfen musste die sehr weit weg lag machte mir ein Hundebesitzer mit einem Neufundländer einen Vorschlag.
Er meinte sein Hund wäre ein ausgebildeter Wasserrettungshund und er könnte seinem Hund auftragen meine Pose an einer Bestimmten Stelle im See abzulegen.
Ich hatte es aber gelassen da er die Pose inkl. Köderfisch in so einen Behälter packen musste ;-))
Nett und freundlich ist er trotzdem geblieben ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

@transformator
sicherlich kann man einen hund dahingehend steuern, wenn man mit einem hund aber in "freier" natur spazierengeht und ihn frei laufen lassen kann, beobachtet wohl kaum einer den hund jede sekunde, dazu markierungsverhalten und schon kann es passieren, daß der hund markiert, was er will. aber ich würde niemandem unterstellen, daß er "DA" hinpissen läßt. und dann kann es eben passieren, daß ein hund ne frei rumstehende kiepe "anmacht"  es ist dann zwar nicht schön, wenn herrchen oder frauchen nicht nein sagt, aber ich würde meine kiepe auch immer so stellen, daß ich sie zumindest im augenwinkel habe.


----------



## daci7 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Bassey schrieb:


> Oh Gott, ich mach die Boardies noch zu Jacky Cola Anglern ^^



mit der klampfe und der musik kannst du auch bei mir punkten, aber jacky geht echt nur mit cola runter ... dann doch lieber nen schönen single malt!


----------



## mic2603 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> ich kenne keinen befehl für einen hund, daß er nun "extra" an einen bestimmten ort pissen soll, selbst wenn, wäre das dem angler bestimmt aufgefallen!  und vlt. hat es die "arrogante" hundehalterin ja auch nicht mitbekommen? oder vlt. auch erst viel zu spät? und vlt. war ihr das einfach zu peinlich, etwas zu sagen?


 

kann schon sein aber man muss doch nicht mit seinem Hund 5cm am Angler vorbeigehen oder ?


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

muß nicht, aber kann  mich hat in meinem ganzen leben erst ein hund gebissen und das nur weil ICH ihm jede rückzugmöglichkeit versperrt hatte. es war ein hund, der erst kurz zuvor aus einer unmöglichen haltung herausgeholt wurde. und den fehler hatte ich begangen, ansonsten trete ich jedem hund mit respekt gegenüber ohne angst zu haben und da waren auch jede menge "rüpel" und "giftzwerge" drunter. der hund, der mich gebissen, na gut, mehr gezwickt hatte, ist inzwischen untrennbarer bestandteil der familie eines freundes und kuschelt gern mit mir vorm fernseher.  und hunde haben nun mal instinkte (markierungsverhalten), alle "unarten" sind ihm meist, wenn nicht sogar immer anerzogen. 
ich streite ja auch nicht ab, daß es leute gibt, die meinen, die welt gehört ihnen, manchmal eben auch nebst ihrem streben, ihre hunde zur schau zu stellen oder ihrem bedürfnis nach selbstdarstellung als werkzeug zu dienen. aber es gibt eben genügend angler, die der meinung sind, die alleinigen nutzer/herrscher eines öffentlich zugänglichen gewässers zu sein. und wenn sie besitzer/ nutzer eines ausschließlichen angelgewässers sind, dann müssen sie eben auch für die durchsetzung ihres rechts sorge tragen, ohne gleich jedem vorbeikommenden unmut und böswilligkeit zu unterstellen. und wer z.b. an einer öffentlichen badestelle angelt oder an einer öffentlich zugänglichen stelle, der hat eben nicht das alleinige nutzungsrecht! im gegenteil, wer jemanden an der zugänglichkeit einer öffentlichen stelle hindert, könnte sogar eine nötigung begehen. schon mal daran gedacht? ich weiß, das hört sich erst mal blöd an, aber es ist nun mal so. deswegen ist gegenseitiges verständnis und dementsprechendes auftreten manchmal wesentlich hilfreicher als motzen und schimpfen, zumal es einen meist unnötige nerven kostet.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Mensch du bist ja ein richtiger Reißer#6
Stellst dich gegen einen  Hund auf !
Ein mittelmäßiger Hund hat eine Beißkraft von 5 Zentner am Kiefer.
Da ich wohl sofort Ärger kriegen würde wenn ich hier Links oder Bilder einstellen würde """von harten Kerlen die sich mit Hunde messen wollten"""" lass ich es lieber.

Du bist wohl DER BEN HUR aus Kassel.#r


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

richtig lesen hilft, da steht was von respekt! und wenn mir ein hund aggressiv gegenübersteht, werde ich ihm nicht entgegentreten. diese aggressivität kann aber sowohl angst als auch anerzogenes wesen sein, aber die meisten hundehalter solcher hunde wissen um die wesensart ihres hundes und führen ihn an der leine, um rechtzeitig eingreifen zu können. und die wenigen "bekloppten" machen sich meist nicht die schuhe in wald und flur schmutzig 
aber wenn wir schon dabei sind, du bist der ganz große kenner und siehst quer über den see, daß jemand arrogant ist und seinen hund extra an die kiepe eines anglers pissen läßt?


----------



## daci7 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Mensch du bist ja ein richtiger Reißer#6
> Stellst dich gegen einen  Hund auf !
> Ein mittelmäßiger Hund hat eine Beißkraft von 5 Zentner am Kiefer.
> Da ich wohl sofort Ärger kriegen würde wenn ich hier Links oder Bilder einstellen würde """von harten Kerlen die sich mit Hunde messen wollten"""" lass ich es lieber.
> ...



ich galub du hast dich echt ein wenig verlesen 
ich find nichts davon, dass sich hier jemand mit hunden messen will oder so ...


----------



## TRANSformator (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Leute....ihr schweift ab....


----------



## Pit der Barsch (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> richtig lesen hilft, da steht was von respekt! und wenn mir ein hund aggressiv gegenübersteht, werde ich ihm nicht entgegentreten. diese aggressivität kann aber sowohl angst als auch anerzogenes wesen sein, aber die meisten hundehalter solcher hunde wissen um die wesensart ihres hundes und führen ihn an der leine, um rechtzeitig eingreifen zu können. und die wenigen "bekloppten" machen sich meist nicht die schuhe in wald und flur schmutzig
> aber wenn wir schon dabei sind, du bist der ganz große kenner und siehst quer über den see, daß jemand arrogant ist und seinen hund extra an die kiepe eines anglers pissen läßt?



Ne ne das war am Kanal.

Jede menge Spaziergänger jede menge freilaufende Hunde.
Jede menge Ärger mit den Hundehaltern.
Ich glaube nicht das Du das einschätzen kannst was hier (Ruhrgebiet) an den Kanälen machmal los ist.
Für jeden Scheiß muß man in Deutschland eine Prüfung machen.
Wiso nicht für Hundehalter sei er noch so süß ????
(Kamphunde mal ausgeschlossen)

Diskusion beendet|wavey:


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

gut zum thema zurück, die passanten mit dem apportieren des balles:
freundlich: entschuldigung, ich angele hier.
unfreundlich: na und
freundlich: vlt. sollten sie wissen, daß der hund sich in der schnur verfangen, panik bekommen und ertrinken kann
unfreundlich: dann zeige ich sie an
freundlich: sorry, aber jeder sieht dann, daß meine angel zuerst ausgelegt war und ich möchte ihrem hund nicht weh tun
was hatte ich für einen aufwand? keinen und der hundebesitzer weiß bescheid. da der hund meist auch nicht länger als 10 min im wasser bleiben mag, vertrete ich mir die beine, rauche eine und angle danach weiter. meist wird der hund sowieso schneller aus dem wasser geholt


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

@pit
glaube kaum, daß, wenn es die hundehalterprüfung geben würde, jemandem dort das verhalten gegenüber anglern beigebracht werden würde


----------



## TRANSformator (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @transformator
> sicherlich kann man einen hund dahingehend steuern, wenn man mit einem hund aber in "freier" natur spazierengeht und ihn frei laufen lassen kann, beobachtet wohl kaum einer den hund jede sekunde, dazu markierungsverhalten und schon kann es passieren, daß der hund markiert, was er will. aber ich würde niemandem unterstellen, daß er "DA" hinpissen läßt. und dann kann es eben passieren, daß ein hund ne frei rumstehende kiepe "anmacht"  es ist dann zwar nicht schön, wenn herrchen oder frauchen nicht nein sagt, aber ich würde meine kiepe auch immer so stellen, daß ich sie zumindest im augenwinkel habe.



Wie gesagt, der Hund kann und kennt nur, was man ihm beigebracht hat. Ich persönlich achte auch in freier Natur jede Sekunde auf meinen Hund, zumindest gebe ich mir da alle Mühe. Um mir das zu erleichtern, musste er natürlich einiges lernen. Er läuft allein eigentlich die ganze Zeit bei mir, erst auf das Kommando "Lauf" läuft er auch vor, dann aber auch nicht weiter als 15 Meter nach vorne. Zudem hat er immer im Blick zu bleiben, das hängt aber eben von mir und nicht von ihm ab...ich muss darauf achten, dass er nicht aus meinem Blickfeld und meiner Reichweite verschwindet. Wenn er mir zu weit vor läuft oder ich aufgrund einer Kurve etc. den Weg nicht einsehen kann, gibts von mir ein "Steh", "Sitz", "Platz" oder ich rufe ihn ab. Genauso läufts, wenn mir jemand entgegen kommt....ich möchte meinen Hund niemandem zumuten, weil ich nie wissen kann, wie derjenige zu einem Hund steht. Ich halte es nicht für richtig, einen Hund unbeaufsichtigt irgendwo rumlaufen zu lassen, und das tut er, wenn ich nicht auf ihn achte. Ausnahme ist da das eigene Grundstück.
Das ist meine persönliche Meinung, aber das sehen Andere sicher anders. Natürlich bin auch ich nicht unfehlbar und kann mal abgelenkt sein oder einen Fehler machen, sowas muss man bei der geschilderten Situation mit der Sitzkiepe natürlich auch in Betracht ziehen. Das können wir aber schelcht beurteilen, da wir nicht live dabei waren.
Aber mir hat auch schon mal ein Hund an die abgestellte Spinntasche gepinkelt, weil das Herrchen nicht in der Lage war, einen Hund zu führen. So nenne ich das, weil er ganz genau gesehen hat, dass sein Hund mindestens 20 Meter von ihm weg herumläuft. Auch mich hatte er gesehen und hat auch genau gemerkt, dass der Hund zu mir lief. Ich habe den Hund nicht gelockt oder ähnliches, was wäre also gewesen, wenn ich jetzt kein Hundefreund, sondern ängstlich gewesen wäre (war übrigens ein Schäferhund). Solche Situationen habe ich schon oft erleben müssen. In dem Fall hat der Hund gepinkelt, meist wird nur geschnuppert und der Hund zieht wieder ab, ich wurde aber auch schon angeknurrt. Spätestens dann zeigt sich die oft fast garnicht vorhandene Erziehung mancher Hunde. Dann wird gerufen bis zum Umfallen und den Hund interessiert das nicht die Bohne. Was nützt es mir, wenn ich dem Hund in einer ruhigen Situation für ein Leckerlie einige Kunststücke abringen kann? Garnichts, wenn der Hund dann nicht hört, wenn es darauf ankommt. Es hängt halt vom Menschen ab, ich würde mir da mehr Mitdenken wünschen.....wer das nicht kann oder möchte, sollte besser ohne Hunde spazieren.


----------



## TRANSformator (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @pit
> glaube kaum, daß, wenn es die hundehalterprüfung geben würde, jemandem dort das verhalten gegenüber anglern beigebracht werden würde



Soclhe Prüfungen gibt es....aber eben leider nicht verpflichtend. Wir haben zum Beispiel den "Hundeführerschein" und die Begleithundeprüfung mit unserem gemacht. Beim Hundeführerschein wird der Hundeführer geprüft, nicht der Hund selbst. Bei der Begleithundeprüfung wird dann auch der Hund geprüft. Sicher wird bei sowas nicht speziell auf Situationen mit Anglern eingegangen. Das brauchts aber auch nicht. Angler sind im Grunde genommen auch nur Passanten für den den Hund. Es reicht also, den grundsätzlichen Umgang mit fremden Menschen in dieser Situation zu üben. Hatte ja im letzten Beitrag schon geschrieben, das sich meinen Hund niemandem fremdes zumuten möchte, da ich nicht weiß, wie dieser in dem Moment zu meinem Hund steht.
Wichtigster Grundsatz ist, dass die Schuld für ein Fehlverhalten nie beim Hund, sondern immer nur beim Hundeführer liegt. Sei es, weil er nicht aufgepasst hat oder weil er seinen Hund nicht kontrollieren kann, dann gehört er auch nicht von der Leine.

Gruß


----------



## daci7 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



			
				TRANSformator;2745909
[... schrieb:
			
		

> Was nützt es mir, wenn ich dem Hund in einer ruhigen Situation für ein Leckerlie einige Kunststücke abringen kann? Garnichts, wenn der Hund dann nicht hört, wenn es darauf ankommt. Es hängt halt vom Menschen ab, ich würde mir da mehr Mitdenken wünschen.....wer das nicht kann oder möchte, sollte besser ohne Hunde spazieren.



|good:
leider wohn ich nun in ner kleinen 1-zimmer-wohnung in berlin, die ich keinem hund zumuten würde, aber als wir früher noch nen familienhund hatten war das ähnlich.
auch wenn wir nie soooo genau damit waren wie weit der nun wirklich wegläuft (was aufm land auch echt total egal ist) wenn er gerufen wird MUSS er kommen (und bleiben) und zwar egal was so anderes interessantes drumrum passiert.
heutzutage ist das leider eher die ausnahme als die regel ...

ich musste hier letztens erst wieder mit ansehen wie hundebesitzer ihren hund fast haben totfahren lassen, indem sie mit dem, auf ner recht großen straße, mit dem rad und ohne leine gefahren sind.
einer von beiden fährt noch so grad über die kreuzung, der andere bleibt stehen, der hund überlegt kurz und läuft dann los, dann wird von beiden seiten geschrien und der ist total verwirrt...
ist nochmal gut gegangen, aber nur knapp.


----------



## Bassey (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Stellst dich gegen einen  Hund auf !
> Ein mittelmäßiger Hund hat eine Beißkraft von 5 Zentner am Kiefer.



Tja, ein Deutscher Schäferhund schafft 240 Pfund, ein Mastiff kommt auf knapp 500 Pfund...
Der Mensch kann auch auf 120 Pfund und mehr kommen (Menschen können sich in aller Regel mit ihren Zähnen fest genug verbeissen um ihr eigenes Gewicht tragen zu können),
Meine Kieferorthopädin meinte ich hätte Kaumusklen wie ein Bär... naja, bin ja auch irgendwie ein Bär. Jedenfalls ist der Mensch ohne weiteres in der lage Fleisch aus einem "Gegener" zu beißen :vik:


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich habe immer die Wahl, welche Ausmaße eine Störung annimmt.

Ich kann die Störung einfach ignorieren und hinnehmen = 1-5 Minuten.

Ich kann mich aufregen und mit dem Störenden eine Diskussion anfangen = 5 - 15 Minuten, plus ggfs. 1 Std. Nachbrennzeit weil ich so sauer geworden bin und der Störer ein Arxxx war.

Ich kann einen fremden Hund freundlich begrüßen, ihm ein Leckerli geben oder ihn streicheln ( wenn man sich mit Hunden auskennt und Ihr Verhalten einzuschätzen weiß ). Ich kann ferner erst mal den Hundebesitzer loben, was für einen hübschen Hund er hat und ihm dann erklären, dass bei mir dem Hund nix passiert weil ich Hunde liebe, bei jemand anderem aber durchaus Probleme auftauchen können und es besser ist, den Hund unter Kontrolle zu haben, zum Schutz des Hundes = 5 - xx Minuten. Das kann dann länger dauern, weil sich dadurch schon des öfteren interessante Gespräche ergeben haben. 

Fazit, ich habe es sehr oft selbst in der Hand wie lange und intensiv eine Störung auf mich einwirkt.

Werde ich permanent gestört, hab ich mir ganz einfach den falschen Platz ausgesucht.


----------



## TRANSformator (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Bassey schrieb:


> Tja, ein Deutscher Schäferhund schafft 240 Pfund, ein Mastiff kommt auf knapp 500 Pfund...
> Der Mensch kann auch auf 120 Pfund und mehr kommen (Menschen können sich in aller Regel mit ihren Zähnen fest genug verbeissen um ihr eigenes Gewicht tragen zu können),
> Meine Kieferorthopädin meinte ich hätte Kaumusklen wie ein Bär... naja, bin ja auch irgendwie ein Bär. Jedenfalls ist der Mensch ohne weiteres in der lage Fleisch aus einem "Gegener" zu beißen :vik:



Die Ausprägung eines Muskels ist neben der Genetik hauptsächlich vom Training abhängig. Wenn dir deine Ärztin Kaumuskeln wie ein Bär attestiert hat, liegt das entweder daran, dass du viel erzählst oder den ganzen Tag isst:q.


----------



## TRANSformator (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich habe immer die Wahl, welche Ausmaße eine Störung annimmt.
> 
> Ich kann die Störung einfach ignorieren und hinnehmen = 1-5 Minuten.
> 
> ...



Vom Grundsatz her alles richtig. Du kennst dich genau wie ich mit Hunden aus und hast außer eventuellem gesunden Respekt keine Angst vor Hunden. Deswegen sind auch bei mir die meisten Begegnungen mit Hunden entspannt und freundlich. Gibt zum Beispiel Hunde, die kommen neugierig an, man begrüßt sie freundlich und schon geht das Geknurre oder Gebelle los, weil der Hund zwar neugierig, aber reserviert ist. Das ist bei den Aussies zum Beipiel eine Eigenschaft, die bei sehr vielen zu finden ist.

Aber all das kann man nicht verallgemeinern. Wenn da jemand Angst vor einem Hund hat, ist das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen, sobald der Hund bei ihm auftaucht, weil der Besitzer nicht auftaucht. Und dann kommts zu solchen Threads etc.
Dein Weg, es den Besitzern zu erklären, ist gut gemeint. Ich glaube sogar, dass der Hundebesitzer das in dem Moment nachvollziehen kann. Bei den Wenigsten wird das auf Dauer aber sitzen bleiben. Tut mir leid, wenn ich das so direkt sage, aber bei Vielen habe ich das Gefühl, dass die absolut planlos und ohne Nachdenken durchs Leben stolpern. Wenn es aber auch nur bei einem hängen bleibt, hat es sich schon gelohnt.


----------



## Udo561 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Wenn da jemand Angst vor einem Hund hat, ist das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen, sobald der Hund bei ihm auftaucht, weil der Besitzer nicht auftaucht.



Sehe ich auch so , zumal ein Hund durchaus in der Lage ist zu erkennen wie sein gegenüber gestimmt ist.
Und wenn der Hund merkt das ich Angst vor ihm habe verhält dieser sich ganz anders mir gegenüber.
Aber am schlimmsten sind die Hundebesitzer die ihren Hund frei laufen lassen und direkt rufen " vorsicht der beißt " wenn er auf jemanden zuläuft.
Ein Hund beißt nicht einfach so , warum sollte er auch.
Ich hatte früher zu meiner Ansitzzeit auch oft Leckerli in der Tasche , wirkt bei den meisten " bissigen" Hunden wie ein Wunder ;-))
Gruß Udo


----------



## TRANSformator (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



daci7 schrieb:


> |good:
> leider wohn ich nun in ner kleinen 1-zimmer-wohnung in berlin, die ich keinem hund zumuten würde, aber als wir früher noch nen familienhund hatten war das ähnlich.
> auch wenn wir nie soooo genau damit waren wie weit der nun wirklich wegläuft (was aufm land auch echt total egal ist) wenn er gerufen wird MUSS er kommen (und bleiben) und zwar egal was so anderes interessantes drumrum passiert.
> heutzutage ist das leider eher die ausnahme als die regel ...
> ...



Tja, es ist aber auch nicht anders zu erwarten, wenn man sich mal die verschiedenen "Hundeflüsterer" im Fernsehen anschaut. Überhaupt wird der Hund heute zu sehr vermenschlicht und jede Kleinigkeit mit ihm ausdiskutiert......ich muss immer lachen, wenn ich teilweise nur knöchelgroße Hunde sehe, die im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes mit ihrem Menschen Gassi gehen und selbstständig alle Entscheidungen treffen.
Mein Hund bekommt mittlerweile fast garkeine Leckerlis mehr bzw. nur noch für besondere Sachen, wenn er ne Rolle, Männchen und irgendwelchen anderen unwichtigen Quatsch erlernt. Ansonsten taugen Leckerlis eben nur zum Beibringen der Befehle, sobald er diesen Befehl aber kennt, muss das über Gehorsam laufen und nicht mehr übers Futter. Dazu gehört aber auch ein Grundgehorsam, nicht nur ich muss auf den Hudn achten, sondern der Hund auch auf mich. Selbstw enn er mich nicht direkt anschaut, muss er mitbekommen, was ich mache. Alle Hundebesitzer hier können ja mal nen kleinen Test machen:
Geht am Besten ohne Leine (wenn er das darf) mit ihm irgendwo her, wo viele Leute, evtl. auch Autos sind, so dass er wirklich viel zu gucken hat. Wichtig ist, dass man keine direkte "Trainingssituation" aufbaut. Der Hund muss ganz locker und entspannt neben euch laufen, ich nenn das mal "lockeres Fuß", so dass er auchs eine Umwelt beobachten kann. Ein "strammes Fuß" wäre dann der Gang direkt ans Bein gedrückt, während er euch direkt anschaut. Also "lockeres Fuß" und dann einfach stehen bleiben. Was macht der Hund? Läuft er weiter? Idealerweise läuft er nicht weiter, geht direkt ins Sitz und wartet. Daran kann man gut erkennen, dass er ohne euch direkt anzuschauen auf den Besitzer geachtet hat und auf das Stehenbleiben reagiert hat.

Gruß


----------



## TRANSformator (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so , zumal ein Hund durchaus in der Lage ist zu erkennen wie sein gegenüber gestimmt ist.
> Und wenn der Hund merkt das ich Angst vor ihm habe verhält dieser sich ganz anders mir gegenüber.
> Aber am schlimmsten sind die Hundebesitzer die ihren Hund frei laufen lassen und direkt rufen " vorsicht der beißt " wenn er auf jemanden zuläuft.


Dann muss ich mich fragen, wieso lassen die den Hund frei laufen, wenn bekannt ist, dass er beißt?! Komische Menschen|uhoh:.



Udo561 schrieb:


> Ein Hund beißt nicht einfach so , warum sollte er auch.
> Ich hatte früher zu meiner Ansitzzeit auch oft Leckerli in der Tasche , wirkt bei den meisten " bissigen" Hunden wie ein Wunder ;-))
> Gruß Udo



Jeder ist bestechlich. Problem ist nur, dass man den Hund damit erst recht lockt.


----------



## Udo561 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Jeder ist bestechlich. Problem ist nur, dass man den Hund damit erst recht lockt.



Mir ist es aber lieber wenn ich den Hund vor mir habe , steht er mir im Rücken und ich nehme keinen Kontakt zu ihm auf überkommt mich auch ein komisches Gefühl :q
Ich mag Hunde ja , hatte lange Jahre selber einen größeren Hund .
Gruß Udo


----------



## TRANSformator (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Mir ist es aber lieber wenn ich den Hund vor mir habe , steht er mir im Rücken und ich nehme keinen Kontakt zu ihm auf überkommt mich auch ein komisches Gefühl :q
> Ich mag Hunde ja , hatte lange Jahre selber einen größeren Hund .
> Gruß Udo



Wie man das handhabt, muss man von Situation zu Situation sehen.....ob man dann alles richtig gemacht hat, sieht man dann schon:q.

Hier noch ne kleine Gehorsamsübung:

http://img269.*ih.us/img269/5849/dscf0064kf.jpg

Man beachte den "gequälten" Gesichtsausdruck. Da muss man dann auch mal 5 Minuten weggehen können und nachher darf nichts fehlen....Geduld ist alles.

Gruß


----------



## Udo561 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Wie man das handhabt, muss man von Situation zu Situation sehen.....ob man dann alles richtig gemacht hat, sieht man dann schon:q.
> 
> Hier noch ne kleine Gehorsamsübung:
> 
> ...



Der ist doch satt :q
Respekt , das verlangt deinem Hund schon viel ab #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## TRANSformator (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Der ist doch satt :q
> Respekt , das verlangt deinem Hund schon viel ab #6
> Gruß Udo



Satt ist er nicht, wenn man das mal gesehen hat, weiß man auch, wo der Spruch "es läuft einem das Wasser im Mund zusammen" herkommt. Nach 2 Minuten gibts ne richtige Pfütze.


----------



## daci7 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Wie man das handhabt, muss man von Situation zu Situation sehen.....ob man dann alles richtig gemacht hat, sieht man dann schon:q.
> 
> Hier noch ne kleine Gehorsamsübung:
> 
> ...



der arme, das würden die meisten von uns nicht schaffen :m
ich stells mir grad vor ... in der einen hand nen bier und in der anderen nen steak, vor mir der rest der tafel ... sobald du dich umdrehst wär das weg :g

aber wie gesagt, unser hund war damals bestimmt lange nicht so diszipliniert. aber kommen, bei fuß gehen, bei fuß radfahren und sitz konnt der ohne jegliche diskussion. bei solchen spielereien is der immer durchgefallen ... hatte vielleicht ein schlechtes vorbild :q


----------



## Honeyball (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Mit 'nem Hund am Wasser hatte ich auch mal ein nettes Erlebnis.
Ich saß an der Ruhr unterhalb eines Fuß- und Radwegs (Ruhrviadukt, Harkortsee, wer's kennt), neben mir ein Zaun von einer DLRG-Station und hinter mir eine Parkbank, wo öfter mal Passanten 'ne Pause machten und auch das Gespräch suchten.
Irgendwann kam eine Frau mit mittelgroßem Mischlingshund, die am See entlang joggen war und setzte sich auf die Bank. Der freilaufende (damals war das noch problemlos erlaubt) Hund war lieb und etwas neugierig, ließ sich aber nach kurzem Beschnuppern von mir streicheln. So kamen wir ins Gespräch über Hunde, Angeln, etc. Plötzlich, ich hatte mich zu der Frau umgedreht, ein kurzes Knurren des Hundes, und wie ich mich umdrehe, sehe ich, wie meine Schwingspitze ausschlägt. Rute aus dem Halter, Anhieb sitzt und eine gute 3-Pfd.-Brasse näherte sich unfreiwillig dem Ufer.
Der Hund, dessen Jagdtrieb geweckt war, war schier aus dem Häuschen und hätte am liebsten den Fisch selbst gelandet. Er hat die Brasse aber, als sie im Unterfangkescher lag, dann nur kurz beschnuppert und für uninteressant befunden. 
Während ich den Fisch versorgte, erzählte mir die Hundebesitzerin, dass der Hund wasserscheu sei und deshalb so aufgeregt, weil er einerseits den sich bewegenden Fisch an der Wasseroberfläche fangen wollte, aber dafür ja niemals ins Wasser gehen würde.
Nun, ich warf erneut an meine angefütterte Stelle, setzte mich, griff in den Futtereimer und formte einen neuen Teigballen, natürlich ständig beobachtet vom Hund. Als ich den Teigballen dann auswarf, rannte der "wasserscheue" Hund los, sprang in die Ruhr und schwamm zielstrebig auf die Stelle los, wo der versunken war. 
Die Besitzerin hat nicht schlecht gestaunt...:m

@TRANSformator:
Wenn Du das mit mir und 'nem Glas Bier versuchen würdest, würde das voll daneben gehen!!!!


----------



## Bassey (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Die Ausprägung eines Muskels ist neben der Genetik hauptsächlich vom Training abhängig. Wenn dir deine Ärztin Kaumuskeln wie ein Bär attestiert hat, liegt das entweder daran, dass du viel erzählst oder den ganzen Tag isst:q.



Ich esse einfach zu gern... und auch zu viel... :q:q:q
Naja, ich kau ja auch auf Hähnchen rum um das Innere im Knochen auszulutschen

Ich finde es nur lustig wenn Typen kommen mit "Alda mein Hund hat krass 4 Tonnen Beisskraft!!!!"
Ich lache mir dann in die Kimme!!! Warum? Weil der Hund sich beim Zubeissen selbst den Kiefer zermalmen würde ^^


----------



## Bassey (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Wie man das handhabt, muss man von Situation zu Situation sehen.....ob man dann alles richtig gemacht hat, sieht man dann schon:q.
> 
> Hier noch ne kleine Gehorsamsübung:
> 
> ...



Der Blick des Hundes sagt doch schon alles, oder? :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## andy72 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Wie man das handhabt, muss man von Situation zu Situation sehen.....ob man dann alles richtig gemacht hat, sieht man dann schon:q.
> 
> Hier noch ne kleine Gehorsamsübung:
> 
> ...



leute aus dem hundeverein hier bei mir um die ecke sagen das diese auf dem foto abgebildete übung kein gehorsamstest ist sondern ein intelligenz-test,wenn herrchen dem raum verlässt kann ich alles auffressen=clever, wenn er abwartet bis herrchen wieder da ist und erlaubnis zum fressen erteilt= nicht so clever :q


----------



## wusel345 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich könnte auch viele Begebenheiten mit Hunden schildern, schon aus meiner Arbeit im Tierheim heraus, aber eine Sache ist mir in sehr guter und positiver Erinnerung geblieben.

Ein Freund (auch Angler) von mir schaffte sich vor einigen Jahren einen 1-jährigen Rhodesian Ridgeback an. Ziemlich großes Tier (ging mir bis zur Hüfte) und völlig undiszipliniert. Kam aus einer schlechten Haltung. Nach einer Woche fragte mich das Ehepaar, ob ich mich zeitweise um den Hund kümmern könnte, da sie beide berufstätig waren und es bis zu ihrem Urlaub noch 2 Wochen hin war. "Klar mache ich das" sagte ich, nicht wissend, was auf mich zukam. Am nächsten Morgen fuhr ich zum Haus des Hundebesitzers, klingelte und sah durch die Glasscheibe der Haustüre, wie ein mittelgroßes "Kalb" zur Türe geschossen kam.:q Ok, dachte ich, nu wirds ernst! Die alte Dame des Hauses (sie sollte auf den Hund aufpassen, was aber nicht möglich war!)machte mir auf und lies mich hinein. Kaum in der Wohnung wurde ich kurz von oben bis unten beschnuppert. Dann hielt sich der Hund auf Distanz und beäugte mich mißtrauisch. Auch ein leichtes Knurren war zu vernehmen. ICh wechselte ein paar freundliche Worte mit der alten Dame um dem Hund durch den Klang meiner Stimme zu zeigen, von mir geht keine Gefahr aus. Nach ca. 5 Minuten setzte ich mich auf einen Stuhl und "sprach" ganz ruhig mit dem Hund. Ich machs jetzt kurz: Nach ca. 10 MInuten konnte ich ihn das erste Mal streicheln, nach weiteren ca. 20 Minuten und einem "kurzen Kampf" (gutes Zureden und Bestimmtheit ausdrückend) lies er sich von mir anleinen und ich konnte mit ihm raus. Von da an waren wir die besten Freunde und er freute sich einen Ast ab, wenn ich vorbei schaute. 
Übrgens, seine Herrchen und ich waren die Einzigsten, die ihn streicheln und knuddeln durften. Andere lies er nicht an sich heran. 

Aus meiner Erfahrung im Tierheim weiß ich: 
- zeige einem Hund, dass du ihn magst
- zeige keine Angst
- lass ihm Zeit, sich an dich zu gewöhnen

Dann kommst mit (fast) jedem Hund klar. 

Übrigens: ich bin noch nie gebissen worden!

Mehr möchte ich dazu nicht schreiben, sonst wird der Trööt verfehlt. Aber das wollte ich noch dazu sagen

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## TRANSformator (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



andy72 schrieb:


> leute aus dem hundeverein hier bei mir um die ecke sagen das diese auf dem foto abgebildete übung kein gehorsamstest ist sondern ein intelligenz-test,wenn herrchen dem raum verlässt kann ich alles auffressen=clever, wenn er abwartet bis herrchen wieder da ist und erlaubnis zum fressen erteilt= nicht so clever :q



Wenn man auf die Schiene geht, setz ich noch einen drauf:

Wenn er etwas nimmt, während ich den Raum verlasse, bemerke ich das Fehlen, sobald ich wieder da bin. Dann gibts gewaltigen Ärger mit mir und dafür lohnt das Leckerchen nicht.
Richtig ist also:

Wenn Herrchen Raum verlässt und der Hund es frisst = nicht so clever, weil gewaltiger Ärger, ergo er denkt weiter:q.
Wenn er wartet, gibts keinen Ärger und meine Anerkennung. Das ist dem Hund fast wichtiger als jedes Leckerchen.

Ok, so blöde Hundekekse sind vll langweilig, ich mach am We vll mal ein Video mit nem Stück Leberwurst.


PS: ist aber nicht so, dass er immer lieb und artig wäre. Macht auch mal ne Menge Quatsch, saut sich draußen beim Garten umgraben ein.....und bis zum aktuellen Gehorsam hat es uns auch einige Nerven gekostet.


----------



## TRANSformator (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Ich könnte auch viele Begebenheiten mit Hunden schildern, schon aus meiner Arbeit im Tierheim heraus, aber eine Sache ist mir in sehr guter und positiver Erinnerung geblieben.
> 
> Ein Freund (auch Angler) von mir schaffte sich vor einigen Jahren einen 1-jährigen Rhodesian Ridgeback an. Ziemlich großes Tier (ging mir bis zur Hüfte) und völlig undiszipliniert. Kam aus einer schlechten Haltung. Nach einer Woche fragte mich das Ehepaar, ob ich mich zeitweise um den Hund kümmern könnte, da sie beide berufstätig waren und es bis zu ihrem Urlaub noch 2 Wochen hin war. "Klar mache ich das" sagte ich, nicht wissend, was auf mich zukam. Am nächsten Morgen fuhr ich zum Haus des Hundebesitzers, klingelte und sah durch die Glasscheibe der Haustüre, wie ein mittelgroßes "Kalb" zur Türe geschossen kam.:q Ok, dachte ich, nu wirds ernst! Die alte Dame des Hauses (sie sollte auf den Hund aufpassen, was aber nicht möglich war!)machte mir auf und lies mich hinein. Kaum in der Wohnung wurde ich kurz von oben bis unten beschnuppert. Dann hielt sich der Hund auf Distanz und beäugte mich mißtrauisch. Auch ein leichtes Knurren war zu vernehmen. ICh wechselte ein paar freundliche Worte mit der alten Dame um dem Hund durch den Klang meiner Stimme zu zeigen, von mir geht keine Gefahr aus. Nach ca. 5 Minuten setzte ich mich auf einen Stuhl und "sprach" ganz ruhig mit dem Hund. Ich machs jetzt kurz: Nach ca. 10 MInuten konnte ich ihn das erste Mal streicheln, nach weiteren ca. 20 Minuten und einem "kurzen Kampf" (gutes Zureden und Bestimmtheit ausdrückend) lies er sich von mir anleinen und ich konnte mit ihm raus. Von da an waren wir die besten Freunde und er freute sich einen Ast ab, wenn ich vorbei schaute.
> Übrgens, seine Herrchen und ich waren die Einzigsten, die ihn streicheln und knuddeln durften. Andere lies er nicht an sich heran.
> ...



Ach, ich denke (hoffe) hier dürfen wir auch mal ein bisschen Off-topic bleiben. Streiten uns ja nicht und haben auch noch nen ernsten Anspruch.

Große Hunde find ich irgendwie sowieso einfacher zu händeln, bei kleinen hab ich teilweise das Gefühl, dass ich da garnicht ran komme.


----------



## Wallerschreck (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Wie man das handhabt, muss man von Situation zu Situation sehen.....ob man dann alles richtig gemacht hat, sieht man dann schon:q.
> 
> Hier noch ne kleine Gehorsamsübung:
> 
> ...



Mit trockenfutter wär das bei meinem Hund auch kein Problem aber leg dem doch mal spaßeshalber Wurststücke auf die Pfoten mal schaun wie lange die da drauf bleiben :q


----------



## wusel345 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hi Transformator,

ich gebe dir mal einen Tipp: bei kleinen Hunden, also etwas über "Rattengröße" :q setze oder lege dich auf den Boden oder gehe in die Hocke. Dann wirkst du nicht mehr als "große" Bedrohung für den Hund da es so einfacher für das Tier ist, mit dir Augenkontakt aufzubauen und du wirst sehen, bei sehr vielen Hunden fällt die Scheu und die Angst vor dem "großen" Menschen. Was auch helfen kann: schaue ihm zu Anfang nicht direkt in die Augen. Auch das wird bei einigen Hunden als Bedrohung empfunden. Diese Erfahrung habe ich gemacht.

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Dein Weg, es den Besitzern zu erklären, ist gut gemeint. Ich glaube sogar, dass der Hundebesitzer das in dem Moment nachvollziehen kann. Bei den Wenigsten wird das auf Dauer aber sitzen bleiben. Tut mir leid, wenn ich das so direkt sage, aber bei Vielen habe ich das Gefühl, dass die absolut planlos und ohne Nachdenken durchs Leben stolpern. Wenn es aber auch nur bei einem hängen bleibt, hat es sich schon gelohnt.



Sinn nicht erkannt, Du kriegst kein Leckerchen.:q:q

Es geht nicht darum, einen Hundehalter zu erziehen. Dafür ist die Zeit sowieso zu kurz und die meißten sind auch in dem Glauben, alles richtig zu machen.

Es geht darum, mit freundlichem Einstieg in ein Gespräch konstruktive Kritik anzubringen, ohne das der Hundehalter gleich am Rad dreht.

Die meißten Hundehalter lieben ihren Vierbeiner, auch wenn sie diese in keinster Weise im Griff haben. Wenn die dann gleich mit " Halten Sie Ihren Schexxköter gefälligst fest " begrüßt werden, gehen sofort die Rollos runter. Mit " das ist aber ein hübscher Kerl " findet man einen viel besseren Einstieg in eine viel kürzere Diskussion. Mit dem Erfolg das die Störung schneller und friedlicher beseitigt ist.
Und manchmal entwickelt sich dadurch eben auch ein längeres und freudliches Gespräch. Ob das dann irgendeinen Lerneffekt hat, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.


----------



## TRANSformator (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sinn nicht erkannt, Du kriegst kein Leckerchen.:q:q
> 
> Es geht nicht darum, einen Hundehalter zu erziehen. Dafür ist die Zeit sowieso zu kurz und die meißten sind auch in dem Glauben, alles richtig zu machen.
> 
> ...



Haben lediglich etwas aneinander vorbei geredet da ich sowas



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die meißten Hundehalter lieben ihren Vierbeiner, auch wenn sie diese in keinster Weise im Griff haben. Wenn die dann gleich mit " Halten Sie Ihren Schexxköter gefälligst fest " begrüßt werden, gehen sofort die Rollos runter. Mit " das ist aber ein hübscher Kerl " findet man einen viel besseren Einstieg in eine viel kürzere Diskussion. Mit dem Erfolg das die Störung schneller und friedlicher beseitigt ist.


 
einfach mal als selbstverständlich vorausgesetzt habe. Freundlich bleiben ist immer die oberste Devise.

Gruß


----------



## TRANSformator (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Mit trockenfutter wär das bei meinem Hund auch kein Problem aber leg dem doch mal spaßeshalber Wurststücke auf die Pfoten mal schaun wie lange die da drauf bleiben :q


 
Hatte ich ein paar Beiträge vorher schon angedeutet. Werde, wenn ich am We nach Hause komme, mal Wurststücke oder besser noch Leberwurst auf die Pfoten legen und davon dann ein Video machen.

Gruß


----------



## andy72 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

um mal zum thema zurück zu kommen bei nervenden passanten werde ich auch gerne mal unfreundlich um das bild der griessgrämigen angler aufrecht zu erhalten,was auch immer gut wirkt ist bier trinken einen fahren lassen oder sich an den eiern kratzen oder selber nen grossen bösen hund dabei haben naja so gross ist meiner jetz nicht aber er ist böse und meldet jede bewegung im umkreis von 200 metern allerdings nicht durch bellen sondern ein leises grollen !


----------



## BöhserZwerg (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich erweitere mein Thema jetzt mal:

*NERVIGE TIERSCHUTZAKTIVISTEN


*http://video.google.de/videoplay?do...qIG5vu2ALEj6CjCA&q=tierschützer+angler&hl=de#


----------



## Gardenfly (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Da hätte sich einer als Wels verkleiden sollen und ein von den Störern ins Wasser zerren sollen :q

Wer weiss, wie die reagiert hätten, wenn Wels oder Hecht sich vor deren Augen eine Ente geholt hätte.


----------



## daci7 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

da würd auch ich als sehr stressresistenter mensch zuviel kriegen!

wenn mich jemand beim angeln so zutexten würde ... man man man :r


----------



## wusel345 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Wer macht eigentlich Druck gegen die Berufsfischerei auf den Weltmeeren? Redet da eigentlich Animal Peace auch ein Wörtchen mit oder ist die Lobby der Berufsfischerei (nicht die auf unseren Flüssen oder Seen) zu groß? Zu mächtig? Ich habe Animal Peace noch nie in oder vor einem Geschäft der Nordsee-Kette demonstrieren sehen. Aber der Fang und das qualvolle Ersticken der Fisch auf einem Heringslogger oder Großschiff findet ja auch fernab von ihrem Wirkungskreis statt. Da hält man sich besser raus. Da bin ich als Angler, was das Töten der Fische anbelangt, um ein vielfaches humaner.

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## Tino (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Die hatten ein Riesenglück das Kameras da waren.

Ohne... wäre das bestimmt nicht so ruhig abgegangen.:q

Mit was manche ihre Freizeit vergeuden...man man.|bigeyes


----------



## ELBkaida (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



> ANIMAL PEACE fordert die Dorfbewohner auf, das Leben dieser Tiere zu verteidigen und die mörderische Angelei mit warnenden Steinwerfen in den Teich zu sabotieren.



Bitte dirket neben die Welspose jede Sekunde einen Stein und das in Intervallen von 30-40 Steinen, dann Pause. Sollte der Wels nicht vertrieben sein, bin ich bereit denen ein spezielles Welsvetreibeholz zu geben...:q


----------



## daci7 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



ELBkaida schrieb:


> Bitte dirket neben die Welspose jede Sekunde einen Stein und das in Intervallen von 30-40 Steinen, dann Pause. Sollte der Wels nicht vertrieben sein, bin ich bereit denen ein spezielles Welsvetreibeholz zu geben...:q



:q
alternativ könnte man auch versuchen den wels über den geruch zu vertreiben!
alten fisch, fleischreste, leber und tintenfisch halte ich da für sehr effektiv! fieses zeug :v
|supergri


----------



## TRANSformator (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Mensch was sind wir weit gekommen, vor ein paar Jahrzehnten hätte solch eine Aktion noch mit der "hinten geschnürten Jacke" geendet........Früher war doch alles besser.

Attraktive Frauen waren eh nicht anwesend, so wie das aussah. Da hätt ich mich mit dem Flyer doch direkt in die nächste Ecke gehockt und das Ding sinnvoll verwertet.....ich hoffe die waren wenigstens 2-lagig und kratzen nicht so.


----------



## sc00b (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

" Wir möchten nicht das Tiere getötet werden"

Essen die dann da alle nur Grünzeug oder was ^^


----------



## Knispel (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



sc00b schrieb:


> " Wir möchten nicht das Tiere getötet werden"
> 
> Essen die dann da alle nur Grünzeug oder was ^^


 
Nee, die essen den armen Tieren ( biologisch gesehen ist der Mensch auch "nur" ein Säugetier aus der Gattung der Primaten ) das Grünzeug weg ...
|bigeyes:c


----------



## NedRise (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Naturschutz, ja gerne. Aber bitte sinnvoll,solche pseudo Tierliebhaber machen mich echt wahnsinnig. Das schlimme ist das solche Leute ihre eigenen Haustiere dann oft zu tode lieben. Mit solch einem Verständnis von Tierschutz.
Hut ab,wenn man dann noch ruhig bleiben kann.


----------



## BöhserZwerg (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



sc00b schrieb:


> " Wir möchten nicht das Tiere getötet werden"
> 
> Essen die dann da alle nur Grünzeug oder was ^^




Zum Thema Grünzeug


----------



## daci7 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



BigWels schrieb:


> Zum Thema Grünzeug



:q
"alles andere ist beilage" 
:m


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hab wo gelesen dass tierschützer sogar auf angler losgegangen sind und sie schwer verletzt haben und die ganze ausrüstung in den see kippten.

hat mir ein kumpel erzählt


----------



## Nolfravel (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



WEISHEITSGRANATE schrieb:


> Hab wo gelesen dass tierschützer sogar auf angler losgegangen sind|krach: und sie schwer verletzt haben|smash:|laola:|laola:#y:z|motz:|splat2:|splat2: und die ganze ausrüstung in den see kippten.
> 
> hat mir ein kumpel erzählt


 
Aha...


----------



## angelpfeife (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

LSD ist was schönes nicht?:g


----------



## prignitz_angler (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

kann ab und zu mal ganz nützlich sein :q


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



WEISHEITSGRANATE schrieb:


> Hab wo gelesen dass tierschützer sogar auf angler losgegangen sind|krach: und sie schwer verletzt haben|smash:|laola:|laola: und die ganze ausrüstung in den see kippten.
> 
> hat mir ein kumpel erzählt




Also irgendwie kommen mir Deine Beiträge manchmal ein bisschen |bigeyes#q#q#q#q vor. Ich weiß nicht, ob Du:#2::#2::#2: oder |clown: oder |krank: bist, oder ob Du nur ein bisschen #ywillst, jedenfalls ist das |peinlich und |abgelehn
Wenn Du mit Deinen 5 Verwarnpunkten so weitermachst, ist Dein Account jedenfalls bald |closed: und es heißt |gutenach


----------



## Nolfravel (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Also irgendwie kommen mir Deine Beiträge manchmal ein bisschen |bigeyes#q#q#q#q vor. Ich weiß nicht, ob Du:#2::#2::#2: oder |clown: oder |krank: bist, oder ob Du nur ein bisschen #ywillst, jedenfalls ist das |peinlich und |abgelehn
> Wenn Du mit Deinen 5 Verwarnpunkten so weitermachst, ist Dein Account jedenfalls bald |closed: und es heißt |gutenach


 

|good:

Schön, dass wir da einer Meinung sind.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## wusel345 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen:

Mal etwas zum lachen.

Vor Jahren, während eines Angelurlaubes in Meihern/Altmühltal, habe ich folgendes erlebt. Wir wohnten in einer Gaststätte, in der Angler sowie auch "normale" Touris unter einem Dach lebten (ist dort auch heute noch so). Da wir Angler ja im Allgemeinen und besonders im Urlaub ein kontaktfreudiges Völkchen zu anderen Kollegen und Urlaubern sind (wenigstens ich bin so), waren wir schnell eine kleine Gruppe von 4 Leuten, die zusammen fischen fuhren. Abends, nach getaner "Arbeit" saß man in der Gaststube zusammen und klönte über Gott und die Welt und vor allem das Angeln. Am Nachbartisch saß eine Familie aus dem Rheinland und das Familienoberhaupt hörte uns mit einem Ohr aufmerksam zu. Wenn ich ihn charakterisieren sollte: Verwaltungstyp im Rathaus. Selbst bei sommerlichen Temperaturen, im Urlaub: Oberhemd, Schlips und geschniegelt wie der Personalchef persönlich. Was wir aber noch nicht ahnten: er würde zum Brüller unseres Urlaubs werden. 

Da wir bisher nie weit von der Pension geangelt hatten, tauchte er schnell in unserer Nähe auf und schaute uns erst in gebührendem Abstand zu. Nach 2 Tagen kam er immer näher und beobachtete uns und unser Tun sehr interessiert. Stellte Fragen, die wir ihm gerne beantworteten, aber so allmählich wurde er zur Klette. Denn er meinte bald, als Nichtangler fachlich mitreden zu können. 

Daraufhin beschlossen wir, mal etwas weiter weg zu fahren (ca. 5 km zu einer kleinen Schleuse der Altmühl bei Riedenburg, die es damals noch gab), um mal einen Tag Ruhe vor ihm zu haben. Doch es kam, wie es kommen musste. Irgendwann tauchte er auf. Wie er uns gefunden hatte weiß ich nicht. Aber er war plötzlich da! Da an der Schleuse immer gute Hechte und Zander zu fangen waren angelten wir, damals noch erlaubt (vor 30 Jahren), mit lebendem Köderfisch. 

Er sah die tanzende Posen und stellte die alles entscheidende Frage: *Angelt ihr mit Köterfisch???* 

Wir schauten uns an und fragten zurück, um uns zu vergewissern dass wir uns nicht verhört hatten, *"Womit angeln wir?"* und er *"Angelt ihr mit einem Köterfisch?"* Wir schauten uns an, unsere Mundwinkel zuckten erst verräterisch, dann brachen wir in brüllendes Gelächter aus. Ich weiß noch, wie ein Kollege zu uns herüber rief "Welchen Köterfisch habt ihr am Haken? Ich hab nen Schäferfisch dran." Das Gesicht unserer Klette sprach daraufhin Bände. 

Nachdem wir uns wieder beruhigt hatten klärten wir ihn auf, dass es Köderfisch heisst, aber von da an hies der nette Zeitgenosse bei uns nur noch "Der Köterfisch":q. 

Achja, ab da hatten wir Ruhe vor ihm.:q


----------



## angelpfeife (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Also irgendwie kommen mir Deine Beiträge manchmal ein bisschen |bigeyes#q#q#q#q vor. Ich weiß nicht, ob Du:#2::#2::#2: oder |clown: oder |krank: bist, oder ob Du nur ein bisschen #ywillst, jedenfalls ist das |peinlich und |abgelehn
> Wenn Du mit Deinen 5 Verwarnpunkten so weitermachst, ist Dein Account jedenfalls bald |closed: und es heißt |gutenach


Haha Ralle echt genial#6. Wie lange haste gebraucht um dir das auszudenken?:q


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Also irgendwie kommen mir Deine Beiträge manchmal ein bisschen |bigeyes#q#q#q#q vor. Ich weiß nicht, ob Du:#2::#2::#2: oder |clown: oder |krank: bist, oder ob Du nur ein bisschen #ywillst, jedenfalls ist das |peinlich und |abgelehn
> Wenn Du mit Deinen 5 Verwarnpunkten so weitermachst, ist Dein Account jedenfalls bald |closed: und es heißt |gutenach


Hab zur Zeit Scharlach|krank:


----------



## GolemX (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Also ich kann mich ehrlich gesagt nicht beklagen, 
bei mir kommen immer nur ältere paare und wollen halt mal einwenig schauen und erzählen. 
Ich freue mich da immer eigentlich wenn ein nettes pärchen vorbei kommt, erst ganz scheu 10 min aus ein paar meter entfernt zuschauen und sich dann ganz putzig rantrauen um zu fragen "und haben Sie schon was gefangen", meistens erzählen die dann auch ein paar Geschichten von früher, find ich immer ganz cool.  

Eine Geschichte zum Thema Passanten fällt mir noch ein.
Da war ein Obdachloser (bestimmt schon 50, 2 verschiedene Schuhe) der mal vorbei kam und fragte ob er eines meiner Köderfische haben könnte (waren 2-3x 15-20 cm Barsche die ich als Fetzenköder benutzt hab) 
Ich fragte ob Er auch Angeln würde, da meinte er nein er hat Hunger #d
Ich erklärte das die nicht Essbar wären denn sie lagen schon den ganzen Tag in der Sonne, er war ziemlich enttäuscht und war gerade am gehen, da meinte ich er sollte in 2-3Std kommen, sollte ich was fangen könnte Er es haben (bin so sozial)
Naja 2 Std später kam er dann aber ich hatte immernoch nichts gefangen. Dies war anscheinend ein harter Schlag für den alten Kerl, da gab ich Ihm 10€ (alles was ich dabei hatte) und meinte das er sich doch mal was warmes gönnen sollte. 
Jetzt seh ich Ihn gelegentlich beim Angeln, und er grüsst immer schön. (hat aber nie wieder nach irgendetwas gefragt, was ein wenig meine Befürchtung gewesen war) 

So richtig nervige Passanten hatte ich noch nicht.


----------



## T1m0 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

find ich klasse von dir, hut ab. hat der gute mann sich bestimmt gefreut.


----------



## Nolfravel (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



GolemX schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich ehrlich gesagt nicht beklagen,
> bei mir kommen immer nur ältere paare und wollen halt mal einwenig schauen und erzählen.
> Ich freue mich da immer eigentlich wenn ein nettes pärchen vorbei kommt, erst ganz scheu 10 min aus ein paar meter entfernt zuschauen und sich dann ganz putzig rantrauen um zu fragen "und haben Sie schon was gefangen", meistens erzählen die dann auch ein paar Geschichten von früher, find ich immer ganz cool.
> 
> ...


 

#6#6#6

Ich mag Obdachlose, die meisten sind einfach immer nett drauf.

So richtig nervige hatte ich auch noch nicht, außer Leute aus der "Isch hau dir gleich aufs Maul-Fraktion", die sich audfspielen musstebn.
Ca. 2 Jahre älter als ich, und zu dritt.
So nach dem Motto: Wir sind hier die Oberaufseher, zeisch mal deinen Schein.
Ich meinte nur ganz trocken: jau, dann zeigt mal euren Fischerreiaufsichtsausweiß:q
Dann sind sie abgehaun:q


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



WEISHEITSGRANATE schrieb:


> Hab zur Zeit Scharlach|krank:




Dann war dein obiges Posting definitiv eine Auswirkung der Krankheit.|thinkerg:

Hat dir denn dein Arzt nicht gesagt, dass man bei Scharlach auf gar keinen Fall im Internet irgendwelche Texte verfassen sollte???|kopfkrat

|znaika: Bei Scharlach sollte man wirklich *NUR* Lesen.:b
Das hilft! Lesen, Lesen und nochmals Lesen!:b:b:b
Ist die beste Medizin. Gaaanz altes Hausmittel.#4

Am Besten solltest du das auch noch mindestens ein halbes Jahr nach deiner Genesung weiter so machen.
Nicht dass der der Scharlach noch mal wieder kommt!|scardie::m


----------



## Carpmen (12. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

als ich letztes Jahr mal zu an bekannten vorbeischaute der an seinen Stammvereinsweiher Angelte kamm nach ner Zeit eine Frau Zwischen seinen Schnüren durchgeschwommen (nein es war keine Meerjungfrau)|gr:
und dann die Fragen aller Fragen "haben Sie schon was gefangen"#q
im gleichen Moment piepste ein Bissanzeiger und er hatte einen tollen Run :vik:
So neugiereig wie die Frau natürlich war musste Sie ja warten bis der Fisch am Ufer war 

Spiegelkarpfen ca 85cm so um die 35 Pfund 
man das Gesicht von der Frau war Goldwert 

sie verliess sofort sehr hecktisch das Wasser und beschimpfte uns wieso wir Ihr nicht gesagt Hätten das es hier so grosse und hässliche Fische Gäbe und es müssten doch Schilder Aufgestellt werden wenn so Gefährliche Fische #c in den See sind 

Ach ja am See Gab es Schilder sogar Zwei :

das erste Vereinsgewässer Angelverein ...Angeln nur für Vereinsmitglieder

das zweite Baden Verboten


----------



## diemai (12. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

@ Carpmen

Hihihi , .......schade , das es kein 1,70+ Wels gewesen ist oder 'ne riesige Hecht-Mama mit "furchtbaren" Gebiß:q:q !

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## angler4711 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

So muss das laufen, die wird bestimmt nicht wieder kommen.

:q


----------



## dukewolf (13. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Passanten nervten mich nie, aber die 
Passantendammtanten schon eher.
Was das ist ? 
Alte Frauen die Nordic-Walking auf den Donaudamm machen, obwohl es 5m unterhalb einen Wanderweg gab. 
Dadurch, daß auf dem Damm mein Bivi stand, und sie nicht vorbei walken konnten ( denn dafür wären sie ja aus den Rhythmus gekommen ) riefen sie die Polizei.  Ich mußte der Staatsgewalt weichen. 
Es gab dort noch nie Probleme , aber North Walking ist halt sportlicher um die Natur niederzutrampeln , als German Sitting Fishing. #q

Aber Passanten sind mir auch lieber, als neidische Angler, die mir die Fischereiaufsicht auf den Hals hetzen! Diesie meinen Angelplatz nicht sehen, aber mit ihren Ohren jeden Biss, und jeden Fang mitbekommen, und denken daß ich 12 Karpfen in einer Std. in meinen Setzkescher stecke. #q

Liebe Angler hier im Board.  Schenkt mir euere Passanten und ich schicke euch meine Idioten :vik:


----------



## Sterni01 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich saß an einem See. Neben mir stand das Rod Pod mit 3 Ruten , Swingern und Bißanzeigen bestückt. Ab und zu meldete sich der Eine oder Andere Bißanzeiger, was aber wohl durch den Wind oder ,,Gegenschwimmer,, ausgelößt wurde.
Hinter mir ein Weg, auf welchem ab und zu Spaziergänger vorbei kamen. So auch ein älteres Ehepaar. Beide blieben stehen und tuschelten. Ich spitzte meine Ohren,...
Nach ca. 5 min. :
Er ganz leise zu ihr: ,, nein, pssst, sei ruhig !,,
Sie: ,, doch,,
Er: ,,meinst du ?,,
Sie:,, ja, ich frag mal,,

Ganz langsam, auf Zehenspitzen, kam die ältere Frau näher. Sie bäugte sich zu mir runter , um mir etwas ins Ohr zu flüstern.
Ich hatte schon 2 Antworten parat: a) nein, sie beißen nicht. b) nein, ich habe noch nichts gefangen.
Doch worauf ich mich absolut nicht eingestellt hatte, war ihre Frage, welche sie mir nun leise ins Ohr flüßterte:









Kann man damit FUNKEN ???

Damit hatte ich ja überhaupt nicht gerechnet. Ich war sprachlos, schaute sie völlig ungläubig an. Sah den Rod Pod an , und sagte dann zu ihr: Ja !

Sie: aha, gut, tschüß.
und guten Empfang noch !!!
Ich; ja danke ! aber bitte nicht weitersagen ! ...ist ein Schwarzsender !

#h


----------



## xDidix (13. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ach ja...die nevigen Passanten...:-D

Finde das ja nichtmal so schlimm, Gesellschaft zu haben von Radlern oder spazierenden Rentnerpärchen.
Aber hin und wieder sind da wirkliche Quasselstrippen, Rechthaber oder gar Besserwisser bei.

Mein Gewässer ist die Niers. Ich angele da immer von einer im Sommer gut besuchten Brücke aus (Hot Spot  ).
Rentnerpaare und Radler die einem Petri Heil wünschen oder mal fragen ob ich schon was gefangen habe sind dort keine Seltenheit. 

Leider gibt es gerade unter diesen wahre Quasselnstrippen:

-Haben sie schon wa sgefangen?
-Joar....das und das und das..
-Ja super! Zeigen sie die doch mal 
-(zeigt die Fische auf dem Foto)
-Hui, und wie gross waren die etwa?
-So gross wie auf dem Foto
-Und wie schwer?
-Hab die nicht gewogen-.-
- Das ist ja schade...wisen sie meine beiden Enkel angeln ja auch...letztens bla bla bla...blub bla bla
 (eine halbe Stunde später und 5kg Schnitzel an der Backe mehr)
-Hören sie mir überhaupt zu?
-Nein ich versuche mich aufs angeln zu konzentrieren.
Sie::r:r:r:r


Dann gibt es noch die "selbsternannten Gesetzeshüter" :-D

-Dürfen sie hier überhaupt angeln?
-Ja darf ich.
-zeigen sie doch mal ihren Angelführerschein!
-(ich muss voll lachen:-D) Also ich hab gerade nur meinen Führerschein dabei, der mich berechtigt fahrzeuge des Typs B,BE, A,A1, M/L und S zu fahren. Ich kann ihnen aber meinen Bundesfischereischein anbieten^^
-Wollen sie mich jetzt verarschen?
-Neeeeeeeeeiiinnn....ich doch nicht /ironie aus
- *Liest sich den ganzen Schein durch*Sie sind doch ein Betrüger! Das soll ein Bundesfischereiführerschien sein? -D :-D :-D :-D)   Ich rufe jetzt die Polizei, das ist urkundenfälschung und Wilderei!
-Machen sie doch..mal gucken was die polizei zu ihrem abgefallenen Auspuff sagt.
-Grml grml ruft Polizei..Die traben an, kontrollieren mich, aber alles ok ^^

Ich: Herr so und so, schauen sie mal, ich glaube bei dieser Person finden sie etwas mehr als bei mir. Der Auspuff scheint mir nicht in korrekter Lage!
-Oh, dann wollen wir doch mal sehen!

Schlussendlich musste der Herr das auto stehen lassen, und hat noch eine Verwarnungsgeld kassiert :-D

Rechthaber:

Sind hier überhaupt Fisch drin?
-Was glauben sie, warum ich sonst hier sitze :-D
-Das lohnt doch nicht! Hier ist nicht drin!

*Biss* Bassen 34 cm

Ahhh....aber ist sicher einer der wenigen Fische hier drinne. Das kann ja nur eine Seltenheit sein...

und knapp wieder 2 Minuten später---Biss auf Wurmbündel von nem Barsch


Und ab da ziehen de Leute dann beleidigt ab, weil sie nicht in ihrer Meinung bestätigt wurden.


----------



## wusel345 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Ich saß an einem See. Neben mir stand das Rod Pod mit 3 Ruten , Swingern und Bißanzeigen bestückt. Ab und zu meldete sich der Eine oder Andere Bißanzeiger, was aber wohl durch den Wind oder ,,Gegenschwimmer,, ausgelößt wurde.
> Hinter mir ein Weg, auf welchem ab und zu Spaziergänger vorbei kamen. So auch ein älteres Ehepaar. Beide blieben stehen und tuschelten. Ich spitzte meine Ohren,...
> Nach ca. 5 min. :
> Er ganz leise zu ihr: ,, nein, pssst, sei ruhig !,,
> ...


 


|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|good:

Ich schrei mich weg!!!


----------



## xDidix (13. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Was auch gut ist: Papa-Russe und Sohn Russe gehen an Wasser, mit der Absicht zum ersten mal schwarz zu angeln (hab ich ma nix gesagt, der Vater will ja nur dem sohn seinen Spass gönnen;-) )

Aber mit welchem gerät: 

Rute: Alter Teleskopbesenstiel von sicher 2 Metern grösse
-Eine seeeeh dicke Monofile, warscheinlich um die 1mm dick, und 6 meter lang
- Einen Haken der grösse 1/0 bis 2/0 :-D

Köder( Achtung) : Eine Ball mit dem durchmesser 100 mm, aus Toastbroat :-D das an den Haken gepresst, und die meinten das wirklich ernst mit dem Angeln :-D

Nach gut 2 Stunden an der Brücke, und der in der Strömung langsam zerbröselnden Toastbrotbombe, kommt der zu mir:

"Ey du, mir leid tun, aber warum wir niht fangen? Du fangen ja auch sehr gut!"

"Das wird wohl daran liegen das ihr keine Bisamrattenfilets am Haken habt"

"Ahh achso, ich habe keine ahnung von diese *Angelei*"


Di zogen daraufhin ab, und ich musste mich vor Bauchschmerzen krümmen, weil ich ausm lachen nicht mehr rauskahm...:-D


----------



## Path (13. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

mein Favorit: ha giebts denn hier Fische??? 
oder wenn man einen Fisch gefangen hat : Hast du den hier gefangen?? 
Antwort nein mitgebracht. das ist mein  Haustier. 

Geilstes erlebnis anb einem see auf dem auch Boot gefahren wird. 

ich saß am ufer hatte meinen Schwimmer so 15 meter Von Ufer entfernt ausgelegt.Da kam ein boot mit ner Omsi und ihrem Kind da ich gerade mit nem Kumpel redete Bemerkte ich nicht dass die Botsfahrer mittlerweile meinen Schwimmer erreicht hatten. das Kind hatte sich bereits die Große bunte Karpfenpose von der Oberfläche gepflückt und die Omsi setzte schon zur Flucht richtung Seemitte an. Mein Bissanzeiger hatte den Diebstahl des Schwimmers bemerkt und meldete sich im Dauerton. Neugierig drehte die ältere Dame um und kam zurück. ich fragte ob ich nicht meinen Schwimmer wiederhaben Könnte. entrüstet beschwerte sich die Oma: hast du denn Matsch am Paddel das hat mein enkel gefunden das gehört jetzt ihm. ich versuchte ihr zu erklären dass dieses Holztei mit dem zeugs unten dran mir gehören würde. um es ihr zu Beweisen spannte ich die Schnur ein wenig. das Missverständniswar gelößt.


----------



## <|Stachelritter|> (13. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Tja das mit den Passanten is bei mir so 'ne wechselhafte Sache.
Is schon merkwürdig wenn ältere Damen o. Herren um 4:30 morgens spazieren gehen ..|bigeyes
Meistens kommen irgendwelche Leute die dann Fragen welche Fische es denn in dem Gewässer , was ich gerade "beangle" gibt.
Die genannten Beispiele finde ich allerdings garnicht mal so schlimm.
Es gibt aber immer noch n' paar Sachen wie z.B
=> Spaziergänger die ihre Hunde mal so richtig schön in Wasser rennen lassen.Schön mit Stöckchen werfen (Stökchen=1.50m )#6
=>Leute die mir ne halbe Stunde zugucken und kommentieren was
ich denn für ein Rüpel sei einfach den hochgiftigen "Gummischeiß"
an den Haken zu hängen und den Fischen anzubieten.
:vik: 
Gruß <|Stachelritter|>


----------



## diemai (13. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

@ xDidix

Hahaha........das Ding mit dem losen Auspuff find' ich obergeil|muahah:|muahah:!

                                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## xDidix (13. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Das war nur meine Quittung für sein Gehabe :-D


----------



## diemai (13. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

@ xDidix 

........recht so#6 !

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Udo561 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hi,
ich bin ja meistens vom Boot aus am angeln , selten mal vom Ufer aus.

Am schlimmsten finde ich die Passanten die mit ihren Fragen nerven warum ich denn so einen komischen Gummifisch an der Kordel habe , früher hätte man immer mit Würmern geangelt.
Meist ist das dann Opa mit Enkel , 50 Jahre schon keine Rute mehr in der Hand gehabt und irgendwie den Fortschritt verpasst , aber seinem Enkel dann erklärt welcher Fisch auf welchen Köder beisst.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Felipe95 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hallo, 

einmal als ich am Mittellandkanal nachmittags die Spundwand entlang gegangen bin um zu gucken ob ich nicht doch einen Zander oder Barsch abkrige ist eine kleine Familie bei mir vorbei geradelt (Mann,Frau,kleines Kind).
Die Frau guckt mich böse an und sagt zu mir: "Ich habe die Polizei gerufen, weil du keinen Angelschein hast!" und ist dann einfach weitergefahren.
Bei dem Kommentaren hätte ich voll bock gehabt der hinterherzulaufen und die vom Fahrrad zu schubsen !!! :r
Naja, war noch ca 45min da, kam aber keine Polizei, da bin ich weitergefahren :q
Aber mal ehrlich, als ob die Bullen kommen wenn jemand anruft und sagt da angelt einer ohne angelschein, ich glaube die haben besseres zu tun :q

MfG Felix


----------



## Angelsuchti (13. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Felix K. schrieb:


> ich glaube die haben besseres zu tun :q
> 
> MfG Felix




ne die HÄTTEN besseres zu tun, aber das interessiert die meist nicht...


----------



## daci7 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

die meisten passanten sind ja ruhig und nett, aber bei manchen brächte man schon so nen "silencer" :q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psVcCMWfKio&feature=channel


----------



## jens_z (13. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

geiles Video!!!
|jump:|muahah:|jump:


----------



## DerAngler93 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Auf fragen wie ma schon was gefangen? Antworte ich nurnoch klar nen Hai, aber den musste ich wieder zurücksetzen, der war leider untermaßig :q


----------



## angler4711 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Oh Mann!

|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Baschtii (13. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich hatte schon öfter Passanten bei mir, meistens normalg. Schwäne nerven viel mehr! An unserem Vereinsteich, der am Rand eines Dorfes liegt waren die letztes Jahr im Frühjahr < 
Die Passanten füttern die! Ich wollte meinen Karpfen fangen, meine Ruten ausgelegt und gewartet.
Auf einmal sehe ich dass die 2 Schwäne auf mich zu schwimmen, dann kommen die aus dem Wasser und greifen mich an!!!! Maaan hab ich mich aufgeregt!! Dann hab ich sie verjagt, dann kommt so eine Frau mit Kind die die Fiecher füttern wollte und die hat sich tierisch aufgeführt warum ich diese Drecksdinger verjagt habe. Ich sagte nur drauf: "Such dir nen anderen Teich wo Schwäne sind aber nicht unseren Vereinsteich!" Naja sie sagte noch was aber ich hab sie dann ignoriert.
Baschtii


----------



## Felipe95 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Baschtii schrieb:


> "Such dir nen anderen Teich wo Schwäne sind aber nicht unseren Vereinsteich!"


 
richtig so, was die sich auch immer einbilden ...|gr:

Steht schon bei der Einfahrt drann, dass das vereinsgewässer des zB agv vorsfeldes sind und das angler vorrang haben und denken dann auch noch sie können uns verjagen nur weil sie irgendwelche dummen enten oder schwäne an genau der stelle füttern wollen wo wir dann gerade sitzen #d

gruß Felix


----------



## Baschtii (13. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Es gibt auch gute Passanten,
aber das sind meistens die, die selbst erfahrene Angler sind.


----------



## NedRise (14. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Was mich wirklich wundert ist, dass die Leute meinen eine Angelausrüstung wäre eine Einladung zum voll quatschen.Die quasseln doch auch nicht jeden der auf einer Parkbank sitzt, oder am Wasser spazieren geht voll.|uhoh:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Wenn ich von Passanten angesprochen werde, finde ich das meist gar nicht so schlimm. Wenn dann noch Kinder dabei sind, dürfen die auch mal in meiner Box wühlen, einen Gufi befingern (natürlich schön auf den Haken aufpassen!) und eventuell gefangene und abgeschlagene Fische begrabschen. Ist eigentlich immer ganz nett, so was.

Nerven tut es dann, wenn sich vorzugsweise ältere Herrschaften beim Sonntagsspaziergang in sicherer Entfernung aufbauen und anfangen, _skeptisch zu beoachten_. Wisst ihr, was ich damit meine?


----------



## tchuppa (14. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Letztes Jahr im Sommer mit 2 Freunden an einem sehr sehr kleinen Tümpel gewesen, wo man jedoch gut fängt. 

Fährt man da Sonntags hin um die Woche ausklingen zu lassen, wird man mind. 1 mal pro Stunde vollgequasselt.

Der Schlimmste war jedoch ein etwas älterer Mann so um die 45-50, mit Fahrrad und Bier. Als er sich dann hinter uns setzte und mit seinem ersten Bier begann, ging es ja noch grade so, weil die fragen wirklich interessiert klangen und so. 
Nach dem 4 Bier ne halbe Stunde später wurde es dann schon nerviger und nachdem wir ihn baten doch bitte zu gehen, macht er sich auch auf sein Radel und belästigte die nächsten Angler. Das ging dann so eine weitere Stunde (die anderen scheuchten ihn wohl auch immer weg) bis er wieder bei uns auf seiner knallgelben Decke hockte. Seiner Art sich zu bewegen und zu Sprechen, zeigte uns das die Menge an Bier sich mind. verdoppelt hatte in der Stunde.

Nach einigen Bitten zu gehen machte er sich dann auch iwann widerwillig auf den Weg woanders hin.


----------



## Andal (14. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Solche Herrschaften kenne ich. An meinem früheren Wohnort gabs einen kleinen See, in der Nähe ein paar Wohnhäuser und eben so einen älteren Herren darin. Der erschien immer wieder, baute sich etwa fünf Meter neben einem auf und glotzte stumm, aber dermaßen aufdringlich.

Bis ich mich eines schönen Sonntags am Zaun vor seiner Veranda aufbaute und stumm zuschaute, wie er und sein Weib Kaffee tranken. Das muss den beiden extrem unangenehm gewesen sein, da sie nach vielleicht drei Minuten im Haus verschwanden. Er wurde auch nie wieder beim glotzen am See gesehen.

Was meinen diese Menschen, dass wir Zootiere sind, dass wir mit Action aufwarten, nur weil sie endlich vorbeigekommen sind?


----------



## tchuppa (14. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Super Lösung des Problems #6

ICh habe immer das Gefühl das wir Jungangler als Frischfleisch gesehen werden |gr: So von wegen vollquatschen, dann keine Ahnung haben und dann noich Klug********rn..


----------



## Andal (14. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich hatte einen Angelkumpel, der ging noch einen Schritt weiter, der wurde offensiv, wenn Quatscher auftauchten. Der laberte sie im Gegenzug mit lauter wirrem Zeug zu, dass denen die Ohren glühten. Wollten sie beispielsweise auf ihren Räder entkommen, hielt er auch schon mal den Lenker fest, damit er seinen Monolog nicht abbrechen musste, bevor er der Meinung war, die Störer hätten lange genug gelitten. Ich bin mir sicher, dass derart gequälte Menschen zeitlebens einen Bogen um jedes Angelgewässer machen!


----------



## teilzeitgott (14. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Andal schrieb:


> Solche Herrschaften kenne ich. An meinem früheren Wohnort gabs einen kleinen See, in der Nähe ein paar Wohnhäuser und eben so einen älteren Herren darin. Der erschien immer wieder, baute sich etwa fünf Meter neben einem auf und glotzte stumm, aber dermaßen aufdringlich.
> 
> Bis ich mich eines schönen Sonntags am Zaun vor seiner Veranda aufbaute und stumm zuschaute, wie er und sein Weib Kaffee tranken. Das muss den beiden extrem unangenehm gewesen sein, da sie nach vielleicht drei Minuten im Haus verschwanden. Er wurde auch nie wieder beim glotzen am See gesehen.
> 
> Was meinen diese Menschen, dass wir Zootiere sind, dass wir mit Action aufwarten, nur weil sie endlich vorbeigekommen sind?




perfekt!!!!!!

ich kann das auch nicht ab, ich gehe ja zum angeln um meine ruhe zu haben und nicht mit typen zu reden die die unglaublich ungewöhnliche frage stellen
" sind da fische drin? "
"nö, ich bin ein einfach nur blöde im kopf und setze mich so an den see.... nein, ist natürlich nur spaß, ich bin nicht blöde, ich bringe meinem wurm rückenschwimmen bei "
und diese hirntoten baumrinden merken das nicht einmal.
sie wollen es auch nicht hören wenn man sagt das sie sich auf einem privatgelände befinden und das betreten hier verboten ist.
dann kommt oft die antwort, aber das ist doch so schön hier, na klasse, dann gehe ich das nächstemal mit freunden zum grillen auch zu herrn und frau xyz und setze mich da in den garten, weil... ist ja so schön da.
wenn ich mit jemanden reden will dann sicher nicht mit passanten die abnerven, da gibt es schon genug angelkollegen die blödes zeug reden, da brauche ich die nicht auch noch.
und wenn ich reden will, ruf ich meinen therpeuten an !!!


----------



## Andal (14. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



> dann kommt oft die antwort, aber das ist doch so schön hier, na klasse, dann gehe ich das nächstemal mit freunden zum grillen auch zu herrn und frau xyz und setze mich da in den garten, weil... ist ja so schön da.



Rache-Grillen wäre auch mal eine gute Maßnahme! #6


----------



## teilzeitgott (14. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

kampf den passanten sage ich nur....... für jede blöde frage eines passanten sollte man 3€ bekommen als angler, mensch dann würde ich nur noch in der stadt angeln an meinem kleinen fluss den ich eigentlich so liebe ( kommen pro stunden um die 40-50 leute vorbei ) , ich sag mal nach 5 monaten wäre ich in der glücklichen lage nie mehr arbeiten zu müssen ich schätze mal da kommen so um die 2000 blöde fragen am tag zusammen mal 3 € mach 6000€ am tag das auf 5-6 monate gerechnet    mach über ne million


----------



## Udo561 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Und dann meint man das passiert einem als Bootsangler nicht , weitgefehlt.
Es gibt so Spezis , meist wieder Opa mit Enkel die fahren bis 5 Meter an mein vor Anker liegendes Boot , werfen selber den Anker und fangen an zu labern.

Erzählen von früher , wie toll sie doch selber mal geangelt haben und geben gute Ratschläge.
Wenn er mich beim Spinnfischen dann fragt auf welchen Fisch ich aus bin sage ich meist auf Karpfen und Schleie .
Dann merkt man schnell ob jemand selber angelt oder nur labert ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich wurde auch schon attackiert. Und zwar von einem Wasserskifahrer der im 2m Abstand am Ufer vorbei fuhr /bzw gezogen wurde und mir dann in die Schnur gerauscht ist....
Konnte meine Angel dann ausm Wasser fischen!
Idiot!|supergri


Ein alter Angelkollege meines Vaters hats auch schon gebracht einem Jetski--Fahrer ein Grundblei über-zu-schmeissen!#d


----------



## diemai (14. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

@ Andal

Echt geile Offensiv-Methoden |supergri!

@ FloFcbFan

So'n Typ gab's hier in'ner Gegend an'n paar Kiessen vor vielen Jahren auch 'mal , allerdings mit'm Motorboot , ........immer dicht an die Angler 'rangebrettert mit Wellenschwall und Schnur kappen !

Irgendwann hatte ich dann 'mal gehört , das er sich seinen Außenborder abgerissen hatte ,...... irgend jemand hatte den Motor am Motorschaft mit einem langen , dünnen Drahtseil unter Wasser an einem soliden Pfosten seines Anlegesteges festgebunden , ......und da er immer gerne von Anfang an Vollgas fuhr ........Plumps|supergri!

@ alle

Besonders schlimm finde ich die Leute , die gelegentlich(oder vorzugsweise auch dann , wenn niemand anderes am Wasser ist) selber angeln , aber ansonsten mehr am Gewässer unterwegs sind , um andere Angler zuzutexten .

Die gibt's wohl an jedem größeren Gewässer ,........ im Laufe meiner mehr als 20jährigen Laufbahn durfte ich schon einige dieser Spezies kennenlernen .

Am Elbe-Lübeck-Kanal(südlicher Teil) gab's da einen , der hieß Benno(ist mittlererweile verstorben) , der hat das mal gebracht , meine Frau und mich mind. 2 Std. am Stück vollzulabern .

Als er sich dann in's Auto setzte und mit den Worten "die Familie wartet" endlich abzog , waren wir heilfroh , das wir uns endlich wieder voll den Posen und Bissanzeigern widmen konnten !

Aber leider zu früh gefreut , .......nach ca. einer Stunde kam Benno's alter Daimler wieder angerollt , dieses Mal war er aber nicht alleine , sondern der Fond seines Wagens spuckte noch seine Frau , seinen Hund und zwei oder drei Kinder nebst Ball , Decke und Picknick-Korb aus .............wir haben dann schnell zusammengepackt(hatte sowieso nicht so prickelnd gebissen)#q#q#q.

Jahre später , ....wir hatten unsere anglerischen Aktivitäten mittlerweile auf Hamburger Gewässer verlegt , haben wir beim Angeln die Bekanntschaft eines kleinen älteren Herren(Rentner) gemacht , von dem wir allerdings zuerst nicht 'mal den Namen kannten , .......wir hatten ihn dann für persönlichen Gebrauch aber sehr schnell "Pestfloh" getauft !

Er war ein begnadeter Zanderangler mit dem toten Köfi , ging allerdings nur los , wenn ihm seine Wetterstation mit Mondphasen usw. beste Chancen versprach , .......als im Berufsleben eingespannte jüngere Leute hatten wir diesen Luxus natürlich nicht !

Na ja , er lebte alleine , war nie verheiratet und bei gutem Wetter wohl bald täglich am Gewässer !

Unter 1,5 Std. labern ging bei ihm garnix , er konnte es auch auf 3 Std. bringen .


Selbst das ich ihm beim Anschlagen 'mal 'ne Feederrute quer durchs Gesicht gezogen hatte(er stand halt 'n bißchen ungünstig:q:q:q) , konnte ihn für die Zukunft nicht abschrecken(meine Frau ist halt immer bemüht , nett zu sein) ,....... aber als er beim Nachtangeln 'mal an meiner neuen Freilaufrolle gefingert hat , um den Bügel bei einem Biß zu öffnen(dabei wollte ich doch den Freilauf ausprobieren) , war ich kurz davor , den Typ in'n Fluß zu werfen !

Hab' ihn lange nich' mehr gesehen ,..... habe auch kein Bedürfnis danach , .......mittlerweile hat sich über die Jahre auch meine angeborene Toleranz nervigen Mitmenschen gegenüber total erschöpft und ich kann mir leicht vorstellen , das wenn ein böser Blick oder eine unflätige Wortwahl nicht ausreichen sollte , ich durchaus auch 'mal einen ausgiebigen Verbiegetest an meinem Kescherstiel vornehmen könnte#q#q:r:r #q#q:r:r.

Aber sonst allen ein "Petri Heil ,..... Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## DerAngler93 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Gibt aber auch angenehme Leute. Einal kam ein Ehepaar auf Fahrräder an. Der Mann fragte auf welche Fische ich aus bin. Hat mich nicht wirklich gestört. Sie waren ja auch nur kurz da. Dann hab ich den noch erklärt, dass man an der anderen Seite des Sees auch herfahren kann und weg waren sie


----------



## Sterni01 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Wem es beim angeln zu monoton oder langweilig sein sollte, der versuche es doch mal hier bei mir in Warnemünde ! Die Westmole (am Teepott) ist ein Garant für Unterhaltung und erst recht für ein Frage - Antwort- Spiel !!! Nicht nur verschiedene Akzente, nein, alle sprachen dieser Welt bekommt man da zu hören. Allerdings sei davor gewarnt, wenn tatsächlich ein Fisch am Haken das Ufer erreicht. Das Wort Platzangst lernt man dann dort ebenso kennen wie Blitzlichtgewitter... |uhoh:

Jedoch wird man im Sommer durch die Möglichkeit der ,,Fleischbeschauung,, wieder belohnt ! :q


----------



## DerAngler93 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Was mich auch mal gewundert hat, als ich am Ammersee war. Da kam eine Frau mir ihrem Kind (ca 5 Jahre) an. Zu meiner Überraschung fragte sie mich, ob das ok wäre wenn das Kind jier spielt. Da ich sowieso am Aufbrechen war hab ich dann gesagt ist ok. Sie hat dann sogar nochmal gesagt wir können aber auch woanderes hin. Fand ich schon bemerkenswert


----------



## Sterni01 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Mensch, hast das nicht gemerkt, die wollte mit dir anbändeln ! :q

Letztes Jahr auf Rügen. Ich bin mit nem Gummifisch unterwegs. Da kommt ein Rentnerehepaar, bleibt stehen und beobachten mich. Nach ner Weile sagt der Opa:
er: Der Fisch sieht schon ganz schön tot aus !
Ich: ja, der hat auch noch nie gelebt, weil er aus Gummi ist !

Opa denkt nach und sagt: 
er: ...und darauf fallen die Fische rein ?
ich: na klar, warum nicht ? Es fallen doch sogar manche Menschen auf Gummipuppen rein !
er: Stimmt auch wieder... und ging von dannen. :q


----------



## DerAngler93 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Mensch, hast das nicht gemerkt, die wollte mit dir anbändeln ! :q
> 
> Letztes Jahr auf Rügen. Ich bin mit nem Gummifisch unterwegs. Da kommt ein Rentnerehepaar, bleibt stehen und beobachten mich. Nach ner Weile sagt der Opa:
> er: Der Fisch sieht schon ganz schön tot aus !
> ...



|good: :q Aber bei Gummifischen ist es ehrlich schlimm. Da wird fast immer gefragt Darauf fallen die Fische rein?
Meine Eltern auch immer (Nichtangler) Als Fisch würd ich auch nicht darauf reinfallen. (dieser Sprcuh kommt immer wenn ich ohne Fisch nach Hause komme:c) Naja was soll man machen


----------



## wusel345 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Wenn man das hier alles so liest könnte man fast meinen, wir Angler sind wirklich so wie die große Mehrheit uns sieht: schweigsam, verschlossen und eigenbrötlerisch. Ich werde mir mal besser abgewöhnen, andere Kollegen "anzuquatschen" wenn ich am Wasser spazieren gehe, da auf meiner Stirn nicht vermerkt ist, dass ich selbst auch Angler bin oder ein Schild mit mir rumtrage "Bin Angler im ASV-xxx seit xxx-Jahren" und so mit großer Sicherheit in Ungnade fallen werde. 

Zu mir kann jeder beim Angeln gerne auf einen Plausch vorbeischauen und wenn er mich wirklich mal nerven sollte, was sehr selten vorkommt, dann sage ich es ihm mit freundlichen Worten. Damit habe ich kein Problem. Ich habe schon mit so manchem Jagdpächter, Förster oder Jäger im Wald längere Gespräche geführt und hatte nie das Gefühl, ich nerve ihn. Für mich waren diese Gespräche hochinteressant und informativ. So halte ich es am Wasser und gebe gerne, auch mal längere, Auskunft über unsere Zunft. Unser Ansehen in der Gesellschaft ist, sehr zu unserem Leidwesen, eh nicht das Beste. Wenn man den Leuten aber klar macht, dass man nicht nur "erntet", sondern auch die Flora und Fauna am See oder am Gewässer hegt und pflegt, hören sie meist ganz erstaunt zu und revidieren eventuell ihr Bild über uns Angler.

Gruß, Rüdiger (Mitgl. i. ASV-Greven)


----------



## Sterni01 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Wenn mich beim Angeln jemand mit ,,Petri heil,, begrüßt, bin ich doch schon mal im Bilde !
Aber nichtmal ,,guten Tag,, sondern gleich: beißen die Fische ?
Oder der Opa teilt mir halt mit, dass mein Gummifisch tot ist ! ....


----------



## robinhood23 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

beim spinnfischen wurde mir auch schon oft erklärt ich solle doch ein bischen warten bis ich den köder wieder as dem wasser zeihe, beim angeln braucht man geduld#6


----------



## ernie1973 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hm - also ich mag den Thread ja - aber wenn ich nun, nachdem ich alles mal gelesen habe so richtig nachdenke, dann sind auch sehr oft gerade die Angler-Kollegen die nervigsten.

Spaziergänger haben meist ihre Standard - Sprüche - und gehen recht flott weiter.

Am Schlimmsten ist es, wenn man von Anglern zugetextet wird, die nicht das Taktgefühl besitzen, um zu merken, dass man evtl. gerade einfach mal seine Ruhe haben will.

Es ergeben sich unter Anglern nat. manchmal auch tolle Gespräche, aus denen Angelgemeinschaften oder Angelfreundschaften entstanden, aber beispielsweise am Rhein bei Köln angelt man doch eher anonymer, als an meiner Vereinstalsperre, wo ich ohnehin beinahe jeden kenne, weil ich schon als Kind dort in der Jugendgruppe angelte.

Bei den Anglern, die manchmal penetrant sind, gibt es hier rund um köln verschiedene Typen:

1: der Oberlehrer: Gibt ungefragt Tipps - weiß alles - hat alles in allen Größen schon gefangen und ist extrem mitteilungsbedürftig.

2: der Neider: Hat meist einen Fang beobachtet - will alles wissen - Köder - Methode - Länge - Gewicht usw.

3: der Sparfuchs: Fängt ungefragt an über sehr persönliche Probleme seinerseits zu schwafeln, vermutlich um die Kosten für seinen Therapeuten zu sparen.

4: der Angeber, oder "Poser" auf Neudeutsch: Muß sein (auf Neudeutsch "Tackle" präsentieren - vermutlich weil seine Frau zu Hause über die teuren Sachen schimpft, die er so kauft und er endlich mal Bestätigung haben will, weil er für Rute und Rolle doch soviel Geld bezahlt hat. 

5. der Rentner - Angler: "Früher war alles besser - jetzt ist hier nix mehr zu holen." - So, oder so ähnlich lautet seine Einleitung!

...es fielen mir bestimmt noch mehr Typen ein - aber im Grunde bin ich schon sehr kommunikativ & immer an einem kollegialen Austausch interessiert - nur möchte ich gerne auch noch in Ruhe angeln, wenn ich dort am Wasser sitze - und das scheinen einige der o.g. als völlig zweitrangig zu sehen und merken es nicht, wenn man seine Ruhe haben will!

Wie geht es Euch?

Kennt ihr noch mehr "Nerv-Typen" ?

Ernie


----------



## diemai (15. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

@ ernie1973

"Der Angeber" , ........kommt an und erzählt , was er hier oder woanders während der letzten Wochen doch so alles gefangen hat , ...jetzt gerade würde aber nix beißen !

So'ne Typen berauben einen noch der letzten Fang-Chancen , da man wegen ihnen abgelenkt ist und oft die wenigen Bisse verhaut !

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## ernie1973 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Tja, früher hat mich mein Hund vor solchen Leuten bewahrt (erst - dt. Drahthaar&Riesenschnauzer-Mischling - dann ein Schäferhund).

Heute habe ich auch einen Super-Hund - allerdings eher aus der Kategorie "klein&niedlich" - ist ein Mischling vom Tierschutz - sieht aus wie ein Mini-Schäferhund und ist zur Abschreckung nicht wirklich geeignet & viel zu freundlich zu jedermann, um mich vor Schwätzern zu bewahren.

Sobald ich nicht mehr in der Kölner Innenstadt wohne und etwas grün um´s Haus habe, bekommt meine Hündin noch eine Spielgefährtin der "Ü-50 KG-Klasse" - dann wird wieder Ruhe einkehren, weil die Leute sich dann erfahrungsgemäß doch eher fernhalten.

Denke da an sowas wie einen Mischling, der Rottweiler, Fila Brasilero, Dogge o.ä. enthält, weil ich kein Freund von "Rassehunden" bzw. reinrassigen Zuchtopfern bin!

Ernie


----------



## Boendall (15. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Tja, früher hat mich mein Hund vor solchen Leuten bewahrt (erst - dt. Drahthaar&Riesenschnauzer-Mischling - dann ein Schäferhund).
> Ernie


 
Wie hat er denn das gemacht erst - dt. Drahthaar&Riesenschnauzer-Mischling - dann ein Schäferhund. Rassen Umwandlung? *SCNR*

Im Ernst meine Lust zum Ratschen hängt von der Tagesform ab. Wenn ich gut gelaunt bin, hab ich keine Probleme mit einem Schwätzchen, will ich aber meine Ruhe haben, gebe ich das dem Passanten auch zu verstehen, höfflich aber doch bestimmt.


----------



## robinhood23 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Tja, früher hat mich mein Hund vor solchen Leuten bewahrt (erst - dt. Drahthaar&Riesenschnauzer-Mischling - dann ein Schäferhund).
> 
> Heute habe ich auch einen Super-Hund - allerdings eher aus der Kategorie "klein&niedlich" - ist ein Mischling vom Tierschutz - sieht aus wie ein Mini-Schäferhund und ist zur Abschreckung nicht wirklich geeignet & viel zu freundlich zu jedermann, um mich vor Schwätzern zu bewahren.
> 
> ...


 

kommt mir bekannt vor #6


----------



## ernie1973 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

...schöner Hund - meld´ Dich, wenn Du mal einen Welpen "über" hast!

;O)

...möchte aber ein Mädel!

LG,

Ernie


----------



## Mikesch (15. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Die Anzahl der Passanten reguliere ich mit der Auswahl des Angelplatzes. 
Von 0 - 1000 ist dann evtl. alles möglich.
0 = Schleppen mit dem Boot.
1000 = Barsche zupfen im Segelhafen.
|supergri


----------



## Sterni01 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Au ja ! Das mit dem WauWau wirkt Wunder !

Ich hatte mal nen Riesen(schnauzer) ! 60 Ü bei 72 cm Rißt !

Er war ein ganz lieber, hörte auf´s Wort. Wenn ich Spaziergänger sah, brauchte ich nur ,,paß auf,, zu sagen - ein mal bellen hat dann gereicht, und sie gingen weiter ! |supergri

Leider ist er mit 8 Jahren an Krebs gestorben....


----------



## pfuitoifel (15. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Meine Elsa wäre auch prima geeignet,um Leute vom Angelplatz fernzuhalten,da sie erstmal jeden anknurrt.Leider würde sie mir aber auch die Fische vergraulen,denn (typisch Labrador) sie schwimmt für ihr Leben gern,auch bei klirrendem Frost zwischen den Eisschollen.Da sind mir dann die Passanten doch lieber.


----------



## Borg (15. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hehe...ja, so ein Hund ist schon eine feine Sache um beim Angeln seine Ruhe zu haben ! Habe zwar "nur" eine Münsterländer-Mischlingsdame, aber die hält eigentlich ganz gut das Grobzeug fern.....dabei will sie eigentlich immer nur spielen |supergri.....wenn man ihr allerdings mit Leckerchen kommt, dann habe ich verloren und der Spaziergänger eine Freundin fürs Leben !

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## NedRise (15. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Also manchmal möchte ich wirklich nicht reden,und finde es dann auch echt anstrengend.Möchte dann aber auch nicht unfreundlich sein,und finde es auch komisch dass die Leute sich auch immer die Angler für Ihre Verbalatacken aussuchen...


----------



## ernie1973 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Boendall schrieb:


> Wie hat er denn das gemacht erst - dt. Drahthaar&Riesenschnauzer-Mischling - dann ein Schäferhund. Rassen Umwandlung? *SCNR*


 
Ja, genau so eine Umwandlung war das -geht alles - wie bei Cat Stevens!

*grins*

Nein, meine "Emma" ist nun der 4. Hund in meinem Leben und die anderen habe ich überlebt!

Ernie


----------



## ShortyNordenham (26. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

hmmm mit Passanten hatte ich eigentlich noch nie irgendwas weder positiv noch negativ, liegt entweder an ihm (auch ü50 klasse)





oder daran das ich Pfeifenraucher bin und die sind ja bekannterweise eh sehr einsilbig.

Auf jedenfall hält mir der Hund die "möchtegerngangs" vom Hals wenn ich über Nacht angeln gehe


Edith: 
Irgendwie fehlte die Hälfte

Mit Tieren hatte ich schon reichlich vergnügen, ich schnorchel so ein wenig auf meinem Stühlchen vor mich hin als plötzlich ein Schaf vor mir steht (der hund war nicht mit), ich mich erschrocken, Schaf sich erschrocken, Kaffee verschüttet ruten aus dem Ständer gefallen, danach konnte ich aber drüber lachen.

letzten Sonntag saß ich am Kanal, Eimer mit Anfutter dabei, ich hör es hinter mir Rauschen, kommen 2 Schwäne angeflogen und landen 20Meter weg.
Es kam wie es kommen mußte , 10 min später hat sich einer der beiden Schwäne über mein Futter hergemacht, ich hab mich dann erstmal verdrückt, weil die Viecher echt böse werden können.
Naja 2 Min Später waren sie dann weg, hat wohl nicht geschmeckt.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## milos2009 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Vor dem würde ich auch Angst haben 

Aber ist gut so du hast einen "Bodyguard" :m


----------



## esgof (27. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

moin
Ich habe mal selber als passant einen angler am wasser angesprochen erst höflich gefragt ob ich störe dann kamen wir ins gespräch nun ist er seid 6 jahren mein chef :m

Einmal kam meine neue freundin mich am wasser besuchen ich war so ziehmlich auf alles gefasst ( beißen sie, oder iii der ist ja glitschig,der arme fisch laß den doch wieder schwimmen,wie du haust den auf den kopf)
doch sie sagte: was du piekst die maden auf den haken das tut den doch weh.
was solls ich hab sie trotzdem geheiratet:l

Ich selbst habe nichts dagegen wenn man höflich angesprochen wird dann gibt es auch eine normale antwort,und wenn es kinder sind versuche ich denen das ganze nah zu bringen man weiß ja nie vielleicht wird aus ihm mal ein großer angler der mich dann ans wsser schiebt wenn ich mal mit 80 jahren im rollstuhl sitze.

 wenn ich angepöpelt werde ignorieren und auf den nächsten fisch freuen

auf die frage beißen sie? meine antwort : nur auf wunsch 

gruß esgof


----------



## Carphunter13 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



BigWels schrieb:


> Ich denke dieses Thema betrifft uns alle außer Meeresangler vielleicht.Die Passanten haben wieder einmal zugeschlagen :
> Ich saß am Samstagabend gemütlich mit meinem Kumpel an der Sieg und wartete das die Pose untergeht......da kam eine alte Frau daher und sagt:Auf das Plastikteil das da auf dem Wasser schwimmt beisst eh nichts!
> Ich:Ähm,dass ist nur der Bissanzeiger.Der Köder ist weiter unten!
> Sie:.......|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkratEin Bissanzeiger?Früher konnte man die Forellen mit den Händen aus dem Wasser nehmen!
> ...




Hi,
find deine Geschichte echt klasse, hat echt Spaß gemacht zu lesen.
petri carphunter
P.S.:würde mich mal interessieren, ob ihr an dem Abend noch was gefangen habt, oder die Omi euch alle Fische verscheucht hat?


----------



## bladecx2 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

geile storys hier. habe jetz alle seiten durchgelesen^^

hier meine story:

einmal sass ich gemütlich an nem kleinen baggerloch. ich hatte meine sandaletten ausgezogen und nebenmich gelegt. barfuss geangelt. 
dann kommen zwei jungs, etwa 10-12 jahre hintermich und machten lautstark faxxen. ich habe mich aufgeregt, und bat sie freundlich aufzuhören. dann war eine minute einigermasen still. dann warfen die tatsächlich meine sandaletten ins wasser. ich natürlich total genervt, blieb aber einigermassen ruhig. alls sie sich dann auf geländer setzten, gab ich ihnen einen stoss. dann was schwimmen angesagt 

lg


----------



## Eruzione (27. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

wie gemein


----------



## Udo561 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



bladecx2 schrieb:


> alls sie sich dann auf geländer setzten, gab ich ihnen einen stoss. dann was schwimmen angesagt
> lg



Hi,
wenn du das mit meinem 10 jährigen Sohn gemacht hättest dürftst du dein komplettes Angelzubehör aus dem Wasser fischen und glaub mir ,damit wärst du noch sehr glimpflich davon gekommen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## chivas (27. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

wenn du schon deinen kindern beibringst, dass man fremde klamotten ins wasser schmeißt, dann ist das ja wohl klar xD

muß eigentlich jeder thread dermaßen abdriften? |kopfkrat


----------



## Tauwürmer (29. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

was auch richtig nerven kan ist wenn son bescheuerter schwimmer direkt über deinen montagen schwimmt - dann brauchst du dich nich mehr wundern warum nix beißt besonders wenn dann der see eh gerade mal 2-4 meter tief ist. :c

petri an alle


----------



## potter (29. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn du das mit meinem 10 jährigen Sohn gemacht hättest dürftst du dein komplettes Angelzubehör aus dem Wasser fischen und glaub mir ,damit wärst du noch sehr glimpflich davon gekommen.
> Gruß Udo



Das läuft in meinen Augen dann unter "verzogene Rotzlöffel" die bei entsprechender Aktion ne Tracht Prügel beziehen würden...

Just my 2 cents.


Schwimmer gibts bei uns im Sommer auch recht häufig.
Da hilft nur morgens Angeln gehen, die Leute die dann schwimmen kennen die Angler und wissen dass sie nen Bogen drumrum schwimmen sollten damit beide ihren Spaß haben. #6


----------



## teilzeitgott (29. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

also ich hätte die beiden auch in wasser geschupst.
verdient haben sie es allemal, die kleinen rotzlöffel 
ich hatte sie " gezwungen" meine schuhe wieder aus dem wasser zu holen :vik:


----------



## pionier2511 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Als mein Kumpel und Ich am vergangenen Wochenende in der oder standen mit Fliegenrute kahm nen ällterer Herr an und meine in dem Fluss giebt es keine Fische mehr der Kormoran hat alles leergefressen just in dem moment biss bei mir ne schone 43 Bachforelle da war der Herr recht angepisst und ist abgezogen .


----------



## Bassey (29. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



pionier2511 schrieb:


> Als mein Kumpel und Ich am vergangenen Wochenende in der oder standen mit Fliegenrute kahm nen ällterer Herr an und meine in dem Fluss giebt es keine Fische mehr der Kormoran hat alles leergefressen just in dem moment biss bei mir ne schone 43 Bachforelle da war der Herr recht angepisst und ist abgezogen .



P0WN3D by Murphys Law!!! :vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Baschtii (29. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Morgen  geh ich wieder neben einer Straße an meinen Lieblingsplatz, da kommen 100% wieder irgend welche alten Leute und wollen mir klar machen, dass das Wasser von unserem kleinen Fluss zu dreckig ist und dass da keine Fische leben usw. 
Ich finds nur zu gut denn der Fluss hat eine Güteklasse 1-2


----------



## Spinnfisch (30. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

ich hab 2 gecshichten:

1.)  am Samstag hab ich früh gearbeitet(Ferienjob) danach gleich ans Wasser, dann bin ich unter meinem Schirm etwas eingenickt. Auf einmal steht eine ältere frau und ihr Mann vor mir (normalerweise laufen da nicht viele rum und zusätzlich hat es noch geschüttet) auf einmal schreit sie sie los: "HAAAAALLOOOO, WELCHE FISCHE GIBT ES HIER" 
ich fall fast vom Stuhl in den Dreck und sag erstmal voll verwirrt (es hat gecshüttet): "was???" dann sagt sie zu ihrem mann: " der is ja unhöflich, komm lass uns gehen"


2.)  letztes Jahr hab ich am Vereinssee geangelt, dann kommt so ein angeber mit seinem BMW und seinem sohn lässt den motor aufheulen und hält 25m neben mir (direkt im niemandsland) er steigt aus und lässt ein modellboot fahren daraufhin hab ich ihn erst ma darauf hingewiesen dass hier privatgrundstück und betreten verboten is und dass er mit seinem benziner. modellboot das wasser verpeste. dann fängt sein kleiner an zu heulen und er sagt nur "scheis angler " und haut ab


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hallo
Sind wir nicht alle etwas ungerecht,wir fragen doch auch wenn uns was interessier.Natürlich gibt es auch Besserwisser und Nerver, aber wie sind wir ans angeln gekommen.Haben wir nicht auch andere Angler gefragt,vergesst das bitte nicht.


----------



## matchbox (30. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Moin,

gestern hab ich erstmals zu meiner zukünftigen Nachbarin (gar nicht mal so´n übles Gerät) Kontakt gehabt. Sie pflaumte mich von der Seite an, als ich am Kanal anfütterte, erzählte mir in einem unfreundlichen Ton etwas von Ratten und von Nachbarn, die allen möglichen Mist im Kanal verklappen.
Nach ´nem kurzen Gespräch war sie aber friedlich und wir wechselten noch ein paar nette Worte.
Allerdings weiß ich jetzt auch, wo ich demnächst mal auf Karpfen angel, nämlich bei den "verklappenden" Nachbarn *g*
Ist doch super, wenn jemand für einen das anfüttern übernimmt :m
Ich muss denen dann nur noch abgewöhnen Grünschnitt in den Kanal zu schmeissen, da ich auf Hänger keine Lust habe *hehe* Außerdem gehört sich letzteres ja mal gar nicht.

Viele Grüße

Matchbox


----------



## F4M (30. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Bei meinem Stadt nahen Salmonidengewässer hab ich auch schon einiges erlebt. Ich könnte ein Buch schreiben .

Hier mal 3 Erlebnisse von vielen:

Ich ging mit meiner Fliegenrute am Fluß entlang und wurde von einem älteren Ehepaar überholt. Der ältere Herr sprach mich sofort etwas besserwisserisch an " Sagen sie mal junger Mann, was wollen sie denn mit dieser Schnur fangen ? Einen Hai ? Die ist doch viel zu dick, damit verscheuchen sie alle Fische! Nehmen sie dünnere Schnur und sie fangen auch mal etwas! " 
Ich antwortete ihm geduldig " Das ist ein Schwimmschnur, die sind alle so dick. Die muß auf dem Wasser schwimmen, denn das ist eine Fliegenrute "
Seine Antwort sehr unfreundlich: " Fliegenrute? Hören sie mal, ich hab Ihnen freundlich einen Tipp gegeben, und jetzt werden sie auch noch blöd zu mir.....Fliegen fangen...komm Mutter, wir gehen, verarschen kann ich mich alleine !! " ;+;+;+

Ich war am Fliegenfischen. Plötzlich hörte ich hinter mir erst ganz leise dann immer langsam lauter "Tierquäler...Tierquäler..Tierquäler...usw. " Ich drehte mich um und da saßen 3 pupertierende Mädchen hinter mir auf dem Rasen die gemeinsam im Chor " Tierquäler " murmelten und mich dabei ernst anschauten. Ich drehte mich grinzend wieder um und fischte in aller Ruhe an des selben Stelle weiter. Nach ca. 2 Minuten wurde es dann den Kids langweilig und ich hörte nur noch " Komm, das bringt nix...,ist doch langweilig...gehn wir zu Mc Donalds..." |supergri

Ich, wieder am Fliegenfischen. Plötzlich kam eine älter Dame von hinten auf mich zu und pöppelte mich gleich von der Seite an " He Sie, hören sie sofort auf zu angeln...das ist eine Frechheit. Seien Sie doch froh daß es in der Stadt noch wilde Tiere gibt!!!! Angeln ist hier verboten...und außerdem, lassen Sie den Enten doch auch noch etwas zum Fressen!!! "

Ich erklärte Ihr freundlich die Situation...ja, auch daß sich normalerweise Enten nicht von Fischen ernähren, dann zog Sie friedlich davon.|rolleyes

2 Monate später hatte ich mit Ihr den selben Ärger, exakt mit den gleichen Sprüchen. #q


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich saß gemütlich an der Weser und war am Angeln, als ich mich plötzlich umdrehte und in die Gesichter 3 alter Damen sah.
Alle 3 Fingen sofort an mich als Tierquäler und als Anglerpack zu beschimpfen.Als ich versuchte Freundlich sie zu bitten mir meine Ruhe zu lassen fing ich mir gleich die erste Ohrfeige ein.|bigeyes
Damit noch nicht genug ich wollte mich gerade umdrehen um die Situation zu Entschärfen,als mir eine der 3 Damen genau in den Nacken spuckte.:v
Da war es bei mir aus ich habe einen richtigen Schreianfall bekommen,so das die Leute aus ihren Häusern die Polizei anriefen.
Nach dem die Polizei da war und mich Kontrolliert hatten,sagte der eine Polizist zu mir das die Damen aus dem Altersheim der da ist abgehauen sind,und sie nun froh seien das sie sie gefunden haben.Als Entschuldigung hatte ich 2 Tage später eine Einladung vom Altersheim zum Kaffee und Kuchen essen bekommen.:vik::vik:


----------



## Doc Plato (30. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

  lol....

Waren das die hier? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eb66pI8uR6c


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> lol....
> 
> Waren das die hier?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eb66pI8uR6c


Ist ja Geil so eine Gang war das auch.
Ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein.:m:m


----------



## -GT- (7. April 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hi, 

mir sind heute gleich 2 Passanten der besonderen Art untergekommen.....
Wollte auf Friedfisch feedern und hatte gerade die Feederrute im Wasser, die Matchrute am auspacken gewesen, da kommt eine Frau mit Allerweltsgesicht, schätzungsweise Anfang 50 vorbei. Zuerst die Standartfrage : "Was sind denn hier für Fische drin ?" Ich ihr die volle Liste aufgezählt....bin ja kein schlechter Mensch und es soll ja auch Leute geben die sowas wirklich interessiert. Dann die Frage ob es denn beißt, Angeln soll ja entspannend und beruhigend sein, bla bla bla. 
Dann der Knaller, ich zitiere mal in Dialogform : 

Es : "Glauben sie an Gott ?"
Ich : "Ne, eigentlich nicht"
Es : Wissen sie, Gott war ja auch ein Fischer, ein Menschenfischer ?"
Ich : "Wie bitte ? Was soll das denn heißen ?"
Es : "Ja, Gott war immer auf der Suche nach neuen Jüngern und Anhängern"
Ich : "Aha......"
Es : Haben sie Ostern gefeiert ?
Ich : Nicht im traditionellen, "kirchlinen Sinne"
Es : Was glauben sie denn, warum es so viel Leid in der Welt gibt, hat Gott das Alles gewollt ?
Ich : Es gibt immer Menschen die über Leichen gehen, um ihre Ziele durchzusetzen.
Es kramt in der Jacke und hält mir eine Bröschüre vor die Nase mit dem Titel "Wer ist Jesus Christus"
Ich könne mir das ja mal durchlesen sagte sie......
Ich kann bei sowas komischerweise nicht einfach sagen : "Komm Alte du nervst, geh auf der Autobahn mit Kreise malen." Ich höre mir sowas dummerweise immer bis zum Schluss an. Zumindest hat die Lektüre zum Grill anzünden getaugt......verdammte Zeugen Jehowas......nichts gegen "fremde" Religionen, aber sowas muss irgendwie nicht sein....

Der Zweite Passant dürfte Mitte 70, Anfang 80 gewesen sein, kam in einem Trabant daher. Er ist in der Stadt wegen dem Wagen ziemlich bekannt und ich habe ihn bereits öfter am Hafen rumkurven sehen wo ich angeln war. War allerdings wirklich unterhaltsam sich ein bisschen auf ihn einzulassen. Er Erzählte mir wie und wo er früher geangelt hat ( Anfang 90 ), dass er für seinen Trabant eine Sondergenehmigung zum befahren des Weges am Kanal lang bekommen hat und was er sich deswegen schon von Fußgängern und Radfahrern für wüste Beschimpfungen anhören durfte, dass sein Wagen einen neuen Motor bekommen hat, er regelmäßig selber dran rum schraubt und das er die Tachonadel auf der Autobahn mit Rückenwind weit über die maximal anzeigbare Skala bringt. Außerdem sind Zigaretten mit Filter schädlich, das Gift kommt nicht aus den Zigaretten, sondern aus dem Filter. So kramte er seine Roth-Händle Soft-Box hervor und rauchte genüsslich. War echt unterhaltsam, er hat mich schätzungsweise eine dreiviertel-Stunde belustigt mit seinen Erfahrungen mit Polizisten, über seinen Wagen, die Angelei, usw....

Gefangen habe ich leider nichts......die Saison läuft leider deutlich schlechter an als erhofft, aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden. 

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## milos2009 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Die erste war ja mal ne Granate , von so normalen Fragen ,

"Was sind den hier für Fische drinnen?"

auf

"Glauben sie an Gott?"


Das ist ja mal lustig , wäre ich in dieser Situation hätte ich mir mein lachen bestimmt nicht verkneifen können.


----------



## Baschtii (7. April 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Krass diese Zeugen Jehovas


----------



## matchbox (8. April 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



milos2009 schrieb:


> Die erste war ja mal ne Granate , von so normalen Fragen ,
> 
> "Was sind den hier für Fische drinnen?"
> 
> ...


 
Das erinnert mich an "Warum liegt denn hier Stroh?" *g*

scnr


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Mal ein paar Tip´s für die richtigen Antworten:g




-GT- schrieb:


> Es : "Glauben sie an Gott ?"
> Ich : "An welchen ?"
> Es : Wissen sie, Gott war ja auch ein Fischer, ein Menschenfischer ?"
> Ich : "Ach so, Sie meinen den Typen von Scientologie"
> ...


----------



## fenriz-hc (9. April 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

so hab auch mal was. Mein Paps und Ich waren letztes Mal am Starnd ein bissel Brandungsangeln. Es wurde dunkel und der Wind war recht stark, so dass man sich kaum verstehen konnte. 

jedenfalls ging ich ins Wasser um rauszuwerfen, mein VAter leuchtete mir den Weg . Als ich dann aus dem Wasser rausgekommen bin, fiel die Taschenlampe von meinem Vater runter und beleuchete den Strand.
Ich sah 2 Personen ca 0,5m hinter uns stehen. Ich hab den ganzen Strand zusammengebrüllt und mein Vater hat sich erstmal hingeschmissen, weil wir uns so erschrocken haben.

Dann der Dialog

2 Personen: Nicht erschrecken, wir sind es doch nur 
Ich : Wie ? Ihr seid es doch nur? Ich kenn euch doch gar nicht.
2 Personen: Wir stehen schon ne halbe Std hinter euch
Mein Vater: Ihr hättet wenigstens was sagen können
2 Personen: Wir wollten euch ja nicht stören. Angelt Ihr?
Ich : Ähm..ja dafür sind die 2 großen Stangen da, die im Sand stecken.
2 Personen: Und schon was gefangen? Und was fängt man hier ?

Ich : ja 2 Dorsche und 2 Platten
2 Personen : Was Metall?

Ich : Wie MEtall

2 Personen: Metallplatten

Ich guck zu meinem Vater rüber und dachte echt er will mich verarschen

Ich : Nein Flundern/ Schollen.

2 Personen: Achso, ja bei uns am Bodensee wird auch viel Dorsch und das Andere gefangen.

Ich : OK , wird wohl "stimmen"

2 Personen: Wozu leuchtet der Anfang der Angel? Ist das ein Köder für die Fische ?

Ich : Nein , nur Beleuchtung , um besser zu sehen.


Danach verschwanden die Beiden denn. MAn war ich froh , konnte mir kaum da lachen verkneifen. Hab aber alle Fragen beantwortet. Aber MEga Geil


----------



## ernie1973 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Also - wenn Dorsche und Platten auch bald am Bodensee beißen, dann zieh´ ich dahin!

;O)


Meine Lieblingsfrage von Passanten ist immer, wenn ich gerade mein Riesenrutenfutteral an den Rhein schleppe, mit Schirm, Stuhl, Rucksack, Fressalien, Ködern, gut sichtbarer zusammengesteckter Spinnrute u.U. noch Eierkohle, wenn Grillzeit ist, dem Hund an der Leine (bepackt mit einem Gesamtgewicht von ca < 50 KG-also ich jetzt, NICHT der Hund!):

Passant:"Gehen sie zum Angeln?"

Ich:"Nein, Tontauben schießen!"


...wohin zur Hölle soll ich denn sonst gehen, wenn ich eine zusammengebaute meist montierte Spinnrute gut sichtbar in der Hand halte und das ganze andere Gerödel in Richtung Rhein schleppe???

Halma spielen?
Tennis?
Badminton?

lol

...schon manchmal witzig - ich bleibe meist ruhig, nur wenn wildfremde Labertaschen mich über 10 min. oder länger vollquatschen, dann packe ich die harten Sprüche aus!

...und die schlimmsten Gespräche fangen oft mit den Worten an:

"Ich bin auch Angler..."...das wird meist nervig, denn wer selber AKTIV in einer Stadt wir KÖLN angelt, wo sooooo viele Menschen auf engem Raum leben, der weiß ganz einfach, wie sehr man beim Angeln die Ruhe liebt und wieeeeeeee seeeeehr Passanten nerven können!!!! 

Ernie


----------



## Boendall (9. April 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

@Ernie, vielleicht wollen di ja nur wissen ob du angeln gehst oder vom Angeln kommst


----------



## ernie1973 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Nee - war klar an meiner Richtung zu erkennen - vom Auto mit Sack & Pack Richtung Wasser!

...wenn es am Rhein aber so weitergeht, wie bisher, dann werde ich nach den wunderschönen Angeltagen dort demnächst direkt zum Großmarkt fahren, um auch mal wieder Fisch zu essen!

Das wird dann zu neudeutsch der neue Hype: "Don´t catch - just buy -fishing"!!!

;O)

Ernie


----------



## Gemini (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Muss hier noch mal kramen um zu berichten. 

War heute mittag eine Stunde am Wasser. Bei leichtem Regen und gegen 14.00 Uhr in der Hoffnung meine Ruhe zu haben.

Kommt ein Typ mit Hund vorbei und nachdem er schon vorbei war ruft er laut: SIE WISSEN SCHON DASS SPINNANGELN HIER VERBOTEN IST!!!!

Ich: Guten Tag auch, sind Sie hier im Verein?
Er: Nein, das ist aber so!!!
Ich: Ok, ich bin hier im Verein und daher weiss ich sicher dass das absolut ok ist wenn ich hier rumspinne! Wenn ich Ihre Aufmerksamkeit auf die andere Seite richten dürfte, da Spinnangeln zwei weitere und....
Er: NEIN, NEIN, ich kenne den xy, der ist hier Fischereiaufseher, der hat mir gesagt dass in diesem Gewässer Spinnangeln streng verboten ist und den rufe ich jetzt auch an!!!
Ich: Ok, richten Sie xy schöne Grüsse aus, wir sehen uns dann ja beim Fischen am Samstag...

Es nervt wirklich...

Wenn ich z.B: mit Family und Hund an einem kleinen Flughafen spazieren gehe erzähle ich den Piloten ja auch nicht dass Sie hier nicht landen dürfen und überhaupt Fliegen an Tagen wo ich hier bin absolut verboten ist!

Und ich lasse meinen Hund z.b. auch nicht auf die Landebahn, weil da stehen Schilder: Betreten der Landebahn strengstens verboten... 

Vor zwei Wochen war ich Depp am Wochenende bei ü30 Grad angeln, ungefähr 50 Spaziergänger mit Hund an mir vorbei und drei Diskussionen warum der süsse Riesen-Wautzi hier nicht ins Wasser springen sollte (zumal es verboten ist) und einmal wieso Angler keine Hundekacke an ihrem Angelplatz mögen (scheinbar denkt man wir mögen sowas...)

Grosse Schilder mit den Regeln das Gewässer betreffend werden ignoriert, ok, ich habs auch nicht so mit (Geschw.)-Schildern, aber wenn ich dann versuche freundlich aufzuklären ist man noch beleidigt. 

Bei sonstigen Freizeit-Tätigkeiten wird von den lieben Mitmenschen automatisch akzeptiert dass man bestimmte Sachen nicht macht, nur beim Angeln an Örtlichkeiten die auch anderen Erholungsuchenden zugänglich sind ist es nicht so dass sich alle normal benehmen können.

Und ich frage mich langsam warum das so ist dass den Anglern (und damit dem Angeln) so wenig Verständnis entgegengebracht wird...


----------



## ivo (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ja die lieben Hunde. Hatte auch schon die ein oder andere Diskussion. Der letzte Besitzer brachte gleich drei mit zum baden. 
Auf die Frage ob denn überhaupt was beißt sagte ich ja Hunde.
Meinen Hinweis das es kein Hundebadeteich sei wurde mir mit bösen Worten vergolten. Dies sei öffentlich, wie sind nicht mehr in der DDR, blabla blub blä. 


Einen anderen Bader hab ich nur sehr freundlich darauf aufmerksam gemacht das am Anfang des Weges ein Verbotschild steht. Oh wurde der sauer. Hab noch nicht mal gesagt das er wegfahren soll, er hats trotzdem gemacht und mich verflucht.:q
Waren Rentner, die noch gut zu Fuß waren. Manchmal hab ich den Eindruck die wollen bis ans Wasser fahren, Tür auf und rein plumsen.

Die Rücksicht lässt allgemein sehr zu wünschen übrig. Die allermeisten Hundebesitzer schaffen es noch nicht mal ihre Tiere an die Leine zu nehmen. Sie werden aber sauer wenn man sie darum bittet/darauf hinweist. 
Diesen bekloppten Spruch der beißt nicht kann ich nicht mehr hören.


----------



## Gemini (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Gegen nicht an die Leine nehmen hab ich noch nichtmal was wenn der Hund aufs Herrchen hört und vor allem das Herrchen auch in der Lage ist vernünftig zu steuern.

Ich war mal auf einem Geburtstag in einem Golfplatz-Restaurant, ich wusste komischerweise dass ich mit meinen Schuhen nicht aufs Green darf. 
Ich war mal auf einer recht heftigen Party in einem Tennisclubheim, wusste aber dass es nicht gut kommt wenn ich jetzt auf den Platz reihere...

Wieso ist jedem schei$$egal was Angler so interessiert?


----------



## HunterKS (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

jaja die lieben hunde und passanten^^ ich wurde schon zigmal von iwelchen rentnern gefragt, ob in meinem gewässer überhaupt fische drinne wären..
und wenn ich denen dann sage, dass ich auf hecht fische, will mir das niemand so wirklich glauben.


----------



## diemai (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Bei mir war gestern 'n Touri(mit Frau) aus'm Binnenland richtig entäuscht , als ich ihm auf seine Aussage entgegnete , das die "Dove-Elbe"(Seitenarm der Elbe in Hamburg) KEIN Tidengewässer ist , ......er kam mir so vor , als ob er mit seinen Kenntnissen über die norddeutschen Gewässerverhältnisse 'mal richtig auftrumpfen wollte ,...... erst nach dreimaliger Wiederholung meiner Ansage kam ein , ....."na ja , wir sind ja auch nicht von hier....!"

Echt lustig , so'ne Besserwisser:q:q:q !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Boendall (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Sie bedankte sich sich mit einem kurzen "Senk ju" und zog von dannen.


 
Wahrscheinlich meinte sie "auf Grund gehts besser" mit "senk ju":vik:


----------



## RheinBarbe (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich sage immer wenn ich keine Lust habe mit jedem dahergelaufenen Passanten zu quatschen "Nix verstehen, ich Ausländer". Werde ja am Rhein teilweise schon auf russisch angesprochen oder gefragt ob ich Jugoslawe sei. Da kann ich dann auch mal die Ausländerkarte zu meinen Gunsten aussspielen!


----------



## ernie1973 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



ivo schrieb:


> Ja die lieben Hunde. Hatte auch schon die ein oder andere Diskussion. Der letzte Besitzer brachte gleich drei mit zum baden.
> Auf die Frage ob denn überhaupt was beißt sagte ich ja Hunde.
> Meinen Hinweis das es kein Hundebadeteich sei wurde mir mit bösen Worten vergolten. Dies sei öffentlich, wie sind nicht mehr in der DDR, blabla blub blä.
> 
> ...


 
Naja - als Hundebesitzer und Angler hier in Köln kenne ich allerdings auch die andere Seite:

Auf den Poller Wiesen ist ein Riesenstück Rhein hochamtliche Hundefreilauffläche (!) - da vernünftige Freilaufflächen hier in Köln sehr dünn gesät sind, nutze ich diese Fläche dann auch gerne zum Laufen-lassen und auch zum Schwimmen-lassen meiner beiden Hunde.
Wenn ich dabei von Anglern oder Badegästen angeranzt werde, dann fehlt selbst mir als Angler UND Hundebesitzer das Verständnis - denn WARUM setzen oder legen sich Leute ausgerechnet auf eine ausgewiesene Hundefreilauffläche und beschweren sich dann über Hunde die frei laufen?

Sie hätten die Möglichkeit, weiter links, weiter rechts oder auf der anderen Rheinseite zu angeln/baden, die ich mit meinen Hunden *NICHT* habe! (ohne Leine kostet hier in Köln ansonsten mal eben pro Hund 30 €, weswegen ich im Innenstadtbereich immer die Biester an der Leine habe, wenn ich nicht auf einer Freilauffläche bin!).

Woanders achte ich peinlichst darauf, dass die Hunde keinen anderen belästigen - wo Leinenpflicht herrscht, sind beide an der Leine - aber an einem der wenigen Orte, wo ich mal ausdrücklich von der Leine befreit bin, da nutze ich das auch.

Sorry, aber wer da dann sitzt, der ist selber Schuld - als Vegetarier gehe ich auch nicht in die Fleischerei und meckere rum, weil die dort nur Fleisch verkaufen - das weiß man VORHER!

Ansonsten denke ich, dass anderenorts nur GEGENSEITIGE Rücksichtnahme das Geheimnis ist, um miteinander klarzukommen - die meisten Gewässer bieten genug Platz und Möglichkeiten, um nebeneinander zu angeln, zu baden usw.

Als ich jetzt an der Talsperre saß, kam ein Pärchen und wollte 10 m neben mir ins Wasser - da habe ich freundlich darauf hingewiesen, dass ich am angeln bin und sie waren sofort bereit, noch 50 m weiter zu gehen, um zu baden.

Der Ton macht oft die Musik und mit den meisten Zeitgenossen kann man vernünftig sprechen.

Manche meinen aber, sie hätten einen Platz für sich alleine "gepachtet" und das wird dann schwierig!

Ernie


----------



## Janbr (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Mir ist zum Thema Hunde eins aufgefallen. 

Ich hab in Deutschland, in der Schweiz und den USA gelebt. In der Schweiz und den USA kann ich ohne Bedenken ueber jede Wiese laufen. In beiden Laendern sammeln Hundebesitzer *selbstverstaendlich *die Kacke Ihrer Lieblinge weg.

Wenn ich in Muenchen, Duesseldorf oder einer sonstigen Stadt in Deutschland unterwegs bin, kann man fuer gewoehnlich noch nicht mal den Gruenstreifen neben der Strasse ueberqueren ohne in die ******** zu treten. 

Das versteh ich einfach nicht. Wenn ich einen Hund hab, dann muss ich mich verdammt nochmal auch um seine Hinterlassenschaften kuemmern.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## michel1994 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich wurde vor 2 Wochen morgens von einem Rentner als Tierquäler beschimpft. Und der wollte soger die Polizei rufen und mich anzeigen weil ich Angel und angeblich ein Tierquäler were.

Naja die lieben Rentner sind schon ne sache für sich


----------



## michel1994 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Das war schon ne lange Diskussion bis der Klügere nachgegeben hatt und den Rentner ignoriert hatt  der hatt wohl streit gesucht, aber nicht mit mir.#6


----------



## Borg (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Janbr schrieb:


> Das versteh ich einfach nicht. Wenn ich einen Hund hab, dann muss ich mich verdammt nochmal auch um seine Hinterlassenschaften kuemmern.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Jan



Ach ja, und wofür bezahle ich dann jährlich Hundesteuer? Natürlich achte ich darauf, dass mein Hund nicht auf einen Spielplatz oder eine Liegewiese kackt, aber ansonsten iss mir das relativ Wumpe...wenn die Stadt schon meint, dass sie die Existenz eines Lebewesens besteuern muss, was ich schon als den Gipfel der Dreistheit empfinde, dann sollen se gefälligst auch was dafür tun! Schliesslich hat mein Hund als Lebewesen, die gleiche Existenzberechtigung, wie jedes andere Lebewesen auch . Katzen, wenn sie frei rumlaufen und die Gärten anderer Leute, z. B. meinen, zukacken, werden ja auch nicht besteuert.

Davon abgesehen, kann ich Dich beruhigen, denn ich bin auch schon in der Schweiz innen Hundehaufen gelatscht .

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Janbr (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

@ Borg

Wenn ich die Kacke von deinem Hund am Schuh kleben hab oder mein Sohn beim Fussballspielen die Graetsche rein macht, ist es mir nicht Wumpe. Es ist mir aber total egal ob und wo du Hundesteuer zahlst. 

Ich zahl auch Steuern und trotzdem kann ich mich zusammenreisen und meinen Dreck entsorgen.

Es geht hier nicht darum ob die Stadt fuer die Steuern den Dreck entsorgen muss, es geht genau um so egoistische Mitmenschen wie dich, die sich selbst die Naechsten sind und denen es scheinbar egal ist ob jemand unter Ihren Hinterlassenschaften leiden muss oder nicht. Denn wenn man ehrlich zahlst du die Hundesteuer auch nicht an mich wenn ich reintrete. Konsequent waere es wenn du deinen Hundedreck bei der Stadt zur Entsorgung ablieferst (im Postpaket schickst).

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man solche Hundebesitzer wie dich mit dem Gesicht ordentlich reindruecken in den Haufen den dein Hund hinterlassen hast. 

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Mr. Gingles (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Sehe ich ganz genau so |good:

@Borg: |schild-g|abgelehn


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Mit den lieben Hunden hab ich seit neuestem auch wieder ein Thema.
An meinem Vereinssee (reines Angelgewässer für viel Geld gepachtet und mit jede Menge Arbeit vom Verein gepflegt) hat es sich scheinbar rumgesprochen das man da ganz toll seine Wau Waus baden kann.
Davon abgesehen das da jetzt andauernd Tretminen herumliegen was ja für sich schon ein ziemliches Ärgernis wäre gabs da letztes Wochenende wieder ein echtes highligth:

Ich stehe am Wasser und spinne gemütlich mit dem GuFi vor mich hin als plötzlich mit affenzahn 5 Autos auf den Vereinseigenen Schotterparklpatz breschen. Daraufhin steigt eine 15 Mann/Frau Truppe mit 5 Hunden und 3 Tieren die man mit viel Fantasie noch als Hunde bezeichnen könnte aus den Karren aus und macht sich mit einem Riesenlärm Richtung Wasser.
Einer der Hundehalter hatte noch den Anstand seine Kameraden darauf hin zu weisen "Oh moment mal da angelt einer" aber sein Kumpane  meinte nur trocken "Der kann ja woanders angeln" und ab gings mit den Viechern direkt neben mir ins Wasser.

So viel zum Thema rücksichtnahme.
Man war ich geladen!


----------



## ToxicToolz (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Borg schrieb:


> Ach ja, und wofür bezahle ich dann jährlich Hundesteuer?




Das kann ich Dir sagen, und zwar 100% stimmend.

Die Hundesteuer ist in Deutschland eine "LUXUSSTEUER". Das zahlen dieser Steuer hat nichts mit dem Kacken Deines Hundes zu tun, und berechtigt Dich auch nicht diese irgendwo liegen zu lassen.  

Das es eine "LUXUSSTEUER" ist, sollte Dir als Hundehalter eigendlich bekannt sein. 

ZITAT: _Die *Hundesteuer* ist eine so genannte "Luxussteuer".  Viele Hundehalter meinen, dass eben diese Steuer sie dazu berechtigt,  ihren Hund auf Gehwege koten zu lassen und das gezahlte Geld für die  Reinigung verwendet wird. Dem ist aber nicht so, denn vielmehr dient sie  den Gemeinden dazu, die Haltung von Hunden zu begrenzen. _
ZITAT ENDE:     >>>QUELLE<<<

Gruß Toxe (Hundebesitzer/Liebhaber/Kackewegräumer)


----------



## Doc Plato (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Deswegen fahre ich meinem Hund auch immer mit nem Bagger hinterher!


----------



## angelpfeife (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Deswegen fahre ich meinem Hund auch immer mit nem Bagger hinterher!



Schöner Hund, aber was zum Teufel ist das für ein hässlicher Pulli|bigeyes:q. Geht ja garnicht#d:q


----------



## Doc Plato (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Der Pulli gehört meiner ehrenwerten Mutter! Wenn er ihr gefällt, soll se den weiter tragen!


----------



## ToxicToolz (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

^^ hehe, na wenn wa schon beim Auswerten des Bildes sind, dann hab ick och mal ne Frage.... :q:q:q

Is dat nen Gummifischlein, oder ne alte Nudel :q







Nur Scherz #6


----------



## Prinzchen (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Borg schrieb:


> Ach ja, und wofür bezahle ich dann jährlich Hundesteuer?


 
Es gibt auch Leute, die zahlen Kirchensteuer. Und k*cken trotzdem nicht vor den Altar....


----------



## Doc Plato (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> ^^ hehe, na wenn wa schon beim Auswerten des Bildes sind, dann hab ick och mal ne Frage.... :q:q:q
> 
> *Is dat nen Gummifischlein, oder ne alte Nudel :q*
> 
> ...




Dat is der Stromstecker von meinem alten Wasserkocher!


----------



## Boendall (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Prinzchen schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute, die zahlen Kirchensteuer. Und k*cken trotzdem nicht vor den Altar....


 

Mit dem Gesichtsausdruck vorm Altar :c *DRÜCK*

 :q:q:q


----------



## ToxicToolz (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Dat is der Stromstecker von meinem alten Wasserkocher!




Ahhh Klasse, jetzt wo Du es sagst seh ick och die Steckdose wo der Stromstecker drin is..... Auf den ersten Blick nich wirklich wahr zu nehmen ...#6


----------



## angelpfeife (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Der Pulli gehört meiner ehrenwerten Mutter! Wenn er ihr gefällt, soll se den weiter tragen!


Aaah:q, dann wär auch meine nächste frage geklärt ob die Pose nicht wehtut, aber wenns deine Mutter ist wohl eher nicht:q


----------



## KawangA (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Borg schrieb:


> Ach ja, und wofür bezahle ich dann jährlich Hundesteuer? Natürlich achte ich darauf, dass mein Hund nicht auf einen Spielplatz oder eine Liegewiese kackt, aber ansonsten iss mir das relativ Wumpe...wenn die Stadt schon meint, dass sie die Existenz eines Lebewesens besteuern muss, was ich schon als den Gipfel der Dreistheit empfinde, dann sollen se gefälligst auch was dafür tun! Schliesslich hat mein Hund als Lebewesen, die gleiche Existenzberechtigung, wie jedes andere Lebewesen auch . Katzen, wenn sie frei rumlaufen und die Gärten anderer Leute, z. B. meinen, zukacken, werden ja auch nicht besteuert.
> 
> Davon abgesehen, kann ich Dich beruhigen, denn ich bin auch schon in der Schweiz innen Hundehaufen gelatscht .
> 
> ...



@Borg wo steht denn das die Hundesteuer dazu benutzt werden muss, um den Hundekot beiseite zuräumen.
Die Hundesteuer ist nichts anderes als eine Luxussteuer. Das ein Lebewesen besteuert wird steht erstmal auf ein anderem Blatt.


----------



## DYNABLASTER (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

wie man das in Serbien macht lol|supergri hier ein Zigeuner der am Angeln gestoert war

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxHkS3Bpy6Q

hier die Uebersetzung:

Guten Tag Herr. 
Herr, entschudlige mich dass ich beim Angeln stoere. Wir machen einen Interview "ob der Fisch in Morava beisst"

"Begaj be!" bedeutet "Hau ab!", 

"pecam" bedeutet "ich angle"


----------



## angelpfeife (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hier wird man wegen sowas aber sofort verklakt, was Medienrummel bedeutet und wir Angler wieder die Bösen sind.


----------



## T1m0 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

so mal zu den hunden,
ich steh am weiher, spinnrute fertig montiert mit gummifisch. ich klopp das teil ins wasser hinter mir schiesst ein schwarzes etwas vorbei und dem gummi hinterher. passant pöpelt mich an das ich seinen hund ins wasser gelockt hätte... oO ich bin aus dem staunen net mehr rausgekommen. als ich nach der leinenpflicht hinwies kam nur ein "mein hund braucht keine leine", was fällt da einem noch ein? ich dachte im nächste moment, mh nächstes mal häng ich nen wobbler dran, damit der hund auch was zum zurückbringen hat, aber dann dachte ich mir, dass das arme tier doch nix dafür kann. naja passant stinkig das sein hund nass war und ich das ich nach dem ersten wurf gleich weiterziehen konnte 

noch eine schöne geschichte, ich sitz an einem kleinen vereinsteich, hab teig angemacht und angefüttert (ein rest war noch im eimer hab net alles reingeworfen) kommt von irgendwoher ein hund, hält seine schnauze in den eimer und frisst alles leer... ich stand da wie der ochs vorm berg, kam das frauchen die böschung runter und suchte ihren hund. sie hat das spektakel noch kurz miterlebt, ich hab ihr dann gesagt das er ihn besser mal an die leine nehmen soll. kam nur ein "wozu denn" zurück, hab ich etwas ironisch geantwortet "ihr hund hat gerade das futter hier gefressen, meiner hat das vor 3 jahren net überlebt" meine güte war die frau schnell weg


----------



## Janbr (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich war vor ca. 4 Jahren in Suedafrika beim Fliegenfischen in den Du Toit's Kloof Montains. Als ich da so bis zu den Knien im Wasser stehe und vor mich hinwate, denke ich mir, komische Geraeusch hinter mir. Dreh mich um und schau 3 zaehnefletschenden Baboons ins Gesicht. Gott sei dank scheinen die Viecher wasserscheu zu sein, zumindest haben sie nach 5 Minuten (gefuehlten 5 Stunden) die Lust verloren.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## angelsüchto (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Janbr schrieb:


> Ich war vor ca. 4 Jahren in Suedafrika beim Fliegenfischen in den Du Toit's Kloof Montains. Als ich da so bis zu den Knien im Wasser stehe und vor mich hinwate, denke ich mir, komische Geraeusch hinter mir. Dreh mich um und schau 3 zaehnefletschenden Baboons ins Gesicht. Gott sei dank scheinen die Viecher wasserscheu zu sein, zumindest haben sie nach 5 Minuten (gefuehlten 5 Stunden) die Lust verloren.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Jan



Das wäre ja extrem heiter geworden
Mega gefährlich die Fiecher:c


----------



## Janbr (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ja, das war eine Begegnung der Art "hoffentlich nie wieder". Ich haette sie ja noch mit der Fliege Zorolike auspeitschen koennen. Aber mehr Chancen haette ich wohl nicht gehabt....


----------



## F.Tichy (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



T1m0 schrieb:


> hab ich etwas ironisch geantwortet "ihr hund hat gerade das futter hier gefressen, meiner hat das vor 3 jahren net überlebt" meine güte war die frau schnell weg




|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Nolfravel (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hab ich hier eig schon von dem Köter und dem verschwundenen Futterkorb erzählt?
Falls nein, letzes Jahr beim Feedern mit nem Kumpel, er beköder grade neu, kommt n Fiffi über die WIese gesprintet und frisst unser Futter.
Naja, als er dann weg war, und mein Kumpel nah seinem Futterkorb im Eimer suchte, und der weg war, kamen wir aus dem lachen nicht mehr raus:q:q:q



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



F.Tichy schrieb:


> so hab jetzt ca 4 stunden mir alles durchgelesen und erzähle auch mal ein paar geschichten
> 
> 1.
> es war anfang dieses jahres ich war auf dem weg zum spinnen auf dem weg waren zwei ältere herren
> ...




Da Frage ich mich wer schlimmer ist, du oder die Jugendlichen.


----------



## herrdestümpels (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

was sind baboons ??


----------



## Angelmati (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

onkel goggle hilft^^


----------



## Bassey (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich brauche kein Messer... Wenn ich mich aus meinem Angelstuhl erhebe reicht das schon ^^


----------



## RheinBarbe (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hatte jetzt aber auch am Dienstag ein Gegenbeispiel für vorbildliche Passanten erlebt. Ein Papa mit seinen 2 Kindern ist am Rheinufer langgelaufen und die Kiddies haben immerzu Steinchen ins Wasser geworfen. Als sie auf 20m meinem Angelplatz näher kamen, hat der Papa seinen Kindern verboten weiterhin Steine zu schmeissen, da ich dort angele und sie das zu respektieren haben.

#6


----------



## Janbr (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Das klappt nicht mal bei meinem eigenen Sohn, das er keine Steine wirft ;-)


----------



## ivo (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Janbr schrieb:


> Das klappt nicht mal bei meinem eigenen Sohn, das er keine Steine wirft ;-)



Dann verdient er eine hinter die Ohren.


----------



## Eruzione (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



ivo schrieb:


> Dann verdient er eine hinter die Ohren.



servus,

eventuell bekam der eine oder andere vielleicht zuviel...

mfg denny


----------



## Fishermanns_Mann (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

ouu jaa was mich am mittwoch assi genervt hat :
ich mein freund und mein vater angeln sehr weit in den büschen und dann kommen die passanten extra in die gebüsche um zuzugucken .....-_-

die ganze zeit fragen die mich sachen also ob ich ein lexikon wär ....

die beste frage :  wieso schmeist ihr einen feederkorb ( von denen metall-teil genannt ) ins wasser des verjagt ja eh alle fische weil die können doch metall aufspüren oder net ? xDDD des war so geil ^^..


----------



## Janbr (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Dafuer bekommt er bestimmt keine hinter die Ohren!

Er kann ja auch nix dafuer das es langweilig wird wenn Papa nix faengt, oder?

Gruss

Jan


----------



## ivo (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Jeder so wie er denkt.


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



ivo schrieb:


> Jeder so wie er denkt.


Und ich denke,das du nicht ließt was du da schreibst sondern so lange mit dem Kopf auf die Tastatur haust bis da irgend was steht.
Sind halt Kinder oder bist du Erwachsen zur Welt gekommen.
#6#6


----------



## ivo (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Nö, aber ein bisschen Erziehung ist nicht schlecht.

Ach ich vergass, auf Erziehung wird ja kein Wert mehr gelegt.#d
Das Wort Kind entschuldigt natürlich alle Handlungen bis sie volljährig sind.
Wenn man das so sehen will, bitte dann nutze ich meinen Kopf zum schreiben.

Dann werde ich mal weiter meine Kopf in die Tastatur hauen.:q


----------



## John Doe12 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

So mal ne nette Geschichte vom Sonntag.

Ich mache gerade mein Boot startklar, alo dass ganze Gerödel reingeschleppt, Ruten ins Boot gelegt, kommt eine Truppe von Radfahrern und macht 50m weiter Rast, naja das übliche, ein bis 2 heben und dann sind sie weiter.

Von der Brücke dann die Standardfrage: Na schon was gefangen?

Ich: Ne hab noch nicht angefangen zu angeln von daher schlecht möglich. (Hat mich doch beim Vorbereiten gesehen,naja)

Die nächste Dame dann: Wir müssen leise sein, da angelt einer!

Auf diesen Satz antworte ich schon seit Jahren mitas macht nichts, oder haben Sie schonmal Fische mit Ohren gesehen?

Naja das gab wie immer Gelächter und ich konnte sie in 500m Entfernung noch lachen hören.

Ansonsten hab ich nicht viel mit Passanten zu tun, aber ich bin auch oft irgendwo am A**** der Welt, wo ich meine Ruhe habe.

Martin


----------



## wusel345 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Wie? Was? Wo? Fisch mit Ohren? 

Gibt es nicht !

Gibt es wohl !!!

Kennst du keinen Ohrenkarpfen? Dann belehre ich dich jetzt eines besseren (siehe Bild).


----------



## John Doe12 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Jo der ist gut,:q aber das wissen die Passanten nicht#6


----------



## Somkejumper (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Wie? Was? Wo? Fisch mit Ohren?
> 
> Gibt es nicht !
> 
> ...



Klasse wusel, ein super Foto.|good:


----------



## T1m0 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

ich beangel mehr die "keinohrkarpfen"


----------



## Vodi (1. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

War vor paar Wochen mit zwei Kollegen an der Donau unterwegs.
Schnell war ein guter Platz gefunden (ich betone: KEINE BOOTSSCHNAISE!!!) 
Nachdem ich zwei Ruten ausgelegt hatte meinen Stuhl und den Schirm aufgebaut hatte und mein ganzes Zeug ausgebreitet hatte, kam ein Typ mit seiner Tochter, der sein Kind genau an unserer Angelstelle die Füße ins Wasser tauchen mußte.
Um ihn loszuwerden wies ich den Mann drauf hin daß es hier etwas ungünstig wäre zu plantschen da wir hier ja auch mit "Kinderungünstigen" Dingen (Haken, Messer,ect hantierten.
Der Mann versicherte mir daß er aufpassen würde (*******).
Nun weiß ich daß er Programmierer aus München ist, insgesammt drei Kinder hat und lieber in die Altenpflege wechseln würde da ihn ein sozialer Beruf schon immer interessiert hat.
Das ist sehr viel Information für das, daß ich jeden seiner Sätze mit einen kurzen "yep" abgetaen habe.
Jedenfalls ging er nach einer Weile. Ich drehe mich um und sehe 4 Feuerwehrfahrzeuge auf unseren Angelplatz zu fahren. "Die wollen doch nicht hier her, oder?" D-O-C-H!!!!
Die FFW hatte anscheinend zu Weihnachten ein neues Einsatzboot bekommen und mußte es jetzt und hier (immernoch keine Bootsschnaise)
austesten. Ich also mein ganzes Zeug weg gepackt und gehe 20 Meter weiter.Die lustigen Herren von der Feuerwehr hatten sichtlichen Spass daran direkt an unseren Angelplatz laut gröhlend Kreise zu fahren.
Nun, da ich wußte wofür ich Steuern zahle konnte ich dann noch eine 1/2 Stunde zusehen wie Sie versuchten den Karren wieder AUS dem Wasser zu holen, was sichtlich schwer war und erst nach dem 3. Versuch klappte 
(vermutlich weil die Stelle immernoch keine Bootssschnaise war)
Die Feuerwehr zog ab und wir hatten sage und schreibe 2 Stunden Ruhe bis zwei Ältere Damen mit ihren Hunden kamen und unter der Begründung daß die Fische sowieso nicht beißen weil es hier gar keine Fische gibt, ihre Töhlen zu baden anfingen. ich sagte:"doch, hier gibts Fische. Waller, die fressen Hunde."
Dame: "Habt ihr etwas dagegen daß wir die Hunde hier reinlassen?"
Ich zeigte Verständniss:" Neinnein, die Donau ist ein sehr kleiner Fluß und die Stellen wo man Hunde baden kann selten...")
2.Dame: "ist das eine gute Stelle zum Angeln"
Ich: "es würde mich nicht wundern wenn hier heute noch ein Ufo landet, oder ein U-Boot auftaucht"
Ich glaub ich hatte noch nie so einen besch... Angeltag.


----------



## RheinBarbe (1. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Vodi schrieb:


> Jedenfalls ging er nach einer Weile. Ich drehe mich um und sehe 4  Feuerwehrfahrzeuge auf unseren Angelplatz zu fahren. "Die wollen doch  nicht hier her, oder?" D-O-C-H!!!!
> Die FFW hatte anscheinend zu Weihnachten ein neues Einsatzboot bekommen  und mußte es jetzt und hier (immernoch keine Bootsschnaise)
> austesten.


Das mit der Feuerwehr und dem Boot kenne nur zu gut..... #d


_Angefangen hat ein vermeintlich schöner Angeltag so... |rolleyes_


 



_...geendet hat er so... |gr:_


 

 

 



|uhoh:


----------



## Katteker (1. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Das mit der Feuerwehr und dem Boot kenne nur zu gut..... #d



Ist aber auch ne Frechheit das die Feuerwehr ihr Boot ausgerechnet an einer Slippe ins Wasser lässt. Ich mein, wenn man mitten in der Pampa sitzt muss man ja damit rechnen dass da jemand ein Boot ins Wasser lässt. Aber ausgerechnet auf ner Slippe? Die Welt ist echt ungerecht...#d


----------



## Vodi (2. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Katteker schrieb:


> Ist aber auch ne Frechheit das die Feuerwehr ihr Boot ausgerechnet an einer Slippe ins Wasser lässt. Ich mein, wenn man mitten in der Pampa sitzt muss man ja damit rechnen dass da jemand ein Boot ins Wasser lässt. Aber ausgerechnet auf ner Slippe? Die Welt ist echt ungerecht...#d


 
Ich wette wenn ich heute an die Stelle fahre wo wir waren ist da immernoch keine Bootsschnaise.


----------



## e!k (4. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich hab da gleich mehrere Sachen die mir da so einfallen.
Ich stehe doch glatt an einem Vereinssee bei und Jigge da ein bischen. Kommt ein sonn Typ da an (Mitte 20 würd ich schätzen) und mault mich an ich dürfte hier nicht angeln .
Meine Gegenfrage daraufhin warum er das meine: Ist ein Naturschutzgebiet hier xD.
(Ich hatte mittlerweile eingeholt, sodass er meinen Köder sieht.)
In diesem Moment setzt er noch einen drauf und sagt allen ernstes: "Diese Köder sind in Deutschland auch verboten, gib den her oder ich ruf die Polizei." 
Ich hab den dann einfach ignoriert bis er weitergegangen ist 

Und ne andere Geschicht ich sitzte an der oberen Hase (ein Fluss bei uns) an einem kleinen Gumpen und angel auf Hecht. Es ist ca. 17 Uhr weil ich vor der Dämmerung dort sein wollte und es ist recht warm. Kommt ein Spaziergänger an zieht seine Hose aus und springt in den FLuss 
und schwimmt direkt an meine Posen vorbei bzw. drumherum. 
Auf die Frage ob das wirklich sein sollte meinte er nur: Wieso ich bin doch nicht durch die Schnur geschommen.
Dazu muss man noch sagen, dass der wirklich 20cm neben den Ruten vorbei ist.


----------



## Bassandy (4. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hey,
nächstes mal nimmste nen Wallerspinner, wirfst ihn 2 m hinter ihn und schlägst mal richtig an ! Nächstes mal macht ers nimma X(


----------



## shad94 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

an einem unserer gewässer wohnt eine alte Frau mit einem viel zu zamen Kater. Wenn mein Freund und ich dann Nachtangeln machen Schleicht der aben immer um die Pieper und löst dann auch glei ma mit dem Schwanz aus. Und wenn wir dann am Pennen sind schleicht er ins Zelt (Wir haben meistens keinen boden drinn), und is am rummmaulen. 
Is halt ein zamer Kater 
Nechsten Morgen kommt dann aber immer um sieben seine Besitzerrin und meint uns anschnautzen zu müssen, was uns denn einfallen würde ihren Egon zu entführen. Außerdem dürften wir hier garnich angeln, sie würde gleich den Gewässerwahrt anrufen.


----------



## Didge (5. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

ich war vorner zeit an der naab. da kommt ne ältere frau an meiner schnur vorbei geschwommen. ich denk mir noch bei meinem glück hängt die sich jetz da rein. und schon wars passiert  der fluss is an der stelle nicht mal 1,5 meter tief. und sie schreit panisch rum und mault mich an dass ich die schnur wegmachen soll (wie denn  ) dabei hätte se locker stehen können und die schnur rausfriemeln können


----------



## Evil Deeds (5. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

göttlich der trööööt einfach nur göttlich


----------



## Angelsuchti (5. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

... kann man immer wieder lachen!


----------



## Simon K. (5. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Bin in Holland an einem kleinen Polder und angle auf Hecht!
Ich bekomm einen Biss und sehe im Augenwinkel wie ein mit weißen Tennissocken und Sandalen bekleideter und wie sich hinterher rausgestellt hat deutscher Touri in meine Richtung bewegt, ich aber mit Ruhe meinen schönen Hecht drille ihn auch landen kann und dann liebe Freunde kam die Frage wo mir fast der Kitt aus der Brille fiel" Und, schon was gefangen?"
Der Typ steht neben mir und sieht wie ich meinen Hecht abhake und ihn zurücksetze und stellt mir so eine bescheuerte Frage.
Mir fiel nix besseres ein als zu antworten "Was glauben sie denn was das gerade war? Ne mutierte Ente? 
Aber lustig wars!:vik:


----------



## Didge (5. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

  is des geil


----------



## Isegrim (6. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Einfach nur geil!!!
Werd zwar bestimmt gekündigt wenn raus kommt dass ich nebenbei auf der Arbeit den ganzen Trööt gelesen hab aber konnte einfach nicht aufhören! Selten so gelacht!!! =:O)
Gruß und PH an alle,
Isegrim


----------



## Lukasbrings (7. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

ich und mein kumpel angeln gerne in unserem kleinsten vereíns teich mit pose und grund auf karpfen schleie brassen etc und da kommen echt alle 30 sec. leute mit hunden vorbei.
öfters lassen die einfach die hunde vorlaufen und in meiner schnur  rumplantschen oder schmeißen sogar stöckchen neben meine pose und unterhalten sich mit uns.
die häufigsten kommentare sind:
Passant:gibt es hier eig. fische??
Ich: nein, die muss mann mieten oder kaufen und selber einsetzen!!

P:auf was angelst du denn??
I:also auf mit der rechten auf gelbschwämme und holzhechte mit der linken auf wurzelfuchs und bratschmerle.

(wir bauen gerade stühle auf und stellen flaschen im wasser kalt)
P:schon was gefangen??
I:ja klar 13 Hechte und 4 kleinere Zander fast alle auf mais und 2 auf brot!

P:und was macht ihr wenn ihr einen an der leine habt??
I:anschlagen und rute wegschmeißen und dann sind wir zufrieden und können heim fahren.

also die gegen antworten sind altersbeding 3-15 und 80-R.I.P. sagen meist aha oder fragen weiter .zumindest glauben sie es

15-35 werden manchmal aggressiv fragen uns was wir uns eig. einbilden...  2 mal mussten wir schon das weite suchen...

35-50 ein sehr gemischtes  alter ... warscheinlich die pubertät der passanten...

50-70 beklagen sich was aus der jugen/angelei gewurden ist denn früher war es ja GANZ anders.

mfg lukas


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (7. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

die beste frage ist immer noch :   hier gibt es fische ??
wie kann man nur darauf kommen das es in einem see keine fische gibt ? selbst als nicht angler kann man sowas wissen.
auf meine antwort : ja gibts,
folgt meist ein satz wie : da geh ich niewieder rein !! 

solche trottel


----------



## lonesome (7. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



SchreckenDerMeere schrieb:


> folgt meist ein satz wie : da geh ich niewieder rein !!


antwort: warum nicht? es gibt saugbarsch und schleckkarpfen


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (10. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich und mein Kumpel waren vor 4 Tagen Angel es war schon so um 13Uhr ein paar Omas vorbei und Fragten ob wir schon was gefangen haben 
wir : nein
Dan geht so eine auf den steck der gefährlich zu wageln bekann und hat so 5 Minuten auf meinen Schwimmer gestart der ca 2m vorm Steck lag.
Dann gingen sie zum nächsten Steck der etwa 20m entfernd war ( da ist eine Leite ) und gingen in das Wasser und planschten ein bisschen herum .
1.Die verscheuchen alle Fische in der nehä
2.Ein Wunder das sie sich keinen Haken einngetreten haben
3.Sie bekamenn sich einen Auschlag
4.Bei den Parfum von denen sind sicha die hälfte aller fische dort ohne Geschmacksinn.
Arme Fische!!!!


----------



## ToxicToolz (10. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

@ Monsterbrasse, Klick mal bitte >>>hier<<<.


----------



## Simon K. (10. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ist zwar arschig aber das gleiche hatte ich auch im Kopf.:q


----------



## Boendall (10. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



MoNsTeRbRaSsE schrieb:


> Ich und mein Kumpel waren vor 4 Tagen Angel es war schon so um 13Uhr ein paar Omas vorbei und Fragten ob wir schon was gefangen haben
> wir : nein
> Dan geht so eine auf den steck der gefährlich zu wageln bekann und hat so 5 Minuten auf meinen Schwimmer gestart der ca 2m vorm Steck lag.
> Dann gingen sie zum nächsten Steck der etwa 20m entfernd war ( da ist eine Leite ) und gingen in das Wasser und planschten ein bisschen herum .
> ...


 
O.K ich wag mich ran:
""
Mein Kumpel und ich waren vor 4 Tagen angeln. Gegen 13:00 kamen ein paar ältere Damen vorbei und fragten ob wir schon was gefangen haben. Wir antworteten:"Nein"
Eine ging auf den Steg, der sehr gewackelt hat, was, meiner Meinung nach, gefährlich war. Sie beobachtete ungefähr 5 Minuten meinen Schwimmer, der cirka 2 Meter vom Steg entfernt war.
Dann gingen die Frauen zum nächsten Steg der in etwa 20m entfernt und an dem auch eine Leiter ist. Dort fingen die Damen zu plantschen an.

1.) Die verscheuchten alle Fische in der Nähe.
2.) Ein Wunder, dass sie sich keinen Haken eingetreten haben.
3.) ???? (Ich rate mal: "Die bekamen sicher einen Ausschlag")
4.)Bei dem Parfum verloren sicher die Hälfte aller Fische ihren Geschmackssinn. Arme Fische""

Nicht böse gemeint, aber wenn man sich in einem Forum rumtreibt, sollte man ein klitzekleines Bisschen darauf achten, dass man von den Anderen auch verstanden wird.
Der eine oder andere Rechtschreibfehler macht mir persönlich nichts aus, aber wenn man jeden Satz doppelt lesen und noch die Bedeutung erraten muß, wird es mühsam.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (10. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Boendall schrieb:


> O.K ich wag mich ran: (...)


|good::m


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (10. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ja Rechtschreibung ist nicht meine stärke .
Hab in Deutsch einen 3 bekomen  ( Mit viel viel Glück )
Wobei ich zugeben muss der Text da oben ist sogar für *mich* extrem.
Sorry Leute !
Danke fürs übersetzen .


----------



## ToxicToolz (10. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



MoNsTeRbRaSsE schrieb:


> J
> 
> Hab in Deutsch einen 3 bekomen  ( Mit viel viel Glück )




Kommt schwer wie Schnelligkeitsfehler rüber. Lösung: Vor dem AntwortenButton einfach nochmal selbst lesen #6


----------



## Boendall (10. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



MoNsTeRbRaSsE schrieb:


> Ja Rechtschreibung ist nicht meine stärke .
> Hab in Deutsch einen 3 bekomen  ( Mit viel viel Glück )
> Wobei ich zugeben muss der Text da oben ist sogar für *mich* extrem.
> Sorry Leute !
> Danke fürs übersetzen .


 
Kein Thema, 2-3 Minuten zum nochmal Zeit zum Lesen nehmen (wie Toxic gemeint hat) und wir wissen, was du sagen wolltest. Oder eben nach editieren (wie ich gerade )

War von mir nicht böse gemeint mit der Übersetzung#h


----------



## Swen22 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Das kenne ich auch zu genuge
Ich angel an einem Schonen kleinen See
aber an dem sind die angler die letzten Idioten
Wir zahlen die Teuere Pacht und durfen nur ein Hables Jahr in diesem Gewäser angel.
Was auch vom Boot aus erlaubt ist, was mich erfreut aber mann muss dafür im halben Jahr 180 Euro an die Stadt abtretten, weil ich eine Liegelatz brauche.
Dann haben wir die regelng für alle Wasserfahrzeuge das man zum Ufer 50 Meter abtand halten muss.
Wir die blöden Angler halten uns dran, aber die lieben Kajakfahrer nicht.Wenn mann sie darauf hinweist sagen sie nur einem das sie nicht Schwimmen konnen,und dann tragen sie keine Schwimmweste,schon zu lachen und dann machen sie sich zur Lebensaufgabe immer über unsere Montagen zu fahren.
Selbst unser verein MAcht nichts dagegen.
Sebst für uns Uferangler wird es immer Schwerer zu angeln.
Da um den See vieke Badegäste gibt, und seit ein Paar jahren auch denn ersten offizielen Hundebadestrand Deutschlands.
Ein Witz weil sie ihre K...... überal reinlassen wo sie wollen.
UNd gerade an diesem Stück hat man füher schon Ansitzen können. DOch wenn man nun da sitz kommen spruche wie.
"Konnen sie nicht lesen hier ist ein Hundebadestrand" oder
"oh da ist ein angler Schatz da lassen wir jetz unseren HUnd ins Wasser."
und wenn mann sagt
"das konnen sie gerne aber ich angel mit drillingen und wenn ihr Hund reinschwimmt kann ich nichts dafür"
wollen sie gleich einen verdräschen
deshalb habe ich immer ein Pfefferspry dabei
weil viele Hunde sind auch bissig
Da sind die Normalen Pasanten schon in Ordnung
Sie kommen manchmal zu uns fragen ob was beist und sehen etwas zu. Sie interesiren sich richtig für das angeln. Weil sie wissen das wir uns um den See kümmern und ihn sauber Halte was aber die Aufgabe der Stadt wäre. Aber das geld geben sie lieber für Hundespielpätze aus.
Ich kann nur eins sagen
"Armes Deutschland."


----------



## micha84 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich finde das manche überaus frech sind. Die Menschen haben eben das Angeln nicht als Hobby und verstehen nicht das man hier Angeln darf, auf die Frage ob man was gefangen hat kann man kurz und freundlich beantworten. Wen man seine Ruhe haben will kann man sich in sein Schirmzelt setzten dan kann keiner mit einem reden weil man keinen Blickkontakt hat.

Ich kann es auch verstehen das immer wieder gleiche Frage nervt, was bringt es aber rumzupöbeln und Streit aufkommen zu lassen. Da werden eh Fische verscheucht und zweitens wen es ein Psycho ist (was man nie sieht) das er vollkommen austickt und das noch böse endet.
Also seit immer freundlich!!!


----------



## diemai (17. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

@ Wollebre

Nehme an , das du da noch ein kleiner Junge warst vor 45 Jahren ?

Nun , für dieser Art "Nerver" nehme ich mir auch die Zeit , auch wenn's manchmal schwerfällt , ........habe auch schon hier und dort 'mal 'ne Pose oder'n Kunstköder verschenkt , .........aus dem gleichen Grund eben , den du in deinem Beitrag anführst !

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Wollebre schrieb:


> auch ich war vor über 45 Jahren ein nerviger Passant. Der ältere Herr der mit seiner Hungerpeitsche (Bambusstock) an der Kleinen Weser sass hat mich nicht wegescheucht oder dumm wegen meiner vielen Fragen angepöpelt, sondern alles nett erklärt. Ich durfte auch mal seine Angel halten. Die nette Art dieses Anglers hat mich zum Angeln gebracht und bin heute noch mit viel Freude dabei.
> 
> Was lernt man daraus: Jeder Angler kann ein Werber für einen neuen Angler sein und das kostet nicht einen Cent - nur etwas nett und verständnisvoll sein.#h
> 
> ...


 

 Toller Beitrag#6


----------



## Gemini (17. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Darum gehts ja nicht, die Kurzen dürfen gerne fragen und schauen wie das so geht mit dem Fische fangen, auch Joggerinnen die evtl. mal meine Rute halten wollen sind jederzeit willkommen...

Es geht um die Vollpfosten, Besserwisser und Rücksichtslosen die derzeit leider gehäuft auftreten seit es wieder 'trendy' ist sich draussen aufzuhalten.


----------



## Katteker (17. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Gemini schrieb:


> ::: auch Joggerinnen die evtl. mal meine Rute halten wollen sind jederzeit willkommen...




Ich geh dann mal kurz petzen... :vik: Tatüüü...


----------



## Gemini (17. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

War ernst gemeint, sowas nimmt das oberste Ferkel doch nicht...


----------



## JimmyEight (17. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Gemini schrieb:


> Darum gehts ja nicht, die Kurzen dürfen gerne fragen und schauen wie das so geht mit dem Fische fangen, auch Joggerinnen die evtl. mal meine Rute halten wollen sind jederzeit willkommen...
> 
> Es geht um die Vollpfosten, Besserwisser und Rücksichtslosen die derzeit leider gehäuft auftreten seit es wieder 'trendy' ist sich draussen aufzuhalten.




So sehe ich es auch - ein jeder, der ein wenig Menschenverstand an den Tag legt und sich entsprechend verhält ist natürlich willkommen. Aber Rücksichtslosigkeit meist gepart mit unglaublicher Unhöflichkeit ist beim Angeln, wie auch sonst bei Allem einfach nervig. 

Hier taucht ja immer wieder das Hunde-an-der-Angelstelle-baden-lassen auf, Ich habe größtes Verständnis dafür, dass ein WauWau im Sommer mal eine Abkühlung braucht. Von mir aus auch an meiner Angelstelle, wenn die nächste Bademöglichkeit zu weit weg ist - Aber ich kann es einfach nicht nachvollziehen, wenn der Hundebesitzer sein Fellknäuel ohne ein Wort zu sagen einfach zwsichen den Ruten ins Wasser jagt. Mindestens die Hälfte der Besitzer sagt bzw. fragt aber vorher - und dann nehm ich auch gerne für einen Augenblick eine Rute raus. Meiner Erfahrung nach, ist das Badevergnügen dann auch viel schneller wieder beendet. 
Auch kann man die Situation immer etwas einfacher gestalten, wenn man dem Hundebesitzer etwas zuvor kommt und fragt, ob er seinen Hund baden lassen will - mit entsprechender Freundlichkeit. Wenn man dabei dann nicht auf den größten Vollhorst trifft, geht das eigentlich alles immer reibungslos ab. Und ist halt einer von den "Kandidaten" an der Angelstelle hilft es eh nicht, sich aufzuregen.


----------



## Honeyball (17. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Gemini schrieb:


> auch Joggerinnen die evtl. mal meine Rute halten wollen sind jederzeit willkommen



Also sowas#d#d#d
Und dann noch ganz öffentlich am Wasser:q:q:q


----------



## Gemini (17. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

@Honeyball

Siehts im August echt so mau aus??? |gr:


----------



## barschkönig (17. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

:q:q:q:vik:


Ich hasse 2 Arten von Passanten die Schwimmer und die Leute die ihr Hunde frei rumlaufen lassen.
Die Schwimmer nerven mich beim Karpfenangeln an Badeseen wo Angler vorrecht haben, die sehen die Schnüre ganz genau aber nein der Ball muss da rüber geschmissen werden dann holt ihn natürlich einer und schon schwimmt er rein dann wundert er sich was das ist und zieht einmal kräftig dran#q#q#q

Und dann gibt es noch Leute die ihre großen Hunde frei rumlaufen lassen neulich kam ein Hund an der war so groß wie ein Wolf zu meinem Angelplatz angerannt und durchschnüffelt erstmal alles, vom Herrchen war weit und breit nichts zu sehn, bis dann irgendwann einer rief: Jacky, Jacky jetzt komm aber mal her!#q#q


----------



## barschkönig (17. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Oder ne lustige Frage von einem älteren Herrn:

Ich und nen Kumpel sitzen grad so beim Karpfenangeln, da fragt er:
Wo sind denn eure Schwimmer?
Ich antwortete: Wir angeln auf Grund, wir haben keine Schwimmer.
Er: Achso, dann seht ihr doch gar nicht wenn etwas beißt.
Ich: Doch mit elektronischen Bissanzeigern.
Der Mann hörte mir gar nicht zu und ging weiter in der Mitte mienes Satzes.


----------



## ToxicToolz (17. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Die Schwimmer nerven mich beim Karpfenangeln an Badeseen wo Angler vorrecht haben




Wat is los ? ? ? Wo bitte hast Du denn diesen Quatsch her das Angler an Badesee´n vorrecht gegenüber Badegäste hätten #c .... Dat is nich der Fall .... Oder haben Karpfenangler da ne Sondergenehmigung für in der Tasche #d

Davon mal ab, ich bin der Meinung das sich alle, also Schwimmer, Kanufahrer, Angler u.s.w. an Gewässern gegenseitig Ihren Sport gönnen und respektieren sollten. Sobald auch nur einer daher kommt, der meint er hätte da ein vorrecht gegenüber anderen Sportlern, funktioniert die Sache allerdings nicht mehr.


----------



## micha84 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Wat is los ? ? ? Wo bitte hast Du denn diesen Quatsch her das Angler an Badesee´n vorrecht gegenüber Badegäste hätten #c .... Dat is nich der Fall .... Oder haben Karpfenangler da ne Sondergenehmigung für in der Tasche #d





wen es ein vereinsee ist und man ist gastangler an dem tag haben badegäste garnichts an dem see verloren in den meisten vereinenseen ist baden streng verboten, aber das juckt den wenigsten. 
war mit meinem onkel und bruder angeln an einem vereinsee als gastangler. wir haben um 4 uhr früh angefangen schön die fische angefüttert und über ganzen morgen hat es immer wieder stärkere bisse gegeben. bis auf einmal um 13-14 uhr eine familie auftauchte und meinte die sollte nur baden und das als einzige dort ganze angler drum herum haben nur doof geschaut, die tolle familie plantschte schrie rum und haben sogar ihre haare im see gewaschen!!!! das schampo ging über das halbe see durch, nach 1 stunde waren die weg und bis 22 uhr gab es keinen biss mehr und wir haben keinen fisch mehr gesehen.

solche menschen hasse ich z.B!!! es ist kein öffentlicher badenplatzt steht auf min 5 schielder aber da geht man einfach vorbei und beachtet es garnicht als gastangler kann man hier eh nichts machen, man hat nur gutes geld bezahlt um in ruhe zu fischen und ruhe vor der plage von schwimmer zu haben und dan kommt sowas!!! nächstes jahr gehe ich nur noch auf der donau angeln da gibts zwar immer wieder kanu fahrer aber die sind wenigstens freundlich und winken einen und sind schnell wieder weg.


----------



## ToxicToolz (17. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

@ mich84, der User "barschkönig" redet hier von einem BADESEE ! ! !

Da kommst Du hier um de Ecke mit Gastanglern und Vereinssee. Verfälsche mal bitte nich das Bild welches ich als Grund für meine Aussage genommen habe. Danke...

Ich bin Spinnfischer, und mir nicht zu schade einen Meter weiter zu laufen  damit andere Leute Baden können. Da wo ich Fische fange, würde sich nen Badegast nichtmal ansatzweise hinwagen, wenn er wüsste was 0,5m unter ihm rumschwimmt. Ich bin froh das der Badegast es nicht weis 

Und freue mich zu sehen, das es doch funktioniert >>Badegast-Angler-Bootsfan<< ..... Man muss es nur zulassen ....


----------



## jungangler 93 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

des stimmt einfach mal nen bild von nem 2 meter waller hintakern und schon ist ruhe


----------



## barschkönig (17. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Wat is los ? ? ? Wo bitte hast Du denn diesen Quatsch her das Angler an Badesee´n vorrecht gegenüber Badegäste hätten #c .... Dat is nich der Fall .... Oder haben Karpfenangler da ne Sondergenehmigung für in der Tasche #d
> 
> Davon mal ab, ich bin der Meinung das sich alle, also Schwimmer, Kanufahrer, Angler u.s.w. an Gewässern gegenseitig Ihren Sport gönnen und respektieren sollten. Sobald auch nur einer daher kommt, der meint er hätte da ein vorrecht gegenüber anderen Sportlern, funktioniert die Sache allerdings nicht mehr.


 
Es gibt viele Seen bei uns die heißen nur Badeseen aber es sind keine, und wenn es ein DAV gewässer ist hat der Angler vorrecht, und wiso nur Karpfenangler das bezieht sich auf alle Angler.


----------



## ToxicToolz (17. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Seen bei uns die heißen nur Badeseen aber es sind keine, und wenn es ein DAV gewässer ist hat der Angler vorrecht, und wiso nur Karpfenangler das bezieht sich auf alle Angler.




Dann drück Dich dat nächste mal besser/verständlicher aus und gut is ......


----------



## barschkönig (17. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ok werd ich beherzigen


----------



## Ulli3D (17. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Seen bei uns die heißen nur Badeseen aber es sind keine, und wenn es ein DAV gewässer ist hat der Angler vorrecht, und wiso nur Karpfenangler das bezieht sich auf alle Angler.



Kannst Du das mit irgendeinem Text belegen, Wunschvorstellungen zählen nun mal nicht. 

Der DAV hat nur das Fischereirecht gepachtet, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wenn also da jemand das Gewässer anderweitig nutzt, z. B. zum Baden, dann haben beide die gleichen Rechte und wenn sich der Angler, wie auch hier im Trööt oft zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen ist, als Herr des Gewässers aufspielt, dann ist die negative Presse nicht weit.

Also, den Ball flach halten, das schafft schnell Ruhe.


----------



## barschkönig (17. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ja Baden ist ja auch erlaubt da aber der Angler Beitrag bezahlt um die Gewässer zu nutzen und es ein Angelgewässer ist haben Angler vorrecht wenn sich Badegäste aufregen warum man denn da Angelt.


----------



## ToxicToolz (17. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Ja Baden ist ja auch erlaubt da aber der Angler Beitrag bezahlt um die Gewässer zu nutzen und es ein Angelgewässer ist haben Angler vorrecht




Zack....da bin ick wieder.... 

FALSCH ! ! !

Nur weil Du Beiträge zahlst, hast Du noch lange nicht das Vorrecht..... Dat kannste mal in de Schublade packen dat Wissen! Wat ja schon fast an gefährlichem Halbwissen grenzt....

Und ick dachte eben Du würdest oben über ANGELGEWÄSSER MIT BADEVERBOT reden .... 



EDIT: Denkst Du wirklich nen Angler wie ick (Berliner), könnte sich dat Recht rausnehmen einen Badegast, oder Kanufahrer auf der Spree zu verscheuchen nur weil er ne Tages/Gewässerkarte erworben hat???? Dat kannst Du nich wirklich glauben ....


----------



## barschkönig (17. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Wie soll ich mich denn noch ausdrücken:q

Also ich meine Gewässer die z.B Badesee Cottbus heißen aber auch nur so heißen. Es sind unbewachte Badestrände und es stehen Schilder Baden auf eigene Gefahr, es gibt zwar Vereine die Baden vor Anglern stellen d. H. sie stellen Schilder auf wo oben steht: Rücksicht auf Badebetrieb zu nehmen. 
Wenn man also an einem Gewässer angelt wo auch viele Leute baden gehen und einige Badegäste fordern den Angler auf zu gehen weil sie meinen das der See zum Baden da sei oder sich dementsprechend aufregen ist der Angler im Recht.


----------



## pinky666 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Swen22 schrieb:


> Das kenne ich auch zu genuge
> Ich angel an einem Schonen kleinen See
> aber an dem sind die angler die letzten Idioten
> Wir zahlen die Teuere Pacht und durfen nur ein Hables Jahr in diesem Gewäser angel.
> ...




Nur mal eine Frage zum Verständnis . . . wie alt bist du ?

Gruss, Olaf


----------



## Ulli3D (17. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Wie soll ich mich denn noch ausdrücken:q
> 
> Also ich meine Gewässer die z.B Badesee Cottbus heißen aber auch nur so heißen. Es sind unbewachte Badestrände und es stehen Schilder Baden auf eigene Gefahr, es gibt zwar Vereine die Baden vor Anglern stellen d. H. sie stellen Schilder auf wo oben steht: Rücksicht auf Badebetrieb zu nehmen.
> Wenn man also an einem Gewässer angelt wo auch viele Leute baden gehen und einige Badegäste fordern den Angler auf zu gehen weil sie meinen das der See zum Baden da sei oder sich dementsprechend aufregen ist der Angler im Recht.



Vergiss es, Du hast als Angler nicht mehr Rechte als jeder andere Naturnutzer auch nur, Du hast quasi ein Sondernutzungsrecht, für das Du entsprechend zahlen musst.

Das ist wie auf der Autobahn, da dürfen alle fahren, die mindestens 60 km/h schnell sind und bestimmte Randbedingungen erfüllen. Kommt jetzt ein Schwertransport, der langsamer, breiter oder länger ist, als vorgesehen, dann darf er die Autobahn unter bestimmten Auflagen auch benutzen, das kostet aber zusätzliche Gebühren. 

Im übertragenen Sinne ist der Angler nun der Schwertransporter, er darf seine Rute ins Wasser halten darf, wenn er die anderen nicht sonderlich behindert.


----------



## diemai (17. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Wollebre schrieb:


> ich bin jetzt im zarten Alten von 63 Jahre
> 
> Gruss,
> Wolle


 

Uuups , .......denn war'st ja so'n kleiner Junge doch nicht:q !

                                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Jose (17. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

ist vielleicht etwas weg von den aktuellen postings, mich nerven aber noch mehr als nervende passanten (sind halt so: nervende passanten eben) maulfaul und eisern schweigend an mir vorbeistapfende angler'kollegen'.
bin schon froh, wenn die nicht auf mein zeugs treten


----------



## ivo (18. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Vergiss es, Du hast als Angler nicht mehr Rechte als jeder andere Naturnutzer auch nur, Du hast quasi ein Sondernutzungsrecht, für das Du entsprechend zahlen musst.
> 
> Das ist wie auf der Autobahn, da dürfen alle fahren, die mindestens 60 km/h schnell sind und bestimmte Randbedingungen erfüllen. Kommt jetzt ein Schwertransport, der langsamer, breiter oder länger ist, als vorgesehen, dann darf er die Autobahn unter bestimmten Auflagen auch benutzen, das kostet aber zusätzliche Gebühren.
> 
> Im übertragenen Sinne ist der Angler nun der Schwertransporter, er darf seine Rute ins Wasser halten darf, wenn er die anderen nicht sonderlich behindert.



Bei einem Pachtgewässer kommt es darauf an, was im Pachtvertrag steht. Wenn das Baden da net geregelt ist hat der Angler nun mal jedes recht zu angeln. Er ist ja dann Vertreter des Pächters.

Einige Gewässer gehören DAV-Landesverbänden. Da wird dann vom Verband geregelt was läuft und baden ist dann sekundär.


Also immer prüfen wie was geregelt ist und dann kann man sich Beschweren.


----------



## Boendall (18. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Wie soll ich mich denn noch ausdrücken:q
> 
> Also ich meine Gewässer die z.B Badesee Cottbus heißen aber auch nur so heißen. Es sind unbewachte Badestrände und es stehen Schilder Baden auf eigene Gefahr, es gibt zwar Vereine die Baden vor Anglern stellen d. H. sie stellen Schilder auf wo oben steht: Rücksicht auf Badebetrieb zu nehmen.
> Wenn man also an einem Gewässer angelt wo auch viele Leute baden gehen und einige Badegäste fordern den Angler auf zu gehen weil sie meinen das der See zum Baden da sei oder sich dementsprechend aufregen ist der Angler im Recht.


 
Also ist baden nicht VERBOTEN und somit WÄRE gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme GEBOTEN.

Ich würde deine Aufregung verstehen, wenn an den Gewässern Baden verboten wäre, aber wenn man auf eigene Gefahr badet, hast du kein Vorrecht gegenüber dem Badegast, auch nicht wenn du für die Karte zahlen musst und er nicht. Vielleicht solltest du in einer Konfliktsituation mit einem Badegast anders argumentieren als:"Verschwinde ich zahle fürs Angeln" und eher an die Vernunft appelieren, der Ton macht eben die Musik und viele können sie hören.


----------



## barschkönig (18. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Vorrecht ist vielleicht nicht das richtige Wort dafür was ich meine, aber der Badegast darf einen Angler nicht wegjagen oder Stress machen nur weil er hier angelt.


----------



## Boendall (18. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Vorrecht ist vielleicht nicht das richtige Wort dafür was ich meine, aber der Badegast darf einen Angler nicht wegjagen oder Stress machen nur weil er hier angelt.


 
Natürlich darf er Stress machen, wenn ihm danach ist. Du darfst ja auch Stress machen. Warum gehst du immer davon aus, das jemand auf Stress aus ist? WEnn der Badegast deine Schnüre nicht sieht, kannst du ihn höfflich drauf hinweisen, dass du angeln willst. Ich glaube, dass der Großteil Verständniss dafür zeigen wird, wenn du nicht gerade am Badestrand mitten unter den Badegästen sitzt, nach dem Motto "HIER ANGEL ICH".

Ich bin bis jetzt mit jedem Schwimmer gut ausgekommen, ein kurzes "Entschuldigung macht es ihnen was aus, wenn sie meinen Schnüren ausweichen?" kommt besser als "HE ich angel hier!".

Auf einem Stausee in der Nähe gibt es Privatstrände/Stege, lt. Gesetz darf ich diese benutzen und der Besitzer muss mir nach vorheriger Anmeldung den Zugang ermöglichen. Ich musste noch nie mit Gesetz oder so drohen, da die meisten auf höfliches Fragen sagen "Ja sicher kannst du dort angeln, wenn der Steg sauber bleibt." Einmal meinte einer, er würde jetzt gern eine Runde schwimmen, ist aber in 20 Minuten weg. Wir sind ins Gasthaus einen Kaffee trinken gegangen und der Stegbesitzer brachte am Nachmittag für jeden ein Bierchen mit und wir quatschten so 2h. 

Poch nicht immer auf dein, in diesem Fall vermeintliches, Recht, sondern suche höflich den Dialog und dann hast du weit weniger Stress (zumindest meine Erfahrung). Die 2-3 unverbesserlichen die bei 60-80 Leuten dabei sind, handle ich unter Quotenquerulanten.


----------



## barschkönig (18. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich meine die Leute die von vorn herein gleich anfangen stress zu machen die nicht mit sich reden lassen.


----------



## Klinke (18. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Ich meine die Leute die von vorn herein gleich anfangen stress zu machen die nicht mit sich reden lassen.


 

Geh mal nicht immer vom Schlimmsten aus. Ich verfahre immer nach dem Motto: "Wie es in den Wald hinein ruft, so schallt es heraus"
So lässt sich vieles im Vorfeld vermeiden. Denn wie schon gesagt:"Der Ton macht die Musik"
Nicht alle Menschen sind böse... ;-)


----------



## Kleintierangler (18. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

ich mag keine hunde die mein futter wegfressen und noch knurren wenn ich sie wegschiebe ist mir erst vor kurzen passiert
die alte war mehr als 200 meter hinter ihren tier das mich natürlich sieht und kurs auf mich nimmt bzw mein futtereimer sack kopf rein und wie mein staubsauger daheim mein futter einatmet dann habe ich der alten gesagt das er meinen haken ebenfalls eingeatmet hat fand sie nicht toll ich schon war ja nur spass aber habe sie 5 min im glauben gelassen das es so war jedenfalls läuft dieser verfressene 4 beiner jetzt an der leine 

übrigens habe ich selber 2 hunde die sind aber erzogen und boilies oder madenmix mögen die eh nicht


----------



## ivo (18. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Wozu gibts Tierabwehrspray, neudeutsch auch Pfefferspray genannt. :q


----------



## Janbr (18. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

hagen? Das ist mit Abstand die beste Schreinweise fuer Haken und sogar mir als Angelboardnutzer neu gewesen.

Danke dafuer!

Jan


----------



## Boendall (18. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Janbr schrieb:


> hagen? Das ist mit Abstand die beste Schreinweise fuer Haken und sogar mir als Angelboardnutzer neu gewesen.
> 
> Danke dafuer!
> 
> Jan


 
AH danke, ich hab schon gegrübelt was ein "hagen" ist (dient der zur Bissanzeige, braucht man den für spezielle Montagen oder was?) Bin voll am SChlauch gestanden#h


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Janbr schrieb:


> hagen? Das ist mit Abstand die beste Schreinweise fuer Haken und sogar mir als Angelboardnutzer neu gewesen.
> 
> Danke dafuer!
> 
> Jan


 Aber du bist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## angelpfeife (18. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Aber du bist auch nicht schlecht.


Schau mal auf deiner Tastatur nach, wo b und n liegt, und dann wo g und k ist:q


----------



## Kleintierangler (18. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

hauptsache lustig aber schreinweise ist auch zum schrein habe mein g ausgetauscht


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Schau mal auf deiner Tastatur nach, wo b und n liegt, und dann wo g und k ist:q


 Ja und war trotzdem beides falsch.
Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte im Keller b......


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Kleintierangler schrieb:


> hauptsache lustig aber schreinweise ist auch zum schrein habe mein g ausgetauscht


 Jeder macht mal Fehler.Für mich Ist das jetzt kein Problem.


----------



## Janbr (18. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich konnte leider vor Lachen die Tastatur nicht mehr sehen......


----------



## Joachim_P_R (18. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Sorry, aber das Thema "Nervige Passannten" verfehlt und
das schon seit einigen Beiträgen. :q
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Joachim


----------



## Boendall (19. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Joachim_P_R schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das Thema "Nervige Passannten" verfehlt und
> das schon seit einigen Beiträgen. :q
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Joachim


Und du hiermit auch Gratulation:q:q:q


----------



## franconia (19. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



ivo schrieb:


> Wozu gibts Tierabwehrspray, neudeutsch auch Pfefferspray genannt. :q



Ist seit neusten bei mir beim Angeln immer in der Hosentasche, nachdem mich zwei nicht ganz so nette Vierbeiner ziemlich fies ins Bein gebissen haben.

Besitzer stand (besoffen?) und hilflos 100 Meter weiter weg....|gr:
Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dasses den Tieren bei diesem !$Xxxx!!!??! nicht gut geht...

Naja da sind mir nervige Passanten wahrlich willkommen...


----------



## Gemini (19. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Gestern abend wars wieder soweit....

Ich mit Hund am Wasser, Hund auf meinem Stuhl gelegen und geschlafen, wie immer. 

Nerviger Passant, im weiteren Verlauf 'Prinz Valium' genannt, kommt mit einem schönen, augenscheinlich jungen Border Collie an, ohne Leine. 

Border Collie sieht meinen Hund und will hin um zu spielen.

Prinz Valium schon in 20 Meter Entfernung immer am Rufen: "Bei Fuss, bei Fuss!" Collie, in freudiger Erregung, hört kein bisschen...

10 Meter: "Bei Fuss, bei Fuss!"

5 Meter: "Bei Fuss, bei Fuss!"

0 Meter: .... Border Collie schnuppert an meinem schlafenden Faulpelz der jetzt erst mitbekommt was los ist, Prinz Valium kommt verzögert angesprungen und schlägt mit der Ballschleuder auf sein armes Tier ein, welches ich wegführe und beim Zurückblicken erkennen muss dass die übergewichtige Schlaftablette *AUF MEINER NEUEN SPINNKOMBI STEHT!!!!!!!!!!
*
Nachdem ich ihn lautstark darauf aufmerksam gemacht hab welchen Frevel er gerade begangen hat kommt nur: "Oh, hab ich nicht gesehen..."

Der Stecken ist erstaunlicherweise heil geblieben...


----------



## Boendall (19. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Gemini schrieb:


> beim Zurückblicken erkennen muss dass die übergewichtige Schlaftablette *AUF MEINER NEUEN SPINNKOMBI STEHT!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Nachdem ich ihn lautstark darauf aufmerksam gemacht hab welchen Frevel er gerade begangen hat kommt nur: "Oh, hab ich nicht gesehen..."


 
ARGHHHH spontan fallen mir 10 Rutenhalterhiebe auf den nackten Eichelkopf ein. Ich schätze wenn man von so einem Passanten Ersatz im Schadensfall fordert, wird er wahrscheinlich nicht glauben, dass eine Rute so viel kosten kann (wenn es höherwertig ist)


----------



## Gemini (19. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich habs dann auch nach meiner Ansage dabei belassen weil ich gesehen hab dass dessen 'Kommandozentrale' zu 100% damit beschäftigt war linkes und rechtes Bein zu koordinieren.

Der arme Hund...


----------



## waldschratnrw (19. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Kleintierangler schrieb:


> ich mag keine hunde die mein futter wegfressen und noch knurren wenn ich sie wegschiebe ist mir erst vor kurzen passiert
> die alte war mehr als 200 meter hinter ihren tier das mich natürlich sieht und kurs auf mich nimmt bzw mein futtereimer sack kopf rein und wie mein staubsauger daheim mein futter einatmet dann habe ich der alten gesagt das er meinen haken ebenfalls eingeatmet hat fand sie nicht toll ich schon war ja nur spass aber habe sie 5 min im glauben gelassen das es so war jedenfalls läuft dieser verfressene 4 beiner jetzt an der leine
> 
> übrigens habe ich selber 2 hunde die sind aber erzogen und boilies oder madenmix mögen die eh nicht





Was ist denn das für eine Ausdrucksweise "die Alte" tz tz tz,aber passt zu der Rechtschreibung


----------



## magic feeder (20. August 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Also ich habe nichts gegen Passanten solange sie nicht extrem nerven.das ist mir aber noch nicht passiert


----------



## LeineAngler93 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Neulich war das geilste Nachtangeln überhaupt.


Wir stehn am Fluss, spinnen ein bisschen rum, warten darauf, dass es dunkel wird. Auf einmal hören wir schon die ersten Gesprächsfetzen...kurz danach kommen 5 Jugendliche um die Ecke, bewaffnet mit allem was man zum zelten braucht + 2 Kästen Bier (einer nur Mädchenbier). Die gehen vorbei, bauen ihre Zelte außerhalb unserer Sichtweite auf, alles okay.
Irgendwann kommt einer angedackelt und fragt ob wir ein Feuerzeug haben, das haben die Jungs natürlich vergessen. Hatten wir, dann kamen wir langsam ins Gespräch und uns wurde auch gleich ein Bier angeboten. Kann man nichts sagen, die waren ganz nett und vernünftig. Später kamen die Jungs ab und zu vorbei und hatten auch immer ein neues Bier im Gepäck und so ging es immer weiter#c|rolleyes

Irgendwann sind wir dann zu denen und haben geguckt, warum alles ruhig ist, da sitzen/liegen die da rum und können nicht mehr Wir dann alles aufgeräumt und die Kerle ins Bettchen gebracht, danach wurde dann geangelt.

So Passanten hat man doch gerne#6


----------



## angelpfeife (4. September 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Haha saubere Story und nette Geste. Von den Jugendlichen und vor allem von euch.

Aber: Was waren das für Luschen die zu 5. nach nem Kasten richtigen und nem Kasten "Pussybier" (so heissts bei uns) allesamt K.O. sind?? Aber so ists wenigstens ziemlich unwahrscheinlich dass einer  ge:vhat|supergri|supergri


----------



## LeineAngler93 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hehe, denkste
Einer hat ge:v....
Ich weiß garnicht warum, wir haben ja schon die Hälfte vom "richtigen" Bier getrunken....ziemlich verweichlicht|kopfkrat


----------



## SaaleFang (10. September 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

ich musste mir beim spinnen auf barsch mal zeigen lassen wie man auswirft^^ zu gut war das er öffnet an seiner aldirute den schnurbügel, nimmt 2 meter schnur in die hand und macht nen überkopfwurf zu geil xD....?! dann man angelt doch am besten wenn es stürmt regnet und dazu noch hochwasser ist, denn bei normalem wasserstand verziehen sich doch die fische... forellenteig sieht auch aus wie leberpastete tssssss.... und: eltern lassen ihre kinder während ich unterhalb eines wehres in den gumpen mit der spinnrute auf döbel angle baden......... spinnen die?!?!?!?! dann wurden fragengesellt von kleinen kindern: ist das nen hai?! ich: nee nenn saalewal die: wauuuuu.... dabei war es ein 30cm döbel...^^ und ich soll nicht an brücken mit spinnern angeln genauso unterhalb von wehren und geruilliaangeln ist zwecklos. achja: fische fressen kein blech!!!!! xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD mein spinner ist ein fischimitat ^^ und: ich muss apfel und melonenstücke nehmen um etwas zu fangen... am besten ist es aber im winter an der oberfläche xDDDDD richtige gespräche sind nie entstanden...


----------



## Gern am Wasser (10. September 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Tja Passanten....aber sind euch schon mal die Neider unter den Passanten aufgefallen? 
Die armen Kerle die von ihren besseren Hälften vom Platz des Geschehens weggezogen werden. Die die sich am liebsten dazu setzen würden um die Stille zu genießen, den Schwimmer zu fixieren und ihrem Jagdtrieb zu fröhnen?
Die Jungs haben mein Mitleid.


----------



## SaaleFang (10. September 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

meins auch^^
mensch i-wie muss man die vom pc wegbekommen können#d#d#d

__________
ICH HASSE GRÜNDLINGE!!!!


----------



## franny (12. September 2010)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

naja ich hat au ma ne "witzige" begegnegung in kroatien... ich weis leider nich mehr wo genau (das war vor 5 jahren oder so) .

auf jeden fall halt mit dem sohn von unseren bekannten vom steg gefischt (warn wirklich großes gebilde, so ca 5meter ins wasser reichend und an die 300 meter lang), wir waren extra an nem eck damit wir niemanden stören, kommt so ein neureicher WI$%er her und fährt mit seinem schnellbot eiskalt direkt über meine pose, mit der aussage "hier wird nich geangelt" (wie ich mich dann umgsehn hab sin mit die einheimischen angler 5 meter weiter aufgfallen und da dacht ich mir dann auch nur noch ACH WIRKLICH). natürlich waren 15m schnur und die montage futsch...

doch der beste teil kommt noch: 50 meter auf see is er dann auf einma stehen geblieben und hat nach seim motor gschaut, ich hoff ma der hat sich schön dir schnur reingezogen xD

mfg, franny


----------



## milos2009 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Heute war da wieder mal so eine PAssantin:

Ich warf meine Rute aus und hab sie gerade abgelegt , da steht da eine ältere Dame und ein älterer Herr.

Sie: Sind da überhaupt Fische drinnen?
Ich: Natürlich, sonst würde ich ja nicht hier angeln.
Sie: *STAUN MIT GROßEN AUGEN*
nach ihrem 5 sek staunen habe ich angefangen mit dem Boilierohr mit 5 Boilies anzufüttern...
Sie: Damit vertreiben sie ja nur die Fische und die kommen dann ja    nicht mehr wieder weil sie total Angst dann haben.
Ich: Ich füttere damit sie an meinem Platz kommen um das essen aufzunehmen und vielleicht meinen Köder einnehmen.
Sie: Aha.

15 Sek blieben beide noch stehen und gingen ohne ein TSCHÖÖ zu sagen oder so.


----------



## Jose (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

und das nervt dich?


----------



## daci7 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Jose schrieb:


> und das nervt dich?


Aber echt ey, solche nervigen Passanten!
Was fällt denen ein Fragen zu stellen!

Da werd ich immer gleich FUCHSTEUFELSWILD!!!!11elf

:q


----------



## kati48268 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

"Passanten" ist vielleicht für diese Story nicht ganz passend...

An einem unserer Seen sind im Sommer Badegäste, Partyvolk, etc. Dazu neben wenigen Nacktbadern auch einige Typen mit eher wärmerer Ausrichtung, die 'Kontakte suchen' und diese dann auch gleich im nahen Gebüsch 'pflegen' (man ist das diplomatisch ausgedrückt).

Im letzten Jahr waren 2 Kollegen fischen, einer ging ein paar Meter weiter und wollte pinkeln. Aufgelöst kam er zurück, "da liegt ein nackter Toter, rührt sich nicht mehr". Der 2te hielt ihn für bekloppt, ging selbst nachschauen, eilte zurück um die Polizei zu rufen; "der ist tot, sagt keinen Ton mehr".

Die Schmiere kam mit 2 Mann, gingen zur Leiche, kamen nach ein paar Minuten grölend wieder.
Die nackte 'Leiche' war ein 'schwuler Sklave', der geknebelt und angepflockt mit dem Gesicht nach unten auf der Erde lag und auf 'Benutzung' durch jeden der möchte wartete. Sein 'Meister' wollte ihn erst Stunden später befreien und abholen.

Für diejenigen, die nun konkret wissen wollen, wo der See genau ist:
a) schämt euch
b) durch eine neue Strasse direkt am See entlang ist die 'Cruising Area' wohl ab diesem Sommer gelaufen


----------



## barschkönig (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

So einen See haben wir auch und der See ist auch noch sehr gut mit Karpfen besetzt wo wir dann auch fischen. Aber im Sommer naja man sollte aufpassen wo man hinwirft :q

Nich das man noch einen am Lümmel erwischt:q:q


----------



## angelverrückter96 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

ja das kenn ich 
so einen See haben wir auch, da kann man im Sommer  auf einer Seite so gut wie nicht mehr angeln, überall Nackte und die von Kati angesprochene Personen sind auch vertreten, bei uns läuft das glaub ich genauso ab wie bei euch. Aber so richtig genau will ich das eigentlich net wissen#6


----------



## Siever (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ... .Für diejenigen, die nun konkret wissen wollen, wo der See genau ist:
> a) schämt euch...


  Ich lach mich schlapp... . 

Am Aasee in Münster habe ich morgens nach dem nächtlichen Ansitz 2 Herren im Auto "erwischt"... .

Ich habe beim angeln auch schon mal ein heterosexuelles Paar, das sich unbeobachtet fühlte, beim "Akt" gesehen. Durch das Aussehen der beiden Aktuere stufe ich dieses Erlebnis eher in die Kategorie "gruselige Passanten" ein.

Ich fange echt an zu überlegen, ob ich nachts noch allein angeln gehen sollte... .


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Siever schrieb:


> Ich fange echt an zu überlegen, ob ich nachts noch allein angeln gehen sollte... .




Echt ??? Hat Dir dat so gefallen was Du da gesehen hast das Du jetzt nicht mehr "allein" am Wasser sein willst ??? 

Man und ick dachte man fährt nur zum Angeln ans Wasser


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Brikz83 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Nu sei nicht so zynisch....vielleicht kann er sich sonst keinen Rutenhalter leisten  #h


----------



## Siever (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Wenn ich nackte Leute sehen möchte, dann bestimmt nicht beim Angeln! Und dann auch noch so merkwürdige... . Bei der Geschichte von Kati hätte ich nen Herinfarkt bekommen und wäre wahrscheinlich tot neben dem nackten Typen liegen geblieben! Das hätte aber blöde ausgesehen... .


----------



## neele (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Also ich bin für mehr Tolleranz........ Vermutlich haben die das mit "der Rute" nur falsch verstanden...

Aber andererseits : Haben die kein Zuhause ?

Gruß neele


----------



## diemai (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

(Hetero)Paare beim poppen hab' ich beim Angeln auch schon zweimal gesehen , .....einmal sogar unter einem Gebüsch direkt am Hamburger Kuhmühlenteich , mitten in der Stadt , ......nur drei , vier Meter über denen 'ne Brücke mit Passanten und der beliebte Sonntagsflohmarkt#c|supergri .

.............ganz schön dreist , .......na ja , ....wo die Liebe hinfällt#c !

Aber ich wollte ja vom gegenüberliegenden Ufer unbedingt einige Würfe unter die Brücke machen |supergri|supergri!

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Magdeburger (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich hab vor 2 jahren im Sommer auch schonmal n poppendes Päärchen beim Angeln erwischt. 

War an der Elbe beim Zanderangeln - ich ging von Buhne zu Buhne und kam dann an einer Buhne an, an der komischerweise hoher und dichter Schilffbewuchs war. 

Ich streifte also durch das Schilff, um an die Buhnenspitze zu kommen, bis ich plötzlich ca. 1m vor mir auf das junge Päärchen traf, das gerade voller Extase in der Reiterstellung zu gange war.  Die haben mich garnicht bemerkt.

Habe mich dann langsam umgedreht, bin gegangen und habe an der nächsten Buhne weitergeangelt..


----------



## Doc Plato (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hehe, anfeuern und nicht umdrehen!


----------



## omnimc (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Hehe, anfeuern und nicht umdrehen!


 klar klatschen und zugabe rufen:q


----------



## Doc Plato (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Neee, Anweisungen wie ein Regisseuer geben.


----------



## kati48268 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ein freundliches "Entschuldigung" tut's in dem Fall ja auch
...evtl. mit dem Zusatz "kann ich vielleicht mitmachen?"
|bigeyes


----------



## Honeyball (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich hätte die angepfiffen:

"Ey, ihr vertreibt mir ja die ganzen Fische!!!!"


----------



## Brikz83 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Na zu dem Thema kann ich auch was beisteuern. Ich bin mit nem Kumpel bei uns an die Steilküste zum Dorschspinnen gegangen. Wir kamen also an die Steilküste und stellten uns an die kante um den wellengang von oben zu beobachten. Bis mich mein Kumpel grinsend anstieß...und da waren sie. Direkt vor uns am Strand der Steilküste, im Prinzip standen sie einen halben Meter vor uns, nur halt 5 meter tiefer. Sie nach vorne über einen Stein gebeugt und er war fleißig von hinten am rackern. Die haben auch beide ganz vorbildlich nach links und rechts geschaut ob irgendwo einer kommt, nur halt nicht nach oben. 
Wir haben uns das Naturschauspiel einige Minuten zu gemühte geführt (ich muss gestehen das es eine sehr ansehnliche Dame war), bis mein Kumpel dann laut runter rief. "ich glaub wir müssen gehen, hier schwingt schon einer die Rute". Ein kurzer Blick des Typen und schon gabs nen erstklassigen Sprint mit kombiniertem Hose hochziehen zu sehen. :q

Fisch gabs an dem Tag übrigens nicht mehr...aber dafür wieder ne Anekdote für die nächsten Angeltrips


----------



## diemai (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Na zu dem Thema kann ich auch was beisteuern. Ich bin mit nem Kumpel bei uns an die Steilküste zum Dorschspinnen gegangen. Wir kamen also an die Steilküste und stellten uns an die kante um den wellengang von oben zu beobachten. Bis mich mein Kumpel grinsend anstieß...und da waren sie. Direkt vor uns am Strand der Steilküste, im Prinzip standen sie einen halben Meter vor uns, nur halt 5 meter tiefer. Sie nach vorne über einen Stein gebeugt und er war fleißig von hinten am rackern. Die haben auch beide ganz vorbildlich nach links und rechts geschaut ob irgendwo einer kommt, nur halt nicht nach oben.
> Wir haben uns das Naturschauspiel einige Minuten zu gemühte geführt (ich muss gestehen das es eine sehr ansehnliche Dame war), bis mein Kumpel dann laut runter rief. "ich glaub wir müssen gehen, hier schwingt schon einer die Rute". Ein kurzer Blick des Typen und schon gabs nen erstklassigen Sprint mit kombiniertem Hose hochziehen zu sehen. :q
> 
> Fisch gabs an dem Tag übrigens nicht mehr...aber dafür wieder ne Anekdote für die nächsten Angeltrips


 
................voll die Spielverderber seid ihr ......!

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Disten (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Im letzten Sommer bei uns am Elsterflutbett ich stehe mit nem Kumpel an ner Fussgänger Brücke und bade dort mein Gummiefisch.

Kommt ein ganzer Kindergarten über die Brücke gelaufen (30 kinder) plötzlich ruft dort son kleiner wanzt guckt mal der OPA da unten hatt ne Angel.

Tja mein Kumpel lag im dreck und mir kamen die Tränen


----------



## diemai (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Disten schrieb:


> Im letzten Sommer bei uns am Elsterflutbett ich stehe mit nem Kumpel an ner Fussgänger Brücke und bade dort mein Gummiefisch.
> 
> Kommt ein ganzer Kindergarten über die Brücke gelaufen (30 kinder) plötzlich ruft dort son kleiner wanzt guckt mal der OPA da unten hatt ne Angel.
> 
> Tja mein Kumpel lag im dreck und mir kamen die Tränen


 
hahahaha , ...............ich hab's damals schon gewußt , das man ab 30 schon zum alten Eisen gehört , ....ab dann geht's nur abwärts:m!

                                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Boendall (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Na zu dem Thema kann ich auch was beisteuern. Ich bin mit nem Kumpel bei uns an die Steilküste zum Dorschspinnen gegangen. Wir kamen also an die Steilküste und stellten uns an die kante um den wellengang von oben zu beobachten. Bis mich mein Kumpel grinsend anstieß...und da waren sie. Direkt vor uns am Strand der Steilküste, im Prinzip standen sie einen halben Meter vor uns, nur halt 5 meter tiefer. Sie nach vorne über einen Stein gebeugt und er war fleißig von hinten am rackern. Die haben auch beide ganz vorbildlich nach links und rechts geschaut ob irgendwo einer kommt, nur halt nicht nach oben.
> Wir haben uns das Naturschauspiel einige Minuten zu gemühte geführt (ich muss gestehen das es eine sehr ansehnliche Dame war), bis mein Kumpel dann laut runter rief. "ich glaub wir müssen gehen, hier schwingt schon einer die Rute". Ein kurzer Blick des Typen und schon gabs nen erstklassigen Sprint mit kombiniertem Hose hochziehen zu sehen. :q
> 
> Fisch gabs an dem Tag übrigens nicht mehr...aber dafür wieder ne Anekdote für die nächsten Angeltrips


 
Nene ich hab erst die Hose hochgezogen und bin dann erst weg. Fisch gabs keinen weil mich die Holde ja beim Angeln gestört hat.|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## kati48268 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

...und es für dich danach eh genügend nach Fisch roch, natürlich.


----------



## Hechtpaule (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Na, da habe ich auch eine schöne „Geschichte“ (zwar keine "Passanten", aber trotzdem) – ich war vor einigen Jahren mit einem guten Kumpel mit ‚nem Kahn auf’m See. Zander wollten wir fangen.  Es war ein herrlicher Abend, nur zwei Kähne mit weiteren Anglern ankerten ca. 300 und 400 m von uns weg. Das Wasser war spiegelglatt und alles war schön ruhig. Als es dämmerte kam ein altes, gammeliges Kajütboot angetuckert, hielt auf die Schilfzone am gegenüberliegenden Ufer zu, hielt an und lies mit einigem gepolter den Anker fallen. Nach ca. 5 Minuten kamen „merkwürdige“ Geräusche aus dem Ding – für mich hörte es sich an, als ob ein Esel eine Lore mit 2 Tonnen Kohle aus ‚ner Grube zerren würde |bigeyes. Nach einigen weiteren Minuten stimmte eine Weibliche Stimme in ähnlicher Manier in das „Konzert“ ein. Der Kahn war dabei kräftig am wackeln und geriet stellenweise schon in eine bedrohliche Schieflage. Das mit dem Spiegelglatten Wasser hatte sich mittlerweile erledigt und die auf’m See befindliche Entenschaar hatte sich auch mit lautem Geschimpfe vom Acker gemacht.
Nach ca. 15 Minuten wurde das Konzert mit einem lauten und finalen Grunzen beendet. Das Duo erntete seinen verdienten Applaus von den umliegenden Angelkähnen und machte sich, um ein vielfaches schneller (der alte Motor hat ganz schön gejault) als sie gekommen waren, vom See – scheinbar hatten die uns bei Einfahrt auf’n See nicht bemerkt – oder der Applaus war ihnen nicht gut genug #c. Ob die einen roten Kopp hatten konnte man leider nicht erkennen, war schon recht düster als die wieder abzogen 
Schönen Gruß
Paul


----------



## Didge (27. April 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Neulich beim Karpfenangeln mit nem kumpel an nem kleinen Weiher kommt ne Familie und setzt sich so 3-4 meter von mir weg. die kinder ham schon rumgeschriehen wie die wilden, dass da ein angler sitzt. also kommen sie irgendwann zu mir (waren zwei brüder) sagt der größere auffordernd zu mir: zeig mal nen fisch!
ich sag: ich hab noch keinen gefangen und ausserdem kann ma des auch freundlicher sagen...
sagt der kleinere: aber da fängt man doch immer was!
ich sag schon etwas genervt: nein da fängt man nicht immer was und ich bin auch erst ne halbe stunde da.

also setzen sie sich neben mich ins gras udn sin endlich mal n bisschen still

plötzlich hauts den bissanzeiger hoch und ich hau an
die kinder brüllen rum: juhuu er hat nen fisch gefangen
war aber leider nur ne kleine brachse
die kinder völlig außer sich: der is ja riesig
ich: ne der is winzig und den brauch ich nich
also haken neu beködert und futterkorb gefüllt- ausgeworfen
leider war der wurf gar nix 
die kinder meinten aber: boah is der weitgeflogen 
ich so: ne der war sch....
plötzlich brüllen die kinder los und rennen zu ihrer mutter um zu petzen das ich das "böse wort gesagt hab" 
kurz darauf sind se aber gottseidank gegeangen und wir konnten uns nicht mehr halten vor lachen  
haben trotzdem noch ein paar schöne schleihen und karpfen gefangen.


----------



## Fun Fisher (27. April 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Habt ihr schonmal versucht in Ruhe zu angeln, wenn keine 30 Meter neben  euch ein Kindergeburtstag mit ca 12 6-8-jährigen abgehalten wird, die in  Cowboykostüm um den See laufen und sich lautschreiend mit ihren  "Gewehren" und "Pistolen" "abschießen"?
So ging es mir letztens als ich mit Pikehunter 95 unterwegs war.
Wir haben sie dann, als es uns zu laut an unserem Platz wurde,  freundlich gebeten wenigstens ein BISSCHEN leiser zu sein, was dann zur  Folge hatte, dass für ca. 2 Minuten den Lärmpegel von "großem Geschrei"  auf "mittleres Geschrei" sank.
Und dann sag noch einmal jemand angeln sei entspannend.#q#d

Viele Grüße
Fun Fisher#h


----------



## ToxicToolz (27. April 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

@Fun Fisher, die Gewässer und Ihre Ufer gehören nicht nur uns Angler...
Leben und leben lassen, es sind doch nur Kinder, welche auch Ihren Spass (grad am Birthday) haben wollen 

Gruß Toxe


----------



## diemai (27. April 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

@ Didge

Gegen Leute , die einem SEHR dicht auf die Pelle rücken , hilft IMMER der Einsatz von Quivertip ,-oder Feederruten !

Die Honks stellen sich gerne zum voll-labern genau hinter die abgelegten Ruten , und wenn du beim Biß dann reflexmäßig voll anhaust , wirkt die Rute wie eine Peitsche , vorzugsweise in den Gesichtern der Störenfriede !

Meine Frau und ich haben das in unserer über 20-jährigen Angel-Laufbahn schon einige Male erlebt ,........ das ging von einem vorlauten(dann aber heulendem) Teenager bist zum blutunterlaufenden Striemen im Gesicht eines nervigen Rentners , ............wir hatten dann allerdings auch die Tränen in den Augen , so hart mußten wir uns nach stundenlanger Nerverei verkneifen , nicht lauthals los zu prusten .

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (27. April 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Letzten Donnerstag am Rhein, es war ca. 22 Uhr und ich sitze bequem in meinem Stuhl und höre schon die ersten Schnapsleichen aus den Kneipen fallen. 
Auf einmal eine Stimme von hinten: "Sind hier überhaupt Fische drin?"
Ich drehe mich um, eine Frau ca. 45 Jahre alt, hacke dicht, steht ca. 1m hinter mir. Wäre der Wind nicht vom Wasser gekommen hätte ich sie sicher schon 100m vorher gerochen. 
Meine Antwort auf diese Frage: "Nein, hier sind keine Fische drin, ich bin hier nur so aus Spaß!" 
Zwischenzeitlich war ich aufgestanden und stand vor ihr. Ein Fehler, weil der Alkoholgehalt der Luft sofort um 100% angestiegen ist. Jeder Narkose-Arzt wäre neidisch gewesen. 
Sie darauf, was machen Sie dann hier? 
Antwort: "Gut erwischt, ich angle auf Wasserleichen."
Ihre Antwort: "Schwimmen die hier rum?" 
Meine : " Klar, ab und zu."

Das Thema war dann vorbei und sie geht zu einer Treppe, zieht sich die FlipFlops aus und klettert über die Steine, bis zum Wasser. 
Mein erster Gedanke war nur, hätte  ich besser nicht gesagt mit den Wasserleichen. Wie gesagt, die war voll bis oben hin. 
Tja, Mental hatte ich mich schon eingestellt sie gleich aus dem Wasser zu ziehen, da kommt sie Gott sei dank wieder hoch. 
Mund zu Mund Beatmung hätte ich abgelehnt bzw. nach dem ersten Versuch wäre ich sicher ins Delirium gefallen. 

Aber wieder zum Thema, als sie wieder oben war, meinte Sie nur: " Hier sind keine Wasserleichen"!!! 
Darauf habe ich nichts mehr gesagt und sie ist wieder in die Kneipe.

Eins habe ich gelernt, nie wieder gehe ich am Wochenende an dieser Stelle angeln. 


Gruß
  Michael


----------



## diemai (27. April 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Bountyhunter schrieb:


> Letzten Donnerstag am Rhein, es war ca. 22 Uhr und ich sitze bequem in meinem Stuhl und höre schon die ersten Schnapsleichen aus den Kneipen fallen.
> Auf einmal eine Stimme von hinten: "Sind hier überhaupt Fische drin?"
> Ich drehe mich um, eine Frau ca. 45 Jahre alt, hacke dicht, steht ca. 1m hinter mir. Wäre der Wind nicht vom Wasser gekommen hätte ich sie sicher schon 100m vorher gerochen.
> Meine Antwort auf diese Frage: "Nein, hier sind keine Fische drin, ich bin hier nur so aus Spaß!"
> ...


 
    Voll Geil !

                                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Fun Fisher (27. April 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> @Fun Fisher, die Gewässer und Ihre Ufer gehören nicht nur uns Angler...
> Leben und leben lassen, es sind doch nur Kinder, welche auch Ihren Spass (grad am Birthday) haben wollen
> 
> Gruß Toxe




Na klar, habe ich denen ja auch gegönnt aber wenn die nunmal so laut schreien, dass man sein eigenes Wort kaum noch versteht...
Aber was mich am meisten aufgeregt hat, dass die Eltern, als sie wieder abgehauen sind, sich zu schön waren ihren Müll wieder mitzunehmen. Da lagen noch einige Papierfetzten, Luftschlangen und Konfetti herum. Sowas muss nicht sein oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## ToxicToolz (27. April 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> Da lagen noch einige Papierfetzten, Luftschlangen und Konfetti herum. Sowas muss nicht sein oder sehe ich das falsch?




Da hast Du 100% Recht, keine Frage. 

Da wäre ich pers. gleich hinterher.

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Fun Fisher (27. April 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Da hast Du 100% Recht, keine Frage.
> 
> Da wäre ich pers. gleich hinterher.
> 
> Gruß Toxe




Ging leider nicht, habe leider nicht mitbekommen als sie gefahren sind weil ich mir in der Zwischenzeit schon einen neuen Angelplatz (ruhiger) gesucht hatte.
Hätte ich das mitbekommen, hätte ich sie selbstverständlich darauf angesprochen.
Wenn jetzt jemand unwissendes den Dreck sieht heißt es doch eh wieder "Ah die Jugend von heute, überall Party machen und dann den Müll liegen lassen. Sofort haben wir früher nicht gemacht"#q#d.

In dem Sinne
Fun Fisher


----------



## Didge (28. April 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

@ diemai...naja das kann ich etz auch nicht bringen waren ja noch kinder


----------



## Freund96 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

OK, jetz erzähl ich euch mal ne Story an einem Rad- und Spazierweg an der Donau vom 16.07.2010:

Wir sind gerade an der Donau angekommen und packten unser Zeug aus da kamm so ein Radfahrer und hat gefragt ob er etwas zu Trinken von uns haben kann. Wir wollten ja nicht unhöflich sein und haben ihn ne Flasche Wasser mitgegeben.
Als er wieder gefahren war hatte mein Onkel einen Aal im Drill, denn wir auch landen konnten.
 Nach ca. 2 Stunden kam dann so ein altes Ehepaar und wollte wissen ob wir etwas gefangen hatten. Wir zeigten ihnen dann den Aal und dann sagte die Frau: "Das ist ja ne Ringelnatter das kenn ich genau an der Farbe"
Darauf ihr Mann: "Das ist doch keine Ringelnatter, das ist ein Aal.", darauf die Frau, "du must mich ja immer als dumm dastellen, oder kanst du nicht anders." Dann sagte mein Onkel ob sie nicht besser woanders hingehen könnten. Dann sind wieder abgehauen (dachten wir). Nach ner halben Stunde kam der Mann nochmal mit seinen Angelsachen setzte sich auf meinen Stuhl und hat ausgeworfen.
Ich hab mir dann ein Polster auf nen Stein gelegt und bin dann da drauf gessesen. Der Mann erzählte uns Geschichten 
über seine Jugend und den Weltkrieg(Langweilig). Als es später wurde hatte ich auch einen Fisch im Drill, ein Wels. Der alte Mann sagte dann er würde mir 50€ dafür geben.
Dann sagte ich aus Spaß: "Da must du schon in den 3-stelligen Bereich", der alte man ok 100€ aber nicht mehr.
Tja und jetz hab ich wieder ne neue Angel:q:q:q
Wels war übrigends 170cm.


----------



## hulkhomer (29. April 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Du weißt aber schon, dass du keine Fische verkaufen darfst?! Wenn dich da einer anschwärzt, bist du ziemlich im A....


----------



## angelpfeife (29. April 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



hulkhomer schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass du keine Fische verkaufen darfst?! Wenn dich da einer anschwärzt, bist du ziemlich im A....


 In dem Fall wird da wohl keiner was dagegen sagen, da der käufer ja selber direkt daneben geangelt hat und er ja noch ziemlich jung ist. Die Regel gilt wohl eher für den Professionellen Verkauf auf Märkten und an Restaurants


----------



## hulkhomer (29. April 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher... Wenn ihn einer anzeigt, dann is er dran. Wer sagt den, dass der "Käufer" nicht der Aufseher ist und ihn reinlegen will? War wohl nicht so, aber angenommen. 

Das wäre mir auf jeden Fall zu gefährlich, wenn dann würde ich ihn verschenken.


----------



## Bassey (29. April 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Naja, am Ende war´s nur ein alter Mann der allen von dem Hammerharten Drill erzählen will und wie schwer es war dieses Monster alleine zu landen ^^

Glück gehabt, aber ich würd´s nicht tun...


----------



## hulkhomer (29. April 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Bassey schrieb:


> Naja, am Ende war´s nur ein alter Mann der allen von dem Hammerharten Drill erzählen will und wie schwer es war dieses Monster alleine zu landen ^^
> 
> Glück gehabt, aber ich würd´s nicht tun...



Verdammt, erwischt! 

Ich wollte ihm doch nur Angst machen, damit er den nächsten Wels mit 2 Metern nicht an meinen Nachbarn verkauft und ich wieder 2. Sieger bin.


----------



## TheFisherking (29. April 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Mir ist letztens was passiert, das zieht jedem gestandenen Rettungsschwimmer die Schuhe aus.

Ich abends unter der Woche so gegen halb sechs vor der Playstation gehockt und überlegt, was ich mir noch für Angelklamotten im Netz bestellen könnte.
Dann plötzlich dieser tierische Drang zum Wasser - ihr kennt das ja ;-)
Ich also nicht lange überlegt und meine sieben Sachen in den Wagen und ab zur Rheinbrücke nach Krefeld. 
Dort angekommen war Niedrigwasser, also ab zur nächsten Brücke, die im Hafen von Krefeld ist. 

Über die historische Drehbrücke von Krefeld führt eine einspurige Straße mit Gegenverkehr - also langsam bis zur Brücke vorgefahren geguckt, ob wer kommt und ab rüber. 

*Flaaatsch* 

Knallt mir von oben eine tote Taube drauf - mitten aufs Dach vom schönen Golf. Hatte ihn gerade noch beim Herrn Wasch in der Straße gehabt....

Taube tot, Dach mit Delle :-(

Ich: naja, das fängt ja gut an heute...

Ok, Auto abgestellt, Taube entsorgt ( wozu gibts denn Hechte) und Sachen gepackt, Treppe runter zum Wasser und an den Steg der Brücke. 

Eine Rute auf Grund, eine auf Pose - wie immer. 

Keine 10 Minuten später kommt eine Gruppe (vom Lärm her hätte es auch eine Kompanie sein können) pubertierender Jugendlicher über die Brücke, in extremstem Ossideutsch vertieft. Ich durch meine Ostberliner Freundin in diesem Dialekt geübt werfe ein freundliches *Tach-chen* nach oben. 
- gaaanz böser Fehler -
Denn jetzt merken die Leude, dass unten ja wer steht und am angeln ist und da ja ne Leiter direkt von der Fahrbahn der Brücke auf nen Mittelsteg runtergeht und von dort aus eine weitere direkt 10 Meter abwärts.

Einer der Jungs am gröhlen " wie goil is dos denn, do schbring isch mo rundo"
Ich so: " würd ich nich tun, is dreckig und tief und Steine sind auch drin"
Er :" s mio egol, is böschdimmt voll kuuuhl"
Ich:" ok, dann musstes wohl machen" ( hatte ihn erst nicht ernst genommen, aber nicht mit seiner fatalen Entschlossenheit gerechnet). 

Naja, langer Rede kurzer Sinn: er diskutiert mit seinen Kumpels und Kumpelinen, ob er es tun soll oder nicht. 

Ich schon wieder mit nem Hänger im Kiesbett am kämpfen, auf einmal ein *uääääh* und dann *plaaatsch* zu hören. 
Is der Typ doch glatt bäuchlings von der 10 Meter Brücke in den Rheinkanal gesprungen, in bester 007-Manier. 

Naja, Mut hat er ja, der Kleine. . . 

Ich hätte mich das mit 13-14 jedenfalls nicht getraut, abgesehen davon, dass es ja verboten und gefährlich ist und überhaupt ;-)

Am Ende sind dann alle runter und "Mann mit Angel" (=ICH) durfte sie dann alle aus dem Wasser rausziehen. 

Jedenfalls habe ich bis auf zwei kleine Grundeln nur drei Heranwachsende Lausbuben aus dem Wasser gezogen. - Und das mir, dem eingeschworenen Junggesellen und Kinderhasser 

Das nächste Mal fahre ich wieder an ne andre Stelle, wo es ruhiger ist. 

Bin jedenfalls froh, dass keiner abgesoffen oder sonst was ist, hätte ja böse ausgehen können. Und ich als maximal Seepferdchen-begabter Schwimmer hätte wohl nicht viel machen können. Gehört hätten se auf mich jedenfalls nicht. 

Also ich will definitiv niemals Kinder haben, soviel steht seit Donnerstag fest und Tauben, Tauben fütter ich auch keine mehr!!!


----------



## diemai (29. April 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

@ TheFisherking

Warum machst du dir Gedanken , ob die dabei versaufen oder nicht , ...........du hattest sie doch gewarnt , oder ?

................natürliche Auslese , das uralte Gesetz der Natur , ...........würd' ich 'mal sagen !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



TheFisherking schrieb:


> Mir ist letztens was passiert, das zieht jedem gestandenen Rettungsschwimmer die Schuhe aus.
> 
> Ich abends unter der Woche so gegen halb sechs vor der Playstation gehockt und überlegt, was ich mir noch für Angelklamotten im Netz bestellen könnte.
> Dann plötzlich dieser tierische Drang zum Wasser - ihr kennt das ja ;-)
> ...




Hab deine Geschichte grade mit meinem Sohn( 10 ) und Meiner Frau gelesen wir haben uns schlapp gelacht:q:q:q:q:q

Lass Dir die Story sichern sonst erzählt sie bald Atze Schröder auf seiner nächten Tour!!!!!

Grüße aus Castrop Marcus#h


----------



## angelpfeife (29. April 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Geile Story, und vor allem verdammt gut geschrieben#6


----------



## Anglas (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Bei uns am See kommen nur alle 10minuten Walking-Omas vorbei die Freundlich winken und lächeln. Macht immer gute Laune


----------



## TheFisherking (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Danke Jungs. Schön, wenn es Euch etwas den Tag erheitert hat ;-)


----------



## Andal (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



> und Tauben, Tauben fütter ich auch keine mehr!!!



Da muss ich doch sogleich an ein wunderschönes Liedchen der EAV denken, das von den weißen Tauben auf dem Balkon...:

"...drei weiße Tauben und ein Gewehr, drei weiße Tauben, die shaizzen nie mehr!"


----------



## TheFisherking (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

lol, das muss ich mir besorgen.


----------



## LeineAngler93 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Vor Kurzem bei Bachforellenangeln:

Kleiner Bach außerhalb eines Dorfes, ein bekloppter Angler (->Ich) liegt fast auf dem Bauch und pirscht sich ans Wasser ran, um mit der Fliege eine Forelle zu fangen.

Und dann ging's los: 
3 kleine Kinder erscheinen.
Kind 1: "GUCK MAL, DA ANGELT EINER!"
Kind 2: "WAAAS MACHT DER DA?"
Kind 3: "DER ANGELT!"
Kind 2: "WO?!? ICH SEHE DEN GARNICHT!!"
...

So ging es dann noch ein bisschen weiter, ich habe kurz danach eingepackt, bei der Lautstärke sind bestimmt alle Forellen des gesamten Baches bis in die Nordsee geflüchtet...

Aber ich meine, es sind Kinder. Die können ja nicht wissen, dass manche Fische sehr scheu sind... 
Geärgert hat's mich in dem Moment aber schon ein bisschen|rolleyes


----------



## omnimc (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



LeineAngler93 schrieb:


> Vor Kurzem bei Bachforellenangeln:
> 
> Kleiner Bach außerhalb eines Dorfes, ein bekloppter Angler (->Ich) liegt fast auf dem Bauch und pirscht sich ans Wasser ran, um mit der Fliege eine Forelle zu fangen.
> 
> ...


 

dann war es zumindest nicht mein sohn der ist 6 und weiß genau wie es ist mit der lautstärke.
aber montags im kindergarten macht der nen proll, weil er mehr forellen fängt als ich und jedes kind mich fragt ob das stimmt.


----------



## Nick vom Neckar (4. Mai 2011)

*was lustiges...*

Wer mal wieder richtig lachen möchte sollte sich den 
Klassiker von Bill Dancer  Angel Pannen mal anschauen.. echt ulkig.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-Tci4f4VF4

Viel Spass#h


----------



## Angler 212 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Am besten sind immer noch die Rentner.
Ich steh vorm Baggersee und fische mit nen roten Twister auf Barsch. Dann kommt so ein älterer Rentner vorbei und sieht mir ein paar Minuten zu.
Rentner:Warum wirst du dein Wurm die ganze zeit rein und ziehst ihn dann wieder rein, da kann doch dann kein Fisch dran beisen.
Ich: Das ist ein Twister, ein Art Gummiwurm der ein Fisch nachamt.
Rentner: Ohh, und was fängst du damit.
Ich: Barsch
Rentner:Ja ja der gute alte Barsch. Ich musste mal einen Schuppen, das war eine arbeit...
Ich:Warum haben Sie ihn nicht einfach filitiert?
Rentner: Da gabs sowas noch nicht.
Ich:xD


----------



## Lukas1603 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

ok .... |kopfkrat 

aber ich hab letztens auch was ganz lustiges erlebt....

ich steh auf ner brücke an einem kleinen fluss in der nähe eines wohngebietes mit meiner rute auf der jagd nach köfis.
in diesem fall hatte ich 4 relativ große rotaugen.... und plötzlich steht eine asiatin hinter mir mit ihren 2 kinder und fragt mich ob sie die fische für 15€ abkaufen könnte (höchstens 350-400 gramm !!!) .
Natürlich habe ich die fische verkauft und als die frau weg war habe ich mir nur gedacht was die damit vor hat  

(Nur zum vergleich: ein kilo zander kostet ca. 30 €)


----------



## maflomi01 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

hab auch was nettes erlebt in dahme (september) seebrücke kommt kleiner junge mit oma opa mama und papa der jung fragt mirn loch in bauch da past ein medizinball rein aber ich hab sie alle beantwortet|uhoh: die wollten gerade gehen da biss also rute in die hand da fragt der jung ob er den fisch angeln darf also nich lang überlegt hab ihn auf die bank steigen lassen (die steht direkt an der brüstung ) ich hab die rute gehalten sie ist ja doch sehr schwer für so ein kleinen jungen er hat gekurbelt wie ein grosser als der fisch dann auf den planken lag es war ein butt um die 30cm war er fertig mit der welt aber stolz wie oskar und die oma und opa erst es gab dann natürlich ein noch sehr viel längeres gespräch mit allen ausser dem klienen der war auf der bank eingeschlafen und schlief den schlaf der gerechten im gespräch war dann rausgekommen das sie auf einem campingplatz ein paar orte weiter ferien machen ( der jung war noch zu klein für die schule ) da ich mittlerweile etwa 20 butts dieser grösse hatte bot ich den eltern an ob der jung nich seinen fang selbst essen wolle da der jung von geklapper und gesapel aufgewacht war kammen sie ja nicht mehr drummrum also durfte ich sie bei dennen schlachten und auch noch braten omi hat sich um kartoffeln und souce gekümmert und der jung saß sabernd am tisch beim ersten essversuch hab ich dennen dann erstmal gezeigt wie man fisch richtig auspackt als das essen beendet war hatte ich neue freundschaften und die hatten das problem in nrw frischen seefisch zubekommen nach deren aussage gibts dort nur stinkefisch#w zitat der oma beim braten : |bigeyes hier stinkts ja garnicht nach fisch eher riecht es nach meer .
im kurzen von 12:00-17:00 geangelt und dann bis inne nacht gefuttert und geschnackt und vieles erklärt , heute der jung hat seinen schein in nrw gemacht ebenso der pappi und opi und wenn sie wieder hier oben sind melden sie sich und wir gehen fischen nicht immer meer auchmal forellenteich oder kutter oder mietboot in entsprechender grösse .


----------



## omnimc (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

na dann ist es ja nicht nervend gewesen. aber schön das du neue leute zum essen laden konntest.


----------



## angelpfeife (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



maflomi01 schrieb:


> hab auch was nettes erlebt in dahme (september) seebrücke kommt kleiner junge mit oma opa mama und papa der jung fragt mirn loch in bauch da past ein medizinball rein aber ich hab sie alle beantwortet|uhoh: die wollten gerade gehen da biss also rute in die hand da fragt der jung ob er den fisch angeln darf also nich lang überlegt hab ihn auf die bank steigen lassen (die steht direkt an der brüstung ) ich hab die rute gehalten sie ist ja doch sehr schwer für so ein kleinen jungen er hat gekurbelt wie ein grosser als der fisch dann auf den planken lag es war ein butt um die 30cm war er fertig mit der welt aber stolz wie oskar und die oma und opa erst es gab dann natürlich ein noch sehr viel längeres gespräch mit allen ausser dem klienen der war auf der bank eingeschlafen und schlief den schlaf der gerechten im gespräch war dann rausgekommen das sie auf einem campingplatz ein paar orte weiter ferien machen ( der jung war noch zu klein für die schule ) da ich mittlerweile etwa 20 butts dieser grösse hatte bot ich den eltern an ob der jung nich seinen fang selbst essen wolle da der jung von geklapper und gesapel aufgewacht war kammen sie ja nicht mehr drummrum also durfte ich sie bei dennen schlachten und auch noch braten omi hat sich um kartoffeln und souce gekümmert und der jung saß sabernd am tisch beim ersten essversuch hab ich dennen dann erstmal gezeigt wie man fisch richtig auspackt als das essen beendet war hatte ich neue freundschaften und die hatten das problem in nrw frischen seefisch zubekommen nach deren aussage gibts dort nur stinkefisch#w zitat der oma beim braten : |bigeyes hier stinkts ja garnicht nach fisch eher riecht es nach meer .
> im kurzen von 12:00-17:00 geangelt und dann bis inne nacht gefuttert und geschnackt und vieles erklärt , heute der jung hat seinen schein in nrw gemacht ebenso der pappi und opi und wenn sie wieder hier oben sind melden sie sich und wir gehen fischen nicht immer meer auchmal forellenteich oder kutter oder mietboot in entsprechender grösse .


Schöner Geschichte, nur liest sie sich richtig mies. Ein paar Satzzeichen wären hier sicher nicht verkehrt:m


----------



## wusel345 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

maflomi01,
sehr schöne Geschichte. Konnte sie lesen und verstanden hab ich sie auch. Dein Verhalten dem kleinen Jungen und seinem Anhang gegenüber hat ein dickes Lob verdient. 

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## TheFisherking (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben!
Vorbildliches Verhalten!!!!
So muss man mit Leuten umgehen, dann klappt's auch mit neuen Freundschaften. 
Zum Thema Fisch in NRW: 
hier stinkt der Fisch wirklich etwas....
Aber nicht der, den ich fange ;-)


----------



## Schwarzachangler (4. März 2012)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Um den Thread zu reanimieren: Gestern kamen beim Forellen angeln an der Schwarzach Hundebesitzer vorbei, die meinten ihre Hunde an meiner Angelstelle ins Wasser zu lassen#q, jedoch waren die Hunde klüger als ihre Herrchen#q/Frauchen, ihnen war nämlich das Wasser zu kalt.|supergri|supergri


----------



## Rapfenjäger (4. März 2012)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Einmal stand beim Fischen eine nette ältere Dame neben mir.
Beim Gespräch meinte sie, sie wäre Lehrerin.
Es war ein nettes Plaudern, bis sie immer aggressiver werdend
fragte: "Sagen sie mal, warum angeln Sie eigentlich?"
Irgendetwas hat mich dann auch aufgeregt, dass ich meinte:
"Was soll ich machen, für den Jagdschein war ich zu blöd !
Sie hat sich nach einem Moment entschuldigt und war dann weg.
Petri..., R.-J.


----------



## diemai (4. März 2012)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Schwarzachangler schrieb:


> Um den Thread zu reanimieren: Gestern kamen beim Forellen angeln an der Schwarzach Hundebesitzer vorbei, die meinten ihre Hunde an meiner Angelstelle ins Wasser zu lassen#q, jedoch waren die Hunde klüger als ihre Herrchen#q/Frauchen, ihnen war nämlich das Wasser zu kalt.|supergri|supergri


 

Mir wollte so'n Viech letzten November an der Hamburger Dove-Elbe in meinen am Boden abgelegten Kescher kacken , ......hab' den Kläffer im letzten Moment noch wegescheucht , bevor die Wurst fiel , .......dafür mußte ich mich dann auch noch von der Halterin beschimpfen lassen von wegen ich sollte doch woanders angeln gehen und so|bigeyes .

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## canaryw (4. März 2012)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

da hättest ja gleich einen ganzen haufen gekeschert!!!#r


----------



## diemai (4. März 2012)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



canaryw schrieb:


> da hättest ja gleich einen ganzen haufen gekeschert!!!#r


 

..............nee , lieber nich' , .......Hundekacke liegt da schon genug 'rum !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Schwarzachangler (4. März 2012)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Es gibt in der Regel zwei Fälle von unerwünschten Situationen mit Hunden: 1. Besitzer und Hund sind #q, 2. nur Besitzer ist #q. Gibt natürlich auch gute Zweierteams.


----------



## bassproshops (4. März 2012)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hey

Mit Passanten hatte ich auch schon oft zu tun!

Intereassant, beim Streetfishing in Hamburg kam kein Einziger und hat Fragen gestellt, hier an meinen Gewässern ist das die Regel...

Grundsätzlich sehe ich das nicht so eng, evtl. weil ich erst 15 bin kommen oft Familien mit Kindern, naja so war ich auch und deswegen beantworte ich immer brav alle Fragen !
Etwas nervig, ich angel (fast) nur mit unsködern und modernem Tackle, ist, dass sich so Klischee's, vom langeweiligen Angeln mit Würmern und stundenlangem Warten tapfer halten.
Da wundert man sich, dass ich in mein Alltagsklamotten am Wasser stehe und meine Rute schön bunt ist.
Klassier, natürlich den Leuten Kunsköder, deren Sinn und Fängigkeit zu erläutern, "Ein Fisch beisst auf ein buntes Plasitding mit 2 Haken?"

Natürlich gibts auch weniger schöne Zwischenfälle, mit Hunden habe ich generell oft Problem, ich weiß ja, die wollen nur spielen trotzdem bin ich da ängstlich und erschrecke...
Wenn auf einmal 2 Riesenhunde vom 1.Schriftführer des Vereins laut bellend neben mir stehen und ich innnerhalb einiger Sekunden im Fluss stehe, ich glaub er fühlte sich dannach ein wenig schuldig!

oder...

Man unterhält sich mit einer Frau samt 2 kleiner Kinder und hört auf einmal ein Platschen im Hintergrund, dass ist wenn das 3. kleine Kind gerade den Kescher ins Wasser geschmissen hat "passiert" ..

Gruß Robin


----------



## Reiti no.1 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich mag es eigentlich wenn mich Passanten ansprechen das ist recht lustig, vor allem wenn die keine Ahnung von Fischen und Angeln haben. 
Meist mache ich das so, dass ich ihnen immer recht gebe oder immer interessiert frage echt jetzt ?

Beispiele habe ich auch noch in Erinnerung:

Passant: Und schon was gefangen ?
Ich: nein, noch nichts
Passant: ja hier fängt man nichts mehr 
Ich: ja stimmt
Passant: hier angelt auch keiner mehr 
Ich: ja stimmt
Passant: ok, schönen Tag noch


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (4. März 2012)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Sind ja ein paar gute bei

Das Einzigste etwas interessante was ich hatte war, dass ein Passant fragte ob das ein Grill sei...meine Sitzkiepe


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (4. März 2012)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Große Hunde die einem direkt in die Augen schauen wenn man auf dem Angelstuhl sitzt und anderen üblichen Wahnsinn habe ich natürlich auch erlebt.

Aber der Hammer war so ein Freak, der seinen riesen Hund an unserem Teich, welcher in einem Naturschutzgebiet liegt, frei laufen ließ. Als er mich am anderen Ufer erblickte gröllte er über den See:
"Alle Angler sind Mörder"


----------



## Colophonius (4. März 2012)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Sind wirklich wieder ein paar neue, schöne Geschichten dabei.
Was ich aber partout nicht verstehe:
Leute, die bei fragenden Kindern die Krise bekommen. Ich erkläre kleinen Kindern gerne alles in Detail und verpasse damit vielleicht auch mal einen Fisch. 
Ich sehe mich da noch selbst als kleinen Jungen, der voller Freude zu jedem Angler lief und ihm Löcher in den Bauch fragte - die Kinder von heute sind die Jugend von morgen!


----------



## Schneidi (4. März 2012)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

also ich hatte auch schon einige lustige erlebnisse mit passanten. da ich an einem Badesee angle ist es auch nicht selten, dass man angesprochen wird. 
Einmal kam eine Frau und sagte was ich für ne schöne forelle gefangen habe. 
es war aber ein Rotauge.
sie bestand jedoch voll darauf dass es eine forelle war. 
ich wiederholte mich und sagte ihr, dass es keine forelle, sonder ein roteauge war. 
kopfschüttelnd stand sie ruhig da und gaffte noch etwas.
Dann kam der gewässerwart des vereins und lobte mich über mein ROTAUGE. 
der Blick der Frau, als sie dies hörte war einfach unbezahlbar:vik:


----------



## Channa_bavaricus (5. März 2012)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hi, etwas Off Topic meinerseits:

echt lustige und Haarsträubende Geschichten dabei !
Beim angeln bin ich bisher davon verschont geblieben, aber im Job kommt es doch öfters vor angequatscht zu werden.
Ich bin Vermessungsingenieur, die orangen Klamotten ziehen fragende Passanten magisch an.
Die netteste begegnug war mit einem netten Mädel das mich bei der Arebit auf einem Bahnsteig beobachtete, die Junge Dame kam dann auf moch zu und meinte, "Vermessen, das mach ich am liebsten". Beim anschließenden gespräch erklärte sie mir von der Anwendung der Vermessungskunst in Ihrem Studienbereich der Archäologie.

Die hammerstory lieferte aber ein kollege (Urschwabe) der in berlin von einem Punk mit grünem Iro angeschnorrt wurde "haste ma ne Maaaark" konterte er mit einem "kansch an honderter wechsla ?"

Lg Anderl 

Die


----------



## Siever (5. März 2012)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Channa_bavaricus schrieb:


> Die netteste begegnug war mit einem netten Mädel das mich bei der Arebit auf einem Bahnsteig beobachtete, die Junge Dame kam dann auf moch zu und meinte, "Vermessen, das mach ich am liebsten".



Hört sich nach einen Anfangsdialog eines ganz bestimmten Film-Genres an... .


----------



## kerasounta (5. März 2012)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Aha !

ihr habt noch nicht wirklich aufdringliche Passanten gehabt..

in greece haste manchcmal Angler die vorbeikommen und auh gerne mal deine angel werfen wollen

oder wenne 2 Bisse gleichzeitig an 2 Ruten hast...gehe  sie an die rute und holen den Fisch herraus :q

Manchmal ist es ja lustig wenn alte Hasen ausm Nähkästchen erzählen aber wenne mitnem Kumpel oder mit ner Schnalle am angeln bist nervt es tierisch wenn dich der Passant versucht zu belehren und er dabei in den Ausschnitt deiner hübschen Perle reinschaut..

habe einen Passanten auch schon mal beschimpft und zum Teufel gejagt..weil er die ganze Zeit genervt hat und in meinen eimer gegriffen hatte+ noch Sprüche in Rihtung meine Perle..

da hätt es fast geklatscht aber keinen Beifall |supergri|bigeyes


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (5. März 2012)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich "freue" mich jetzt schon auf die Tretbootfahrer und Segelfans die bei uns am See stets besonders dicht am Ufer entlang fahren, um ja nicht zu verpassen wie wir angeln.

Besonders begeistert sind wir von den Typen, die absichtlich über die Posen fahren und noch dreist herüberbrüllen, dass sie die vorschriftlichen 5 Meter Abstand zum Ufer ja einhalten, wir ihnen also gar nichts könnten.

Das Problem war im letzten Jahr so massiv, dass unser Fazit lautete: Also nur noch auf Grund oder Spinnfischen...


----------



## wingi (5. März 2012)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Moin,

also Grundsätzlich bleibe ich freundlich und gebe gerne Auskunft.

Ein Klassiker zum "schnellen Gepräch beenden" ist bei mir:

Passant: Was fängt man denn hier? ;+

Ich: Wenns gut läuft, Fische!!! |gr:


----------



## Channa_bavaricus (5. März 2012)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hi,



Siever schrieb:


> Hört sich nach einen Anfangsdialog eines ganz bestimmten Film-Genres an... .


 
wußte gar nicht das die Vermesserei ein Eigenes Filmgenre abgibt.#6

aber Du hast Recht, warscheinlich bin ich berufsbedingt für solche Sprüche schon etwas abgestumpft, schließlich haben diue Vermesser immer ne lange Latte dabei, so wie die Angler Ihre Rute :vik:

Lg Anderl


----------



## TimmyWalker (5. März 2012)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Hab auch schon einige lustige begegnungen mit Passanten, Hunden und auch Angelfeinden gehabt da unser Hechtgewässer von ziemlich vielen Spaziergängern heimgesucht wird (teilweise Kolonnen von 20 und mehr). 

Einmal hielten zwei ältere Ehepaar bei uns an während wir am Spinnen waren. Ich zog meinen recht großen Wobbler aus dem wasser da meinte die eine Dame: Ach kiens der hat ja schon ne Fisch dran. Da musste ich schon ein wenig schmunzeln und hab wieder ausgeworfen da höre ich hinter mir: Ooooch nee jetz wirft der den armen Fisch wieder rein


----------



## Roy Digerhund (6. März 2012)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ich "freue" mich jetzt schon auf die Tretbootfahrer und Segelfans die bei uns am See stets besonders dicht am Ufer entlang fahren, um ja nicht zu verpassen wie wir angeln.
> 
> Besonders begeistert sind wir von den Typen, die absichtlich über die Posen fahren und noch dreist herüberbrüllen, dass sie die vorschriftlichen 5 Meter Abstand zum Ufer ja einhalten, wir ihnen also gar nichts könnten.
> 
> Das Problem war im letzten Jahr so massiv, dass unser Fazit lautete: Also nur noch auf Grund oder Spinnfischen...



Die Lösung des Problems ist ein schöner dicker Futterballen mit ordentlich Maden direkt aufs Deck geknallt...#h


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich habe fast auschließlich positive Erfahrungen mit Passanten gemacht.

Obwohl ich "Streetfisher"#q war, bevor das überhaupt erfunden wurde...

Egal ob Spinn, Feeder- oder Matchangeln, die meisten Zuschauer waren neugierig und haben sich für die Technik interessiert.
Auch beim simplen Aalangeln mit Knicklicht und Glöckchen kamen hauptsächlich interessierte Fragen.

Ich muße sogar öfters,ganz spontan, irgendwelchen Mädels Einführungen in die Angelei machen...:q
Allerdings hat sich manchmal herausgestellt, daß das Interesse für´s Fischen eigentlich bloß ein Vorwand war...:vik:
Negative Sprüche waren die absolute Ausnahme!

Jetzt angel ich in ländlicherer Atmosphäre.
Da sind die Fragen meist konkreter, weil viele selbst in der Kindheit schon mal (schwarz)geangelt haben...

Und da ist die ältere Dame, die auf ihrer Hundrunde immer vorbeischaut und sich wahnsinnig freut, wenn sie mich sieht.
:mDa sie sehr gesprächig ist, weiß ich, wenn sie wieder gegeangen ist, die Ruhe erst so richtig zu schätzen...

Aber sie ist wahnsinnig nett und wollte nie glauben, daß in dem See so richtig goße Fische drin sind, "Weil die Angler ja doch nur alle flunkern..." 
Seit "ihrem" ersten Meterhecht bin ich für sie ein Held...|supergri

Sicher nervt das manchmal ein bisschen.
Aber es tut nicht weh, ab zu mal ein bisschen Smaltalk zu halten und verbessert unser Bild in der Öffentlichkeit.

Ich glaub, wer, als erstes, freundlich grüßt, anstatt die Leute prophylatisch anzugranteln, wird meistens auch ein positives Feedback erhalten.
Und die paar Idioten können mich dann mal.
Die nehm ich meistens gar nicht wahr...

Das ärgert sie am meisten!:vik:

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## bobbl (6. März 2012)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Sicher nervt das manchmal ein bisschen.
> Aber es tut nicht weh, ab zu mal ein bisschen Smaltalk zu halten und verbessert unser Bild in der Öffentlichkeit.
> 
> Ich glaub, wer, als erstes, freundlich grüßt, anstatt die Leute prophylatisch anzugranteln, wird meistens auch ein positives Feedback erhalten.
> ...



Genau so ist es! Gute Einstellung & |good:


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (6. März 2012)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Die Lösung des Problems ist ein schöner dicker Futterballen mit ordentlich Maden direkt aufs Deck geknallt...#h



Glaube mir, wir haben schon alle Gewaltphantasien im Kopf durchgespielt, aber letztendlich ist es ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen und der Bootsverleiher wird sich bedanken, wenn er die Boote voller Futter wieder bekommt und auf die "bösen Angler" verwiesen wird. #d


----------



## diemai (6. März 2012)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Glaube mir, wir haben schon alle Gewaltphantasien im Kopf durchgespielt, aber letztendlich ist es ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen und der Bootsverleiher wird sich bedanken, wenn er die Boote voller Futter wieder bekommt und auf die "bösen Angler" verwiesen wird. #d


 
Vor ungefähr 20 Jahren gab's bei uns in'ner Gegend an einigen miteinander verbundenen Kiessen(mit Campingbetrieb , kein Vereinsgewässer ,..... es wurden von der Eigentumsgesellschaft Angelkarten verkauft) auch so einen PS-Freak , der sich immer einen Mordsspaß daraus gemacht hat , mit seinem Motorboot durch die Montagen der Angler dort zu fahren oder auch am Ufer einen mörderischen Wellenschlag zu verursachen , so das einem die Angelkisten am Ufer umgerissen wurden .

Ich habe früher viel an den Seen geangelt , .....eines Tages habe ich dann dort mal gehört , das er sich den Außenborder seines Schmuckstückes abgerissen hatte|bigeyes , .......es machte die Runde , das irgend jemand den Propellerschaft des Motors klammheimlich nächtens und schwimmenderweise mit einem feinen Stahlseil an einen dicken Uferbaum neben seinem Liegeplatz festgebunden hatte , ........echt dumm gelaufen , würd' ich 'mal sagen:q:q:q !

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hechtangler1998 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Funny xD!!


----------



## Benno86 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich hatte letztes Jahr an einem Weiher in der Nähe ein recht interessantes Erlebnis mit einem sehr interessanten Pärchen.
Er geschätzt mitte 50 so um die 1.65m, schlank, Sie anfang 20 ein gutes Stück größer als er und das nicht nur in der Höhe, aber haben sich wenigstens freundlich danben gestellt und nicht viel Krach verursacht.
Naja die Fragen waren aber super da sie garkeine Ahnung hatte.
Ein Blick auf die Maden: "Was ist das?" 
Antwort:"Das sind Maden"
Ihre Frage:" Was sind MAden?"
naja freundlich geantwortet.
Allerdings wurde es schwer mir das lachen zu verkneifen als die ernsthafte Frage kam, ob es denn hier Zitteraale gäbe ^^
ABer wie gesagt solang die Leute freundlich bleiben und keinen Krach machen bin Ich gern bereit auch blöde Fragen zu beantworten


----------



## Franky (10. April 2012)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Benno86 schrieb:


> Allerdings wurde es schwer mir das lachen zu verkneifen als die ernsthafte Frage kam, ob es denn hier Zitteraale gäbe ^^
> ABer wie gesagt solang die Leute freundlich bleiben und keinen Krach machen bin Ich gern bereit auch blöde Fragen zu beantworten



Für diesen Fall habe ich immer ein Glühbirnschn im Kasten, dass man dann einfach mal ins Wasser hält. Wenns nicht leuchtet, sind gerade keine da... :q


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (10. April 2012)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



> Vor ungefähr 20 Jahren gab's bei uns in'ner Gegend an einigen  miteinander verbundenen Kiessen(mit Campingbetrieb , kein  Vereinsgewässer ,..... es wurden von der Eigentumsgesellschaft  Angelkarten verkauft) auch so einen PS-Freak , der sich immer einen  Mordsspaß daraus gemacht hat , mit seinem Motorboot durch die Montagen  der Angler dort zu fahren oder auch am Ufer einen mörderischen  Wellenschlag zu verursachen , so das einem die Angelkisten am Ufer  umgerissen wurden .
> 
> Ich habe früher viel an den Seen geangelt , .....eines Tages habe ich  dann dort mal gehört , das er sich den Außenborder seines Schmuckstückes  abgerissen hatte|bigeyes  , .......es machte die Runde , das irgend jemand den Propellerschaft  des Motors klammheimlich nächtens und schwimmenderweise mit einem feinen  Stahlseil an einen dicken Uferbaum neben seinem Liegeplatz festgebunden  hatte , ........echt dumm gelaufen , würd' ich 'mal sagen:q:q:q !


Hehe, netter Gedanke... 
Wir hatten mal das gleiche Problem...
gelöst wurde es dann mit einem dünnen, aber stabilen Nylonseil, mittels Futterboje ca. 10 cm unter der Oberfläche verlegt...
Ich wußte gar nicht, wie lange man an 25m Seil an der Schraubenachse pulen kann...


----------



## strignatz (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Also ich habe viel Kontakt zu Passanten, lässt sich in der hafencity Hamburg oder um die Alster auch nicht vermeiden. 
Ich versuche wirklich immer entspannt und freundlich zu antworten. 

Aber vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich ein Erlebnis, da wären mir fast alle Sicherungen durchgebrannt.
Kommt da ein Typ, stellt sich neben mich und macht Fotos von mir. 
Ich frage ihn ob das sein ernst ist und dass er die Fotos doch bitte löschen soll, er kann vorher fragen und dann sehen wir weiter. Aber nicht so. 
Dann hat er sich drüber aufgeregt, er hat nicht mich sondern das Schiff fotografiert. (an dem Tag war Nebel und man konnte die Schiffe in der Fahrrinne nicht sehen) ja und außerdem könne er fotografieren was er will. 
Keine 2 Sekunden später hatte ich sein Apfeltelefon in der Hand und die Hand wanderte langsam über die kaimauer. 
Klare ansage von mir: Fotos werden umgehend gelöscht oder ich mache es auf meine Weise. 
Hat im Endeffekt super funktioniert  

Ein anderes Erlebnis hatte ich mit einer Dame vom NDR. 
Die haben da irgendeine Reportage gedreht und zwischendurch kam die besagte Mitarbeiterin zu mir und fragte die üblichen fragen  welche ich geduldig beantwortete. 
Naja zum Schluss wünschte sie mir dann noch Sieg He*l, nachdem ich daraufhin erwiderte, dass der Gruß unter Anglern seit 1945 eigentlich eher unüblich sei fiel ihr der Fehler auf und sie entschuldigte sich. 
Ich konnte mir das Lachen wirklich nicht verkneifen  

Solche Erlebnisse bringen mich immer wieder zum lachen und ich denke Passanten sind Fluch und Segen zugleich. 
Sie können zwar nerven aber sie sorgen immer wieder für witzige Anekdoten. 

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Riesenangler (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich habe fast nie Probleme. Ich ziehe mir mein Hells Anglers T-Shirt an und habe dann meine Ruhe, weil die meisten ja nicht richtig im vorbeigehen lesen.
 Ist bei Ebay beim Shop: Flexi Design zu finden.


----------



## exil-dithschi (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich habe fast nie Probleme.


ich auch nicht, außer am nok angle ich eh´ meist dort wo keiner vorbei kommt und am nok sorgt meine hündin für ruhe.


----------



## Lommel (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich habe fast nie Probleme. Ich ziehe mir mein Hells Anglers T-Shirt an und habe dann meine Ruhe, weil die meisten ja nicht richtig im vorbeigehen lesen.
> Ist bei Ebay beim Shop: Flexi Design zu finden.



Doof wäre es ja dann wenn man einen angelnden Bandido trifft. 

Ich sehe schon die Bild-Schlagzeile: "Rockerkrieg am Baggerloch"


----------



## captn-ahab (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich habe fast nie Probleme. Ich ziehe mir mein Hells Anglers T-Shirt an und habe dann meine Ruhe, weil die meisten ja nicht richtig im vorbeigehen lesen.
> Ist bei Ebay beim Shop: Flexi Design zu finden.


 

Glaube ich dir gerne!
Im Ernst, ein Nachbar meiner Schwiegereltern ist ein "Full Member" eines Charters.
Da meinte meine Schwiegermutter nur: "bei uns wird sicher nicht eingeborchen"


----------



## Trollwut (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Die "Einheimischen" bei uns sind alle an Angler gewöhnt, dementsprechend entstehen da noch selten Gespräche. Häufig sind es die Urlauber, die das Naherholungsgebiet zum Wandern oder Radfahren nutzen, die dann auch gerne Fragen stellen, aber bisher war das immer halt Smalltalk auf die Art: "Und, läufts, blabla"

Nur einmal gabs nen wirklichen Zwischenfall.
Sitz da ganz gemütlich am Radweg, als 2 Junge Burschen mit vllt. 12 oder so vorbeikommen. Die haben dann Gefallen daran gefunden mir permanent Äpfel ins Wasser zu feuern und haben auch nach mehrmaligen Fragen nicht aufgehört. Dann hab ich halt nen Apfel kräftig zurückgeworfen und wohl einen der Jungs am Kopf erwischt - die warn dann schnell weg. 
Als es dann dunkel war, hör ich wie jemand von hinten ankommt, dreh mich um, und das war dann wohl der Vater, mit nem Kantholz in der Hand. Drohungen wie "Ich schlag dich tot und schmeiß dich rein" kamen dann. Zum Glück hatte ich meine dicke Maglite direkt in der Hand und war bereit mich da im Notfall wirklich zu wehren. Dementsprechend is der dann auch wieder abgezogen, aber natürlich war dann die Nacht gelaufen und ich bin heim. |gr:


----------



## exil-dithschi (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

jau, nie allein los, oder schaff dir ´ne töle an.
es gibt einfach zu viele verrückte.


----------



## strignatz (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Auch wenn es hart klingt, ich bin manchmal wirklich froh immer ein Messer am Gürtel zu tragen wenn ich am Wasser bin. Das wirkt für die meisten schon abschreckend und gibt mir ein Gefühl von Sicherheit, gerade abends.


----------



## Trollwut (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Normalerweise hock ich auch so weit abseits und im Wald, dass da maximal mal Wildschweine oder Rehe vorbeikommen.
Zu zweit geht leider nicht immer, weil ich halt doch ne höhere "Angeldichte" als andere hab.


----------



## exil-dithschi (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Zu zweit geht leider nicht immer, weil ich halt doch ne höhere "Angeldichte" als andere hab.


kenn´ ich, wenn beide noch erwerbstätig sind, fast ein ding der unmöglichkeit.

also doch töle.


----------



## Trollwut (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> kenn´ ich, wenn beide noch erwerbstätig sind, fast ein ding der unmöglichkeit.
> 
> also doch töle.



Bleib mir weg damit, ich kann Hunde nicht ausstehen. Die kommen mir nur als Wallerköder ins Haus. 
Aber war bisher auch wirklich nur eine Einmalige Erfahrung


----------



## CCC-Jürgen (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



> Die kommen mir nur als Wallerköder ins Haus.



Wie bist Du denn drauf....:r

Ich bin froh, das meine Hündin vor alle Dingen in der Nacht dabei ist, habe hier auch schon negative Erfahrungen ohne Ende gemacht.

Seitdem Sie dabei ist, ist Ruhe, da kommt keiner mehr...


----------



## Trollwut (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



CCC-Jürgen schrieb:


> Wie bist Du denn drauf....:r
> 
> Ich bin froh, das meine Hündin vor alle Dingen in der Nacht dabei ist, habe hier auch schon negative Erfahrungen ohne Ende gemacht.
> 
> Seitdem Sie dabei ist, ist Ruhe, da kommt keiner mehr...



Das war n Witz, undso.
Aber um das nochmal genauer zu definieren:
Ich mag Hunde nicht, hauptsächlich wegen den Haltern. Gut erzogene Hunde kommen leider viel zu selten vor.
Dann schlapp ich alle Naselang in Tretminen.
Und ich mag den Geruch von Hunden nicht.


----------



## Matthias_R (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ich "freue" mich jetzt schon auf die Tretbootfahrer und Segelfans die bei uns am See stets besonders dicht am Ufer entlang fahren, um ja nicht zu verpassen wie wir angeln.
> 
> Besonders begeistert sind wir von den Typen, die absichtlich über die Posen fahren und noch dreist herüberbrüllen, dass sie die vorschriftlichen 5 Meter Abstand zum Ufer ja einhalten, wir ihnen also gar nichts könnten.
> 
> Das Problem war im letzten Jahr so massiv, dass unser Fazit lautete: Also nur noch auf Grund oder Spinnfischen...



Als aktiver segler kann ich Dir dazu Folgendes sagen:
Eine Pose siehst Du nicht vom Boot aus. Und als Segler schaust Du zu, daß Du unter Land noch den Windreher mitnimmst. Genau gegen den Wind geht ja nichtmax 40 grad gegen den wind kommst Du, und alles, was noch "höher" zum Wind liegt, kannst Du nur mit kreuzen, also einem zickzack-Kurs jeweils schräg gegen den Wind erreichen.  Da achtest Du auf WAHRNEHMBARE Hindernisse.
Angeln in Schiffahrtskanälen und Hafeneinfahrten: die Dinger sind nunmal in erster Linie für Schiffs- und Bootsverkehr.
Da ich ja nunmal selbst angle, verstehe ich beide Seiten. Aber Beispiel Silokanal: was glaubst Du, was mir am meisten wursch ist, wenn ich mal durchfahre und es ist gerade irgendein Cup, hegefischen, oder sonstiges Gemeinschaftsangeln, und mir kommt gerade ein Schubverband entgegen oder es begegnen sich zwei gerad auf meiner Höhe.... Es hat seinen Grund, dass die Schiffahrtsstraßenordnung ein Rechtsfahrgebot hat. 
es gibt übrigens etliche Segler, die ne Stippe oder ne kleine Spinnrute mitführen.....


----------



## exil-dithschi (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich mag Hunde nicht, hauptsächlich wegen den Haltern.


kann dich verstehen.


----------



## bream (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

War mal vom Verein aus am Forellenpuff mit dazugehörigem Restaurant am angeln. Da seh ich von der Seite nur so ne Öko-Trulla mit Jesuslatschen und buntem Poncho an mir vorbeilaufen, die dann anfing, mir Sachen wie "scheiß Angler, Fischmörder, etc" an den Kopf zu schmeißen, während sie schnurstracks Richtung Restaurant marschiert. Ob die da ne gebratene Forelle oder n paar Blatt Salat essen wollte, oder ob die den Koch auch mit "Nettigkeiten" traktieren wollte, weiß ich nicht. Wir haben uns jedenfalls köstlich amüsiert


----------



## Matthias_R (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Im Sommer war ich auch mal in Plau (am See), und hab da in der Elde, oberhalb der Hubbrücke, ein bissel geblinkert. 
Lief nicht so jut, aber als ich dann was hatte (Barsch, 25 cm), wurde ich von einer Passantin (die mit ihren kleinen Kindern da war) angesprochen, ob sie den Fisch bekommen könne - sie würden abends grillen. 
Fand ich irgendwie nett - hatte aber schon eigene Pläne mit dem Fisch....


----------



## ulli1958m (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

_*Ich werde mir für die kommende Saison ein paar Poloshirt bedrucken lassen und hoffe das man dadurch etwas mehr Ruhe am Gewässer mit viel Publikumsverkehr hat |rolleyes
*_
*Nein...ich habe..
.. nichts gefangen !!*

_*Nein...die Fische..
beißen heute nicht*_ *!!*

_*und ein Handtuch für die Stuhlrückenlehne mit der Aufschrift:*_

_*Bitte nicht stören..
..bin beschäftigt*_ *!!*



#h


----------



## Erdmännchen (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Interessant, wie unterschiedlich Passanten doch wahrgenommen werden. Für mich sind sie nicht nervig, sondern Glücksbringer, in letzter Zeit kamen gefühlt immer dann die Bisse, wenn ich im Gespräch mit Passanten war, bisher auch immer auch nur sehr aufgeschlossene getroffen, die sehr freundlich waren. Und gerade, wenn man alleine am Strand beim Brandungsangeln ist, ist es dann doch eine willkommene Abwechslung, wenn ein netter Gesprächspartner bei seinem Nachtspaziergang vorbeikommt. 
Auch bin ich, bis auf einmal, von "Fachwissen" verschont geblieben, lediglich einmal wollte mir eine Dame erklären, dass Schollen und Flundern das selbe seien, im Osten würde man dazu Flunder sagen, im Westen Scholle...


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Erdmännchen schrieb:


> Auch bin ich, bis auf einmal, von "Fachwissen" verschont geblieben, lediglich einmal wollte mir eine Dame erklären, dass Schollen und Flundern das selbe seien, im Osten würde man dazu Flunder sagen, im Westen Scholle...



Flachfisch halt... #6


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Nervige Passanten hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht.
Wurde dann eher ein nettes Gespräch draus.

Aber Gewaltbereite Jugendliche Vollpfosten gab es mal.
Kaum zu glauben was für Spacken frei draussen rumlaufen. #d


----------



## Darket (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich hatte bisher nur interessierte Kinder, die beim Einholen der Spinne geglaubt haben der Gummifisch sei echt und ich hätte was gefangen (Ha, schön wärs!) und ältere rüstige Herren, die dann sehr interessiert ihre eigenen (lange zurückliegenden) Angelerfahrungen zum besten gegeben haben. Und das letzte mal beim Feedern an der Spree eine ältere Dame, die ganz aus dem Häuschen war, dass zwei junge Burschen wie mein Kumpel und ich (naja, wir sind auch beide über 30...) gar nicht den ganzen Tag vorm Computer sitzen, sondern so was schönes machen...fand ich schön, wobei es nicht einer gewissen Komik entbehrte...mein Angelkumpel ist Informatiker...


----------



## Trollwut (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Darket schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher nur interessierte Kinder, die beim Einholen der Spinne geglaubt haben der Gummifisch sei echt und ich hätte was gefangen (Ha, schön wärs!) und ältere rüstige Herren, die dann sehr interessiert ihre eigenen (lange zurückliegenden) Angelerfahrungen zum besten gegeben haben. Und das letzte mal beim Feedern an der Spree eine ältere Dame, die ganz aus dem Häuschen war, dass zwei junge Burschen wie mein Kumpel und ich (naja, wir sind auch beide über 30...) gar nicht den ganzen Tag vorm Computer sitzen, sondern so was schönes machen...fand ich schön, wobei es nicht einer gewissen Komik entbehrte...mein Angelkumpel ist Informatiker...




Was in der Richtung hätte ich auch noch:
Hatte Mittags nen Kumpel eingeladen, der mit Angeln auch gar nichts am Hut hat. Wollte mir fürs nächtliche Wallerangeln noch Köfis erfeedern, allerdings im Main |uhoh:

Er war ganz verblüfft, wie schnell ich doch da Fische fange.(Anmerkung: 50cm Vorfach und Styroporkugel mit aufm Haken - alle 3 Minuten is eine Grundel halt doch hochgekommen).
Hab dann das Styropor mitgenommen und er fiel fast vom Stuhl :vik:


----------



## ulli1958m (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Kann ich auch bestätigen das die wenigsten nervig sind. Aber es gibt bei uns 2 Gewässer in der Gegend da laufen hunderte von Passant(in)en bei schönen Wetter ums Gewässer herum ...da ist es manchmal schwierig die Pose im Auge zubehalten :q

Wer wissen möchte um welche Gewässer es sich handelt...gerne per PN :q:q:q

|wavey:


----------



## wusel345 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ulli, du Schwerenöter. 

an *diesen* Gewässern angelt man ja auch nicht mit Pose, sondern mit akkust. Bissanzeigern. Weiterhin trägt man eine verspiegelte Sonnenbrille, damit das "hinter her schauen" nicht so auffällt. :q


----------



## ulli1958m (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Ulli, du Schwerenöter.
> 
> an *diesen* Gewässern angelt man ja auch nicht mit Pose, sondern mit akkust. Bissanzeigern. Weiterhin trägt man eine verspiegelte Sonnenbrille, damit das "hinter her schauen" nicht so auffällt. :q


....und zusätzlich noch eine Halskrause :q:q:q

|wavey:


----------



## GandRalf (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

...nachdem die bessere Hälfte herausbekommen hat, warum es gerade dieser See sein muss.:q


----------



## Dingsi (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Es ist morgens fünf Uhr in Deutschland... Die Sonne geht auf, die Vögel erwachen und singen ihr Lied, das Reh steht am Ufer und trinkt (kein Mist, war wirklich so). Wir gleiten so dahin in unserem Kahn über den See und genießen die Stille (ne Hauptverkehrsstraße geht auf der einen Seite entlang und auf der anderen nen Rundwanderweg) um uns herum. 
Meine bessere Hälfte, zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nichts mit Angeln am Hut, freut sich über die tolle Natur die sie so noch nicht erlebt hat....:m
Nach einer Zeit hört man schnelle Schritte über den Wanderweg, neugierig wie sie ist schaut hin und erstarrt im selben Moment. Ich, davon ebenfalls neugierig geworden schaue auch hoch und was sehen meine Augen... Ein Nacktwanderer..|bigeyes Nen Rucksack auf dem Rücken, den Rest wie Gott in schuf.. Ich schwöre, die Geräusche die wir gehört haben waren nicht von den Schuhen verursacht worden, sondern von der Schwerkraft die an bestimmten Stellen schwer zugeschlagen hatte|uhoh: Das war wie Katastrophentourismus.. Du willst es nicht sehen kannst aber auch nicht weg schauen :q
Nachdem wir nun etwas weg waren erholte sie sich zum Glück aus ihrer Schockstarre und faselte etwas verwirrt von "nie wieder angeln" und "es gibt echt verrückte". |gr:
Innerlich hatte ich mich schon damit abgefunden sie nicht mehr ins Boot, geschweige denn zum Angeln zu bekommen.
Wie wir nun weiter am Ufer entlang Richtung einer aus unserer Position nicht einsehbaren Bucht zugleiten, hört man Stimmen von drei Männern die offensichtlich in dieser Bucht am Ufer waren. Als wir nun um die Ecke bogen waren die drei dann auch zu sehen... Nackt... Kurz davor in den See zu springen und zu baden. Das Frauenauge hats scheinbar erfreut (waren allesamt recht durchtrainiert) und mit einem süffisanten Kommentar meinerseits "Wenn ihr hier nun jedesmal seit wenn meine Dame und ich angeln fahren macht sie bestimmt auch noch den Angelschein" haben wir uns dann verabschiedet (das Gelächter der drei hat uns noch etwas begleitet). Bin bis heute sicher das das nen Nudistentreffen war.

Was soll ich sagen... Sie hat heut den Angelschein und fängt mir die Fische weg :vik: Scheinbar hats geholfen:m:q obs an den Nackideis lag?!|kopfkrat Egal.. Hauptsache sie teils Hobby, nur wegen der Fische muss ich noch mal mit ihr sprechen.:q


----------



## Trollwut (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Bei uns gibts die Nackedeis auch, allerdings viel weniger als früher. Ob das an den Fischbildern aufm Handy liegt, die man als vorbeikommender Angler immer wieder gerne zeigt? :m


----------



## diemai (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

@ Dingsi

 ......nette Geschichte , .......tröste dich , bezüglich der Fänge von meiner Frau und meiner Wenigkeit ist's bei uns genauso !

 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Dingsi (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

@Diemai

Dachte es geht nur mir so :vik:

Da fängt sie in ihrer ersten Saison gleich nen Zander von 76cm... 
Ich hab 12 Jahre gebraucht für meinen ersten (gut, hab auch nicht direkt auf Zander geangelt).

Es sei ihr gegönnt :q:q


----------



## CCC-Jürgen (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

@dingsi Top Story #6



> Es sei ihr gegönnt



Was wären wir nur ohne die Frauen....


----------



## feederbrassen (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Immer wieder faszinierend finde ich welche Anziehungskraft
1l wabernde Maden auf Kleinkinder haben.:q
Erst wird neugierig geguckt,dann kommt die Frage ob man die anfassen darf.
Darfst du  und dann die Reaktion der Muttis ,Mami guck mal was ich habe.:vik:


----------



## diemai (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Dingsi schrieb:


> @Diemai
> 
> Dachte es geht nur mir so :vik:
> 
> ...


 
 Meine Frau weigert sich , da beim Angeln ungeschminkt , fotografieren zu lassen , ......dann darf ich wenigstens mit ihren Fischen posen , .......aber dann ausschließlich für's Familienalbum:q !

 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## wusel345 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Ich bin in meinem langen Anglerleben auch noch nie schief angemacht worden. Vielleicht liegt es an meiner Art, zu neugierigen Passanten immer freundlich zu sein und ihnen mein Hobby zu erklären. Dazu gehört die Auskunft über vorhandene Fische im Gewässer, die verschiedenen Angelmethoden, die Pflege des Uferbewuchses und was sonst am Gewässer noch so an "Gartenarbeit" anfällt. 

Passanten mit Hunde sind mir besonders willkommen, da ich Hundenarr bin. Es ist schon oft vorgekommen, dass ich bei heissem Wetter Hunden erlaubt habe, an meiner Angelstelle kurz in Wasser zu gehen um sich abzukühlen. Anschließend gabs noch, mit Erlaubnis des Herrchens oder Frauchens, ein Leckerli von mir in Form eines Boilies oder Frolics. Dorthin wo meine Köder liegen schwimmen die Wuffis eh nicht. Also, was solls. Mich stört es nicht. Mit den meisten Hunden wird anschließend noch geknuddelt. |supergri

Und gegen einen interessanten Plausch habe ich nie etwas einzuwenden. #h


----------



## Forellenseeking (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

@Wusel345 Genau so muss das!! Echt Klasse!!


----------



## captain-sparrow (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

wenn die Fische es gewöhnt sind, dass Hunde, Tiere, Menschen in dem Gewässer baden und am besten auch immer an der gleichen Stelle, dann kommen die Fische in der Regel dort hin.

Sie können nämlich dann stets sicher sein, dass der Boden aufgewühlt wird und garantiert Futter abfällt.
Nicht selten dass die Fische dann schon direkt um die Beins schwimmen, damit sie die ersten sind die das Futter kriegen.

Sofern es keine Horde von Menschen oder Tieren sind, macht es nach meiner Erfahrung nichts, wenn mal ein Hund an der Angelstelle schwimmen geht.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Ich bin in meinem langen Anglerleben auch noch nie schief angemacht worden. Vielleicht liegt es an meiner Art, zu neugierigen Passanten immer freundlich zu sein und ihnen mein Hobby zu erklären. Dazu gehört die Auskunft über vorhandene Fische im Gewässer, die verschiedenen Angelmethoden, die Pflege des Uferbewuchses und was sonst am Gewässer noch so an "Gartenarbeit" anfällt.



So mach ich das auch. Wenn das an frequentieren Stellen aber öfters vorkommt, dann wirds irgendwann nervend.

Aber meiner Erfahrung nach ist unser Bild in der Öffentlichkeit sooo schlecht nicht...vielleicht liegts aber auch an mir |rolleyes|rolleyes#c



> Passanten mit Hunde sind mir besonders willkommen, da ich Hundenarr bin. Es ist schon oft vorgekommen, dass ich bei heissem Wetter Hunden erlaubt habe, an meiner Angelstelle kurz in Wasser zu gehen um sich abzukühlen. Anschließend gabs noch, mit Erlaubnis des Herrchens oder Frauchens, ein Leckerli von mir in Form eines Boilies oder Frolics. Dorthin wo meine Köder liegen schwimmen die Wuffis eh nicht. Also, was solls. Mich stört es nicht. Mit den meisten Hunden wird anschließend noch geknuddelt. |supergri
> 
> Und gegen einen interessanten Plausch habe ich nie etwas einzuwenden. #h



Sowas kann auch fürchterlich nach hinten losgehen. Wir werden die Hundeleute an unserem Gewässer nicht mehr los. Bei uns wird alles zugeschissen und wenn einer von uns was sagt, dann werden die Leute schnell ausfallend.

Also Obacht: Einmal den kleinen Finger gegeben, wird schnell die ganze Hand genommen. Und was einmal erlaubt ist, bekommt dann schnell Traditionsrecht (oder wie das juristisch auch heissen mag).

Deswegen muss man, leider, heutzutage die "Null Toleranz" Nummer auspacken, sonst wächst einem der Mist über den Kopf.


----------



## wusel345 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Sowas kann auch fürchterlich nach hinten losgehen. Wir werden die Hundeleute an unserem Gewässer nicht mehr los. *Bei uns wird alles zugeschissen* und wenn einer von uns was sagt, dann werden die Leute schnell ausfallend.




Moin Allrounder, magst Recht haben, aber ich kenne es auch anders. Von unserem Verein gibt es ein Gewässer (See), der umwachsen ist von Wald, Gebüsch und Unterholz. Da würde ich im Sommer keinen Schritt ins Unterholz gehen, so zugeschissen ist es dort. *

Aber und jetzt kommts: nicht von Hunden!* 

Obwohl am See ein Campingplatz liegt und die Leutchens mit ihren Wuffis  auch um den See latschen; grob überschlagen kommen auf 10 "Knödel" 9 von lieben Kollegen, die weder einen Spaten noch "Löcher buddeln" kennen. Woher ich das weiß? Hunde kennen kein Toilettenpapier, das auch wild im Unterholz rumliegt. 

*Ich nenne das eine riesige Sauerei!!!!!*


----------



## Justsu (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*



wusel345 schrieb:


> *Aber und jetzt kommts: nicht von Hunden!*


 
Oh mann, da lese ich schon immer mal wieder in diesem Thread nur so zum Zeitvertreib, ohne zu meinen dass ich hier etwas beizutragen hätte... 

Bei dem Satz ist mir dann aber zum Glück doch noch meine aller liebste Geschichte über ein Zusammentreffen mit ein Passatin eingefallen:

Vor ca. 2 Jahren war ich an der Ostsee zum Mefoangeln unterwegs. Früher Vormittag, stapfe ich in meinen Watklamotten an dem auch bei Spaziergängern beliebten Strandabschnitt entlang in Richtung meiner angepeilten Angelstelle, als mir eine Joggerin mit Hund entgegen kommt. In weiter Ferne sind noch 2-3 andere Angler im Wasser zu erkennen, ansonsten ist der Strand menschenleer, das Wetter ist trüb, nicht wärmer als 7-8 Grad und es nieselt leicht. 

Ich grüße freundlich: "Guten Tag!"

Die Dame, etwa Mitte 40 mit Hund: "Guten Tag! Ich habe eine Bitte an Sie, könnten Sie Ihren Kot bitte wieder mit nach Hause nehmen?"

Ich: |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes "Wie bitte WAS????"

Sie: "Ja, wissen Sie, mein Hund ist Kotfresser und sie können sich vielleicht vorstellen wie ekelhaft es ist ihm ständig den Kot von Ihnen und Ihren Kollegen aus dem Maul zu puhlen."

Ich: "Also... ...ähm... ich ...äh... verrichte meine Notdurft immer zu Hause, so lange bin ich ja auch nicht am Strand ...das halte ich schon aus... äh..." 

Sie: "Ich und die anderen Hundehalter haben immer Tüten dabei und nehmen den Kot wieder mit, oder werfen ihn in den nächsten Mülleimer, also ich finde das ist doch nicht zu viel verlangt, das ist eine Schweinerei von Ihnen und Ihren Kollegen, alles zugeschissen hier! Oder buddeln Sie doch wenigstens ein Loch und legen nen großen Stein drauf oder sowas, aber so muss das doch nicht sein, darüber ärgere ich mich!"

Ich: "Also...ähm...wie ich schon sagte, ich hab' das noch nie am Strand gemacht, aber wenn es jemals dazu kommt, dass ich es nicht mehr aushalten sollte, werde ich an Ihre Worte denken..."

Sie: "Ja! Also sagen Sie das bitte auch Ihren Kollegen, so geht das ja nicht, sind das alles Schweine! Also sowas...!"

Ich: "Ja...alles klar... wenn ich andere Angler treffen sollte, werde ich sie darauf Aufmerksam machen..."

Sie: "Ja bitte, das machen Sie mal, dankeschön und einen schönen Tag noch!"

Ich: "Ja...äh, danke...ebenfalls!"

Ich war im ersten Moment völlig perplex und war mir gar nicht sicher, ob dieses Gespräch gerade tatsächlich stattgefunden hatte, es war aber tatsächlich genauso wie beschrieben!!!

Gefangen habe ich an dem Tag nichts, das Grinsen habe ich aber trotzdem nicht aus dem Gesicht bekommen!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Nervige Passanten*

Mein Hund ist Kotfresser.... :q Da kann man froh sein, das der Hund nicht an einem hoch gesprungen ist...


----------

